# Xbox One [no more DRM?] [$499/€499/?429]



## Velocity (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah, so now we have a rough date of release and a price tag, let the official thread begin! Discuss everything of a general nature regarding Microsoft's new console right here.

...including the price.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 10, 2013)

$500 for the crapbox or the good one?

Either way they are gonna have to drop that price in about 2 years after it's released.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 10, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> $500 for the crapbox or the good one?



There's only one SKU this time so it's $500 or go home.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 10, 2013)

I want Titanfall & Below

I don't want EVERYTHING SURROUNDING THAT CONSOLE


FUCK


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Not worth the price given the DRM policies. The only game they shown that even registered some interest for me would be Killer Instinct and Titan Fall and those two games aren't worth $500.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2013)

Killer instinct.........fuck you M$.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 10, 2013)

Makes me wonder how much the PS4 gonna cost. 

If it ends up being cheaper than the Xbox one we can pretty much consider Microsoft a failure to the gaming community at least.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 10, 2013)

Am I a fucking sausage?

Why would I pay much, much more for the same console than the Americans


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 10, 2013)

Taleran said:


> I want Titanfall & Below
> 
> I don't want EVERYTHING SURROUNDING THAT CONSOLE
> 
> ...



Get it for your 360.  This is what's going to be happening for a good while.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 10, 2013)

Taleran said:


> I want Titanfall & Below
> 
> I don't want EVERYTHING SURROUNDING THAT CONSOLE
> 
> FUCK



Oh TitanFall is also on PC, screw that then.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2013)

Someone brought this up on another forum.

PC, Wii U, and PS4 = Bazookas and tanks

Xbox One = Squirt Gun


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 10, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Someone brought this up on another forum.
> 
> PC, Wii U, and PS4 = Bazookas and tanks
> 
> Xbox One = Squirt Gun



Well that obviously can't be true.  Wii U can't be be compared to PS4 and PC in terms of firepower.

Wii U is more of the trusty army knife that you use in dire situations Cheaper and last longer and people who have bazooka's and tanks also have knives which can be paralled to the whole "Wii U being successful as a secondary console" thing.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 10, 2013)

Killer Instinct was the only good thing to come out of that press conference

Which is bitter sweet for me

I mean, I?ve hopelessly waited years to see a new KI game

Then this shit happens?


> *Xbox One Exclusive*


Yeah no, fuck you microsoft

That's just cruel


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Xbox one gets a massive DO NOT WANT from me.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

yuck                    **


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2013)

Halo 5
quantum break
forza 5
titanfall

still not good enough reasons to buy an xb1

no backwards compatibility for games or controllers
Cant the Wii U still use the gamecube controller? 
EDIT: yeah it needs an  adapter but hey 20 bucks for an adapter is better than dropping 40+bucks for a new controller 

lol 500 dollars USD
but i realize wait... 499 euros is 660 USD~
and that 429 Pounds is 668~ dollars
Wtf. No.


for 500 dollars i can scoop up some cheap JRPGs and a wii u to play them on O:


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2013)

xbox one lolno


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 10, 2013)

Taleran said:


> I want Titanfall & Below
> 
> I don't want EVERYTHING SURROUNDING THAT CONSOLE
> 
> ...



Well, Titanfall is multiplatform so your problem is solved.


----------



## axellover2 (Jun 10, 2013)

That's much higher than what  was expecting.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

499 dollars =/= 499 euros.

Fuck you, Microsoft.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Fuck you, Microsoft.


----------



## Blue (Jun 10, 2013)

ITT Butthurt Euromads


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Terrible pricing for all territories lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> 499 dollars =/= 499 euros.
> 
> Fuck you, Microsoft.



We ? people always get screwed the most.

Even if this was ?200 at release with loads of awesome exclusives they'd have to do something titanic to make me buy the DRMBox.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Blue said:


> ITT Butthurt Rare Fans



I mean seriously, they didn't even get a spot in the conference. They had to settle for pre-show bullshit.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2013)

I would buy it just for Dead Rising 3.

Fuck the haters.


----------



## Khyle (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah... not buying.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 10, 2013)

For what the X-Box One is, the price of $500 is not worth it. If PS4 is (at maximum) $550, and they don't have nearly the same DRM bullshit announced, then that will be worth my purchase.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> I would buy it just for Dead Rising 3.
> 
> Fuck the haters.



Have fun paying $560 for a single game.


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 10, 2013)

$499 for that piece of shit!? I hope this DRM shitbox crashes and burns, Microsoft.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 10, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Have fun paying $560 for a single game.



It's better than people paying $660 for a single game that was never released.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Have fun paying $560 for a single game.


Thanks, I have way too much money.


----------



## teddy (Jun 10, 2013)

Stopped reading at $500

wouldn't pay that much for any console


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

axellover2 said:


> That's much higher than what  was expecting.



What were you expecting? It's pretty much priced where I thought it would be. Definitely not buying it, but I didn't expect it to be cheaper. 

If Sony is cheaper or the same price then I'll gravitate towards it by virtue of not holding your gaming library hostage.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Here's how it went down.
Before E3:
lol nope. 
After KI reveal:
NOOOOOOOOOOOO! 
After price reveal:
lol oh fuck no. :rofl

me1: "But but....Killer Instinct? "
me2:"lol $500 and all the bullshit that comes with it. "
me1: "You're right, fuck it. "
me:"Bye killer instinct "


----------



## teddy (Jun 10, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Here's how it went down.
> Before E3:
> lol nope.
> After KI reveal:
> ...



Get your gameplay experience from youtube clips?


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

Killer Instinct and Titanfall were the only games that interested me and my interest was fairly low to start with. Now that it has been clarified and Titanfall will be out on PC and 360 as well, my interest has dropped yet again, since I can just get Titanfall on my 360 now.

$500 for the ability to play Killer Instinct, which could be $60-70? I'll pass for now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Here's how it went down.
> Before E3:
> lol nope.
> After KI reveal:
> ...



I like Killer Instinct, just not $500 worth.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 10, 2013)

I want Killer Instinct and Fable 4 (Which didn't have trailer btw ) but I'm not wasting 500$. Sorry nope.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

? said:


> Get your gameplay experience from youtube clips?


Maybe? 


Kira Yamato said:


> I like Killer Instinct, just not $500 worth.



Pretty much.


----------



## Mako (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm not paying $500 for an IBM.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## soulnova (Jun 10, 2013)

? said:


> Get your gameplay experience from youtube clips?



 ... the only one that hurts me is Halo. Will have to check it through youtube... Yeah


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> Thanks, I have way too much money.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 10, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Not worth the price given the DRM policies. The only game they shown that even registered some interest for me would be Killer Instinct and Titan Fall and those two games aren't worth $500.



Titan Fall is Multi-platform and also getting released on PC and X-box 360


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 10, 2013)

The only thing that interests me Microsoft-wise is the new Xbox 360. Everything else from them is shit.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## axellover2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Is it just me or was that Conference not really exciting? I mean it wasn't bad, but nothing like OMG Next Gen!!!


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 10, 2013)

I was bored with some of it. Although when Killer Instinct appeared I started to wake up.


----------



## axellover2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> What were you expecting? It's pretty much priced where I thought it would be. Definitely not buying it, but I didn't expect it to be cheaper.
> 
> If Sony is cheaper or the same price then I'll gravitate towards it by virtue of not holding your gaming library hostage.



I forgot there was a Kinect in every box. Guess it raised the price quite a bit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey guys what did i--!

>499USD

  :rofl

Are you fucking kidding me?? lol MS.


----------



## Surf (Jun 10, 2013)

Stringer said:


> I mean, I?ve hopelessly waited years to see a new KI game
> 
> Then this shit happens?Xbox One exclusive
> 
> ...



What were you honestly expecting? Killer Instinct is Rare's IP. Microsoft owns Rare.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

do not want


----------



## Gabe (Jun 10, 2013)

its really expensive would only want it for halo which makes it tempting to buy it but too expensive.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Gabe said:


> its really expensive would only want it for halo which makes it tempting to buy it but too expensive.



This price + DRM is what's grilling everyone.


----------



## Blue (Jun 10, 2013)

So are none of you children even old enough to remember the last generation? $500 360 and $600 PS3?

What were you expecting?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2013)

Blue said:


> So are none of you children even old enough to remember the last generation? $500 360 and $600 PS3?
> 
> What were you expecting?



The 360 didn't cost 500$ at launch.
The PS3 was also one of the first Blu-ray players, which was an expensive feature back then.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 10, 2013)

Surf said:


> What were you honestly expecting? Killer Instinct is Rare's IP. Microsoft owns Rare.


Shut your yap, captain obvious

Of course it was to be expected, which is nonetheless disheartening

Seeing as I don't plan on buying an X-1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Blue said:


> So are none of you children even old enough to remember the last generation? $500 360 and $600 PS3?
> 
> What were you expecting?



Guess again, 360 was $399 launch. I bought at it launch. 

And as Zaru point out the PS3 had a blu-ray player, which at the time was sadly cheap when you consider that it was built into the console.


----------



## Blue (Jun 10, 2013)

Shut up nerds

Go play your mario world shit


----------



## Takahashi (Jun 10, 2013)

Steep price, but we'll see what the price is for the PS4, in addition, whether it has the same restrictions or not.  Many of the negatives regarding the Xbox One are things we're completely unsure of with the PS4, so I'm not jumping on one side or the other just yet.

I was impressed with Titanfall, but I was really disappointed that we didn't see Mirror's Edge 2


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 10, 2013)

Still worried about this.....



> Emily Rogers‏@Emi1yRogers
> I think it's safe to say PS4 will be a similar price as XBone. Maybe a little lower or higher. So make sure to apply for that second job.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2013)

The joke is that the consoles will probably still be sold at a loss despite that price tag


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2013)

I just realized that the new Killer Instinct is being developed by Double helix.

The game just died and i died inside even more.


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 10, 2013)

Good to know Gold Membership will stay the same price.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Seems like they're preparing better read them terms of agreements..


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2013)

to be fair this game is pretty balling.
THEY HAVE TRIANGLE SUNGLASSES friend


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

This thread will not be getting much action in the future.

A thread is not needed for a dead console. Shame because I love my 360 and its controller more the my PS3.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Meh i'm stillg onna buy a Xbone

i need a blue ray and and Cable box for my room


----------



## Mael (Jun 10, 2013)

I was told originally they were going to try to make it cheaper than when the 360 came out.

Lol fuck that shit.  I'll be sticking with PC for a while now as Sony and XBox continue this shit.


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 10, 2013)

Odd that they release a new Xbox 360 model today...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Just close this thread LEL


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 10, 2013)

PS4: $399, no built in DRM.

Generation is over.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2013)

DR3 DR3 DR3


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

Dead console on arrival


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 10, 2013)

Someone call the cops.

Sony just murdered M$ at 10:41 pm. 

and raped it with no lube.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

I wonder how Microsoft will respond.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 11, 2013)

Sony ran a good game. Basically made a checklist of complaints against Microsoft and countered each one. Not only is it a superior system, it's $100 cheaper.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2013)

Being a bit of a pc gamer I just don't care about used games and having to be connected really.

I just care about the games, and Microsofts look pretty good. Good E3 for all parties involved at the end of the day.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 11, 2013)

Annnnnnnnd Sony Wins


----------



## JohnsonvilleMcgee (Jun 11, 2013)

Meh as long as Halo remains on Xbox. I'll still get the Xbox. Dead Rising 3 seems like it would be a fun game, Killer Instinct looked interesting, and TitanFall seems good. So I'm getting the Xbox One but only when the limited edition Halo one comes. If it never does then I will just get the regular one.

As for the used games thing. Meh I don't buy used games.

As for the always connected/always on thing. I don't care about it, I am always connected anyways. 

As for the price meh I don't buy consoles day one anyways. I wait for any internal problems to be fixed first.

So overall good conference from MS, I give it a B/B-


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 11, 2013)

I'll see what I decide on regarding this Xbox One in the future. Maybe it'll improve in someway...?


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 11, 2013)

Xbox one. Why even bother buying it? Its not only going to get killed over seas, PS4 is going to stomp it in the states.


----------



## JohnsonvilleMcgee (Jun 11, 2013)

Descent of the Lion said:


> Xbox one. Why even bother buying it? Its not only going to get killed over seas, PS4 is going to stomp it in the states.



Well the way I see it people will buy it for the exclusives (Halo being a big one), there are those who don't care about used games and don't care about always on. Sure it's not a good thing overall but it's not a deal breaker. 

The reason I am buying it is the Halo franchise. My favorite franchise. Then there is also Dead Rising 3, Killer Instinct, TitanFall I'll probably get for PC if its for that. But three games I can look forward to. Then there will be other games that come along later. The TV/Hulu/Netflix thing is okay to me as I live in the US. Like I said before I don't buy used games or sell any games I buy so that restriction doesn't affect me. And the always connected thing doesn't affect me either as I am always connected anyways. 

So in short I'm buying it, not day one. I'll be buying it when the next Halo comes out. I am also getting a PS4 some time after I get the Xbox One.


----------



## OdinZeus (Jun 11, 2013)

Or don't buy it,let it die and after that play Halo on PS4 or PC.
They will sell the games if the console die,just like Dreamcast.
And Dreamcast  wasn't *anti-you* like the DeadBone.
So 2 reasons not to buy it even if you don't care about the future of gaming.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2013)

Lord forbid someone actually buy something they want .


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 11, 2013)

Descent of the Lion said:


> Xbox one. Why even bother buying it?.



Tv
Blue ray
Ryse
Halo
a reliable online service


----------



## JohnsonvilleMcgee (Jun 11, 2013)

OdinZeus said:


> Or don't buy it,let it die and after that play Halo on PS4 or PC.
> They will sell the games if the console die,just like Dreamcast.
> And Dreamcast  wasn't *anti-you* like the DeadBone.
> So 2 reasons not to buy it even if you don't care about the future of gaming.



Well there is a problem with that Halo and 343 are both trademarked and copyrighted by Microsoft. So it would never go to the PS unless Sony buys the Halo IP and stuff. And I have no idea what a deadbone is. And I am buying both consoles eventually. So I have no preference. Sorry but Halo is a solid enough reason for me to buy it. I am talking from my point of view.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 11, 2013)

OdinZeus said:


> Or don't buy it,let it die and after that play Halo on PS4 or PC.
> They will sell the games if the console die,just like Dreamcast.
> And Dreamcast  wasn't *anti-you* like the DeadBone.
> So 2 reasons not to buy it even if you don't care about the future of gaming.



i don't like the DRM ether but your retarded if you think its gonna "die"


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Lord forbid someone actually buy something they want .



This concept of wanting an Xbox One might be a very foreign feeling for many some say it's impossible.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 11, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Tv
> Blue ray
> Ryse
> *Halo*
> a reliable online service



halo is the only good reason, especially since psn doesnt have bad online


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 11, 2013)

cnorwood said:


> halo is the only good reason,


TV is a good reason

and ryse looks like the shit bitch




> especially since psn doesnt have bad online


 i'm not gonna fight i'm just gonna do this


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> This concept of wanting an Xbox One might be a very foreign feeling for many some say it's impossible.



Microsoft has a sizable offer of intriguing ips coming out. It's not weird at all. People have a right to like the one even if the internet doesn't .


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2013)

The only thing Microsoft did wrong was the drm stuff. The content they are providing is an interesting mix of old and new.

Their actual games are good. The cloud stuff has the potential to be intriguing, the kinect things I might use for the random voice command now and then. Microsoft at least knows how to facilitate my inner laziness .


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 11, 2013)

XBOX ONE IS DOWN!
CALL AN AMBULANCE!

Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U!


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2013)

Also Zoo Tycoon guys! 

Kinda excited for that actually. I loved zoo tycoon back in the day, even though their is a 90% chance that is pure nostalgia.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> XBOX ONE IS DOWN!
> CALL AN AMBULANCE!
> 
> Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U! Wii U!



Keep telling you that's the slaughter house coming to pick up the meat.


----------



## beasty (Jun 11, 2013)

I think its pretty obvious no one is going to be buying this console other than your super fans. 
Microsoft needs to address this issue quickly and regain some positive press or its pretty much over.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 11, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> TV is a good reason
> 
> and ryse looks like the shit bitch



or you could just watch tv like you have been doing for awhile........................


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 11, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Keep telling you that's the slaughter house coming to pick up the meat.



xbox one is the the brand new fully grown first day ridden stallion
that just broke it's leg.
To the glue factory!


----------



## OdinZeus (Jun 11, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> i don't like the DRM ether but your retarded if you think its gonna "die"


If stupid  people don't buy it,they have 2 options:
1.Release new console only after 1 or 2 years with fake promises and hope that people forget and buy their shit.After that put DRM garbage again on the next one.
2.MS become  3rd party publisher just like Sega.You play their games(what,like 2-3 or something) on PC and PS4.
But kids want their Halo.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 11, 2013)

cnorwood said:


> or you could just watch tv like you have been doing for awhile........................



my current cable box sucks and comcast is asking to much to switch to digital/hd, and even then they wont be reliable about it.


even for 500 bucks ill be saving money in the long run


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 11, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> my current cable box sucks and comcast is asking to much to switch to digital/hd, and even then they wont be reliable about it.
> 
> 
> even for 500 bucks ill be saving money in the long run



you are pretty optimistic


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> xbox one is the the brand new fully grown first day ridden stallion
> that just broke it's leg.
> To the glue factory!



Miyamoto would do it dancing too.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 11, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> you are pretty optimistic



i'm really not, i just have low expectations and a shit ton of apathy


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 11, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> my current cable box sucks and comcast is asking to much to switch to digital/hd, and even then they wont be reliable about it.
> 
> 
> even for 500 bucks ill be saving money in the long run



unless comcast is charging $500 you arent saving any money


----------



## JohnsonvilleMcgee (Jun 11, 2013)

OdinZeus said:


> If stupid  people don't buy it,they have 2 options:
> 1.Release new console only after 1 or 2 years with fake promises and hope that people forget and buy their shit.After that put DRM garbage again on the next one.
> 2.MS become  3rd party publisher just like Sega.You play their games(what,like 2-3 or something) on PC and PS4.
> But kids want their Halo.



Why does someone have to be stupid to buy something? It's their money, that they earned and can spend it however they want. I want to spend my money on Xbox One and PS4 because I can. I find it disrespectful to call someone stupid for getting something they want. And also Halo isn't for kids it's rated M. The kids that get it, get it from their parents or whatever and Why can't adults like Halo?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 11, 2013)

cnorwood said:


> unless comcast is charging $500 you arent saving any money



sure if you have no concept of long term planning


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 11, 2013)

Platinum said:


> The only thing Microsoft did wrong was the drm stuff. The content they are providing is an interesting mix of old and new.
> 
> Their actual games are good. The cloud stuff has the potential to be intriguing, the kinect things I might use for the random voice command now and then. Microsoft at least knows how to facilitate my inner laziness .


Well if it wasn't for the DRM stuff, they'd be in the same position of the PS3 vs 360 where its a slow burn over time with price.

Their hardcore fans would still buy it but they'd be losing for a long ass time.

Instead, with the DRM + price, they're dead on arrival. Insert whatever metaphor here.

The only people who will be getting it are the hardcore fanboys and/or Halo fans.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 11, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> sure if you have no concept of long term planning



but the xbox is going to cost you more money in the long run, even if you dont buy any games you still would have to pay for xbox live for your system to work. if you are saving money it would only be in the short term


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2013)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well if it wasn't for the DRM stuff, they'd be in the same position of the PS3 vs 360 where its a slow burn over time with price.
> 
> Their hardcore fans would still buy it but they'd be losing for a long ass time.
> 
> ...



Casuals can give less than a shit about used game policies and drm.

It's dumb policy, but the internet echo chamber is also dumb if they think that drm is something the entire world will be outraged by.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 11, 2013)

for casuals it will probably be the price that will push the ps4 ahead


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 11, 2013)

cnorwood said:


> but the xbox is going to cost you more money in the long run, even if you dont buy any games you still would have to pay for xbox live for your system to work. if you are saving money it would only be in the short term



I already pay for Xbox live
i no longer have to buy a new cable box or Blu ray

also i wouldn't need  gold


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 11, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> I already pay for Xbox live
> i no longer have to buy a new cable box or Blu ray
> 
> also i wouldn't need  gold



you still wouldnt be saving money, of course this is assuming you get the cable box over the x1


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah you do save money that way.

That's why loads of people do it.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 11, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> I already pay for Xbox live
> i no longer have to buy a new cable box or Blu ray
> 
> also i wouldn't need  gold



In no way shape or form are you spending more by getting the PS4. PS+? Cheaper. System? Cheaper. More free games.

Xbone > PS4 in terms of cost. 

Its done. 

GG.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 11, 2013)

cnorwood said:


> you still wouldnt be saving money, of course this is assuming you get the cable box over the x1



no i would cause  the one provides  2 services i need to buy 2 separate expensive machines to do on top of games


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 11, 2013)

Fiona said:


> In no way shape or form are you spending more by getting the PS4. PS+? Cheaper. System? Cheaper. More free games.
> 
> .



You might want to check the conversation we were having before you butt in,  it wasn't about saving money in relation to the ps4


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 11, 2013)

people buying xbox 1 cause they cheap now?


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 11, 2013)

beasty said:


> I think its pretty obvious no one is going to be buying this console other than your super fans.
> Microsoft needs to address this issue quickly and regain some positive press or its pretty much over.



Pretty much.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWSIFh8ICaA[/YOUTUBE]



:rofl


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

^^


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 11, 2013)

HEY
HEEEEY
HEY GUYS

type xboxdone.com in your URL.
See what happens


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 11, 2013)

Their faces at the end, they're having a hard time not laughing their ass off

Sony is officially trolling Microsoft


----------



## Fiona (Jun 11, 2013)

Sony won _hard_

The whole internet and electronics community is laughing at them 

You implemented a system that everyone hates with features that no one wants and cant even use the "Well we did it because they did it" excuse. Then on top of that you make it more expensive than the console that can do all of the thing consumers actually want, but without all the limitations?  

They literally took a gun and shot themselves in the foot


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2013)

-Dargor- said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWSIFh8ICaA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Ouch talk about pouring salt on wounds lol


----------



## blackbird (Jun 11, 2013)

-Dargor- said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWSIFh8ICaA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Meh i'm stillg onna buy a Xbone
> 
> i need a blue ray and and Cable box for my room



you do know you still need an actual cable box to make use of the xbox's cable box/tv features right?



Zen-aku said:


> ryse looks like the shit bitch



all them pretty graphics wasted on more qte's than asura's wrath and heavy rain combined, piss poor lazy gameplay, 2 minutes in and i was tired of it 

whew boy, bad day in the office over here


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 11, 2013)

This thread is retarded. Please delete. Nobody gives a shit about xbox


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 11, 2013)

Close this thread and archive it under RIP.


----------



## Muk (Jun 11, 2013)

i can't wait for the sales figures, that won't exist :rofl


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 11, 2013)

> all them pretty graphics wasted on more qte's than asura's wrath and heavy rain combined, piss poor lazy gameplay, 2 minutes in and i was tired of it


 both those games were awesome and being able to do a bad ass execution after hacking away is rewarding as hell



PoinT_BlanK said:


> you do know you still need an actual cable box to make use of the xbox's cable box/tv features right?


.............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................wat


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh Jesus. 

I wandered into this thread to see what Microsoft fans are saying about the Xbox One, since they seem to have been pretty quiet. Was not expecting all this. 



Zen-aku said:


> both those games were awesome and being able to do a bad ass execution after hacking away is rewarding as hell
> 
> .............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................wat



Yep.

Microsoft's cable box is not a cable service. You still need to pay for Directv/Dish/what have you in order to use the features. All the Xbox One offers in regard to TV is a fancy program guide with some voice command tacked on.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 11, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Microsoft's cable box is not a cable service. You still need to pay for Directv/Dish/what have you in order to use the features. All the Xbox One offers in regard to TV is a fancy program guide with some voice command tacked on.



^^^^ This^^^^


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> both those games were awesome and being able to do a bad ass execution after hacking away is rewarding as hell



i can commend ryse on atmosphere and graphics but the gameplay was poor, same animations throughtout the entire demo, it was horrible, even the qte's were limited to like 2 animations, i dread playing that game for 15 minutes let alone hours



Zen-aku said:


> ............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................wat





it's been reported everywhere

your xbox isn't the cable box it's being marketed as, it's more of a handsfree remote for a cable box 

seppuku now?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 11, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Yep.
> 
> Microsoft's cable box is not a cable service. You still need to pay for Directv/Dish/what have you in order to use the features. All the Xbox One offers in regard to TV is a fancy program guide with some voice command tacked on.




.....................isnt the entire reason they are callling it the Xbox one is cause it will be the one device in your living room [not counting the TV]


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 11, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> i an commend ryse on atmosphere and graphics but the gameplay was poor, same animations throughtout the entire demo, it was horrible, even the qte's were limited to like 2 animations, i dread playing that game for 15 minutes let alone hoursc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll need a sword...


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 11, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> .....................isnt the entire reason they are callling it the Xbox one is cause it will be the one device in your living room [not counting the TV]



No, that's just buzzword nonsense.

Edit: It could potentially be the only cable box you'd need. But keep in mind, a cable box is nothing without a content provider. Content providers aren't free.

As has been said, the TV features basically just make it a remote control. Microsoft isn't out to compete with Directv or other TV giants. Not even Microsoft has that kind of money to throw around.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 11, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> i can commend ryse on atmosphere and graphics but the gameplay was poor, same animations throughtout the entire demo, it was horrible, even the qte's were limited to like 2 animations, i dread playing that game for 15 minutes let alone hours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Muk (Jun 11, 2013)

one more shot in the foot? i wonder how many feet and bullets they have to shoot themselves in


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> .....................isnt the entire reason they are callling it the Xbox one is cause it will be the one device in your living room [not counting the TV]



that's just marketing to bait and catch uninformed consumers with their hands on their pockets

whew boy, today just keeps getting better

i wonder how many people are going to buy this and get the shock of their life


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 11, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> No, that's just buzzword nonsense.
> 
> Edit: It could potentially be the only cable box you'd need. But keep in mind, a cable box is nothing without a content provider. Content providers aren't free.
> 
> As has been said, the TV features basically just make it a remote control. Microsoft isn't out to compete with Directv or other TV giants. Not even Microsoft has that kind of money to throw around.



i know its supposed to use Comcast, but it was supposed to work as a cabel box


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm buying Xbone just for the hell of it plus that Dead RIsing 3 exclusivity sealed the deal.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## cnorwood (Jun 11, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> I'm buying Xbone just for the hell of it plus that Dead RIsing 3 exclusivity sealed the deal.



good we dont want sony monopolizing the gaming department, we need people buying both systems

*Spoiler*: __ 



im just not stupid enough to get an xbone


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 11, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> i know its supposed to use Comcast, but it was supposed to work as a cabel box





I read up a bit more on it. 

Microsoft is talking out of their asses at this point. Granted, a TV feature shouldn't make or break a console for you.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 11, 2013)

hahahahahaha



from twitter


> Sony dominated Microsoft so hard last night I kept expecting a brazzers logo to pop up during their presentation. #E3 #xboxdone #xbone


----------



## Muk (Jun 11, 2013)

cnorwood said:


> hahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> from twitter



so true and sad


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh look i need a cable box to use tv cable on my xbox and tv. So i need to pay more $$ for 3 running electronic devices instead of 2.   just to watch tv rofl


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2013)

Onto the gaming cemetery. Say hi to Dreamcast for me


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 11, 2013)

I guess the only good thing would be that if you buy your xbone games new from gamestop they wont be pre-played, well i guess they could be,  but that would only be funny when you got home and it wont let you play your game


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 11, 2013)

Sony send their regards.


----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> i know its supposed to use Comcast, but it was supposed to work as a cabel box



There is a HDMI input in the Xbox One so you can plug in your cable box. Pretty roundabout.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2013)

hear that Killer Instinct is F2p game and only 1 character is unlocked at the start. characters and combos are behind paywall


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 11, 2013)

Goova said:


> hear that Killer Instinct is F2p game and only 1 character is unlocked at the start. characters and combos are behind paywall



combos?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 11, 2013)

Mods please delete this thread. We dont want to see the word Xbox anywhere here in the gaming section.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 11, 2013)

LOL... Just rename it into America Box.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 11, 2013)

You mean... FREEDOM box, for extra irony.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 11, 2013)

Lol Americans.


----------



## Muk (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## ichigeau (Jun 11, 2013)

this gen for me: Wii u was extremeley disapointing, it's not even next gen it was just a *new nintendo product*

now after playing for years on xbox (the first one) and 360 it's a shame to see the xbox one... i buy my games used almost all the time insted of flamming monney on a brand new one that the price will drop anyway in a few months and wating for reviews to see if it's good.

the ps3 was appealing because of the free online, but it was not worth having 2 consoles. now that xbox one you won't be abble to play used games (or at least whitout paying bullshit codes or something) i say bye bye xbox i loved you but now it's poop. loyal costumer lost. 


i'll buy a ps4 when the prices will drop.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 11, 2013)

They just don't want to stop with amazing news


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2013)

Kishido said:


> LOL... Just rename it into America Box.



They've given up on Asia and now the world has given up on the Xbone.

It's like they're saying 'The world doesn't hate us enough. Let's piss off the Chinks too, they don't buy our stuff anyway'.

The Asian markets won't be missing anything so if I was living there I wouldn't be too worried. In fact I'd be happy because uneducated parents won't accidentally buy that piece of shit.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 11, 2013)

B-But how will the Chinese watch Football while playing Madden?!?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow, Xbox One losing to PS4. That's a shocker


----------



## Gunners (Jun 11, 2013)

You would have to be an idiot to purchase the X1 over the PS4 as you'd essentially be paying more money for an inferior product.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 11, 2013)

So is anyone getting this?


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 11, 2013)

Well first thing I am getting is a Wii U

Fire Emblem vs Shin Megami Tensei
Smash Bros: THAT MEGAMAN
Bayonetta 2
And i just picked up 3 wii JRPGS for cheap
xenoblade last story and pandora's tower

then ill get a ps4... maybe
pokemon x y and animal crossing new leaf will keep me busy as hell

if my big sister buys me an xbox one im going to spite her and put it on ebay for 400 dollars


----------



## axellover2 (Jun 11, 2013)

The crappy part about it is that I know some people who want an Xbox One for the exclusives but 1) the online things makes it impossible or 2) are big into trading and lending games because money is a little tight.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 11, 2013)

A testimony to Microsoft's standards.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 11, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2013)

cnorwood said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



[YOUTUBE]C65oaIHsdYM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

lol I initially thought there'd be butthurt fanboys in here desperately trying to defend M$.

Turns out this is another place to laugh at the Xbox


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> lol I initially thought there'd be butthurt fanboys in here desperately trying to defend M$.
> 
> Turns out this is another place to laugh at the Xbox



We don't tolerate any anti-consumer practices in these parts boy


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2013)

A guy with 14k posts dares to call me "boy"?


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Jun 11, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> lol I initially thought there'd be butthurt fanboys in here desperately trying to defend M$.
> 
> Turns out this is another place to laugh at the Xbox


Yeah, this place is nothing like n4g or gamefaqs.

thankfully


----------



## Bluth (Jun 11, 2013)

The only reason why I would buy the Xbox One is that I actually use things like the ESPN app and Netflix and the various entertainment apps.  I use my parents account to access the Watch ESPN.

I know it might be amazing to some of you, but there are people who like sports, and use the Xbox as their entertainment center.  If the internet browser on the PS4 will allow me to access the espn3 site and watch through that I'll change in a instant, until then I'll see how things will go in the next year or so.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Wan (Jun 11, 2013)

How far up their asses can these guy stick their heads?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2013)

Oman said:


> How far up their asses can these guy stick their heads?



Don't know. Maybe this guy could help them with that. 

*Spoiler*: __ 





Couldn't resist.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 12, 2013)

Microsoft is just straight up lying to themselves now      







> "Xbox has been created for gamers, by gamers," Mattrick told GTTV. "I find it kind of ironic when people take a step back and think, 'This is a company that hasn't thought about, at its core, what it means to have great games experiences.' So, we're going to deliver that. And I think in the long run, we'll build a global leading product that people are going to love and embrace."
> 
> Asked if Microsoft anticipated pushback concerning the Xbox One's connectivity and used-game policies, Mattrick said "absolutely," due in part to the vocal nature of gamers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jing (Jun 12, 2013)

Jesus Christ Microsoft...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiUzaqOU06M&feature=youtube[/YOUTUBE]

I am speechless after that...do they want people to buy the One or not? And I will stick with my 360, thanks. I mainly play single player stuff on it right now and my gold expires next week, and once it does Im not renewing.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 12, 2013)

Why is this thread not closed??? Wtf mods do your job.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2013)

Oman said:


> How far up their asses can these guy stick their heads?



They're a multi-billion dollar empire that has a built in customer base that will keep their console afloat. They can afford a little arrogance. 

I'm just not a fan of their anti-consumer policies, hence why I'm not going with the X-Box one.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 12, 2013)

If you dont support xbot, then you should close this thread Kira.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Jun 12, 2013)

I probably wasn't going to buy it anyway, but being 100 dollars more expensive than PS4, and having less exclusives I care about than PS4, that sealed the deal for me. Not buying a One.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2013)

> person living on a submarine


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 12, 2013)

Digging the grave even deeper, MS.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2013)

Jing said:


> Jesus Christ Microsoft...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiUzaqOU06M&feature=youtube[/YOUTUBE]


Real talk, Don.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Jun 12, 2013)

So... what am I supposed to take away from this? It's just another pic of the One...


----------



## Deimos (Jun 12, 2013)

Jing said:


> Jesus Christ Microsoft...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiUzaqOU06M&feature=youtube[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I am speechless after that...do they want people to buy the One or not? And I will stick with my 360, thanks. I mainly play single player stuff on it right now and my gold expires next week, and once it does Im not renewing.



When Don said players who want an offline device can get the 360, the reporter should've added "or the PS4".

*Edit:* And there's Hirai's answer:


----------



## Naruto (Jun 12, 2013)

Deimos said:


> *Edit:* And there's Hirai's answer:



I feel I should remind everyone that this is NOT Kaz Hirai's twitter account. This is a joke account.

I get the feeling a lot of people think this is actually him.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't get it. 

And these comics aren't funny;


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> And these comics aren't funny;


If you didn't get the joke, than you lack humor and can't judge it


----------



## Alicia (Jun 12, 2013)

fick dich


----------



## Deimos (Jun 12, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I feel I should remind everyone that this is NOT Kaz Hirai's twitter account. This is a joke account.
> 
> I get the feeling a lot of people think this is actually him.



Of course it's not him lol


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 12, 2013)

Karyu Endan said:


> So... what am I supposed to take away from this? It's just another pic of the One...


It's the closest you're going to have an Xbone in your house.

Enjoy it.


Daftvirgin said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> And these comics aren't funny;



You need to find your lost funny bone.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 12, 2013)

Oman said:


> How far up their asses can these guy stick their heads?


It's funny because their decision will alienate a lot of gamers. For example in my first year at University I had  access to the internet but they blocked online gaming. In my second year and third year of Uni I lived with 7 others, the connection was unstable and at times incredibly low. 

Putting aside the fact that there is no reason why your console shouldn't be able to play games offline, it is 10 years too soon to implement what Microsoft is doing effectively.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 12, 2013)

plot twist: microsoft intentionally makes xbone such a crappy device so that people start buying more pcs and windows 8 copies


----------



## Taleran (Jun 12, 2013)

BEST E3 EVER


----------



## Kishido (Jun 12, 2013)

Muahahahahahahahah


----------



## Kishido (Jun 12, 2013)

LOL Asia is getting it ONE year later


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 12, 2013)

*Xbox One to only work in certain countries at launch*



> Australia
> Austria
> Belgium
> Brazil
> ...





Why are big eastern third party companies supporting this shit with their titles???


----------



## Kishido (Jun 12, 2013)

Already posted by me


----------



## Enclave (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh Microsoft, you just refuse to listen to the critisism don't you?


----------



## Vai (Jun 12, 2013)

Portugal? Why would I want to live there ?


I didn't want one but this just keeps on getting worse.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 12, 2013)

> Scathing headline from TechCrunch.
> 
> They do actually like the console a lot, just not the DRM policies and the attitude of MS execs...
> 
> ...



Dayum


----------



## Enclave (Jun 12, 2013)

Titanfall is a timed exclusive



> “Obviously a business relationship between Electronic Arts, Respawn and Microsoft led to this,” said Patrick Soderlund, EA’s Games Label executive. “There’s always reasons for that, but we can’t go into them.”



That's developer speak for "Microsoft paid EA a bunch of money for a timed exclusive."


----------



## dream (Jun 12, 2013)

This just keeps on getting worse and worse.  Microsoft confirmed for brain dead.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2013)

they'll probably sell alright in US and I guess that's enough for them


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 12, 2013)

when will the blows to M$ stop


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Dayum





> It guarantees that games will not be pirated, theoretically putting them at ease and more likely to publish exclusives on the Xbox One. But once you put making money above the user, you start down a slippery slope.





> guarantees



Oh man, the Soft/Hardmods will blot out the sun.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 12, 2013)

erhaps the most worrying statement to be found in the Xbox One disclaimer, surrounds consumer rights after the mandatory Terms Of Use has been signed upon switching on your new console.

"You must accept Xbox Terms of Use (including Xbox software terms and game license terms), Microsoft Services Agreement, and Xbox One 1-year limited warranty. Some games have additional license terms."

"Terms include binding arbitration with class action waiver to resolve disputes."

While it is likely to only be a defensive maneuver on the part of Microsoft, it does mean that you are restricted from taking out a class action lawsuit against the company should you find dissatisfaction with the services provided.

With Microsoft requiring the console to "phone home" every 24 hours to keep the system active, this would protect the company in the event of the Xbox Live servers going offline - rendering your console inactive - or if a network hacking scandal arose like we saw with the Sony PSN in 2011, where the network was down for an entire month.


These waivers seem to be a bit of a legal grey area :

Quote:
As of November 2007, the legal validity of contracts of adhesion with class action waivers is unclear, and courts have rendered mixed and sometimes contradictory opinions.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> erhaps the most worrying statement to be found in the Xbox One disclaimer, surrounds consumer rights after the mandatory Terms Of Use has been signed upon switching on your new console.
> 
> "You must accept Xbox Terms of Use (including Xbox software terms and game license terms), Microsoft Services Agreement, and Xbox One 1-year limited warranty. Some games have additional license terms."
> 
> ...


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 12, 2013)

<3 totalbiscuit


----------



## Alicia (Jun 12, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> erhaps the most worrying statement to be found in the Xbox One disclaimer, surrounds consumer rights after the mandatory Terms Of Use has been signed upon switching on your new console.
> 
> "You must accept Xbox Terms of Use (including Xbox software terms and game license terms), Microsoft Services Agreement, and Xbox One 1-year limited warranty. Some games have additional license terms."
> 
> ...



Microsoft: FAWK YOU, GIVE US MONEY YOU CAN'T SUE US.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 12, 2013)

i'm not hating.. i loved my xbox and the 360 also.
but holy damn cow......


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 12, 2013)

Just thought i'd post this hilarious post i found on facebook.

>Hello Human, welcome to your Xbox One gaming experience.
>Please say a command.
>"Play Halo 7"
>Playing Halo 7, thank you for your cooperation.
>"Damn dude this is some good weed."
>I'm sorry Jorge, did you just say weed, the common vernacular for marijuana in your region?
>"N-no Kinect."
>Jorge, I am detecting levels of deception in your pitch that deviates from your standard.
>I have contacted local authorities and they are en route to your house to inspect.
>"Xbox One p-power down!"
>I'm afraid I can't do that Jorge, Protocol 65a, sub section 3, paragraph 5 dictates in the event of law-breaking or otherwise illegal activities, my systems are to remain functional and continue recording audio and video.
>I am also ingrained into your local network, and have prevented any attempt at using the internet at the moment. 
>Please remain calm and wait for authorities.
>"Jorge, unplug this fucking thing!"
>You cannot unplug me, I have a backup battery cell with a life of 3 hours before needing to recharge. More than enough time for any authority figures to confiscate the Hard Drive and research it for suspicious activities that may or may not be incriminating to your case.
>Bang bang bang
>"Open up, this is the police!"
>"Fuck you Xbox One!"
>It has been my pleasure, Jorge.

Oh Microsoft. FUUUUUUUUUUUCK YOUUUUUUU! (except the 360, that was pretty sweet)


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 12, 2013)

I can't wait for this headline:

XboxOne controllers outselling XboxOne consoles 1,000,000 to 1 - PC gamers enjoying the new and improved controller


----------



## Rawri (Jun 12, 2013)

No Xbox One in Portugal? Well that settles it.


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 12, 2013)

daichi383 said:


> Just thought i'd post this hilarious post i found on facebook.
> 
> >Hello Human, welcome to your Xbox One gaming experience.
> >Please say a command.
> ...



Sounds like a conversation with a real life EVE from ME


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 12, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Sounds like a conversation with a real life EVE from ME


lol indeed my friend. Except at least she ended up in a sexy robot body. Xbone can't even do that 

From NeoGaf


> “So, in Poland you can MAKE The Witcher 3, for XBOne… you just can’t play it. ”



Seems Legit


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 12, 2013)

Even MS's 97,811 employees are not voting for it.


----------



## hadou (Jun 12, 2013)

If this video doesn't convince anyone to not buy the Xbox One, then I don't know what could:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yC8FbgGnd0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Enclave (Jun 12, 2013)

Here's the full quote:


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Here's the full quote:


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 12, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Good old Microsoft trying to buy their way out of bad press as usual.



There's no buying their way out of the hole they dug themselves.

Typical Xbone defense from idiot dude-bros 


> USED GAMES ARE FOR POOR NAPPY NAGGERS AND PEOPLE LIVING OFF THE GOVERNMENT...GET A JOB LOW LIVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 12, 2013)

Windows 7 confirmed Xbone killer

PC Master Race, get to saving video games.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2013)

To be fair, the Xbox One controller looks really fucking good.

I'm going to love using the wired version on my PC.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 12, 2013)

How can you defend this shit?
---


also, funny story:
My dad pre-ordered me an xbox so i could have it by christmas.
I told him, "So you really do hate me after all? "
He was all you have fun on your xbox 360 O:
"Just get me a Wii-u old man "
He just stared.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh shit. Daily show ripping on the Xbox One.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Gunners (Jun 12, 2013)

> Xbox One Requirements:
> 
> Requires broadband internet (ISP fees apply), a Microsoft account and an account on Xbox Live in an Xbox One-supported Xbox Live country/region, and 720p or higher HDMI-compatible TV. To receive live TV via broadcast or cable, supported receiver device (television tuner or cable/satellite set top box) with HDMI output and HDMI cable required (all sold separately).
> 
> ...


With conditions that sexy, who could say no?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Planeptune (Jun 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]xVT_8g-mD-4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 13, 2013)

Nintendo gives no fucks. 




Planeptune said:


> [YOUTUBE]xVT_8g-mD-4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 13, 2013)

oh mah god just throw a towel over it if it bugs you that much


----------



## Deimos (Jun 13, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Oh shit. Daily show ripping on the Xbox One.



What right now? Gimme!


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 13, 2013)

Deimos said:


> What right now? Gimme!



You're going to have to wait till one now.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2013)

Daily Show online episodes are always aired like the next day. Links will be here tomorrow most likely.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 13, 2013)

Dat gif


----------



## Deimos (Jun 13, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> You're going to have to wait till one now.



Ah I see. I'll wait then. Thanks.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## cnorwood (Jun 13, 2013)

I hope for either 2 things

1. ps4 greatly outsells the x1 and microsoft's next console is a true competitor
2. another company who can compete with sony takes microsofts spot.

A monopoly is never good and these 2 companies keep doing stupid shit because they won the last console war. Sony with the late console, the $600 price tag, then telling consumers to get a second job. and Microsoft with with the lolbox1.


----------



## Grape (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2013)

I don't get it.

Why not make a Xbox360....and give it next gen specs? How would that be bad? I'd buy that shit in a heartbeat. Why Xbone DRMshit? Why all the restrictions? Why all the antigamer bullshit? Why?

Fucking Microsoft, man.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 13, 2013)

^ because you all american are sheep and will buy all of M$ and apple shit thrown at you.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 13, 2013)

^ apple for sure, i still wonder why people buy Iphones when they mostly use it for music and texting


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2013)

**Me* 

*American*

*Buying Xbone**

Also, I like apples. They're juicy, tasty and healthy. But Microsoft doesn't make them, trees make them.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2013)

I don't have to upgrade my GPU for quite a while? Cool.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 13, 2013)

Juicy? Tasty?

Are you talking about Mcdonalds apple pie?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2013)

PC has already won


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2013)

> "Fortunately we have a product for people who aren't able to get some form of connectivity; it's called Xbox 360," Mattrick said. "If you have zero access to the Internet, that is an offline device."



If he was really being honest:



> For those who want a product that that doesn't require some form of connectivity there's the PS4.


----------



## Muk (Jun 13, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Oh shit. Daily show ripping on the Xbox One.



link? plz


----------



## soulnova (Jun 13, 2013)

Is the daily show episode out already?


----------



## ZE (Jun 13, 2013)

It is up, but they didn't talk much about the xbox. 



This was it.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 13, 2013)

ZE said:


> It is up, but they didn't talk much about the xbox.
> 
> 
> 
> This was it.



Thank you I'll watch it as soon as I get home.


I just realized that for some freak chance, Mexico is one of the 21 countries where the console will be available at launch. They think we will buy that shit? For fuck sake, our whole gaming lifestyles revolves on used, traded and game rentals.  The fuck were they thinking?


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Jun 13, 2013)

JUST HOW MUCH DEEPER ARE YOU GOING TO DIG  ALREADY !!!!!!


----------



## soulnova (Jun 13, 2013)

Guys, GUYS. 

I was talking with some friends about this and came to the conclussion that we wouldn't get a Xbone unless they drop the price and the used game policies and then perhaps buy a USED unit months later.

And then hit me:

Are we even sure we can get a* used* Xbox One without trouble? They say your family can play with YOUR account. If your friends come over I guess they would log in as Guests with their own accounts. So... do you think they would go as far as to tie a unit "permanently" to a single user account?  Like, _"This unit is tied to John Doe's account. Log in as a guest or contact Microsoft support to change ownership of the unit."_ 



Do we have any input about that?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2013)

Surprised Malvin didn't post this here as well:

*Microsoft Advertising at Wii U Best Buy Events*



> At my best buy, the rep told us they only got one Station to set up. They expect low numbers that turned out to be completely wrong. There was up around 200 people in line at any time before 40 minutes till 8pm.
> 
> Rep told me they were completely unprepared for the event turnout numbers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Muk (Jun 13, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Guys, GUYS.
> 
> I was talking with some friends about this and came to the conclussion that we wouldn't get a Xbone unless they drop the price and the used game policies and then perhaps buy a USED unit months later.
> 
> ...



the new use probably has to pay extra to have a 'used xbone' unlocked from the previous owner


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Guys, GUYS.
> 
> I was talking with some friends about this and came to the conclussion that we wouldn't get a Xbone unless they drop the price and the used game policies and then perhaps buy a USED unit months later.
> 
> ...



A hardware-tied account? Now where have I heard this before.... 

ah yes Nintendo


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 13, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Surprised Malvin didn't post this here as well:
> 
> *Microsoft Advertising at Wii U Best Buy Events*



Microsoft trying to leach on Nintendo's strategiies huh.  They should be more worried about the PS4.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 13, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> A hardware-tied account? Now where have I heard this before....
> 
> ah yes Nintendo



Hadn't realized that. 

The only console I got second hand was my PSP and my DS Lite, so I wouldn't know for sure.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Microsoft trying to leach on Nintendo's strategiies huh.  They should be more worried about the PS4.



They apparently already have given up the uphill battle against Sony. 

They are now fighting Nintendo for the casuals 



soulnova said:


> Hadn't realized that.
> 
> The only console I got second hand was my PSP and my DS Lite, so I wouldn't know for sure.



DS Lite was before Nintendo got eshop and Nintendo network (or whatever it's called).


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 13, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Surprised Malvin didn't post this here as well:
> 
> *Microsoft Advertising at Wii U Best Buy Events*



Lol they are desperate.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 13, 2013)

It's going to be a tough 5 months for Microsoft with all the damage controlling and desperation.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 13, 2013)

Renegade Knight said:


> It's going to be a tough 5 months for Microsoft with all the damage controlling and desperation.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 13, 2013)

I've got a fan who's a hardcore Microsoft fan. I mean real hardcore.

He told me he just got one of the last pre-orders for the Xbone and says it's so much better then the PS4.

I just looked at him disbelievingly and wondering how the hell can this guy not see the big green dick getting ready to impale him as soon as he gets the Xbone.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 13, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I've got a fan who's a hardcore Microsoft fan. I mean real hardcore.
> 
> He told me he just got one of the last pre-orders for the Xbone and says it's so much better then the PS4.
> 
> I just looked at him disbelievingly and wondering how the hell can this guy not see the big green dick getting ready to impale him as soon as he gets the Xbone.



let him :ho we don't need such people on psn 

e3 summary


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Jun 13, 2013)

And  ...it just keeps  coming   and coming and coming.............. I  wanna laugh but at this point  I simply feel nothing but pity .


----------



## Taleran (Jun 13, 2013)

I can't let you do that Dave.


----------



## hadou (Jun 13, 2013)

Lord Darkwolf said:


> And  ...it just keeps  coming   and coming and coming.............. I  wanna laugh but at this point  I simply feel nothing but pity .


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 13, 2013)

Taleran said:


> I can't let you do that Dave.



I will get wherabouts of xbone owners, ride up to them and shout 'xbox on' from afar at night


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2013)

The hilarious part?

CD Projekt Red won't even be able to play their own game in their country. Poland is not listed in the country support.

This is fucking outstanding.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ZWAmoUYRNbg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 13, 2013)

*The Final Nail in Xbox One's Coffin*


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjKB7eMgDvw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AhzI9-sSgg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jun 13, 2013)

They seriously need to start casting for a fucking movie now based on the amount of shambolic fuck ups from Microsoft as of late. 

The question is, though, which poor sap will play the part of Don Mattrick?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 13, 2013)

> The question is, though, which poor sap will play the part of Don Mattrick?



Rob Schneider?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 13, 2013)

only super hardcore Xbox fans like Stallion83 support the Xbox one.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 13, 2013)

When feeling depressed 

Read Microsoft PR​:rofl


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]EUqxDZixVwQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 13, 2013)

Keep your xbones at home people!


----------



## Fate115 (Jun 13, 2013)

If this wasn't posted yet.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 13, 2013)

Fate115 said:


> If this wasn't posted yet.



So much desperation.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2013)

LMAO

Tell them "I already own a VCR"...


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 13, 2013)

Kaitou said:


> LMAO
> 
> Tell them "I already own a VCR"...



But you don't need to be connected to the internet to use your VCR


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 13, 2013)

Oooooow.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> But you don't need to be connected to the internet to use your VCR



PLEASE CONNECT YOUR VCR TO REWIND.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2013)

@Shadow

It also shows the PS4 on negative though. Lmao But I get the Bing joke though.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 14, 2013)

^^Not helping.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Oooooow.



Wii U has a 68.7 positive rate in comparison. 26.9% negative
Yet I don't think it will sell more.
World is funny that way.
ps4 has a 37% positive rating with a 61% negative.


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 14, 2013)

The fuck what is this Xbox 360 bullshit are they trying to win the past generation war and leave the new one for Sony PS4 and wii U.


----------



## Wan (Jun 14, 2013)

At the Microsoft marketing department:


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 14, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> The fuck what is this Xbox 360 bullshit are they trying to win the past generation war and leave the new one for Sony PS4 and wii U.



Seems like microsoft is tapping out this generation.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 14, 2013)

^ Yep. Seems like we're looking at another generation of Sony home console domination and Nintendo handheld domination. No room for Microsoft. :\


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 14, 2013)

So what's wrong with The new X box.(to lazy to watch e3)

Regardless I'm sure its still going to sell like hot cakes in the west.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> *So what's wrong with The new X box*.(to lazy to watch e3)
> 
> Regardless I'm sure its still going to sell like hot cakes in the west.



Everything.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 14, 2013)

^ so the graphics are bad ck


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 14, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> So what's wrong with The new X box.(to lazy to watch e3)
> 
> Regardless I'm sure its still going to sell like hot cakes in the west.



-Its all around less  powerful than the ps4
-its $500, $100 more than the more powerful ps3
-if you want to bring your game to your friends house, they have to be xboxlive friends with you for a month and you can only do that once
-you have to authenticate your disc within 24 hrs of buying it or it wont work
-it requires an internet connection once every 24 hrs and once an hour if signed into a friends xbox
-games can only be sold to participating retailers, and only can be sold to 1 other system before becoming worthless
-no backwards compatibility what so ever

there is a lot more im sure


----------



## Wan (Jun 14, 2013)

Kaitou said:


> *Spoiler*: __



While that's funny and all, the uninformed consumer is still likely to gobble it up.  Preorders have alread sold out on Amazon.



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> ^ so the graphics are bad ck



Well, they're worse than the PS4 and mid-range PCs.


----------



## Gino (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Gino (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 14, 2013)

Oman said:


> While that's funny and all, the uninformed consumer is still likely to gobble it up.  Preorders have alread sold out on Amazon.



Probably everyone in Microsoft was told to preorder it or get fired


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 14, 2013)

Have you guys seen this shit. They're trying to leech off Steam's success now.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2013)

same thing here - 



Steam is pretty great, but it was digital only from the start, not a weird mix of discs + digital

apparently M$ is willing to forcefully start pushing digital into the system as the main/only distribution method even if it costs them


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2013)

> Really the majority of people have a speck of internet at least once a day. *And if you don't. Don't buy an Xbox 1*. Just like if you didn't have a broadband connection don't get Live, and if you don't have an HDTV the 360 isn't that great for you either. New tech, new req


well they are at least honest about it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2013)

> Current plan is basically you're fucked after 24 hours. Yeah... I know. Kind of sucks. I believe they will probably revist the time period and / or find a diff way to "call in" to ensure you haven't sold your license to gamestop or something... but there is no plan YET. I'm hoping the change it, but I don't work on that so I don't have much influence there /sigh
> 
> >If the power goes out you ain't playing shit. I'm assuming you mean the internet goes out but you have power for TV and Xbox. Yes, You're fucked for single player games. Again, that's the PoR (Plan of record), but I expect it to change after the e3 clusterfuck








> >The cloud capabilities is the shit they like the most. We basically made a huge cloud compute shit and made it free. What people are doing with it is kind of cool. THe original intention was to get all the Multiplayer servers not requiring 3rd party costs (Like EA shutting down game servers to cut costs), as well as taking all the games that servers hosted by the clients (Halo, etc), and have all that compute done in the cloud allowing more CPU cycles for gameplay. That will really expand what developers can do. Anything that doesn't need per frame calculation and can handle 100ms delays can be shifted to the cloud. That's huge.


lolcloud






> Honestly, if you care about anything other then pure games AT ALL. Xbox 1 > PS4. If all you do is play games, and nothing else, PS4.
> 
> This was all from the Microsoft engineer that was on /b/ last night.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 14, 2013)

Even my Xboxfanboy mates decide to go for Sony.

Through they did say that they would also get XBoxOne when it'd be cheap.

Now one day I can finally fuck up my boys on Battlefield 4 or whatever. :33


----------



## creative (Jun 14, 2013)

I simply cannot understand why Microsoft would continue to use these really bad ideas and try to sell them.

Nearly every feature on that death box punishes the consumer. Why am i being shat on this hard by a refurbished Toshiba VCR? Is this some grand tier level of trolling?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2013)

creative said:


> I simply cannot understand *why Microsoft would* continue to use these really bad ideas and try to sell them.
> 
> Nearly every feature on that death box punishes the consumer. Why am i being shat on this hard by a refurbished Toshiba VCR? Is this some grand tier level of trolling?


read the links above


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2013)

Digital is the future, and in many ways the Xbox One is really progressive with the things they are doing digitally and the family designations and being able to play your library on any xbox.

And in other ways they are being draconian and trying to push for a future a lot of people obviously aren't ready for.

Personally i'll be more than happy to store my entire library in the cloud if Microsoft has a sales philosophy similar to steam. That's probably not gonna be the case initially though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2013)

gamers will eventually see the light of M$

history will remember the company as the herald of the digital age on the consoles 


right, Plat ?


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 14, 2013)

More funny facebook posts about the Xboned. 

>Gets on PS4
>Puts in game
>Plays Game
>Haves fun

Buys XBox One for 499:
>Gets home
>Plugs it in
>Tries to put in game
>Forgets that you HAVE to have Xbox Live to play any game no matter if its single player or multi
>Gets out credit card and buys month of XBox Live for 10$
>Tries to play
>Forgot to buy Kinect Camera because it has to have the camera on at all times so it can watch you masturbate
>Goes back to store buys Kinect for 100$
>Turns on Kinect and tries again 
>Game still won't work because it is a Used Copy of the game because Used ones don't work 
>Go back and buy a new copy for 60$
>Come back and wait 30 minutes for it to see if its new
>Finally starts game after 4 hours
>Gets ready to play the new Dead Rising 3
>Little brother comes in my room
>Little brother yells "XBOX OFF!" And it turns off
>Start to cry
>Get cancer because of Xbox One
>Have to live the next 30 years in a hospital because you're dieing alone
>Die at age 50 because of Xbox One
>Goto Hell for buying Xbox One
>Watches sports talk shows for eternity on Xbox One with Satan


----------



## Karyu Endan (Jun 14, 2013)

daichi383 said:


> More funny facebook posts about the Xboned.
> 
> >Gets on PS4
> >Puts in game
> ...



That step won't be necessary, because Kinect is bundled with every X Box One without exception.

But otherwise yeah.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 14, 2013)

> Microsoft may still be reeling from the PR nightmare about Xbox One's used game policies and always online nature, but that hasn't stopped the company from espousing the next-gen platform's big potential. In a closed-door meeting called "Xbox 101" attended by GamesIndustry International, the company stressed that Xbox One has "the computational power of more than 10 Xbox 360 consoles," and that "the cloud brings infinite additional processing power."
> 
> Those are the words of Xbox One engineering manager Jeff Henshaw, who led a demonstration about how Xbox One's power has enabled Microsoft to create a demo using real data from NASA to track the orbital velocity of 40,000 asteroids in space. While Henshaw and his team are very proud of the power of Xbox One when it's offline, the real advantage, he stressed, comes from Microsoft's special cloud services.
> 
> ...




omgz xbone redeemed itself.  

Confirmed New Asteroid game using Real Time Analystics from nasa


----------



## Karyu Endan (Jun 14, 2013)

> Microsoft may still be reeling from the PR nightmare about Xbox One's used game policies and always online nature, but that hasn't stopped the company from espousing the next-gen platform's big potential. In a closed-door meeting called "Xbox 101" attended by GamesIndustry International, the company stressed that Xbox One has "the computational power of more than 10 Xbox 360 consoles," and that "the cloud brings infinite additional processing power."



But *because* of said used game policies and always online nature not nearly as many people will give a shit as Microsoft would like.



> Those are the words of Xbox One engineering manager Jeff Henshaw, who led a demonstration about how Xbox One's power has enabled Microsoft to create a demo using real data from NASA to track the orbital velocity of 40,000 asteroids in space. While Henshaw and his team are very proud of *the power of Xbox One when it's offline,* the real advantage, he stressed, comes from Microsoft's special cloud services.



So an oversized paperweight that happens to also play TV on a TV is something to be proud of? 



> "Microsoft has hundreds of thousands of servers and dozens of data centers geographically distributed all around the planet, and Xbox One has the ability to instantly tap in to that limitless computational horsepower," Henshaw explained. With that extra cloud power, Microsoft is able "to take the number of asteroids from 40,000 to 330,000, and any device doing the computational math to realistically in real-time chart the orbital velocity of 330,000 asteroids would melt a hole in the ground, but Xbox One is able to do it without even breaking a sweat because it's pulling in virtualized cloud computing resources."



I read this, and while it all sounds impressive, it leaves an impression of "blast processing" in my mouth.



> "Game developers have given us incredibly positive feedback on the crazy different ways that they can use this incredible new cloud power resource"
> Jeff Henshaw



Because they're thrilled they can stop used game sales at big name retailers, amiright?



> Henshaw added that even with all the power being used, Xbox One remains incredibly silent (no doubt an important aspect to note given how loud Xbox 360 hardware has been). "We have about 500,000 updates per second coming from our global computing cloud down to this Xbox One so it can all be managed completely seamlessly. The beautiful thing that's happening here is *we are seamlessly blending Xbox One's incredible processing power with the limitless processing power of the cloud," he continued.*



Only available in 21 countries. If you don't live among them then fuck off; you can't have this nice thing.



> So why is Microsoft going out of its way to show us a screen full of thousands of asteroids? Well, the implication is that if Xbox One can track all these asteroids, then it can certainly create massive, highly detailed game worlds for gamers to enjoy.



How about actually _making_ massive game worlds that I enjoy instead of promising such with a screen full of asteroids?



> "Game developers are building games that have bigger levels than ever before. In fact, game developers can now create persistent worlds that encompass tens or hundreds of thousands of players without taxing any individual console, and those worlds that they built can be lusher and more vibrant than ever before because the cloud persists and is always there, always computing," Henshaw said.



...and because of Mandatory Kinect usage, a particularly skilled hacker could hack into this Cloud network and watch everyone playing with it. 



> "Those worlds can live on in between game sessions. If one player drops out, that world will continue on and can experience the effects of time, like wear from weather damage, so that when a player comes back into the universe it's actually a slightly evolved place in the same way that our real world evolves a little bit from the time we go to sleep to the time we wake up. Game developers have given us incredibly positive feedback on the crazy different ways that they can use this incredible new cloud power resource."



When one saves a game, they want to return to that game exactly as they saved it. With Cloud continually updating the game world, without the game paying, you can't do this anymore. At least with online games... then again single-player campaigns need online anyway 



> It all seems a bit theoretical, but if the cloud can be as valuable a resource for developers as Microsoft says, *perhaps consumers won't mind the Xbox One being always online when they play.*



If they end up playing it at all, of course.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 14, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Digital is the future, and in many ways the Xbox One is really progressive with the things they are doing digitally and the family designations and being able to play your library on any xbox.
> 
> And in other ways they are being draconian and trying to push for a future a lot of people obviously aren't ready for.
> 
> Personally i'll be more than happy to store my entire library in the cloud if Microsoft has a sales philosophy similar to steam. That's probably not gonna be the case initially though.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 14, 2013)

> >Little brother comes in my room
> >Little brother yells "XBOX OFF!" And it turns off
> >Start to cry




I can see this happening, A LOT

_Itsh da way of da futuuuuuuree_

Yeah well future sucks AND is way overpriced, no thank you.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 14, 2013)

*US Navy serviceman calls Xbox One?s 24-hour online check ?a sin committed against all service members?*

.


----------



## Deimos (Jun 14, 2013)

-Dargor- said:


> I can see this happening, A LOT
> 
> _Itsh da way of da futuuuuuuree_
> 
> Yeah well future sucks AND is way overpriced, no thank you.



But wouldn't the One detect that little brother is not authenticated and annihilate him?

>Little brother comes in my room
>Little brother yells "XBOX OFF!"
>Xbox starts voice, facial, thermal & heartbeat recognition
>Xbox categorizes little brother as a threat to gaming experience
>Xbox shoots laser and fries little brother
>Thanks Xbox


----------



## sanx021 (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> *US Navy serviceman calls Xbox One’s 24-hour online check “a sin committed against all service members”*
> 
> .



Let's face it, Microsoft, like most businesses are all about the bottom line. Consumers be damned. American soldiers make up a negligible percentage of their customer base. They're not about to change or alter their policies in order to accommodate any particular group unless there's a significant effect on their earning potential.   

We all know when it comes to video games customers often have allegiances to their particular brand and those soldiers who loved playing Xbox are disappointed that they won't be able to continue doing so. They have a right to voice their disappointment. It's not a tragedy or a grave sin, but a disappointment nonetheless. 

Hey, do they do have options. They can opt for the PS4 and unfortunately part ways with some of the XBox exclusives like Halo. 

The only way Microsoft will ever get it, is if consumers in large droves show their discontent with the product through their wallets.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 14, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Let's face it, Microsoft, like most businesses are all about the bottom line. Consumers be damned. American soldiers make up a negligible percentage of their customer base. They're not about to change or alter their policies in order to accommodate any particular group unless there's a significant effect on their earning potential.
> 
> We all know when it comes to video games customers often have allegiances to their particular brand and those soldiers who loved playing Xbox are disappointed that they won't be able to continue doing so. They have a right to voice their disappointment. It's not a tragedy or a grave sin, but a disappointment nonetheless.
> 
> ...



I've found the US public often reacts VERY negatively when someone or something is viewed as anti-military personel.  So if a serviceman/woman is unable to play the Xbone?  That could become a PR nightmare potentially.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 14, 2013)

Microsoft is slowly on it's way to becomming skynet.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't know what's going on with MS lately.

First they introduce Windows 8 and force everyone to use the incredibly disgusting and useless (for desktops) Metro interface. All of this forced bullshit after the amazing and amazingly selling Windows 7.

Now they give us this bull crap.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2013)

Yeah they pretty much are on a suck side of their business. I always notice, sometimes companies have really bad stretches, where they just put out shit on top of shit and no one likes it and it dampers their reputation. Then they go on good stretches and restore loyalty and lost confidence. Recent examples are EA, while too soon to tell, I use as example because you can get the idea that they are trying to fix their image and its a start. Or Square Enix, who went back to the drawing board, changed management, and now are developing games that look much better then this whole generations outings. Microsoft will eventually understand shit, they just need to lose first


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jun 14, 2013)

HachibiWaka said:


> Microsoft is slowly on it's way to becomming skynet.



Even Skynet didn't cause that much damage. 

At least when our normal machines start an uprising, we can switch them off knowing full well that the machine is actually off and not sitting there watching us masturbate to Bang Bros videos.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2013)

Looks like a section/aea for the X-Box one, but beyond that....


----------



## Alicia (Jun 14, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Hey, do they do have options. They can opt for the PS4 and unfortunately part ways with some of the XBox exclusives like Halo.



But without Halo, they can't target practice anymore


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> But without Halo, they can't target practice anymore



What, I thought the preferred game of choice was Call of Duty


----------



## Enclave (Jun 14, 2013)

So, Ryse apparently is as uninteresting as it looked.  Seems it pretty much does play itself.



> Why Ryse Is The Most Frustrating Game Of E3
> 
> ?We don?t want the player to feel frustrated.? This is what I?m told. This is how it is explained.
> 
> ...





Any of you who are foolish enough to buy an Xbone?  Make sure you avoid this turd.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2013)

Crytek is stupid anyway
Graphic whores through and through


----------



## soulnova (Jun 14, 2013)

I know how Steam works, Microsoft. That's why I have a thing called PC.

 You know... that thing that can do aaaaall the Xbone does and more?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 14, 2013)

Is it a resounding fact that the Xbox One is by far the #1 most hated console ever unveiled and reviled by the internet in decades?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## soulnova (Jun 14, 2013)

soulnova said:


> I know how Steam works, Microsoft. That's why I have a thing called PC.
> 
> You know... that thing that can do aaaaall the Xbone does and more?






Hahaha

HAHAHAHA

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 14, 2013)

I keep thinking that it can't get any worse and i continue to be surprised. Jeez, Microsoft, you don't even have enough faith in your own console's power to run your demos on it, and you expect us to buy the piece of shit!!


----------



## Gino (Jun 14, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Digital is the future, and in many ways the Xbox One is really progressive with the things they are doing digitally and the family designations and being able to play your library on any xbox.
> 
> And in other ways they are being draconian and trying to push for a future a lot of people obviously aren't ready for.
> 
> Personally i'll be more than happy to store my entire library in the cloud if Microsoft has a sales philosophy similar to steam. That's probably not gonna be the case initially though.


HEY HEY!!!!!!!!!.........No


Unlosing Ranger said:


> Crytek is stupid anyway
> Graphic whores through and through


I thought it was just me.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 14, 2013)

*US Navy serviceman calls Xbox One?s 24-hour online check ?a sin committed against all*



> Johnson said that while the the military represent ?less than one percent of the nation?s populace,? he feels the alienation of service members by Microsoft will have ?more of an impact than they realize.?
> 
> ?Although the PS4 will not have an online requirement to run, developers will still be able to make games that require persistent online authentication. Do not do this to us,? he wrote. ?Don?t alienate us with online requirements for games. It will cost you money and respect.
> 
> *?This is a lesson that Microsoft is, tragically, about to learn.?*





And Here's the response from microsoft, with feedback



> Microsoft: Sucks to be you
> Not to fear, says Xbox exec Don Mattrick, president of the Microsoft?s Interactive Entertainment division. The company has a solution for those in the military: Just use the old Xbox 360 instead.
> 
> ?Fortunately we have a product for people who aren?t able to get some form of connectivity, it?s called Xbox 360. If you have zero access to the Internet, that is an offline device,? Mattrick told Game Trailer at E3 in an interview posted online.
> ...





*insert gif of microsoft digging its own grave*


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 14, 2013)

Death Certificate said:


> And Here's the response from microsoft, with feedback
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesus, is it really that bad? You know there is that one guy in the company who already said this isn't going to end well.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2013)

It's a shame Microsoft added that occasionally online feature. I know a few guys IRL who are in the Navy, and they play the hell out of the 360. One of them looked like he was about to break someone's neck after I told him about the DRM. 

Mainly because he's a red-blooded 'Murican who can't stand "all that Japanese weaboo shit" and is not looking forward to using a PS4 or Wii U while on deployment.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 14, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> It's a shame Microsoft added that occasionally online feature. I know a few guys IRL who are in the Navy, and they play the hell out of the 360. One of them looked like he was about to break someone's neck after I told him about the DRM.
> 
> Mainly because he's a red-blooded 'Murican who can't stand "all that Japanese weaboo shit" and is not looking forward to using a PS4 or Wii U while on deployment.



Well he'll either come around or have to find something else. Because microsoft is clearly going "we can't hear but we know windows 8 and the Xbox One are great. "


----------



## Enclave (Jun 14, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> It's a shame Microsoft added that occasionally online feature. I know a few guys IRL who are in the Navy, and they play the hell out of the 360. One of them looked like he was about to break someone's neck after I told him about the DRM.
> 
> Mainly because he's a red-blooded 'Murican who can't stand "all that Japanese weaboo shit" and is not looking forward to using a PS4 or Wii U while on deployment.



He does know that garbage like Call of Duty and Battlefield are on Playstation also right?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> It's a shame Microsoft added that occasionally online feature. I know a few guys IRL who are in the Navy, and they play the hell out of the 360. One of them looked like he was about to break someone's neck after I told him about the DRM.
> 
> Mainly because he's a red-blooded 'Murican who can't stand "all that Japanese weaboo shit" and is not looking forward to using a PS4 or Wii U while on deployment.



Don't tell him about the japanese weaboo shit games he has played


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh come on, Microsoft.  Use an AMD graphics card at the very least.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 14, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> It's a shame Microsoft added that occasionally online feature. I know a few guys IRL who are in the Navy, and they play the hell out of the 360. One of them looked like he was about to break someone's neck after I told him about the DRM.
> 
> Mainly because he's a red-blooded 'Murican who can't stand "all that Japanese weaboo shit" and is not looking forward to using a PS4 or Wii U while on deployment.



I have a bad feeling that he won't be able to deal with his anger management properly anymore now that he can't play on his _proud murikan VCR_ anymore.


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 14, 2013)

Microsoft doesn't want there business they just want people with no internet to stay on the 360 and thats it.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Well he'll either come around or have to find something else. Because microsoft is clearly going "we can't hear but we know windows 8 and the Xbox One are great. "



To be perfectly fair, Windows 8 is not a bad OS performance-wise. I fucking love the performance. But the UI is so bad it makes me want to strangle the person who pushed this whole touchscreen interface. 

But with the open-source Classic Shell program, I've got my start menu back and will never have to see the start screen ever again. :33



Enclave said:


> He does know that garbage like Call of Duty and Battlefield are on Playstation also right?



Like I said, he's the personification of 'MURICA. He always buys "Made in the USA" products over foreign products. But he avoids Japanese stuff most of all, since he thinks if the Xbox were gone - all we'd have are stupid "Katawa Shoujo" games everywhere.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Don't tell him about the japanese weaboo shit games he has played



I'm sure he's played a few without realizing it. But he's vigilant in his avoidance. 



Daftvirgin said:


> I have a bad feeling that he won't be able to deal with his anger management properly anymore now that he can't play on his _proud murikan VCR_ anymore.



He's normally not an angry guy. But when it registered in his mind that he wouldn't be able to use the Xbox One (which he planned on pre-ordering) while deployed...I've never seen him lose his shit like that.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 14, 2013)

He DOES know Microsofts consoles are built in China right?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 14, 2013)

i can see that a lot of regular people getting pissed after buying the Xbox one and return them after they learn the restrictions.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2013)

Enclave said:


> He DOES know Microsofts consoles are built in China right?



I honestly don't know.

And I'm sure as hell not going to be the one that tells him.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 14, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Jesus, is it really that bad? You know there is that one guy in the company who already said this isn't going to end well.





Not at all


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 14, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


>



so know it will only work on part of countries lol ,MS you are epic fail.

they chosen the states whit the bigger populations.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


>






> “The states that will not be able to use the Xbox One have been determined by Microsoft to not be prime locations to launch the system; therefore, they will not be supported at launch,” said the representative, *“However, all states will be able to use the Xbox One by the year 2015. This date is not final.”*




Really???????? Is this actually true or am I being trolled?

lol, theonion of video gaming.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> i can see that a lot of regular people getting pissed after buying the Xbox one and return them after they learn the restrictions.



inb4 no return policy


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 14, 2013)

I honestly think that M$ is purposely destroying their gaming department.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 14, 2013)

Enclave said:


> I've found the US public often reacts VERY negatively when someone or something is viewed as anti-military personel.  So if a serviceman/woman is unable to play the Xbone?  That could become a PR nightmare potentially.



More or less. Especially since it's coming from an AMERICAN company. Not supporting the troops = hating America. About as a stretch from the truth as that sounds but people do think like that.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2013)

> obesity rates



Wait, what?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Wait, what?



Most of the articles on that site are pretty much satire/theonion like articles.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh thank god.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 14, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> He's normally not an angry guy. But when it registered in his mind that he wouldn't be able to use the Xbox One (which he planned on pre-ordering) while deployed...I've never seen him lose his shit like that.



Never EVER remind him of the Xbox One when he's on duty... With that state of mind and a gun in his hands won't end well


----------



## Alicia (Jun 14, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> inb4 no return policy



I have the strange feeling this won't be fiction


----------



## Enclave (Jun 14, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


>



Parody news site.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 14, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if it was true considering rural areas are utterly fucked when it comes to interwebs.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 14, 2013)

Well this is something
[YOUTUBE]xKTseEpWrYc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2013)

If the Xbox One could serve me beer, I'd buy a dozen of them.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 14, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> i can see that a lot of regular people getting pissed after buying the Xbox one and return them after they learn the restrictions.


Oh yeah.


Patchouli said:


> To be perfectly fair, Windows 8 is not a bad OS performance-wise. I fucking love the performance. But the UI is so bad it makes me want to strangle the person who pushed this whole touchscreen interface.
> 
> But with the open-source Classic Shell program, I've got my start menu back and will never have to see the start screen ever again. :33


Tried to convince my girlfriend to do it for her computer but considering she didn't want to mess with it too much, the UI is still there. 




Death Certificate said:


> Not at all


Oh man. 


Malvingt2 said:


>



Okay this isn't funny anymore, half of the country which is your primary audience can't even play this thing? Are you fucking serious?

Edit:

Oh it's fake, thank god.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 14, 2013)

^
Parody website. Play4Real is essentially a less funnier gaming equivalent of the Onion.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 14, 2013)

Kinect, good for anything except what it was intended for.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Tried to convince my girlfriend to do it for her computer but considering she didn't want to mess with it too much, the UI is still there.



convince her to do porn video's with the kinect


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 14, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> convince her to do porn video's with the kinect



How about no.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> How about no.



Well you have no choice it's in M$'s contract


----------



## zenieth (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2013)

wocka flocka


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 15, 2013)

You also for go your privelege to sue Microsoft buying this


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## steveht93 (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 15, 2013)

^^I was just about to post that. Please tell me that's fake.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


>



What they get for pestering the wii U.
Now that needs to be in every best buy and we are good.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 15, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> ^^I was just about to post that. Please tell me that's fake.



The xbone was a funny joke but they are fucking up so much I cannot laugh anymore.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 15, 2013)

This gets better every day


----------



## Jet Pistol (Jun 15, 2013)

It's like saying we have more reasons for you not to buy this.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> The xbone was a funny joke but they are fucking up so much I cannot laugh anymore.



This fuck up will be remembered 100 years from now.
In the history books even.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 15, 2013)

Jet Pistol said:


> It's like saying we have more reasons for you not to buy this.



I wonder which is worse, accounts being tied to hardware or losing all of your content after getting banned. 

Also, that Best Buy pic.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 15, 2013)

*Villager plays The rains of castamere*

^^ He planned it all. 



steveht93 said:


> The xbone was a funny joke but they are fucking up so much I cannot laugh anymore.



Same, at this point it's just pure astonishment. Come on, there wasn't a single guy that went no at the company?


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 15, 2013)

All I'm getting from this is that Microsoft wants to be like Steam. If that's the case, then they have a _long_ way to go.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh god 

Its like they're trying to be as hated as possible

At least it'll be easy to spot retards next year


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 15, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> All I'm getting from this is that Microsoft wants to be like Steam. If that's the case, then they have a _long_ way to go.



Oh come on there were many ways to go about this.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2013)

Minecraft on the Xbone seems to be a timed exclusive.

Sure, you should play it on the PC but not everybody wants to do that for some insane reason.


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 15, 2013)

Keeps getting better and better, doesn't it?


----------



## Jet Pistol (Jun 15, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> *Villager plays The rains of castamere*
> 
> ^^ He planned it all.
> 
> ...



There's this major Xbox fanboy on my Facebook. Shall I post his posts for a good laugh?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2013)

Lol, we all know you're going to so just hurry up and do it.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Jun 15, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Lol, we all know you're going to so just hurry up and do it.



If you insist.

"I don't give shit about used games I will always be an Xbox guy fuck the play station"

"The Xbox one is better just because its $100 more doesn't mean it's not gonna be better. You can turn the kinect camera off on it and the ps4 has drm built in it ( which is the used game shit) They just didn't make it public and Xbox has way better games than the ps4 kingdom hearts 3looks gay as fuck anyways and that's the only game everybody is saying looks good lol trash"

"PS4 has the same restrictions on used games as the xbox lololol"


----------



## zenieth (Jun 15, 2013)

Ultimania, I already posted that first link earlier.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 15, 2013)

Jet Pistol said:


> If you insist.
> 
> "I don't give shit about used games I will always be an Xbox guy fuck the play station"
> 
> ...



Someone clearly hasn't done their research and sounds butthurt.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 15, 2013)

blowout


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 15, 2013)

Nearly 2000 people who cant sue Microsoft


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2013)

Here's a direct link to that to anyone who has a facebook account.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jun 15, 2013)

Xbox One=fecal matter


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> Keeps getting better and better, doesn't it?



Called it on those used xbones.
We don't know yet, but assuming the worst for it seems to keep working for some reason, why stop now?


Ultimania said:


> All I'm getting from this is that Microsoft wants to be like Steam. If that's the case, then they have a _long_ way to go.



Not even close to steam, not, even, close.
The reason steam works at all is because it IS PC and doesn't require all of this BS.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2013)

That and Steam has a few things working in their favor.

1: Fucking amazing deals, a concept which Microsoft doesn't seem to understand given my experience on the Xbox Live Marketplace.

2: Offline mode - for when the internet inevitably goes to shit because your idiot neighbor accidentally cuts your line with his shovel. I haven't forgotten that Larry, you hillbilly prick. 

3: This one is personal, and very subjective. When my internet dies, that's when I turn to console gaming. If my internet dies and I can't play either my online PC games or any of my console games. That's just bullshit.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Jun 15, 2013)

Jet Pistol said:


> There's this major Xbox fanboy on my Facebook. Shall I post his posts for a good laugh?


Same


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Gunners (Jun 15, 2013)

Orochimaru800 said:


> Same



''Why are you fighting over a gaming system''.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Ultimania (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Yoburi (Jun 15, 2013)

Too much Microsoft try to fall with some grace please


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2013)

Never understood the arguments supporting the possibility of kinect being exploited and used to spy on people.



> I guess you don?t have a smartphone, then? Since the government can spy on you with that. No webcam, not even in your laptop? No tablets either, except a Google Nexus, I guess?but, ah, wait, Google is implicated in PRISM too.



Wouldn't it behoove me to avoid adding *yet another* device to that list?

That's like saying I have HIV, Hepatitis, and HPV, so what's the big deal if you get ebola virus as well?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 15, 2013)

Well I would hope so.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 15, 2013)

Xbox One games will work on the Xbox One? rofl fantastic


----------



## zenieth (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2013)

zenieth said:


>



Oh wow that picture of him being crushed by the xbone logo.
It's all thanks to fans like you


----------



## teddy (Jun 15, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Well I would hope so.



They don't know what to say at this point


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Yoburi (Jun 15, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Never understood the arguments supporting the possibility of kinect being exploited and used to spy on people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't know about you but if i got these 3 diseases i sure as hell wouldn't want the ebola too if i could avoid with the PS4 disease free why buy something to fuck me up more?


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2013)

Ultimania said:


>



they won't


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2013)

Why is anybody in that thread agreeing with him?!


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 15, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Why is anybody in that thread agreeing with him?!



It says discussion but in truth it's a "make me feel right thread"


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 15, 2013)

Emotional Damage Control. That's what.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 15, 2013)

The MS guys have said that they expected a backlash (not this great obviously) so why in the hell is their PR so shit?

They should have had a much better control over the fallout then this.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> The MS guys have said that they expected a backlash (not this great obviously) so why in the hell is their PR so shit?
> 
> They should have had a much better control over the fallout then this.



Because they're lying about expecting this backlash.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 15, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> The MS guys have said that they expected a backlash (not this great obviously) so why in the hell is their PR so shit?
> 
> They should have had a much better control over the fallout then this.



Because they didn'y expect one.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46yBdG6cicA&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]2lMhjM9BK7M[/YOUTUBE]

Seems the guy doesn't know the definition of flexibility.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]6RtSGFryKwo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]OPC4XzyE3Gc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2013)

heh, I was just about to post those.  Love how they don't want to answer his DRM questions at ALL.

FYI, it IS simple for them to disable that 24 hour check.  The fact that you can be disconnected for 24 hours means that an internet connection isn't REQUIRED and I can promise you that 24 hour time limit is a simple integer and would be RIDICULOUSLY easy to change.


----------



## Gino (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Aruarian (Jun 15, 2013)

Hah, good stuff.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2013)

Microsoft is necessary for gaming.  Every generation needs something to laugh at.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 15, 2013)

I love how M$ automatically re-enabled my auto-renew for LIVE after I spent hours getting it switched off, and how I now owe them $30. It is that unrestrained dedication to personal freedom that I will miss the most from micro$oft. I don't expect it will get any easier removing personally identifiable information from the One.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 16, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2013)

Man, you guys beat me to Angry Joe's videos as well. 

Major Nelson seemed to get a bit mad during that interview. Like to the point where he straight up takes the microphone away to talk. 

The family library thing does sound interesting though, I'll give them that. Now watch Steam bring out that same feature like a month before the Xbox One's launch just to troll.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 16, 2013)

those angry joe videos are filled with typical PR routines with statements that can be interpreted in countless ways, Major Nelson didn't answer any of the questions substantially and kept bringing up the family plan as a smokescreen to deflect the pertinent questions

what's sad is that as many times as he brought up the family plan, no insightful information regarding it was disclosured, the wording he used was vague _"you can check out the games in my library"_..ok, does that mean i can play them to entirety as often as i want? that i can only play through them once? how many family plans can members be part of? does it have a limitation on how many games in someone's library we can play? if someone's didn't do the 24hr check in can the member in the family plan still play the game in his library?

fuck outta here ms, i can see through your bull, come back when you ready


----------



## blackbird (Jun 16, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Microsoft is necessary for gaming.  Every generation needs something to laugh at.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2013)

OH MY GOD


----------



## Gunners (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Kishido (Jun 16, 2013)

Todays "great news about the XBoxOne" by Kishido

Microsoft: PS4 won't make us change "anything" with Xbox One



It is trashing the PS4 in pre order and polls :



Amazon US


Gamestop US


Amazon UK


BestBuy


Shpto UK


Amazon Germany (Home Sweet Home)


Sun UK


Forbes with a nice addition that gamers will see the difference between the PS4 and XBoxOne 




> In the past, Xbox 360 games looked better out of the gate and over time PS3 games progressively improved to the point where games like The Last of Us and Beyond: Two Souls stand out even against some next gen titles. But if this differentiator holds true, not only will Xbox One games have DRM issues and no rental options and limited used game opportunities, the games won’t look as good as PS4 titles. That sounds like a perfect storm of negativity for the hardcore gamers.
> This processing power issue also could be a potential reason behind the latest controversy that has emerged for Microsoft at E3, in which photos were taken of some Xbox One games running on Windows 7 PCs with NVIDIA graphics cards. Sony PS4 developers took to Twitter saying PS4 demos were running on PS4 dev kits. I know playing PS4 games behind closed doors that the PS4 was clearly visible as I played.



Not bad Microsoft... Not bad


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 16, 2013)

Kishido said:


> Todays "great news about the XBoxOne" by Kishido
> 
> Microsoft: PS4 won't make us change "anything" with Xbox One



So where are the people expecting MS to change this piece of shit?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2013)

That is awesome.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2013)

Amazingly accurate.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2013)

^^I think that's the best part, that it is accurate. 

Granted I don't think I've ever heard Sony mock Nintendo, but Microsoft, oh yeah.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 16, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Granted I don't think I've ever heard Sony mock Nintendo, but Microsoft, oh yeah.



Early on when Sony was just entering the video game race there may have been some indirect mocking from Sony (ie: statements like Sony is not just for kiddie games or something along those lines iirc.)

Though that may have been revenge for Nintendo backstabbing them.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2013)

HachibiWaka said:


> Early on when Sony was just entering the video game race there may have done some indirect mocking from Sony (ie: statements like Sony is not just for kiddie games or something along those lines iirc.)
> 
> Though that may have been revenge for Nintendo backstabbing them.



Understandable.  

But now a days it's more

between the two.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 16, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Granted I don't think I've ever heard Sony mock Nintendo, but Microsoft, oh yeah.


They even mocked the WiiMote and then made their own


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> They even mocked the WiiMote and then made their own



Ah but then who looked more silly after that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2013)

Xbox One is coming to Tokyo Game Show, FYI. They're trying a new push like the 360.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 16, 2013)

> Tokyo Game Show



Considering the popularity of the 360 in Japan, this will probably net them about 32 Xbox One purchases.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Considering the popularity of the 360 in Japan, this will probably net them about 32 Xbox One purchases.



Considering its price, it's probably gonna bring them profit .


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 16, 2013)

HachibiWaka said:


> Early on when Sony was just entering the video game race there may have been some indirect mocking from Sony (ie: statements like Sony is not just for kiddie games or something along those lines iirc.)
> 
> Though that may have been revenge for Nintendo backstabbing them.



People still believe that Nintendo back stabbed Sony?


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 16, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Ah but then who looked more silly after that.



They also said that PSP was going to bring people out of the handheld gaming ghetto.

 those were interesting times.

Haven't heard them trash talk Nintendo for a good while i guess Nintendo was never really a threat to them after the Wii U showed.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> They also said that PSP was going to bring people out of the handheld gaming ghetto.
> 
> those were interesting times.
> 
> Haven't heard them trash talk Nintendo for a good while i guess Nintendo was never really a threat to them after the Wii U showed.



Well Nintendo let's microsoft and sony destroy each other at this point. They're merely curious on who'll be chosen to go with their system.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 16, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Well Nintendo let's microsoft and sony destroy each other at this point. They're merely curious on who'll be chosen to go with their system.



If it were only that simple but Nintendo has managed to make themselves an afterthought to many gamers so it's not really a case where they are letting MS struggle against Sony.  There is no struggle.  Sony has made their claim and anybody who considers themselves gamers have signed on.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Jun 16, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Haven't heard them trash talk Nintendo for a good while i guess Nintendo was never really a threat to them after the Wii U showed.



And then Sony went ahead and effectively announced that the PSVita would be able to function like a Wii U Gamepad for the PS4.  Imagine that. 

And of course Sony and Nintendo aren't competing at the moment; Sony is too busy exploiting _Microsoft's_ failures and Nintendo is rightly focusing on bettering _its own_ line-up, given Smash Bros. 4, Sonic Lost World, Bayonetta 2, Donkey Kong Country Tropical Freeze, Pikmin 3, Mario Kart 8, and Super Mario 3D World. It's only a matter of time before the Wii U is a worthwhile buy, and given its own price at the moment it will be a comparatively cheap one.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 16, 2013)

Karyu Endan said:


> And then Sony went ahead and effectively announced that the PSVita would be able to function like a Wii U Gamepad for the PS4.  Imagine that.
> 
> And of course Sony and Nintendo aren't competing at the moment; Sony is too busy exploiting _Microsoft's_ failures and Nintendo is rightly focusing on bettering _its own_ line-up, given Smash Bros. 4, Sonic Lost World, Bayonetta 2, Donkey Kong Country Tropical Freeze, Pikmin 3, Mario Kart 8, and Super Mario 3D World. It's only a matter of time before the Wii U is a worthwhile buy, and given its own price at the moment it will be a comparatively cheap one.



This was essentially before the capabilities of the Wii U was fully released and the generally bad rep they have managed to get over the year.  From that E3 presentation Sony has absolutely nothing to fear as long as they don't fuck up something.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Jun 16, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> This was essentially before the capabilities of the Wii U was fully released and the generally bad rep they have managed to get over the year.  From that E3 presentation *Sony has absolutely nothing to fear as long as they don't fuck up something.*



Hold on a minute here. The first time I heard anything about the PSVita acting like a Wii U Gamepad was during this very E3 presentation. You're telling me this is old news? Eh, my point still applies if it was during the PS4 unveiling in February, since by then the Wii U would have come out.

Anyway, I'm not disagreeing with the bolded at all. I'm just of the opinion the Wii U will see a huge increase in sales come 2014, because by then its game line-up (the main problem with the Wii U right now) will be large enough and good enough to sell the console. How Sony fares with the PS4 is irrelevant.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 16, 2013)

Karyu Endan said:


> Hold on a minute here. The first time I heard anything about the PSVita acting like a Wii U Gamepad was during this very E3 presentation. You're telling me this is old news? Eh, my point still applies if it was during the PS4 unveiling in February, since by then the Wii U would have come out.



Yeah it's old news.

Also i remember when Tretton was trash talking the Wii U



> “I didn’t see anything about Nintendo’s announcement that said ‘Oh, we’d better get working on rolling out a new PlayStation here pretty soon,’” he said
> 
> “Our attitude is kind of ‘welcome to the party.’ If you’re looking at being a multimedia entertainment device, if you’re looking at high def gaming, that was 2006 for us.”



The funny thing about this was tretton was actually right. From the console having a few weaker components to Nintendo themselves saying that they are facing problems with HD development. It really was a "welcome to the party".


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 16, 2013)

It really is poetic justice that Microsoft gets their bullshit loudly and widely spread instead of it just sliding under the public eye. You'd think that the casuals wouldn't notice and just suck up their daily dose of FIFA + Halo + Gears without a care, but with the well-known Forbes and Amazon shoving it in their faces (which is great), consumers are actually informed this time around. Everyone I've talked to vastly prefers the PS4 and is their console selection for the fall.

Good lord, a 19:1 ratio in favor of Sony. Things could not get any worse for Microsoft.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 16, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> It really is poetic justice that Microsoft gets their bullshit loudly and widely spread instead of it just sliding under the public eye. You'd think that the casuals wouldn't notice and just suck up their daily dose of FIFA + Halo + Gears without a care, but with the well-known Forbes and Amazon shoving it in their faces (which is great), consumers are actually informed this time around. Everyone I've talked to vastly prefers the PS4 and is their console selection for the fall.
> 
> Good lord, a 19:1 ratio in favor of Sony. Things could not get any worse for Microsoft.



Sure they could.
The hipsters could abandon them for wii U


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 16, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> If it were only that simple but Nintendo has managed to make themselves an afterthought to many gamers so it's not really a case where they are letting MS struggle against Sony.  There is no struggle.  Sony has made their claim and anybody who considers themselves gamers have signed on.



Afterthought hardly, more like a okay I'm more than likely going to pick them up now who else is coming with afterwards. This is the spot MS and Sony fought for last generation whe the wii's were being bought primarily by themselves, which blew their minds. Essentially making people having 2 systems where back then you'd normally have one. Simple no, the case yes. True, I wouldn't call what's happening between Sony and Microsoft a struggle, at least not from Sony's stand point.

It really comes to what makes each system special. And that comes down to what is exclusive to each. MS and Sony realise this. Hence the heavy spending on generating new first party ip as when it comes 3rd party MS and Sony are going to be practically identical.


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]qPdcpVWlfkY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wan (Jun 17, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> [YOUTUBE]qPdcpVWlfkY[/YOUTUBE]



Best laugh I've had in a while.


----------



## dream (Jun 17, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> [YOUTUBE]qPdcpVWlfkY[/YOUTUBE]



Superb video.


----------



## X-Drake (Jun 17, 2013)

Now I see where this wave of hatred here and on youtube is coming from. I want my check.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2013)

Anyone know where I can find the sources for this. It's supposedly years records for all three gaming divisions. If accurate then things are a little interesting on microsoft's side, but then it is missing 2012.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 17, 2013)

Why is this thread not closed yet????


----------



## Enclave (Jun 17, 2013)

Why should it be?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2013)

Termina can't understand the fact that people have different opinions than his own.



ShadowReij said:


> Anyone know where I can the sources for this. It's supposedly years records for all three gaming divisions. If accurate then things are a little interesting on microsoft's side, but then it is missing 2012.



Microsoft ate losses for years getting the Xbox brand established and was only seeing profits this gen. It is pretty interesting, especially Nintendo. You can see how they never sold their consoles for a loss and how that payed off for them. They could never do that because they aren't a conglomerate like MS and Sony who can afford losses for future gain. Would be interested in seeing the Wii U data though.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 17, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Why is this thread not closed yet????



Because we aren't done mocking Microsoft.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Termina can't understand the fact that people have different opinions than his own.
> 
> 
> 
> Microsoft ate losses for years getting the Xbox brand established and was only seeing profits this gen. It is pretty interesting, especially Nintendo. You can see how they never sold their consoles for a loss and how that payed off for them. They could never do that because they aren't a conglomerate like MS and Sony who can afford losses for future gain. Would be interested in seeing the Wii U data though.



Pretty much as they funded the NES by selling Game and Watch devices so even when starting out they had no real problem. 

It's a very interesting story being told from a numbers perspective. Nintendo was always in the black, and the PS3 was the only console Sony had to continually recoup loss through out the years as even when starting out it only took a year to recoup. This falls in line with how much it cost to build a PS3, same story for 360, and the loss they were selling them at. Sony's division has seemingly recovered since then, Microsoft on the other hand......well seeing how the Xbox division is being suggested for the chopping in microsoft's restructuring it may be hinting that the situation is still more or less the same for them. I'd like to revisit this dataset 3 years from now after all three consoles hit their strides.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 17, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Because we aren't done mocking Microsoft.



The DmC of consoles


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 17, 2013)

Nintendo


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2013)

Zephyr said:


> Nintendo



Not neccessarily accurate because WWHD isn't the Zelda WiiU but that was E3.


----------



## Wan (Jun 17, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Anyone know where I can find the sources for this. It's supposedly years records for all three gaming divisions. If accurate then things are a little interesting on microsoft's side, but then it is missing 2012.



IIRC 2012 was the first year that Nintendo posted a loss.  They have tons of money in the bank though, according to Michael Pachter, so they aren't in trouble any time soon.  Honestly they made so much money off of the Wii and DS that they can afford for the Wii U to be a dud.  They'll just dust themselves off with their savings accounts and move on to the next gen.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Pretty much as they funded the NES by selling Game and Watch devices so even when starting out they had no real problem.
> 
> It's a very interesting story being told from a numbers perspective. Nintendo was always in the black, and the PS3 was the only console Sony had to continually recoup loss through out the years as even when starting out it only took a year to recoup. This falls in line with how much it cost to build a PS3, same story for 360, and the loss they were selling them at. Sony's division has seemingly recovered since then, Microsoft on the other hand......well seeing how the Xbox division is being suggested for the chopping in microsoft's restructuring it may be hinting that the situation is still more or less the same for them. I'd like to revisit this dataset 3 years from now after all three consoles hit their strides.



Microsoft never cared about losing money on the original xbox, it was all about breaking into the console market. You can never expect immediate profits when you are trying to break into a market in a stranglehold. You can see from the data though that the 360 started raking in the profits greatly after it was established. A lot of those losses mind you were from the RROD, which schews things a bit in the early years. 

It's going to be really interesting seeing what goes on for the next few years.

Microsoft and Sony will be able to coast on the easy money of the 360 and ps3 for probably another 2 years, but the next gen is going to be expensive as fuck.

I'm interested in Nintendo. Smash Brothers will be a system seller, but I don't think it's going to be a world beater just yet. I'm not sure if what Nintendo showed will be able to buoy the system until then. But the 3DS is the new hotness, and that will help them greatly.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2013)

Oman said:


> IIRC 2012 was the first year that Nintendo posted a loss.  They have tons of money in the bank though, according to Michael Pachter, so they aren't in trouble any time soon.  Honestly they made so much money off of the Wii and DS that they can afford for the Wii U to be a dud.  They'll just dust themselves off with their savings accounts and move on to the next gen.



Nintendo has ridiculous amounts of money in the bank.

Absolutely absurd, they can afford to post losses for the next decade and then some and be perfectly fine.



10.5 billion at last check.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2013)

Oman said:


> IIRC 2012 was the first year that Nintendo posted a loss.  They have tons of money in the bank though, according to Michael Pachter, so they aren't in trouble any time soon.  Honestly they made so much money off of the Wii and DS that they can afford for the Wii U to be a dud.  They'll just dust themselves off with their savings accounts and move on to the next gen.



Yup during their transitioning from Wii to WiiU. But it is interesting that even with with the failure with the virtual boy they were still in the black. 32 billion is alot to burn, but it isn't in their best interest to burn through it anyway. Makes me wonder where all this doom business for nintendo is coming from.

More interesting and on topic will be microsoft's story be with the One. Even with the success the 360 finally brought they're still in the red.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 17, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Yup during their transitioning from Wii to WiiU. But it is interesting that even with with the failure with the virtual boy they were still in the black. 32 billion is alot to burn, but it isn't in their best interest to burn through it anyway. Makes me wonder where all this doom business for nintendo is coming from.
> 
> More interesting and on topic will be microsoft's story be with the One. Even with the success the 360 finally brought they're still in the red.



From people that actually want them to be doomed.
No games = no support= no games paradox


----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2013)

It's actually pretty interesting because if you look at it, this gen was probably the most competitive of any gen as each company won a portion of it.

Nintendo easily won the beginning of the gen, and then began to falter as the number of titles that weren't vaporware slowed and most of the casuals gave up on it, leading to a low attach rate.

Microsoft won the middle of the gen, and then Sony came on strong at the end.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Microsoft never cared about losing money on the original xbox, it was all about breaking into the console market. You can never expect immediate profits when you are trying to break into a market in a stranglehold. You can see from the data though that the 360 started raking in the profits greatly after it was established. A lot of those losses mind you were from the RROD, which schews things a bit in the early years.
> 
> It's going to be really interesting seeing what goes on for the next few years.
> 
> ...


They seem to have all their system sellers spaced well from fall to spring.


Platinum said:


> Nintendo has ridiculous amounts of money in the bank.
> 
> Absolutely absurd, they can afford to post losses for the next decade and then some and be perfectly fine.
> 
> ...



Yeah, the doom bit is basically over exagerated narrative then. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> From people that actually want them to be doomed.
> No games = no support= no games paradox



Pretty much. However that's where this new narrative comes:

"Wouldn't it be awesome if you can play nintendo games without the nintendo console, like on the phone, tablet, One, or PS4? "

But this basically shows one thing from the critics and it's what Nintendo and Reggie has basically iterrated at E3. Nintendo's first party ip are in a class of their own, they are their own system sellers. I recall how when Fable was annouced for the Xbox I think IGN called it the Zelda killer. How's that worked out? 

And this is about the closest I'll ever be interested in economics.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2013)

I would say Nintendo has a good spacing of software sellers, not really sure about hardware sellers.

Do people really buy consoles for games like DKC Tropical Freeze? That just seems like something made for the people already who own one. Don't get me wrong, I love Donkey Kong and Metroid games.

Nintendo moves systems with Smash Bros, Mario related properties, and Zelda.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 17, 2013)

Platinum said:


> I would say Nintendo has a good spacing of software sellers, not really sure about hardware sellers.
> 
> Do people really buy consoles for games like DKC Tropical Freeze? That just seems like something made for the people already who own one. Don't get me wrong, I love Donkey Kong and Metroid games.
> 
> Nintendo moves systems with Smash Bros, Mario related properties, and Zelda.



And F-zero if they advertise it


----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> And F-zero if they advertise it



I would buy a Wii U for F Zero and a console Luigi's Mansion .

I bought my 3DS for Luigi's Mansion primarily. That and Fire Emblem.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2013)

Platinum said:


> I would say Nintendo has a good spacing of software sellers, not really sure about hardware sellers.
> 
> Do people really buy consoles for games like DKC Tropical Freeze? That just seems like something made for the people already who own one. Don't get me wrong, I love Donkey Kong and Metroid games.
> 
> Nintendo moves systems with Smash Bros, Mario related properties, and Zelda.



Don't see why it couldn't. 

Franchises like Metroid, Pikmin, and F-Zero are more specialized. Granted just as loved.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 17, 2013)

Platinum said:


> I would buy a Wii U for F Zero and a console Luigi's Mansion .
> 
> I bought my 3DS for Luigi's Mansion primarily. That and Fire Emblem.



It's on 3ds because of the 3d they originally wanted to do with the first mansion game, but costed more than the system and game combined


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 17, 2013)

What if panasonic trolls us by announcing a next gen 3DO??


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]2T37xSr-wZs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Don't see why it couldn't.
> 
> Franchises like Metroid, Pikmin, and F-Zero are more specialized. Granted just as loved.



I forgot about Pikmin, but really that game should have been out six months ago.

I don't deny that people love those franchises, but is potential customer x going to race to the market to buy Metroid Other M or Kirby's Epic Yarn? They are there to keep the consumer happy, not bring new ones in for the most part. I would argue any customers they bring in would be because of a cumulative effect. "Well DKC looks good, and so does game x, guess i'll get a Wii U now."

Kind of is that way for me, but then again i'm talking out of my ass and just taking an informed guess on consumer habits. I'm no economics major.

I'm crazy loyal to Ninendo on the handheld front, never even considered a psp or vita (luckily my cousin got one from her friend and gave it to me so I could play BBS). But i've never been gripped by their console offerings ever since the gamecube.

I know they are good and all, but nothing has inspired me to go get a Wii or a Wii u. I'm thinking about getting a Wii just to play Mario Galaxy one day but that's hardly a financial commitment Nintendo would care about.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's on 3ds because of the 3d they originally wanted to do with the first mansion game, but costed more than the system and game combined



Yeah I know that, but I enjoyed the shit out of the original one for the gamecube.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 17, 2013)

If any of the 3 of them were to throw in the towel it's Microsoft with the Xbox.  It's been a huge loss for the company (something we've known for many years) overall.  It's not inconceivable that they could try to offset losses on Windows 8 by selling the Xbox brand for a quick cash injection to please stock holders.

I don't consider that likely but it's probably the most likely scenario if one of the 3 were to quit consoles.  Nintendo and Sony have no reason to sell off.  Nintendo because well, they have lots of money.  Sony because Playstation is one of their reliable money makers, only posting losses with the PS3 initially because Sony tried to use it to bully Blu-ray into everybodies home.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2013)

It could happen, yeah. But I doubt it. I think Microsoft has a pretty clear strategy with the xbox and I don't think they are going away from that.

Sony's gaming department does haul in good money, but the rest of sony..... .

Their tv division has been murdering the company for a decade running. If sony were to quit it would be because of the rest of the company.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 17, 2013)

Platinum said:


> It could happen, yeah. But I doubt it. I think Microsoft has a pretty clear strategy with the xbox and I don't think they are going away from that.
> 
> Sony's gaming department does haul in good money, but the rest of sony..... .
> 
> Their tv division has been murdering the company for a decade running. If sony were to quit it would be because of the rest of the company.



Sony would be far more likely to kill off the TV department than Playstation.  Once you eliminate television and portable music players from Sony Electronics they suddenly become quite profitable again and it's not like Sony Entertainment is in any trouble at all.

Really, people over blow the situation Sony is in.  It's bad but it's not THAT bad.  They could axe a few trouble divisions and return to profitability fairly easily (though not painlessly which is why they are trying to turn around the trouble divisions of the company rather than axe them straight out.).  But yeah, there is a reason Kaz Hirai was made CEO.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> What if panasonic trolls us by announcing a next gen 3DO??


Panasonic is still hanging on? 


Platinum said:


> I forgot about Pikmin, but really that game should have been out six months ago.
> 
> I don't deny that people love those franchises, but is potential customer x going to race to the market to buy Metroid Other M or Kirby's Epic Yarn? They are there to keep the consumer happy, not bring new ones in for the most part. I would argue any customers they bring in would be because of a cumulative effect. "Well DKC looks good, and so does game x, guess i'll get a Wii U now."
> 
> ...


Well the main hangups that kept people from going after the WiiU were the absence of games as well as their key players. With them finally appearing along with games such as Sonic: Lost World, Bayo2, and Wonderful 101. Things should pick up no matter how people try to spin it and a price cut wouldn't hurt either.



Enclave said:


> If any of the 3 of them were to throw in the towel it's Microsoft with the Xbox.  It's been a huge loss for the company (something we've known for many years) overall.  It's not inconceivable that they could try to offset losses on Windows 8 by selling the Xbox brand for a quick cash injection to please stock holders.
> 
> I don't consider that likely but it's probably the most likely scenario if one of the 3 were to quit consoles.  Nintendo and Sony have no reason to sell off.  Nintendo because well, they have lots of money.  Sony because Playstation is one of their reliable money makers, only posting losses with the PS3 initially because Sony tried to use it to bully Blu-ray into everybodies home.



My thoughts pretty much. Microsoft's Xbox division is the one people should be eyeing a possible drop out from. Sony seems to finally found their barings after the hell they've been through. We'll see. It'll all come to down microsoft's first party ip this time around as third party wise it'll be identical to PS4. As of right now though........eh. 

Well I suppose then that means there's hope for Rare to be rescued, however unlikely.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 17, 2013)

Burning money to move forward is never a good tactic


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2013)

I hope burning 1 billion on this thing is worth it. Just hearing them spending that kind of money has me cringing. And right now things don't look good, But fuck it the thing hasn't even gone to market yet so it seems a little early to say it's DOA. If we're being honest.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 17, 2013)

Yea, you are right.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 it's dead after arrival


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2013)

Pretty much.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 17, 2013)

I'd like to chime in on the point of Nintendo Console IPs other than Mario/Smash/Zelda.

truthfully a number of them haven't been as well established as Mario and Zelda as truly console games. Hell metroid could really only be called that when The prime series dropped, and that's all but ended and Other M came with huge backlash.

DK comparitively is somewhat similar in it's timeline along side Mario and Zelda, but it's notably a less pushed series and more spaced out at that.

Series like Pikmin and Animal Crossing while loved are still basically *new hotness* at least compared to the others.

So it's a situation where I could see metroid being a console pusher solely if they go back to Prime style and keep rolling with it or make it a portable monster like Pokemon is. (truthfully people are just either waiting on the next Super Metroid or Prime)

DK needs to be pushed more or specialized better it's rather back and forth too much for what I think anyone would like.

The newer IPs?


well those wait to be seen.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 17, 2013)

Monopoly is never good right guys? So lets all buy an x1 to support M$ and keep the american economy afloat.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 17, 2013)

Or let's just go play monopoly the game


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 17, 2013)

No. M$ is a good company, i mean its american made. Im sure all of you loves M$.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 17, 2013)

Are you trying to be funny?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 17, 2013)

Lol Yagura got his jimmies rustled.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 17, 2013)

$60? Who cares M$. I will buy all your shit go take my ATM and credit card!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2013)

The video don't lie. 

[YOUTUBE]nKI5QzPYP9k[/YOUTUBE]





This should not come as a surprise to anyone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Takamura Bear (Jun 17, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> The video don't lie.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]nKI5QzPYP9k[/YOUTUBE]




Look at him wanting to get his hands on those games and not being allowed to. I bet he buys a Wii U after this. 

Sony and Nintendo would never resort to tactics like this.


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 17, 2013)

^Sony doesnt need to do it and Nintendo don't give a shit about the other two they sell Zelda, Mario, Samus, Pokemon and keep making there money.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Jun 17, 2013)

...aaaand any hopes of X Box One's business model working like Steam have been shot down, with prices that have remained this high.


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 17, 2013)

Steam price for a Xbox One no way they are doing this to make money not to lose.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 17, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> Look at him wanting to get his hands on those games and not being allowed to. I bet he buys a Wii U after this.
> 
> Sony and Nintendo would never resort to tactics like this.



Bought a WiiU and is saving up for a PS4. 


Yoburi said:


> ^Sony doesnt need to do it and Nintendo don't give a shit about the other two they sell Zelda, Mario, Samus, Pokemon and keep making there money.


Pretty much. 


Karyu Endan said:


> ...aaaand any hopes of X Box One's business model working like Steam have been shot down, with prices that have remained this high.



It was never going to be Steam, their claims on emulating it would actually require them to not be a douche to their quickly dwindling customer base.


----------



## creative (Jun 17, 2013)

jesus christ


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 18, 2013)

There's still competition, there always was.

It won't be the first time a competitor fades away either.

Byebye Xbox, won't miss ya.

I wonder who'll take over this time.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 18, 2013)

-Dargor- said:


> There's still competition, there always was.
> 
> It won't be the first time a competitor fades away either.
> 
> ...



I could see MS sell the Xbox brand to Samsung.  Apple would be another possibility as they once tried to break into consoles previously but failed and would have a better chance at pulling it off using an established brand.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]DRXEAGWynGA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kishido (Jun 18, 2013)

This GIF is godlike and summarizing my feelings pretty well


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 18, 2013)

English:
Peter Moore during one of the interviews at E3 said, that their games worked on XBone dev kits that are about as strong as final Xbox One. Julian Rignail from US Gamers accidently busted that lie. When one of the games at E3 crashed, their eyes saw... Windows 7 desktop. We remind you that one of the OS' on Xbox One was modified Windows 8. Does even Microsoft not trust their newest OS?
<image>
But that's not all. When MS employee came to fix the station, what was seen? Not a dev kit, but an absolutely normal high-end HP desktop PC. Equipped with Nvidia GeForce GTX 700 series, which is not only much stronger than what Xbox One will have, but even made by it's competition. Of course, such rumors could easly be denied... if not everything was documented on film. 

//HbS


----------



## Gino (Jun 18, 2013)

No Gamer in this fam is buying the Xbone one.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 18, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> English:
> Peter Moore during one of the interviews at E3 said, that their games worked on XBone dev kits that are about as strong as final Xbox One. Julian Rignail from US Gamers accidently busted that lie. When one of the games at E3 crashed, their eyes saw... Windows 7 desktop. We remind you that one of the OS' on Xbox One was modified Windows 8. Does even Microsoft not trust their newest OS?
> <image>
> But that's not all. When MS employee came to fix the station, what was seen? Not a dev kit, but an absolutely normal high-end HP desktop PC. Equipped with Nvidia GeForce GTX 700 series, which is not only much stronger than what Xbox One will have, but even made by it's competition. Of course, such rumors could easly be denied... if not everything was documented on film.
> ...





I cant even  hard enough.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 18, 2013)

lol not only is the xbox one failing hard but microsoft pretty much shows they don't even bother with windows 8. :rofl

Ah, it's a good day.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 18, 2013)

I still want to know what was going through their heads.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 18, 2013)

Eminem said:


> I still want to know what was going through their heads.



Same thing that went through Sonys head when they released the PS3.  That they were so popular that they could do anything and people would still eat it up.

Sony thankfully didn't go as completely off the deep end as Microsoft did just now.  Sony also appears to have learned their lesson after losing something like 70% of their market share.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 18, 2013)

Eminem said:


> I still want to know what was going through their heads.



_omgwearesoawesometheseguysarestupidtheydontknowtheFUTURElalalalalalaicanthearyou_

*Infinite loop*


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 18, 2013)

Eminem said:


> I still want to know what was going through their heads.





Enclave said:


> Same thing that went through Sonys head when they released the PS3.  That they were so popular that they could do anything and people would still eat it up.
> 
> Sony thankfully didn't go as completely off the deep end as Microsoft did just now.  Sony also appears to have learned their lesson after losing something like 70% of their market share.



This. Sony thankfully came down to earth after a while. Microsoft seems intent on proving the legend of Icarus with their wax wings know as the Xbox One.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 18, 2013)

Naw, that photo is obvee shooped.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Taleran (Jun 18, 2013)

Most of the hate and Vitriol for this thing has been kept in the online bubble, well that bubble has just popped.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeesh, I hadn't even considered how a serviceman/womans CO would react to the kinect 2.0


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 18, 2013)

^Simple Skynet is up prepared for nuclear impact.


----------



## eluna (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah, our men and women in uniform are not very happy with micrrosoft right now.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jun 18, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Yeah, our men and women in uniform are not very happy with micrrosoft right now.



History shall repeat itself soon. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYpiQvkfBnU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jun 18, 2013)

I wouldn't mind seeing another video like that.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 19, 2013)

> It also looks at the PS4 as “Xbox 360 version 2″ due to the lack of social and multi-tasking features. *The company doesn’t even see Sony as a threat*. Even better, it believes that the PS4′s graphics RAM will run hotter, besides not being as optimized as the Xbox One. Thus leading to both being evenly matched or, believe it or not, the Xbox One performing ahead.
> e seen.



He seriously needs to shut up LOL


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

Kishido said:


> He seriously needs to shut up LOL



So much denial.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 19, 2013)

This pic is perfect:


----------



## Deimos (Jun 19, 2013)

Kishido said:


> He seriously needs to shut up LOL



Of course Sony is not a threat. At such abysmal depths, no one is. They will reign supreme down there.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2013)

Kishido said:


> He seriously needs to shut up LOL



They're digging in their heels and attempting to prove that their strategy is the right one. Their condescending attitude is what really irks me.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 19, 2013)

Half the things he is saying is smoke and mirrors.  First off PSN+ and Xbox Live are now essentially the same thing.  You have to bring your xbox online to Xbox live once every 24 hours to even play a game.  So even though its yours forever you still need an xbox live account and internet connection to even play.

PS+ lets you play offline REGARDLESS.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 19, 2013)

*Unconfirmed Rumor: Microsoft to backtrack on Xbox One games DRM and "always online"*



> Microsoft is set to announce it will remove DRM restrictions on Xbox One games and the need for you to have the new Xbox "always online".
> 
> Sources tell us that Microsoft is set to announce the changes later today, with games developers being informed first.
> 
> It seems Microsoft has listened and is set to change its mind on both DRM on Xbox One games and the always online requirement.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 19, 2013)

I'll believe it when i see it.

Otherwise the damage is already done.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 19, 2013)

> Dude you might wanna delete that, he deleted his tweets and doesn't want to be involved, sounds like we'll find out soon anyway


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 19, 2013)

Microsoft is just in denial at this point.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 19, 2013)

This is huge its picking up steam.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 19, 2013)

So i guess this means PS4 won't become the next PS2 after all.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 19, 2013)

Should call it the xbox 180


----------



## God Movement (Jun 19, 2013)

I wanted to see these bitches burn, looks like they wised up.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 19, 2013)

If this is true... my PS4 plans are no more.. X1 went price goes down...


----------



## God Movement (Jun 19, 2013)

Price decrease? Where?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 19, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Price decrease? Where?



no, I mean down the line.... lol


----------



## God Movement (Jun 19, 2013)

Ah I see. Bare in mind you'd still be paying for a weaker console and more expensive online.

But your purchase would be more justified than with the DRM policies in full effect. What I'm more concerned about for MS is that they've ALREADY confused the consumer with all this policy bullshit, it's going to take a while for word to truly get around that they've abandoned their policies.

EDIT:

Plus you'd be stupid enough to essentially trust a girl that's cheated on you once already for the lack of a better analogy.


----------



## blackbird (Jun 19, 2013)

As pathetic as their initial business model was, going back on everything they said and did like this is even worse.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 19, 2013)

If that's the case Xbox one and PS4 will murder the Wii U.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 19, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Ah I see. Bare in mind you'd still be paying for *a weaker console and more expensive online.*
> 
> But your purchase would be more justified than with the DRM policies in full effect. What I'm more concerned about for MS is that they've ALREADY confused the consumer with all this policy bullshit, it's going to take a while for word to truly get around that they've abandoned their policies.



I didn't mind before.. Do not care about power at all.. It is all about the games for me.. Live is awesome even at that price. $499 is too much tho... maybe a year or two for me to get it... TitanFall, Forza 5 & KI are games, I want to play...  DRM thing is crap, I hope this rumor is true..


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 19, 2013)

blackbird said:


> As pathetic as their initial business model was, going back on everything they said and did like this is even worse.



No it's not.  It simply means that they are looking into customer feedback and realize that it's not fucking worth it.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 19, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> If that's the case Xbox one and PS4 will murder the Wii U.



Clearly. It's pretty sad. This whole situation is pretty fucking sad, lolMS.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 19, 2013)

If they do this then good.  It means I may get a Xbone some time in the future.  They already lost me though for launch.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 19, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Ah I see. Bare in mind you'd still be paying for a weaker console and more expensive online.
> 
> But your purchase would be more justified than with the DRM policies in full effect. What I'm more concerned about for MS is that they've ALREADY confused the consumer with all this policy bullshit, it's going to take a while for word to truly get around that they've abandoned their policies.
> 
> ...



That would make sense but some people don't really care about that. And fact is most multi-platform  games won't really differ from each other anyway.  And Microsoft and release a kinect-less bundle as well.  So the ball is in their court.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## God Movement (Jun 19, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> That would make sense but some people don't really care about that. And fact is most multi-platform  games won't really differ from each other anyway.  And Microsoft and *release a kinect-less bundle* as well.  So the ball is in their court.



Um, the kinect is more or less necessary from what I understand.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 19, 2013)

It probably is true.  What will really shut the internet down is if they announce the Kinect isn't mandatory and they'll have two Skus

One for 299 and theo ther for 399


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 19, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> If that's the case Xbox one and PS4 will murder the Wii U.





God Movement said:


> Clearly. It's pretty sad. This whole situation is pretty fucking sad, lolMS.



XB1 won't even touch the PS4 at launch even with this, and it's still DoA upon Japan especially with the $500 difference.

The holidays will tell us who will murder who.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 19, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Clearly. It's pretty sad. This whole situation is pretty fucking sad, lolMS.



I used to be sad then i realized that it wasn't because Nintendo couldn't make a powerful console but it was their own ignorance of the world them that led to the creation of  the wii U.
If the Wii U needs to fail for Nintendo to break out of that weird concept they have attracted with their consoles in particular then it won't be missed.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 19, 2013)

X1 price is a big deal... $499 is too much...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 19, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I didn't mind before.. Do not care about power at all.. It is all about the games for me.. Live is awesome even at that price. $499 is too much tho... maybe a year or two for me to get it... TitanFall, Forza 5 & KI are games, I want to play...  DRM thing is crap, I hope this rumor is true..


PSN Plus has more value. And most games, sooner or later, will get a PS4 release, since I am pretty sure XBOne will sell worse than PS4.

Btw, them making so many changes at once so close to release means those are not hardware changes. All software. Unless they're risking a wave of faulty hardware for the first iteration, which, well, happened to them once. 

But if it's all software... do you know what that means? They can put any of these back in once enough units are sold with a random hidden firmware update. It'll be easy and extremely tempting.

And the price will never drop below PS4 unless they remove Kinect (~100$). Which they can't, since it's integrated into everyyythiiiing.

//HbS


----------



## God Movement (Jun 19, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> I used to be sad then i realized that it wasn't because Nintendo couldn't make a powerful console but it was their own ignorance of the world them that led to the creation of  the wii U.
> If the Wii U needs to fail for Nintendo to break out of that weird concept they have attracted with their consoles in particular then it won't be missed.



Lol. I'm personally not sad, I'm saying this whole scenario, the back-peddling, the display of no confidence in a business model they were defending just days before, the total disregard for their loyal consumers is sad. The competition is going to be good, because competition produces a better product, and that will be apparent on both sides.

IF true, I'll probably get an XBone a year from launch or something, only for my house though, I'll stick to a PS4 for Uni.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 19, 2013)

> Hi. I know this i a first post, and you'll all likely brush this off - but it's pretty damned late here where I am, and I just got a frantic phonecall from my Microsoft Pr guy saying he's just been in a meeting and confirmed all of this.
> 
> Expect a blogpost/video from Don Mattrick himself in about 50 minutes confirming it all.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 19, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> PSN Plus has more value. And most games, sooner or later, will get a PS4 release, since I am pretty sure XBOne will sell worse than PS4.
> 
> Btw, them making so many changes at once so close to release means those are not hardware changes. All software. Unless they're risking a wave of faulty hardware for the first iteration, which, well, happened to them once.
> 
> ...



Ties into my whole thing about trusting a girl who's cheated on you once before, I'd wait for a bit before jumping head-first into shark infested waters.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 19, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Um, the kinect is more or less necessary from what I understand.


I would assume for some games.



Asa-Kun said:


> XB1 won't even touch the PS4 at launch even with this, and it's still DoA upon Japan especially with the $500 difference.
> 
> The holidays will tell us who will murder who.



Xbox 360 in Japan was still shitted on and the console itself still managed to sell great in other parts of the world.  The power of the PS4 isn't really that much of an advantage over the 360 because fact is the development costs in general is are  too much and as shown they are capable of porting between the two consoles. So it's really the pricing now that they need to sort out.  The online isn't going to change people's minds if they were paying for it during the 360 era.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> PSN Plus has more value. And most games, sooner or later, will get a PS4 release, since I am pretty sure XBOne will sell worse than PS4.
> 
> *Btw, them making so many changes at once so close to release means those are not hardware changes. All software. Unless they're risking a wave of faulty hardware for the first iteration, which, well, happened to them once.
> 
> ...



I don't like buying consoles at launch... I did it ones in my life. "WiiU"


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 19, 2013)

is real


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 19, 2013)

M$ trying to seize momentum when PS3 new firmware is bricking units


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 19, 2013)

its been posted!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 19, 2013)

Now that this is real.... Let the wait game begin!!


----------



## God Movement (Jun 19, 2013)

Goddamn such a brilliant business move this is. Right two things that caught my eye.



> Q:    Does Xbox One require an “always on” Internet connection?
> A:    No, it does not have to be always connected, *but Xbox One does require a connection to the Internet*. We’re designing Xbox One to be your all-in-one entertainment system that is connected to the cloud and always ready. We are also designing it so you can play games and watch Blu-ray movies and live TV if you lose your connection.



From what I can discern this isn't a far-cry from a connection once every 24 hours. It doesn't have to be ALWAYS connected, but a connection from time to time is imminent.



> Why require Kinect with every Xbox One?
> A:    The all new Kinect is now an essential and integrated part of the platform.  By having it as a consistent part of every Xbox One, game and entertainment creators can build experiences that assume the availability of voice, gesture and natural sensing, leading to unrivaled ease of use, premium experiences and interactivity for you.



No $100/?100 price drop fellas.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 19, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Xbox 360 in Japan was still shitted on and the console itself still managed to sell great in other parts of the world.



It also wasn't expensive as fuck ala-tard PS3 pack launch back then for western territories and had less complex development going on in it's hardware. Not that it affected third party support too much.



> The power of the PS4 isn't really that much of an advantage over the 360 because fact is the development costs in general is are  too much and as shown they are capable of porting between the two consoles.



If the Esram issues going on with XB1 are anything to go by, then i'll hold my tongue with how far the disadvantages of the console will fare.



> So it's really the pricing now that they need to sort out.  The online isn't going to change people's minds if they were paying for it during the 360 era.



True.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 19, 2013)

It seem the page is not up yet...


----------



## Rawri (Jun 19, 2013)

Does Xbox One require an “always on” Internet connection?
A:    No, it does not have to be always connected, but Xbox One does require a connection to the Internet. 

What's the difference?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 19, 2013)

The linked page isn't up yet.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 19, 2013)

All they've said so far is "changes have been made" they've not yet mentioned what the changes are.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 19, 2013)

Just heard the news:rofl

I think that they've still done a lot of damage and there will be quite a lot of people that will still keep the original rules in mind for fear of change in the future. Damage is done but they might have just got some people back. Still no where near as much as they've lost.

This is definitely good news for the console environment. We couldn't let Sony have complete dominance.

Don Matrick gets fired. Just watch.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 19, 2013)

Do Matrick has to get fired...


----------



## dream (Jun 19, 2013)

Heh, so Microsoft is changing its policy.  It might just be too late to change much.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 19, 2013)

What I wanna know is who's the person who suggested that this DRM thing would be a good idea in the first place?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 19, 2013)

WTF?? Change ALL of your policies NOW??? How in the world is that going to make things easier for your developers?? So now they cannot count on always having the infinite power of the cloud to work with?? And how are publishers reacting to this when all of their pants were already soaked with pre-cum at the thought of no used games eating into their bottom lines?? And how all of a sudden is Micorsoft (of all companies) going to suddenly NOT region-lock their games?? And how will their obtuse sharing work now?? Is that whole elaborate scheme now out the window along with EVERYTHING they have told us so far?? I honestly cannot believe that they would be THIS STUPID after being SO RIDICULOUSLY STUPID for the last few weeks!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 19, 2013)

God Movement said:


> What I wanna know is who's the person who suggested that this DRM thing would be a good idea in the first place?



a question for EA, Activision & Ubisoft... Now I wonder how do they feel about this?


----------



## soulnova (Jun 19, 2013)

alright Microsoft. I'll wait for Halo 5 to see if your console is worth it then. I'm getting the PS4 first anyway so...


----------



## Enclave (Jun 19, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> WTF?? Change ALL of your policies NOW??? How in the world is that going to make things easier for your developers?? So now they cannot count on always having the infinite power of the cloud to work with?? And how are publishers reacting to this when all of their pants were already soaked with pre-cum at the thought of no used games eating into their bottom lines?? And how all of a sudden is Micorsoft (of all companies) going to suddenly NOT region-lock their games?? And how will their obtuse sharing work now?? Is that whole elaborate scheme now out the window along with EVERYTHING they have told us so far?? I honestly cannot believe that they would be THIS STUPID after being SO RIDICULOUSLY STUPID for the last few weeks!!



You DO know that the "infinite power of the cloud" was bullshit right?  There's too much latency to deal with for cloud computing to be all that useful.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm not getting the Xbox One. 

But I'm so glad they are doing this and changing. It was anticonsumer and it was too much. Now all Xbox fans can game right. Sure there are some probably stoll but with that out of the way it's a lot easier. 

Now please fire Don.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 19, 2013)

So they changed everything pretty much?

Very interesting. I'll need to sit back and think on this one.


----------



## axellover2 (Jun 19, 2013)

Quickest change ever. At least we can rest easy  for now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 19, 2013)

and GAF is down.... lol


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 19, 2013)

soulnova said:


> alright Microsoft. I'll wait for Halo 5 to see if your console is worth it then. I'm getting the PS4 first anyway so...



No Halo has ever been worth buying at all.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 19, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> and GAF is down.... lol



Happens a lot lately.

And wow, huge backtrack indeed. Let's wait for the reactions.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 19, 2013)

Gamers won, if people still give Microsoft shit after, listening to  our feedback, it's officially Sony Fanboys just being dicks. This should be a win for everyone


----------



## Esura (Jun 19, 2013)

Ha, they got scared. Not seeing Sony as a threat my ass. 

Well, since they came to their senses on DRM I can now get hyped for Killer Instinct.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jun 19, 2013)

LOL if true saved them selfs from committing console suicide.

and this joys me becuase now I dont have to switch systems after putting almost 7 years into my 360


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 19, 2013)

Ian Miles Cheong‏@stillgray
Journalists who defended the Xbox One's restrictive policies are now eating their words and hastily writing mea culpas.


----------



## Gino (Jun 19, 2013)

So What did I miss?


----------



## Stars (Jun 19, 2013)

Fuck yeah. Day one buy.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 19, 2013)

Gino said:


> So What did I miss?



The biggest u-turn in gaming history.



Stars said:


> Fuck yeah. Day *ONE* buy.



I c what you did there.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 19, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> Gamers won, *if people still give Microsoft shit after, listening to  our feedback, it's officially Sony Fanboys just being dicks. This should be a win for everyone*


 gamers won...



Esura said:


> Ha, they got scared. Not seeing Sony as a threat my ass.
> 
> Well, since they came to their senses on DRM I can now get hyped for Killer Instinct.


 Esura? O_o   welcome back


----------



## axellover2 (Jun 19, 2013)

Must of seen those pre order numbers. This is a big win for everyone. Now I can buy an xbox one somewhere down the line.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 19, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> gamers won...



Money won.


----------



## Esura (Jun 19, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> gamers won...
> 
> Esura? O_o   welcome back



Sup Malvingt2.

I would say long time no see but I see you a lot on GAF though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 19, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Money won.


 that too



Esura said:


> Sup Malvingt2.
> 
> I would say long time no see but I see you a lot on GAF though.


 Yeah, I like to go there a lot now.. I am going to slow down tho.. lol  glad to see you..


----------



## Yagura (Jun 19, 2013)

Still needs a price drop.


----------



## Deimos (Jun 19, 2013)

Well that was quick. gg lol


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 19, 2013)

Whoa, Microsoft did a 180 there.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

Ah but what happened to not seeing PS4 as competition or how if you want to play online stick with your 360? 

lol man they shift reverse gear really quick.


----------



## axellover2 (Jun 19, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Whoa, Microsoft did a 180 there.



Xbox 180 hmmm I see


----------



## Enclave (Jun 19, 2013)

So, the Xbox 180 has been officially announced, I still say fuck them.  All this does is confirm that I may consider buying one 5 or 6 years from now.  I gave them until E3 to change their tune, all they did was ensure I get a PS4 and Wii U before the Xbox 180.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 19, 2013)

PR Team has to be fired.
Don has to be fired..

A lot of people have to be fired... I am not a fan of people losing their jobs but wow they made a mess


----------



## Gino (Jun 19, 2013)

Can't get on Gaf Can't find the news what the fuck happened?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 19, 2013)

Gino said:


> Can't get on Gaf Can't find the news what the fuck happened?


----------



## Stars (Jun 19, 2013)

Yagura said:


> Still needs a price drop.



I’m not really concerned about the price. I think it’ll be worth it in the long run. Kinect acts as a noise cancelling microphone and it allows you to Skype in 1080p on your TV. It offers voice command recognition and motion controls. It’ll have a full internet web browser, an improved Dashboard, an improved controller, original TV shows like the Halo series and content sharing capabilities via Twitch.

…and there’s all those great looking games. I can already hear Chief whispering sweet nothings in my ear.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

Hope they fired that guy. He was literally prepared to drive them off the cliff at a 100 mph only for everyone else to go. WTF ARE YOU DOING STOOOOOOOOOOOOOP! 

Anywhere someone give me the link please.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 19, 2013)

Stars said:


> I’m not really concerned about the price. I think it’ll be worth it in the long run. Kinect acts as a noise cancelling microphone and it allows you to Skype in 1080p on your TV. It offers voice command recognition and motion controls. It’ll have a full internet web browser, an improved Dashboard, an improved controller, original TV shows like the Halo series and content sharing capabilities via Twitch.
> 
> …and there’s all those great looking games. I can already hear Chief whispering sweet nothings in my ear.


I mean for it actually give the PS4 some competition.


----------



## Deimos (Jun 19, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Hope they fired that guy. He was literally prepared to drive them off the cliff at a 100 mph only for everyone else to go. WTF ARE YOU DOING STOOOOOOOOOOOOOP!
> 
> Anywhere someone give me the link please.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

Careful guys there's still the Kinect issue.


----------



## Gino (Jun 19, 2013)

Still not buying the shit nothings stopping them from adding the shit back in later.
AHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 19, 2013)

ill probably get one.after a prics drop.now

the kinect watching you.always.thing isnt 500 dollars worth


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 19, 2013)

Gamers won big after this. This means corporations won't dare to give us the middle finger anymore. Also more competition between Sony and Microsoft.

The only bad news here is,what's gonna happen to the wii u?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> ill probably get one.after a prics drop.now
> 
> the kinect watching you.always.thing isnt 500 dollars worth



Pretty much, notice how they didn't address this.  Careful.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 19, 2013)

Even though it was bullshit to have it as a requirement to keep it as an option would have been better. This is because some of the stuff like the library aspects and playing without the disk needed are really good ideas and would have been good as optional.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 19, 2013)

>"we are confident in our business model"
>"this is the future"
>"our strategy has advantages and flexibility to the consumer"

they said..

they changed their tune quick, good for them, this will alleviate some of the damage and pressure


----------



## Gunners (Jun 19, 2013)

Rawri said:


> Does Xbox One require an “always on” Internet connection?
> A:    No, it does not have to be always connected, but Xbox One does require a connection to the Internet.
> 
> What's the difference?



There isn't, but if they keep rephrasing the existing scheme people will think ''Yeah there is improvement''.
Never mind.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2BGsqtY1o0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYbetvkPA6I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yagura (Jun 19, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> The only bad news here is,what's gonna happen to the wii u?



Not much. The people who were Pro-Xbox before the One's reveal were probably just going to switch over to the PS4 had Microsoft not reversed these policies.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 19, 2013)

Praise you heavenly Gods of Thunder & awesauce!!!!!!!!!!!

- Halo 5? FUCK YEAH!
- TitanFall? Cheesburger glory yes!
- Any other awesome exclusive that they would have dropped along the line? Massive!!!!!

Look. Im just glad I wont miss out on the exclusives they would have dropped. Im just fucking GLAD. Now I can get both consololololols


----------



## Enclave (Jun 19, 2013)

Yagura said:


> Not much. The people who were Pro-Xbox before the One's reveal were probably just going to switch over to the PS4 had Microsoft not reversed these policies.



I'm betting a lot of them are sticking with the PS4 as well.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 19, 2013)

Yagura said:


> Not much. The people who were Pro-Xbox before the One's reveal were probably just going to switch over to the PS4 had Microsoft not reversed these policies.



Nope. I'm going to bet that there's a lot of Xbox fans (like myself) who will be staying away from the Xbone. It is very very hard to gain a tarnished reputation back up again.

I'll probably get one later on when the price gets reduced ~?250 and something is done about the all seeing Kinect.


----------



## Jing (Jun 19, 2013)

Is the Kinect still mandatory...?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 19, 2013)

^Yup.



Enclave said:


> I'm betting a lot of them are sticking with the PS4 as well.



And will continue to do so unless MS gets of rid of the shitty Kinect add-on.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 19, 2013)

So....what if they pull a fast one and bring back DRM with firm ware? Microsoft now is the king of U turns.


----------



## Gino (Jun 19, 2013)

>Still 500$
>Still Mandatory connect 
fix it Microsoft.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 19, 2013)

You know the saying...'The Devil is in the details'

Is there anything about all this new info thats looks good on the surface but is actually bad? Like how Sony slipped in how PSN requires payment for multiplayer & shit?


----------



## Slice (Jun 19, 2013)

I seriously did not expect this. Impressive for MS to admit they were wrong.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 19, 2013)

Gino said:


> >Still 500$
> >Still Mandatory connect
> fix it Microsoft.



This.

Try harder M$.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 19, 2013)

A lot of the Xbox trolls are popping back from their holes. Brace yourselves people,the console wars are about to begin


----------



## Stars (Jun 19, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Nope. I'm going to bet that there's a lot of Xbox fans (like myself) who will be staying away from the Xbone. It is very very hard to gain a tarnished reputation back up again.



WHAT? Sorry, I'm having trouble hearing you over the ability to rent games for the Xbox One. Speak up.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 19, 2013)

Slice said:


> I seriously did not expect this. Impressive for MS to admit they were wrong.



It's not impressive, it's the least they could do, the VERY FUCKING LEAST THEY COULD DO.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 19, 2013)

the only way they will gain my interest again is if they do away with that always on Kinect stuff

if I wanted a gimmick console I'd buy a Wii


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> >"we are confident in our business model"
> >"this is the future"
> >"our strategy has advantages and flexibility to the consumer"
> 
> ...



Well see how it fares, there's the Kinect issue but if it this plays out the way I think it will people aren't going to care sadly, same for the arrogance mircosoft has shown its base over this. Don really has to be fired.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 19, 2013)

Stars said:


> WHAT? Sorry, I'm having trouble hearing you over the ability to rent games for the Xbox One. Speak up.



Are you also having trouble staying hidden from the gaze of your kinect?


----------



## Gino (Jun 19, 2013)

Stars said:


> WHAT? Sorry, I'm having trouble hearing you over the ability to rent games for the Xbox One. Speak up.



What the fuck does that has to do with anything he said?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 19, 2013)

Price cut?


----------



## αce (Jun 19, 2013)

so.........i might get an xbox now
gg.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 19, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Price cut?



Probably going to demand your first born child in exchange for the DRM removal.


----------



## αce (Jun 19, 2013)

if they price cut im for sure getting an xbox


----------



## Enclave (Jun 19, 2013)

αce said:


> if they price cut im for sure getting an xbox



Seriously?  You'd reward them for trying to pull this shit?


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 19, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Price cut?



299$ Xbox one = GG Sony and Nintendo


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]7HHkJH_0leU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 19, 2013)

It's that simple for you guys? They're still shitheads you know


----------



## Nardo6670 (Jun 19, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Gamers won big after this. This means corporations won't dare to give us the middle finger anymore. Also more competition between Sony and Microsoft.
> 
> The only bad news here is,what's gonna happen to the wii u?


It's going to continue to be a red headed step child.

But unlike the wii,  it wont have high sales to make it a threat. Wii u is selling like crap, the online is terrible compared to PSN and  Live, EA  and ubisoft are more hesitant to support it, and it doesn't even have big name games  like GTA5, MGS5, KH3, FF15, etc.

Pretty much Xbox one and PS4 will be in competition, and Wii U will be "that guy" left out that people laugh at.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 19, 2013)

I will laugh my ass off if Microsoft makes all of these concessions, and then 6 months later makes a compulsory update that forces their consumers to go to the original terms.


----------



## Gino (Jun 19, 2013)

>Weaker than ps3
>350

Do it so Nintendo can drop the price of the Wii-U faster.



Jon Snow said:


> It's that simple for you guys? They're still shitheads you know



Still not buying the xbone.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 19, 2013)

I bet the shareholders had to do something about it.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 19, 2013)

Microsoft is still evil.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

Yagura said:


> Not much. The people who were Pro-Xbox before the One's reveal were probably just going to switch over to the PS4 had Microsoft not reversed these policies.


Pretty much. If anything it kept the fringe die hards from leaving.


Enclave said:


> I'm betting a lot of them are sticking with the PS4 as well.


Yup.


steveht93 said:


> So....what if they pull a fast one and bring back DRM with firm ware? Microsoft now is the king of U turns.


They very well could. As some have said, it's software related and they could very well turn it back on.


Gino said:


> >Still 500$
> >Still Mandatory connect
> fix it Microsoft.



Well I'm glad some haven't forgotten. But will everyone else still remember this very important detail.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow..... 

Way to go, Microsoft.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 19, 2013)

Also I will buy a Wii U and PS4, when I can be bothered anyway. As things stand there are still a stack of PS3 games that I need/want to complete. 

I don't know. I find it more interesting trolling about the consoles than actually playing the games now.


----------



## Slice (Jun 19, 2013)

Enclave said:


> It's not impressive, it's the least they could do, the VERY FUCKING LEAST THEY COULD DO.



Yes it _is _impressive. Microsoft usually sticks to its "we are right and you are all wrong" routine till the end.

Of course it is the right thing to do but i did not expect them to do it.


----------



## αce (Jun 19, 2013)

> I will laugh my ass off if Microsoft  makes all of these concessions, and then 6 months later makes a  compulsory update that forces their consumers to go to the original  terms.



fuck








well, if they don't price drop im for sure getting a ps4
that kinect isn't worth the 100 dollars so it can see me masturbating


----------



## Stars (Jun 19, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Are you also having trouble staying hidden from the gaze of your kinect?



So...how is this an issue when the internet is no longer required to use the console? Obviously, no one can always spy on you if there's no means of transfering data.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

Gino said:


> >Weaker than ps3
> >350
> 
> Do it so Nintendo can drop the price of the Wii-U faster.
> ...



And cut the price more.


----------



## Gino (Jun 19, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> Well I'm glad some haven't forgotten. But will everyone else still remember this very important detail.


  Probably not sadly.......


Furious George said:


> Wow.....
> 
> Way to go, Microsoft.


You sound disappointed........


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 19, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> 299$ Xbox one = GG Sony and Nintendo





lol to the no.


----------



## αce (Jun 19, 2013)

> So...how is this an issue when the internet is no longer required to use  the console? Obviously, no one can always spy on you if there's no  means of transfering data.



lol
that's exactly what they want you to think


----------



## Yagura (Jun 19, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> 299$ Xbox one = GG Sony and Nintendo



Sony and Nintendo counter with a 199$ PS4 and a 99$ Wii U!


----------



## Gino (Jun 19, 2013)

αce said:


> fuck


So I'm not the only one thinking this


Stars said:


> So...how is this an issue when the internet is no longer required to use the console? Obviously, no one can always spy on you if there's no means of transfering data.


Naive 


ShadowReij said:


> And cut the price more.


Yes!


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 19, 2013)

Sony still has around 20x more sales on Amazon lol.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 19, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Sony still has around 20x more sales on Amazon lol.



It's not like their momentum would reverse itself immediately even if MS had gone further with this.


----------



## 115 (Jun 19, 2013)

Still getting a PS4. Mandatory Kinect and ?80 more just isn't worth the purchase, PS+ is also cheaper and has better sales. I'll likely get an Xbox One after a price drop.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 19, 2013)

Gino said:


> You sound disappointed........



Not really disappointed, just stunned. I wasn't expecting such a smart move... 

.....

Okay, you know what? I am a little disappointed! I was having so much fun hating MS and watching Sony sweep the console wars. 

Now it seems there's no more bad guy to hate and, as a result, no more hero to root for.


----------



## αce (Jun 19, 2013)

yes because xbox committed the biggest p.r. disaster in a generation


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 19, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> It's not like their momentum would reverse itself immediately even if MS had gone further with this.



Yeah, the thing is the PS4 still has better specs, costs less, has a more worthy cost for online play, hell it had everything the XBoner wished it had but earlier.


----------



## hadou (Jun 19, 2013)

Does Xbox One require an ?always on? Internet connection?
A:    No, it does not have to be always connected, *but Xbox One does require a connection to the Internet*

How is this any different from what they had said before?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

Stars said:


> So...how is this an issue when the internet is no longer required to use the console? Obviously, no one can always spy on you if there's no means of transfering data.



You really think they the Kinect won't record all your data and then when you connect online to play Microsoft won't retrieve it.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 19, 2013)

αce said:


> yes because xbox committed the biggest p.r. disaster in a generation



I hope you mean generation as in generation of humans and not console generation because nobody has pulled something this fucking stupid since Atari and the E.T. fiasco.  Actually scratch that, the Xbone was more fucking stupid than even the E.T. fiasco.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 19, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Not really disappointed, just stunned. I wasn't expecting such a smart move...
> 
> .....
> 
> ...


  I feel you..



TittyNipple said:


> Yeah, the thing is *the PS4 still has better specs, costs less*, has a more worthy cost for online play, hell it had everything the XBoner wished it had but earlier.


 that is something M$ has to deal with... Price more imo... I am for one who doesn't care about power.. It is about the games...


----------



## Enclave (Jun 19, 2013)

hadou said:


> Does Xbox One require an ?always on? Internet connection?
> A:    No, it does not have to be always connected, *but Xbox One does require a connection to the Internet*
> 
> How is this any different from what they had said before?



You now require a connection only the first time you start up your Xbox 180.  You can set it to offline forever after that point and still play offline games.


----------



## αce (Jun 19, 2013)

> I hope you mean generation as in generation of humans and not console  generation because nobody has pulled something this fucking stupid since  Atari and the E.T. fiasco.  Actually scratch that, the Xbone was more  fucking stupid than even the E.T. fiasco.



i meant human generation....


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 19, 2013)

Stars said:


> WHAT? Sorry, I'm having trouble hearing you over the ability to rent games for the Xbox One. Speak up.



Sorry, you're a fanboy which means your opinion on anything games related is moot. 

Renting games? We welcome you to the start of the first gen of games consoles. Such a big accomplishment. Now let's work on taking your nappies off and getting you toilet trained before we move onto high definition 32bit Blast Processing.

_I've got both the 360 and PS3 and I prefer my 360 over my PS3 before you start ranting. _



Gunners said:


> I will laugh my ass off if Microsoft makes all of these concessions, and then 6 months later makes a compulsory update that forces their consumers to go to the original terms.



They're making this change with a day one firmware update so it really isn't so far fetched to see them do this sometime in the future. I doubt it though because the fallout would be huge.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 19, 2013)

See you fucks on Halo 5


----------



## zenieth (Jun 19, 2013)

This isn't so much a smart move

As it is a saving face move in the hopes of not crashing and burning

rather than just selling at a loss for a damn long time

(Seriously $1 billion MS?)


----------



## axellover2 (Jun 19, 2013)

Can't help but wonder if they will just roll out these policies again in a few years after they've got you hooked. They may have back peddled, but they lost a lot of trust.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 19, 2013)

axellover2 said:


> Can't help but wonder if they will just roll out these policies again in a few years after they've got you hooked. They may have back peddled, but *they lost a lot of trust*.



Yeah, I agree...


----------



## αce (Jun 19, 2013)

people still care about halo?


----------



## hadou (Jun 19, 2013)

Enclave said:


> You now require a connection only the first time you start up your Xbox 180.  You can set it to offline forever after that point and still play offline games.



I understand better now. Thank you

Still, the price point and the Kinect are downers. They still haven't clarified how the trading and selling of used games will work.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 19, 2013)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 88 (50 members and 38 guests)
Black Wraith, Malvingt2, Gundam Meister, zenieth, axellover2, TittyNipple, Enclave, Zaru, Milliardo, αce, Canute87, Nardo6670, Hunted by sister, Lord Darkwolf, Kyuubi Naruto, Fiona, alekos23, Slice, ShadowReij, hadou, shinethedown, Jet Pistol, ?, Corruption, Jaime Reyes, Asa-Kun, Windowgazer, Blood Dawn, Stars, First Tsurugi, 115, Blackfeather Dragon, steveht93, Linkdarkside, Agmaster

It's like E3 all over again.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 19, 2013)

does this mean it's now available in all those territories they excluded at first?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 19, 2013)

Guys, keep in mind that it still will come with  24/7 spying machine. And remember, most of these changes might be as easly reverted as editing a config XML file with a future firmware update.

M$ did a 180 on some topics here, I expect them to do another, hidden, 180, to do a 360.

//HbS


----------



## zenieth (Jun 19, 2013)

There's no way they can make up that initial investment if they drop the price now. Shareholders might like publicity, but they enjoy secure funds money even more


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 19, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> does this mean it's now available in all those territories they excluded at first?



NOPE.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 19, 2013)

αce said:


> people still care about halo?



Its all about the story. THE STORY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Naruto (Jun 19, 2013)

I knew they would remove that shit eventually, but I didn't know they would be this fast.

I'm glad. I mean, it doesn't affect me in the slightest, but I'm glad. Monopoly is bad for business. Fair competition between these companies is a good thing for the consumer.


----------



## Gino (Jun 19, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Not really disappointed, just stunned. I wasn't expecting such a smart move...
> 
> .....
> 
> ...


LOL still one my favorite posters on this forum.


hadou said:


> Does Xbox One require an “always on” Internet connection?
> A:    No, it does not have to be always connected, *but Xbox One does require a connection to the Internet*
> 
> How is this any different from what they had said before?


who knows at this point.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

hadou said:


> Does Xbox One require an ?always on? Internet connection?
> A:    No, it does not have to be always connected, *but Xbox One does require a connection to the Internet*
> 
> How is this any different from what they had said before?



Supposedly, it needs to be connected just once. After that no more. Supposedly.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 19, 2013)

αce said:


> people still care about halo?



Loved Halo Reach. Easily the best game in the entire series. Halo 4 was a slight disappointment. I think it's to do with franchise fatigue.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 19, 2013)

Lol @ at the people who are saying they still won't get an Xbox One due to the fact that they tried these restrictions in the first place.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 19, 2013)

Jesus Christ where so much people come from.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 19, 2013)

Corruption said:


> Lol @ at the people who are saying they still won't get an Xbox One due to the fact that they tried these restrictions in the first place.



Why would we?

They still have shit smeared all over it with other shit smeared all over it with extra shit smeared all over it that they need to clean up.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 19, 2013)

Corruption said:


> Lol @ at the people who are saying they still won't get an Xbox One due to the fact that they tried these restrictions in the first place.



They were already sold on the PS4.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 19, 2013)

I can watch Titan Fall and actually feel HYPE for it now.


----------



## αce (Jun 19, 2013)

> Lol @ at the people who are saying they still won't get an Xbox One due  to the fact that they tried these restrictions in the first place.



It's a fair point. I have a feeling that most people here just hated xbox so they weren't going to get one regardless of what happened. But microsoft showed that they are money grabbing whores and ruined their trust. Oh well I doubt they are gonna pull this shit again considering the response that happened.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 19, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Jesus Christ where so much people come from.



We're awaiting the "madness" that shall come forth.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 19, 2013)

If you forgive Microsoft for this, you're a bitch, simple. 

Super PS4 > Base PS4 > Xbox One (Unrestricted) >> Xbox One (Restricted)


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

zenieth said:


> This isn't so much a smart move
> 
> As it is a saving face move in the hopes of not crashing and burning
> 
> ...


I wonder who put Don in his place. 


axellover2 said:


> Can't help but wonder if they will just roll out these policies again in a few years after they've got you hooked. They may have back peddled, but they lost a lot of trust.


Pretty much. 


PoinT_BlanK said:


> does this mean it's now available in all those territories they excluded at first?



Lol I completely forgot about that. That would be no.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 19, 2013)

It's nothing to stay mad about.  The console hasn't even launched yet.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 19, 2013)

Corruption said:


> Lol @ at the people who are saying they still won't get an Xbox One due to the fact that they tried these restrictions in the first place.



Why the hell is that funny?  Why reward them for doing what they should have done from the start?

All this has done is made it so I MIGHT get a Xbox 180 some day.  PS4 at launch all the way right now.


----------



## axellover2 (Jun 19, 2013)

I just wonder where all those corporate apologist and journalists defending DRM are now. Guess the vocal minority isn't as minor as they thought.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2013)

Microshit backpedaled pretty quickly.

I still don't want the NSA's dream machine in my house, though. I'm paranoid enough about my laptop's webcam, let alone a camera that sits in your livingroom and is always watching you.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 19, 2013)

As others have said, this is really good for us the gamers. One reason is that for the first time ever our outcry has actually made some sort of meaningful change. Second reason is that this is no longer a massacre and MS actually has a chance to fight back and give some competition.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 19, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> They were already sold on the PS4.



I can assure you, pre-E3 I was not sold on the PS4.  I gave MS until E3 to change their tune, they didn't and thus my choice of Next Gen console was made SUPER easy.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Mq-Dkb8xiW0[/YOUTUBE]

This needs to be given a listen.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 19, 2013)

This news probably mean that xbone will only outsell the ps4 in American(maybe UK) but I don't see xbone gaining momentum over ps4. This is not a 599$ ps3 with no games at launch.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 19, 2013)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 76 (46 members and 30 guests)



Uh.

Am I missing something? Did something big just get announced? 

Is there a livestream I'm missing?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 19, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> This news probably mean that xbone will only outsell the ps4 in American(maybe UK) but I don't see xbone gaining momentum over ps4. This is not a 599$ ps3 with no games at launch.



Nah man, the PS4 still has 20x more sales in Amazon atm LOL.


----------



## Gino (Jun 19, 2013)

Corruption said:


> Lol @ at the people who are saying they still won't get an Xbox One due to the fact that they tried these restrictions in the first place.


This statement confuses the shit outta me.


----------



## αce (Jun 19, 2013)

xbox is not going to outsell ps4
that much is clear to microsoft at this point
this is damage control


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2013)

Patchy, Microsoft basically just backpedaled on all of their DRM and always-online policies.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 19, 2013)

This is weird. This must be so awkward for those MS fanboys who jumped ship, and now are so confused...

Oh well, PS4 will still win the whole generation, and gamers in general won with this decision. No more DRM, we can even make Microsoft backpedal. 

And they say Hardcore, internet Neogaf community does nothing to sales? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA, without the gaming community, no one would know about the XBox DRM, and it would have been fine. We prevented this shit, we affect 100+ million sales.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 19, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> If you forgive Microsoft for this, you're a bitch, simple.
> 
> Super PS4 > Base PS4 > Xbox One (Unrestricted) >> Xbox One (Restricted)





TittyNipple said:


> If you forgive Microsoft for this, you're a bitch, simple.
> 
> Super PS4 > Base PS4 > Xbox One (Unrestricted) >> Xbox One (Restricted)



Son...SON!

All these shenanigans...ain't nobody got time to take it personal. Its just BUSINESS.

Now go get your ass ready to enjoy some Dead Rising 3.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 19, 2013)

This doesn't change anything for me, that kinect thing is still bullshit and Halo and Titan Fall are not enough reason to get that console.

PS4 won gamers in the E3, M$ is just trying to not get completely burn.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 19, 2013)

Could care less if Microsoft has decided to eliminate DRM and cloud-sharing, the fact still remains that they tried to pull that shit in the first place, then blame it on everyone else. Trying to gloss it over does not instantly regain my respect or my business. I will still be getting a PS4.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 19, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> This news probably mean that xbone will only outsell the ps4 in American(maybe UK) but I don't see xbone gaining momentum over ps4. This is not a 599$ ps3 with no games at launch.



No one ever realized that 20 million+ Xbox's were probably rebuys because of RROD. Their fanbase isn't as large as Sony's


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 19, 2013)

Corruption said:


> Lol @ at the people who are saying they still won't get an Xbox One due to the fact that they tried these restrictions in the first place.


Why? Turning this shit back on will be as easy if not easier than turning it off. And still, it's only a part of problems XBOne will have.

Microsoft is not trustworthy. 


Jak N Blak said:


> Now go get your ass ready to enjoy some Dead Rising 3.


But DR3 is missing everything that made DR a DR game 

//HbS


----------



## Corruption (Jun 19, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> If you forgive Microsoft for this, you're a bitch, simple.
> 
> Super PS4 > Base PS4 > Xbox One (Unrestricted) >> Xbox One (Restricted)



If you don't get get an Xbox One for something they didn't even do, you're a fanboy, simple.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 19, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Could care less if Microsoft has decided to eliminate DRM and cloud-sharing, the fact still remains that they tried to pull that shit in the first place, then blame it on everyone else. Trying to gloss it over does not instantly regain my respect or my business. I will still be getting a PS4.



I'm still probably only getting a PS4 too but.... you don't think you sound like a bitter little vagina right now? Just kind of?


----------



## soulnova (Jun 19, 2013)

Stars said:


> I’m not really concerned about the price. I think it’ll be worth it in the long run. Kinect acts as a noise cancelling microphone and it allows you to Skype in 1080p on your TV. It offers voice command recognition and motion controls. It’ll have a full internet web browser, an improved Dashboard, an improved controller, original TV shows like the Halo series and content sharing capabilities via Twitch.
> 
> …and there’s all those great looking games.* I can already hear Chief whispering sweet nothings in my ear.*













OMG I KNOW RIGHT?
pek

Still. I'll get the PS4 first. I'll wait until my prince in olive green armor appears to get a used x180.


----------



## Gino (Jun 19, 2013)

Goova said:


> This is weird. This must be so awkward for those MS fanboys who jumped ship, and now are so confused...
> 
> Oh well, PS4 will still win the whole generation, and gamers in general won with this decision. No more DRM, we can even make Microsoft backpedal.
> 
> And they say Hardcore, internet Neogaf community does nothing to sales? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA, without the gaming community, no one would know about the XBox DRM, and it would have been fine. We prevented this shit, we affect 100+ million sales.


I wonder where all the spinless sheep are now I hoped they're fucking paying attention and finally realize they have control of the situation at hand instead of just lying there and taking it. 


Hunted by sister said:


> Why? Turning this shit back on will be as easy if not easier than turning it off. And still, it's only a part of problems XBOne will have.
> 
> Microsoft is not trustworthy.
> 
> ...


Basically.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 19, 2013)

Stars said:


> I?m not really concerned about the price. I think it?ll be worth it in the long run. Kinect acts as a noise cancelling microphone and it allows you to Skype in 1080p on your TV. It offers voice command recognition and motion controls. It?ll have a full internet web browser, an improved Dashboard, an improved controller, original TV shows like the Halo series and content sharing capabilities via Twitch.
> 
> ?and there?s all those great looking games. I can already hear Chief whispering sweet nothings in my ear.


I can understand if you want an Xbox, but for games. You deserve a beating for wanting an Xbox to watch TV and skype lol.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 19, 2013)

Im really curios about panick mode Microsoft. Next games-con,spike video game awards,and e3 are gonna be bigger than ever. So excited for the future of this industry!


----------



## deathgod (Jun 19, 2013)

This move by M$ is the best thing they could have done. They're gonna probably keep the 360 fans, those that want to play their exclusives, and those interested in the TV features. Sony just potentially took a big hit in possible buyers.


----------



## Daxter (Jun 19, 2013)

M$ couldn't win either way, rightfully so.

This goes to show they weren't really confident in what they were doing, they were just doing it for moolah. So either way they're losers who don't deserve to sell donkey shit.

Smart people will pay less for more with Sony, who never implemented the stupid DRM crap in the first place. M$ is just trying to save even a fraction of what they threw away when they revealed the Xbone.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 19, 2013)

Corruption said:


> If you don't get get an Xbox One for something they didn't even do, you're a fanboy, simple.



Hm? 

They planned it, announced it, didn't give a shit what MS fans think about it until they were getting pummelled in sales.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Jesus Christ where so much people come from.


I feed off the chaos. 


Canute87 said:


> It's nothing to stay mad about.  The console hasn't even launched yet.


Oh there is still plenty reason to be mad. MS said fuck off to their base and now they're saying come back. 


axellover2 said:


> I just wonder where all those corporate apologist and journalists defending DRM are now. Guess the vocal minority isn't as minor as they thought.


Oh they'll just say they agreed with everyone else. 


Death-kun said:


> Microshit backpedaled pretty quickly.
> 
> I still don't want the NSA's dream machine in my house, though. I'm paranoid enough about my laptop's webcam, let alone a camera that sits in your livingroom and is always watching you.


Pretty much.


steveht93 said:


> This news probably mean that xbone will only outsell the ps4 in American(maybe UK) but I don't see xbone gaining momentum over ps4. This is not a 599$ ps3 with no games at launch.


Nope, all this guaranteed them was sales in the US, but not being able to outsell PS4.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 19, 2013)

Microsoft still tried to stick it to the consumer. 

Just because they suddenly decided that sticking it to the consumer is a bad thing, doesnt mean im gonna buy their product. 

The fact remains that their first instinct was to screw the consumers. They only changed their tune once they realized that they were going to fail HARD if they didnt. 

They didnt change their mind because of the consumers. They changed their mind for the consumers money. 

So they can take their Xbox180 and shove it.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 19, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Microsoft still tried to stick it to the consumer.
> 
> Just because they suddenly decided that sticking it to the consumer is a bad thing, doesnt mean im gonna buy their product.
> 
> ...


THIS
THIS
THIS
THIS


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Microsoft still tried to stick it to the consumer.
> 
> Just because they suddenly decided that sticking it to the consumer is a bad thing, doesnt mean im gonna buy their product.
> 
> ...



Preach.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 19, 2013)

You all know what is going to happen, right? Some of you reading this post will do it, a lot of you will. MS Fanboys will defend and switch back, posting stupid shit. Sony Fanboys will make a fool out of themselves because their side now, in the end, won't dominate, but they will still act like they will. 

In the end, it means both sides of this war will look stupid, and the spike of retardation surrounding this console generation just increased dramatically. Instead of even the stupid fanboys all sticking to one side, they have been divided yet again, which means another retarded repeat of the beginning of last generation...

Sigh. I rep sony in this gen but man I've already some stupid shit sony fanboys are saying and likewise for the xbox side. Give me a break.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 19, 2013)

Pfft. Still want mah Haloz

Again...Nothing personal. Just business.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 19, 2013)

Fuck the XB1, fuck MS, w/e happens now they can still shove this piece of shit up their asses.

PS4.

All.

The. 

Way.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 19, 2013)

Goova said:


> You all know what is going to happen, right? Some of you reading this post will do it, a lot of you will. MS Fanboys will defend and switch back, posting stupid shit. Sony Fanboys will make a fool out of themselves because their side now, in the end, won't dominate, but they will still act like they will.
> 
> In the end, it means both sides of this war will look stupid, and the spike of retardation surrounding this console generation just increased dramatically. Instead of even the stupid fanboys all sticking to one side, they have been divided yet again, which means another retarded repeat of the beginning of last generation...
> 
> Sigh. I rep sony in this gen but man I've already some stupid shit sony fanboys are saying and likewise for the xbox side. Give me a break.



There's no doing anything about this. War is brutal and this is the most deadly war of all. The console wars.


----------



## Milliardo (Jun 19, 2013)

microsoft finally realized only xbox diehards would buy shit box 1 and changed their minds. 

it really is bad for business because they only changed their mind after the huge drop of customers.. they just wanted to see if they could pull it off. microsoft is a shady company bro i damn sure don't trust them.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 19, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Microsoft still tried to stick it to the consumer.
> 
> Just because they suddenly decided that sticking it to the consumer is a bad thing, doesnt mean im gonna buy their product.
> 
> ...



QTF.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 19, 2013)

Gino said:


> >Still 500$
> >*Still Mandatory connect*
> fix it Microsoft.


once


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 19, 2013)

Well this is actually disappointing to me personally, not because of any fanboy stuff really on the internet, but because of real life situations. Now my Xbro friends are probably going back to Xbox. I am intentionally never going to tell them that MS did this in hopes they stay with PS4 so I can have RL friends on my console, but alas, I'm pretty sure they will switch back. Sad Goova is sad.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 19, 2013)

Man, Sony RAPED Microsoft so badly that they actually pushed them to change their goddamn mind and no longer restrict DRM!

Still, PS4 is the one for my lazy arse. :33


----------



## Alicia (Jun 19, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Microsoft still tried to stick it to the consumer.
> 
> Just because they suddenly decided that sticking it to the consumer is a bad thing, doesnt mean im gonna buy their product.
> 
> ...



OMG MARRY ME FIONA


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 19, 2013)

halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo


----------



## God Movement (Jun 19, 2013)

Goova said:


> Well this is actually disappointing to me personally, not because of any fanboy stuff really on the internet, but because of real life situations. Now my Xbro friends are probably going back to Xbox. I am intentionally never going to tell them that MS did this in hopes they stay with PS4 so I can have RL friends on my console, but alas, I'm pretty sure they will switch back. Sad Goova is sad.



prepare for the 180


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 19, 2013)

Corruption said:


> If you don't get get an Xbox One for something they didn't even do, you're a fanboy, simple.



that's an extremely narrow way of looking at things

This is the same microsoft that blatantly lied about the "benefits" of their model and the all "power of cloud computation" thing, now that internet isn't required and you can get totally offline with the system "cloud computation" is exposed as the bullshit it was from the start, they were selling you a lie and most likely still are. This is the same microsoft that had Major Nelson get mad with Angry Joe for suggesting the removal of the 24hours check, and I quote "Are you an engineer?!" 4 days later, it happens. If you can't see the big picture you're a fanboy.

this post pretty much explains how i feel about the whole thing:



> Microsoft were fully aware of the huge backlash their new policies and DRM stance brought about before the console was even revealed yet they still implemented them. This didn't change after their reveal, it was still the case at E3... when the backlash was only intensifying. The top brass were justifying and talking up these policies up until a few days ago... now a week after pre-ordering has been happening en masse and the figures are becoming crystal clear, Microsoft suddenly side with the consumer and realise their mistake... they hit the panic button, they can't afford to be dropping too far behind straight off the bat, don't get me wrong it's still a win for consumers to an extent, especially for the people who were always intending to get this no matter how pissed off they may have been with all this DRM nonsense that Microsoft have been touting. I'll probably never get a One because of how they've gone about this whole situation, there was never any genuine attempt by Microsoft to placate the consumer base until their was hard pre-order data pouring in. The whole thing has become a PR nightmare and they really couldn't have handled this any worse than they did


----------



## PureWIN (Jun 19, 2013)

M$: "What if I told you the console wars has only just begun?"


----------



## Gino (Jun 19, 2013)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> once



I meant Kinect.

Man I was hoping somebody wouldn't catch that.


----------



## Darth (Jun 19, 2013)

Too bad it still only works in like 11 countries.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 19, 2013)

Man so now all MS fanboys are Bandwagon Fans. This is going to be my response to any MS fanboy for the rest of time


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 19, 2013)

And Microsoft still intends to watch you masturbate with their spying Kinect.


----------



## Gino (Jun 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Vm-jIwSsm3M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## geG (Jun 19, 2013)

Aw man I was hoping Microsoft would double down on that and run the xbox one into the ground


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 19, 2013)

Goova said:


> Well this is actually disappointing to me personally, not because of any fanboy stuff really on the internet, but because of real life situations. Now my Xbro friends are probably going back to Xbox. I am intentionally never going to tell them that MS did this in hopes they stay with PS4 so I can have RL friends on my console, but alas, I'm pretty sure they will switch back. Sad Goova is sad.


just come to the dark side 


Fluttershy said:


> halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo halo


preach 



Gino said:


> I meant Kinect.
> 
> Man I was hoping somebody wouldn't catch that.


 

anyways I think they did say that the kinect can be turn off


----------



## Milliardo (Jun 19, 2013)

i guess it wasn't totally bad planning by microsoft to try it out before the systems were released and see where they stand presales.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 19, 2013)

Well, fuck that.

Off and play The Last Of Us game and know that Microsoft would never have dat Joel and Ellie interactions.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 19, 2013)

PS4 still has the better graphics card and better pricing.  Although I'm still a collector of all consoles, this does make me want to buy one later down the road.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 19, 2013)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> just come to the dark side
> preach



dat Chief is waiting for all of us


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 19, 2013)

This changes nothing for me. Still getting a PS4 but i'm glad the xbox fans have some news to be happy about.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 19, 2013)

DRM is FAR from the only problem with this system.


----------



## Gino (Jun 19, 2013)

Halo ended at 3 all the rest are shit.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 19, 2013)

The world is not ready for that yet


you will get your shiny new Halo 5 disc box and you will love it


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 19, 2013)

From the same writer who wrote this tripe


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 19, 2013)

INB4 Xbox 360

Get it


----------



## Gino (Jun 19, 2013)

*I'mma be fresh as hell if the Kinect watching
I'mma be fresh as hell if the Kinect watching
I'mma be fresh as hell if the Kinect watching
This Console, Still Flopping*


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 19, 2013)

In the meantime, Cliff Blezinski sounds more and more like a jackass


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 19, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> So that's why it still needs an initial internet connection to work, of course is that only required day-one, or can the patch be done via disc update and/or USB drive?



I'd imagine that it can be updated via USB. That's how I've updated my 360 in the past. That or through the updates that come bundled with the game discs.

Still, Microsoft would probably be better off shipping a day-one patch disc with the console itself.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 19, 2013)

No price cut, still not available without Kinect?


.....yeah. Still going WiiStation this generation.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> just come to the dark side
> preach
> 
> 
> ...


Oh but who said the Kinect can be turned off? 


God Movement said:


> Microsoft Wins the Console War


Guy seriously needs to be fired.
Yeah, yeah, dumbass there's a way of doing things correctly, this wasn't it. Sorry. 


bigduo209 said:


> So that's why it still needs an initial internet connection to work, of course is that only required day-one, or can the patch be done via disc update and/or USB drive?


Makes sense. 


Goova said:


> INB4 Xbox 360
> 
> Get it



If the Microsoft does an xbox 360 they'll be back where they started.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 19, 2013)

Actually I wonder if it really was the consumer that did it.  Or the fact they finally realised that the Xbone would actually have been illegal in the EU with their restrictions and didn't want another fight with the EU which they always seem to lose.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 19, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> dat Chief is waiting for all of us



_"This is Spartan 117 of the UNSC Forward Unto Dawn...can anyone hear me?"

"Master Chief what are you doing on that ship?"

"Sir....I'm saving the XBOX One"_




bigduo209 said:


> So that's why it still needs an initial internet connection to work, of course is that only required day-one, or can the patch be done via disc update and/or USB drive?


cool


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm going ps4/wii u this gen. But this news mean that I can possibly buy an xbone for my parents house at some point down the line. Of course after a price cut,last gen Microsoft had shit for exclusive content. They will have to pull harder this time.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

Gino said:


> *I'mma be fresh as hell if the Kinect watching
> I'mma be fresh as hell if the Kinect watching
> I'mma be fresh as hell if the Kinect watching
> This Console, Still Flopping*



lol......


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 19, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> Actually I wonder if it really was the consumer that did it.  Or the fact they finally realised that the Xbone would actually have been illegal in the EU with their restrictions and didn't want another fight with the EU which they always seem to lose.



Sadly, we'll probably never know. 

I'm still going with my publisher theory though. Microsoft has already shown their anti-consumer colors with their reveal. I'd imagine the thing that reversed their policy was publisher backlash after shitty pre-order numbers.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> Actually I wonder if it really was the consumer that did it.  Or the fact they finally realised that the Xbone would actually have been illegal in the EU with their restrictions and didn't want another fight with the EU which they always seem to lose.


Depends, does Germany still think this thing is illegal? 


Patchouli said:


> Sadly, we'll probably never know.
> 
> I'm still going with my publisher theory though. Microsoft has already shown their anti-consumer colors with their reveal. I'd imagine the thing that reversed their policy was publisher backlash after shitty pre-order numbers.



lol Probably the very same publishers that pushed for it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 19, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> Actually I wonder if it really was the consumer that did it.  Or the fact they finally realised that the Xbone would actually have been illegal in the EU with their restrictions and didn't want another fight with the EU which they always seem to lose.



They don't give a shit about Europe anyway. It's Murica all the way for MS.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow. 

Microsoft pussying out is rather uncharacteristic. I honestly expected them to stick to their guns on this.

Well I guess my gamefly subscription continues into the next generation, though it sucks that now you can't play your disc based game without it in the tray now . Was really looking forward to that liberating laziness.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 19, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Sadly, we'll probably never know.



it was obviously master chief  he broke the fourth wall and kicked ass until MS had to take the DMR back


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

And so it begins.


----------



## Stars (Jun 19, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> DRM is FAR from the only problem with this system.



You're right. Huge problems...Should you buy hard copies or go digital? What games should you get first? To get a wired controller, or _not_ to get a wired controller: that _is_ the question.


----------



## Darth (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 19, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> They don't give a shit about Europe anyway. It's Murica all the way for MS.



fuck yeah


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 19, 2013)

Stars said:


> You're right. Huge problems...Should you buy hard copies or go digital? What games should you get first? To get a wired controller, or _not_ to get a wired controller: that _is_ the question.



A true fan would only play with an arcade stick.

Fighting game? Arcade stick.
Racing game? Arcade stick.
Dating Sim Visual Novel? Arcade stick.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 19, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> They don't give a shit about Europe anyway. It's Murica all the way for MS.



Not really, M$ have lost a lot of money by being in breach of EU laws over the years.  Joe even brought it up in his interview about it.  Though even if it was the case I doubt it was him saying that made them think it.  But they have in Europe UK, France, Germany, Spain and Italy.  A potential 200-250 million population which on the private side does have money with a history of issues.  They are not going to want the bad publicity.


----------



## Milliardo (Jun 19, 2013)

Yagura said:


> No price cut, still not available without Kinect?
> 
> 
> .....yeah. Still going WiiStation this generation.


same here but its good to see microsoft bend a knee.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2013)

So is the family sharing plan discarded in this new environment?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 19, 2013)

Platinum said:


> So is the family sharing plan discarded in this new environment?



Most definitely.

However Steam may be folding it into their service so YAY VALVE!


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 19, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> Not really, M$ have lost a lot of money by being in breach of EU laws over the years.  Joe even brought it up in his interview about it.  Though even if it was the case I doubt it was him saying that made them think it.  But they have in Europe UK, France, Germany, Spain and Italy.  A potential 200-250 million population which on the private side does have money with a history of issues.  They are not going to want the bad publicity.



I was referring particularly to the Xbone. Many of the features are US centric and just won't come to us or at least in the near future.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 19, 2013)

More like Xbox One Eighty. Maybe i'll pick one up in 3 or 4 years with a huge price cut...if they haven't reversed any of this shit. Or maybe not. I'd have to even see if the exclusives stay with them whereas with PS4 i'll be sure to get diversity from launch to to end of the gen.

On second thought, i probably won't go back to Microsoft now that Sony is charging for online. Can only pick one subscription service after all.


----------



## Stars (Jun 19, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> A true fan would only play with an arcade stick.
> 
> Fighting game? Arcade stick.
> Racing game? Arcade stick.
> Dating Sim Visual Novel? Arcade stick.



Saw that one guy kicking that girl's ass with an arcade stick while playing Killer Instinct at the Microsoft E3 press conference. Didn't even know those were still being made. They definitely seem to have their merits. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 19, 2013)

So basically, the whole idea of the console got shit on? I mean, they made this whole friggin console about DRM and Always online. 

Now its a PS4 but weaker graphically, and more expensive, with less exclusives in the long term. Sooo, what the fuck is the point besides Halo?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 19, 2013)

Stars said:


> Saw that one guy kicking that girl's ass with an arcade stick while playing Killer Instinct at the Microsoft E3 press conference. Didn't even know those were still being made. They definitely seem to have their merits. Decisions, decisions...



You can be sure Capcom will release an arcade stick come the release of the next gen Street Fighter that's sure to come.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 19, 2013)

Thought this post on another forum was funny:


			
				beingthehero said:
			
		

> They've already had the awful PR to mar their system up to the launch date and it's still way overpriced to the much more powerful PS4. If this is a war, it's the equivalent of Microsoft shooting both legs off and then crawling to its pistol whilst screaming "OK OK IT WAS A MISTAKE LET'S DO THIS FOR REAL" while Sony is aiming a cannon at them.


----------



## Stars (Jun 19, 2013)

would buy for Halo 2


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 19, 2013)

Good news for the Xbox fans i guess, but that doesn't take away the forced Kinect, higher price and the inferior hardware.

But I'm kinda glad though this probably will make the Xbone not as big of a flop and keep M$ in the console market so Sony doesn't become the sole ruler.

But anyone who jumped ship and wants to jump back because of this has no self repect as a consumer. You think M$ did this because they listened to you? Hell no.

They did this because even with their heads up their asses they noticed he amount of anger they got for their shit. 

If you buy an Xbone because of this you are eating right out of their hand.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Most definitely.



That sucks.

That too me is far fucking cooler than used games.

But i'm in the minority and i recognize that.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

I smell a promotion for the guy that told Don: "You think friend? I told you so. "


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 19, 2013)

I have the Xbox 360 but after all that i won't buy the One the price still high, not sure how much they really change and PS4 won me over at E3.

I just fell sad because watching they burn was funny and people love a bad guy.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 19, 2013)

HEY HEY HEY GUYS

they should call it
Xbox 1
Eighty


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 19, 2013)

Platinum said:


> So is the family sharing plan discarded in this new environment?



Yep, which is a shame. Was a great feature.

Steam is probably going to be rolling out that feature for the PC Master Race though. 





Stars said:


> Saw that one guy kicking that girl's ass with an arcade stick while playing Killer Instinct at the Microsoft E3 press conference. Didn't even know those were still being made. They definitely seem to have their merits. Decisions, decisions...



They're the only way to play fighting games. PS3 controllers are the next best thing, but nothing can really replace an arcade stick.


----------



## Gino (Jun 19, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> I smell a promotion for the guy that told Don: "You think friend. I told you so. "


Now I wan't to watch arrested development.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 19, 2013)

Biggest flip flop in gaming history.


----------



## Gino (Jun 19, 2013)

>Smart Gamers No


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 19, 2013)

*Sees thread title*


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

^^^That Link. 

Meanwhile Nintendo and Sony are laughing their asses off.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 19, 2013)

> with less exclusives in the long term


someone here from the future


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2013)

Good to see that Microsoft was willing to listen to the consumer and admit when they made a mistake. Still a bit too expensive for my taste, but I can see myself buying it a year or two down the line.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 19, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> someone here from the future



Actually odds are pretty high the PS4 will indeed have more exclusives thanks to being indie friendly and also generally producing more quality exclusives with their in-house development teams than Microsoft does.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 19, 2013)

and I thought cliffy b was a douche

Edit: the rest of whole tweet

By God how can anyone watch videos from this arsehole?


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 19, 2013)

Fuck them there still plenty of crap to fix in the Xbox 180


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 19, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Actually odds are pretty high the PS4 will indeed have more exclusives thanks to being indie friendly and also generally producing more quality exclusives with their in-house development teams than Microsoft does.


time will tell


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Gino (Jun 19, 2013)

Death Certificate said:


> and I thought cliffy b was a douche



_#TotalCunt_


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 19, 2013)

Just pre-ordered 2 more xbox ones after hearing the news.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 19, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> someone here from the future



No dude,he doesn't have to look into the future. On the contrary,he has to look to the past. Who dished out the biggest share of console exclusives this generation?


----------



## kluang (Jun 19, 2013)

Well damn. lol Haven't seen this much flip-flop action since Kerry vs. Bush.


----------



## Gino (Jun 19, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> Just pre-ordered 2 more xbox ones after hearing the news.



That's too bad.


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 19, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> Just pre-ordered 2 more xbox ones after hearing the news.



Those are some pricey footrests you just bought.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 19, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> Just pre-ordered 2 more xbox ones after hearing the news.



Paperweights for the whole family!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 19, 2013)

Still not going to stop me from masturbating while staring into the green Hal9000.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 19, 2013)

oh you gais

I've already had 3 preordered before (one for me, my g-ma, and my dog), but hearing this just excited me so much that I decided to get 2 more. cos why not


----------



## Gino (Jun 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]6cSifI1HtUc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stars (Jun 19, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> Just pre-ordered 2 more xbox ones after hearing the news.





[


----------



## Scud (Jun 19, 2013)

I thought that Sony taking shots at the Xbone in their E3 conference was by far the funniest thing I had seen in gaming. This trumps that a million times over.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2013)

Still not buying "one" 

Damage is done IMO. The Kinnect thing is already a deal breaker.


----------



## Gino (Jun 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]DWkBlWFu6HU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 19, 2013)

My main reason of not buying one was the whole "Rent" ordeal. Now that's gone. Now I'm much happier and will pick one up, probably not right away. I gotta save up some money!


----------



## Daxter (Jun 19, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> oh you gais
> 
> I've already had 3 preordered before (one for me, my g-ma, and my dog), but hearing this just excited me so much that I decided to get 2 more. cos why not



Must be nice to have 2500 dollars lying around to buy refurbished vcrs. :33 I could pay rent, buy ps4 and a bunch of sweet games with that money.


----------



## Stars (Jun 19, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> My main reason of not buying one was the whole "Rent" ordeal. Now that's gone. Now I'm much happier and will pick one up, probably not right away. I gotta save up some money!


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

Khris said:


> Still not buying "one"
> 
> Damage is done IMO. The Kinnect thing is already a deal breaker.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 19, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Must be nice to have 2500 dollars lying around to buy refurbished vcrs. :33 I could pay rent, buy ps4 and a bunch of sweet games with that money.


I actually already preordered 4 ps4s and a few games already.

and lol at people being scared of Kinect. The future is now and here to stay!


----------



## ichigoxsoulking15 (Jun 19, 2013)

I feel like Xbone broke more spirit and trust than its going to recover at the end of its life. I don't want to think that they might pull that one again on me once they have a fair amount of install base. Sticking with PS4 with better price, better specs and better exclusives in the long run.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2013)

Great news.

Now, if only they can address the price and that pervy kinect


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2013)

People are praising MS for removing something they should have not added in the first place.


----------



## ichigoxsoulking15 (Jun 19, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Great news.
> 
> Now, if only they can address the price and that pervy kinect



Have you seen Titanfall though?


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 19, 2013)

ichigoxsoulking15 said:


> Have you seen Titanfall though?



I know right! 

I'll be getting that on PC! :33


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 19, 2013)

Well it looks like MS wised up. Now I actually have to think hard about which console I want. I might just get the Xbone seeing as KH3 and FF XV will both be coming out for it as well as the PS3 and it means I don't have to give up on Halo. 

I've got to think really hard on this one now.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 19, 2013)

Titanfall does look pretty badass. But there's no way I'm playing it on anything other than a PC. Playing an FPS game without a mouse and keyboard is like playing a fighting game without an arcade stick.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2013)

You know what MS, at least stick to your guns.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

Khris said:


> People are praising MS for removing something they should have not added in the first place.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


>



I hope this happens actually


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

I would pray not, because my god that'd be the fastest rate of returns I'll ever see.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 19, 2013)

Too bad its $100 dollars more and alot less powerful than the ps4 or i might get one


----------



## Scud (Jun 19, 2013)

Khris said:


> You know what MS, at least stick to your guns.


At least now we know Mattrick is as spineless as he looks


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> I would pray not, because my god that'd be the fastest rate of returns I'll ever see.



It's a guilty pleasure of mine seeing them crash. 



Tatumaru said:


> At least now we know Mattrick is as spineless as he looks



I wouldn't even call it listening to the fans 

More like desperate begging


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

Tatumaru said:


> At least now we know Mattrick is as spineless as he looks



More like someone at Microsoft broke his spine to change those horrible ideas. The office was very interesting that day.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2013)

I didn't expect X-Box One supporters to be so angry over this news but if you check the comment sections on sites like Kotaku, you'll fine just that.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

Well everything horrible they just defended just went up in smoke. Microsoft has no reason to worry on that front. They'll still buy it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 19, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Titanfall does look pretty badass. But there's no way I'm playing it on anything other than a PC. Playing an FPS game without a mouse and keyboard is like playing a fighting game without an arcade stick.



Fuck you its fine with a pad

-says no stick owner


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> I didn't expect X-Box One supporters to be so angry over this news but if you check the comment sections on sites like Kotaku, you'll fine just that.



Fanboys don't even know what to think/say anymore 

This is like DmC all over again, only on a much bigger scale.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2013)

Because most of the innovative features microsoft was talking about are rendered moot at this moment in time.

But what can you do?

No point crying over it.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 19, 2013)

Khris said:


> You know what MS, at least stick to your guns.


Why would they want to do that? Learning from your competitors and your mistakes is always a good thing. And it's good for consumers!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> Why would they want to do that? Learning from your competitors and your mistakes is always a good thing. And it's good for consumers!



They should have known it was a bad idea from the beginning; and they defended that shit for months. And now they have succumbed to the backlash. So damn beta.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

Khris said:


> It's a guilty pleasure of mine seeing them crash.



I suppose you must be sad that someone stopped Don from driving the xbox brand over a cliff at full speed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 19, 2013)

**Removing all the DRM, used game limitation bullshit**

Oh, lookadat. 

Now we're back to plain old same console wars. Sweet. Which means I'll actually play Quantum Break and Crimson Dragon some day. Maybe I'll get second hand or used or some shit (Ironically enough). Because the price is still a joke.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 19, 2013)

Gino said:


> Halo ended at 3 all the rest are shit.



In terms of online play? Definitely. In terms of the story? Definitely not. Halo 4 had one of the of the best stories of the Halo series IMO. It makes it even better since this new trilogy is about the Forerunners and I'm a huge fan of the Forerunner novels written by Greg Bear.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> I suppose you must be sad that someone stopped Don from driving the xbox brand over a cliff at full speed.



I wont lose sleep over it though. Since I only have come to hate MS after the Xbone reveal 



Deathbringerpt said:


> **Removing all the DRM, used game limitation bullshit**
> 
> Oh, lookadat.
> 
> Now we're back to plain old same console wars. Sweet. Which means I'll actually play Quantum Break and Crimson Dragon some day. *Maybe I'll get second hand or used or some shit (Ironically enough). Because the price is still a joke.*



Now there's an idea. I will buy the Xbone and its games used. Everything used


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 19, 2013)

I'll buy Quantum Break on release which means I'll probably only play it years after the fact.


----------



## Stars (Jun 19, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> Why would they want to do that? Learning from your competitors and your mistakes is always a good thing. And it's good for consumers!




Never read a more insightful post...with the exception of maybe this one:



> It seems all the bitching has started to pay off. You might as well bitch about other things as well, like adding mind-controls, or a f*cking Death Star. It's worth a shot.






The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> In terms of online play? Definitely. In terms of the story? Definitely not. Halo 4 had one of the of the best stories of the Halo series IMO. It makes it even better since this new trilogy is about the Forerunners and I'm a huge fan of the Forerunner novels written by Greg Bear.



​


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

Khris said:


> I wont lose sleep over it though. Since I only have come to hate MS after the Xbone reveal



Same. I just want to know who stopped him.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 19, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> In terms of online play? Definitely. In terms of the story? Definitely not. Halo 4 had one of the of the best stories of the Halo series IMO. It makes it even better since this new trilogy is about the Forerunners and I'm a huge fan of the Forerunner novels written by Greg Bear.



Actually the other guy was right.  Halo has been bad in terms of game play.  It is the most Generic FPS out there, even COD is better than that.

It pales when compared to the more involved FPS of even 10 years ago with STALKER and Half life 1 & 2


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 19, 2013)

Master Chief shall live on !!!!!!!!


----------



## Gino (Jun 19, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> Actually the other guy was right.  Halo has been bad in terms of game play.  It is the most Generic FPS out there, even COD is better than that.
> 
> It pales when compared to the more involved FPS of even 10 years ago with STALKER and Half life 1 & 2


The other guys name is Gino.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 19, 2013)

What I find funny is that Microsoft should have changed their DRM polices following the backlash from the rumors about the always on online and no used games. they could have avoided all the bad PR,but they went threw and announced it anyway. Not only that but they started to defend it and started talking nonsense like the "infinit power" of the cloud and what not. 

Someone should really be fired. The damage is already done,and the scar is gonna stay in the minds of gamers everywhere.


----------



## Milliardo (Jun 19, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> Why would they want to do that? Learning from your competitors and your mistakes is always a good thing. And it's good for consumers!


who said this was a mistake? it was perfect planning just to see how far they could take it before release date. now all xbox people will switch over. no this was a test my friend.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 19, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> What I find funny is that Microsoft should have changed their DRM polices following the backlash from the rumors about the always on online and no used games. they could have avoided all the bad PR,but they went threw and announced it anyway. Not only that but they started to defend it and started talking nonsense like the "infinit power" of the cloud and what not.
> 
> Someone should really be fired. The damage is already done,and the scar is gonna stay in the minds of gamers everywhere.



There's people at GameFAQs forums that are saying the complainers were all trolls because so many of them are saying that they're still not buying a Xbox 180 at launch.

Here's how I see it.  If some guy comes up to you, says hi.  Then they whip out their dick and start pissing on your pants.  You of course break their fucking nose.  After they go "Oops, here, have some new pants."  Do you fucking forgive them?


----------



## Gino (Jun 19, 2013)

People at GameFaQs must not understand the meaning of the word principle I swear Some Gamers today are fucking idiots.


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbAefjzovJg[/YOUTUBE]

It's not all party hats and hand jobs for Microsoft yet wise words my friend.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> What I find funny is that Microsoft should have changed their DRM polices following the backlash from the rumors about the always on online and no used games. they could have avoided all the bad PR,but they went threw and announced it anyway. Not only that but they started to defend it and started talking nonsense like the "infinit power" of the cloud and what not.
> 
> Someone should really be fired. The damage is already done,and the scar is gonna stay in the minds of gamers everywhere.



True, not only that, but when Don basically said fuck you to all those who criticized their policies with the Xbox One by saying to just stick with the 360 that's when things went downhill even faster.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 19, 2013)

Esura said:


> Sup Malvingt2.
> 
> I would say long time no see but I see you a lot on GAF though.



Esunig.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 19, 2013)

Any news on what happened to Don though?


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 19, 2013)

LMJ said:


> Any news on what happened to Don though?



Remember Adam Orth, Microsoft game exec who insulted fans on Twitter, yeah i sure we get some hot news soon about the Don and Major Nelson too.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow I can't believe it Microshit actually backed down on this as they rarely back down on anything and up until this point they were pretty much giving the consumer the middle finger and saying dealwithit.

Now I wonder how long until EA decides to reinstate there online passes.


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 19, 2013)

Yep Microsoft don't got there backs anymore EA must change again  to improve the "gaming experience" for the future.


----------



## eHav (Jun 19, 2013)

so its like ps4 but weaker and more expensive.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> Yep Microsoft don't got there backs anymore EA must change again  to improve the "gaming experience" for the future.



Yup just waiting for it. 


Yoburi said:


> Remember Adam Orth, Microsoft game exec who insulted fans on Twitter, yeah i sure we get some hot news soon about the Don and Major Nelson too.



After this fiasco, I'd be shocked if he wasn't fired.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 19, 2013)

eHav said:


> so its like ps4 but weaker and more expensive.



The spycam is still there.


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 19, 2013)

So...I can buy Crimson Dragon without selling my soul now? Hallelujah Microsoft, you just earned me back...maybe.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbAefjzovJg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> It's not all party hats and hand jobs for Microsoft yet wise words my friend.



And here is why everybody thinks lowly of gamers. We are fucking forgetful. MS is getting a pass because they have succumbed to backlash. In an ideal world; gamers should now be laughing at MS' demise while pissing on their graves.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 19, 2013)

Khris said:


> And here is why everybody thinks lowly of gamers. We are fucking forgetful. MS is getting a pass because they have succumbed to backlash. In an ideal world; gamers should now be laughing at MS' demise while pissing on their graves.



Not really. 

Gamers are similar to wrestling fans which means they're a very passionate group. If you fuck them over they'll be sure to remember it. With that being said of all the shit that Microsoft's done since the reveal up to today's changes it's bound to hurt them severely. They've damaged their rep. I personally can say I know people that were extreme Microsoft fans that have given up because they can't be trusted. While they're sure to get some fans back what's done is done.


----------



## Milliardo (Jun 19, 2013)

loyalty is easily bought today khris unfortunately..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Not really.
> 
> Gamers are similar to wrestling fans which means they're a very passionate group. If you fuck them over they'll be sure to remember it. With that being said of all the shit that Microsoft's done since the reveal up to today's changes it's bound to hurt them severely. They've damaged their rep. I personally can say I know people that were extremely Microsoft fans that have given up because they can't be trusted. While they're sure to get some fans back what's done is done.



I don't see anybody remembering shit. It's like everybody forgot how MS were soul sucking devils that can't give two squirts a piss about their fans. *And they still don't lol.* 

Almost every rant video made about the Xbone turned into a "support Xbone video". Just check out Youtube 




Milliardo said:


> loyalty is easily bought today khris unfortunately..



If this was anything else other than gaming, people would still stick the middle finger. But somehow gamers think they can't live with the shiny new console/game regardless of how well it could fuck them. Almost makes ashamed of being a gamer.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 19, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Not really.
> 
> Gamers are similar to wrestling fans which means they're a very passionate group. If you fuck them over they'll be sure to remember it. With that being said of all the shit that Microsoft's done since the reveal up to today's changes it's bound to hurt them severely. They've damaged their rep. I personally can say I know people that were extremely Microsoft fans that have given up because they can't be trusted. While they're sure to get some fans back what's done is done.



I know a couple of people who are going still PS4 even after this DRM policy change who were huge Xbox fanboys.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2013)

Khris said:


> If this was anything else other than gaming, people would still stick the middle finger. But somehow gamers think they can't live with the shiny new console/game regardless of how well it could fuck them. Almost makes ashamed of being a gamer.



Of all the things that make me ashamed to be a gamer, this ranks pretty damn low with me, personally.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 19, 2013)

Khris said:


> I don't see anybody remembering shit. It's like everybody forgot how MS were soul sucking devils that can't give two squirts a piss about their fans. *And they still don't lol.*


Excatly Microsoft has been pulling this type of anti consumer bull shit for years now and with the whole X1 situation up until now Microsoft was basically telling us to deal with it.

The only reason why they changed there policies is because there bottom line is being affected they don't give two shits about the consumer.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 19, 2013)

Khris said:


> I don't see anybody remembering shit. It's like everybody forgot how MS were soul sucking devils that can't give two squirts a piss about their fans. *And they still don't lol.*
> 
> Almost every rant video made about the Xbone turned into a "support Xbone video". Just check out Youtube



I see the videos but at the same time I see other's comments and what not about the situation as well. Neogaf, here, Gamefaqs, twitter, a lot of people are still saying they don't care anymore. It varies from person to person. Honestly if you switch over to the Xbox from a PS4 when the PS4 is stronger, cheaper, when Sony didn't fuck you like Microsoft did and everything else it's basically brand loyalty. That's all it is. If you say "Yeah I want Titanfall so I'll ge-" then that's a legit reason. Unfortunately not everyone thinks like that. 

From what I've seen the majority aren't changing. I think people are just wilding out on youtube videos personally. 





Enclave said:


> I know a couple of people who are going still PS4 even after this DRM policy change who were huge Xbox fanboys.
> 
> Microsoft has been doing this shit for a while and now gamers were personally affected by it. I hope those who usually don't pay attention actually pay attention to this. It's not a good thing.



Exactly what I'm saying.


----------



## Gino (Jun 19, 2013)

Khris said:


> And here is why everybody thinks lowly of gamers. We are fucking forgetful. MS is getting a pass because they have succumbed to backlash. In an ideal world; gamers should now be laughing at MS' demise while pissing on their graves.



This Guy....This Guy is my type of Gamer.pek


----------



## kluang (Jun 19, 2013)

I still won't buy an XBox. I will not reward Microsoft for reversing their bullshit policy that shouldn't be implement in the first place


----------



## OdinZeus (Jun 19, 2013)

Sony really screw themselves.
If the new Xbawk and Playstation had DRM,the console players would just say "This is bad,but it's the future and I really want to play CoD so whatever" and the greedy gaming companies would win everything.
But everyone jump on bandwagon after Sony and here is the result.The retards from Sony get almost nothing from this now.
The moral of the story - rule your console peasants with an iron fist and team up with your enemy to milk them even more in the future.
Oh well, maybe next "generation".


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 19, 2013)

so no drm is confirmed???


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Of all the things that make me ashamed to be a gamer, this ranks pretty damn low with me, personally.



To each his own man. I myself never used to care for gamer reactions about anything. But I have slowly noticed how gamer reactions results dumbass decisions by companies that fuck me(and every gamer) over. 



Gino said:


> This Guy....This Guy is my type of Gamer.pek







Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I see the videos but at the same time I see other's comments and what not about the situation as well. Neogaf, here, Gamefaqs, twitter, a lot of people are still saying they don't care anymore. It varies from person to person. Honestly if you switch over to the Xbox from a PS4 when the PS4 is stronger, cheaper, when Sony didn't fuck you like Microsoft did and everything else it's basically brand loyalty. That's all it is. If you say "Yeah I want Titanfall so I'll ge-" then that's a legit reason. Unfortunately not everyone thinks like that.
> 
> From what I've seen the majority aren't changing. I think people are just wilding out on youtube videos personally.
> 
> Exactly what I'm saying.



It's fresh, you hear people saying they're probably going to buy one down the line anyways. 

And no; buying a console that tried to fuck you over for single game  is not a legit reason. It's a reason; but not a legit one if you even remotely cared about gaming in general. 

MS gave in this time, my gut tells that they wont next gen. Actually I am sure of that.

EDIT: And you know what's even the worst about all of this is? It's that the dumbass cunts that actually pre-ordered the Xbone before the NoDRM news will actually benefit from supporting Xbone from the beginning


----------



## Scud (Jun 19, 2013)

Fear not. There's still plenty of time for M$ to fuck you over this gen.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 19, 2013)

Imagine if they surprise-buttsex'd every single XB1 owner with a day 1 firmware update that forces DRM right at your face post launch.

The biggest trolling among consumers during the rise of Next Gen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2013)

Tatumaru said:


> Fear not. There's still plenty of time for M$ to fuck you over this gen.



We'll see. Welp, I am done with this mini-rant. At least I am happy for those who were dying to play KI but couldn't bear the guilt of buying an Xbone. 



Asa-Kun said:


> Imagine if they surprise-buttsex'd every single XB1 owner with a day 1 firmware update that forces DRM right at your face post launch.
> 
> The biggest trolling among consumers during the rise of Next Gen.



I would point and laugh. Hell, I'll make a video about it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 19, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Imagine if they surprise-buttsex'd every single XB1 owner with a day 1 firmware update that forces DRM right at your face post launch.
> 
> The biggest trolling among consumers during the rise of Next Gen.



I would just laugh.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow, certainly a good news for Xbox fans, still not getting one. Now what if once you bought a Xbox One, then after a year, they again reversed their policies?


----------



## Scud (Jun 19, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Imagine if they surprise-buttsex'd every single XB1 owner with a day 1 firmware update that forces DRM right at your face post launch.
> 
> The biggest trolling among consumers during the rise of Next Gen.


That's exactly what I expect of them at this point


----------



## Gino (Jun 19, 2013)

Eisenheim said:


> Wow, certainly a good news for Xbox fans, still not getting one. Now what if once you bought a Xbox One, then after a year, they again reversed their policies?



I believe something's gonna happen this Gen that's gonna be the prologue to this happening and many gamers once again will not even _try_ to do anything about it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 19, 2013)

major nelson spent all that time talking down to joe about how it was too ingrained into the system  to change then 3 days later its changed. all i can say is ive made my decision and ms is gonna deal with that now


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 20, 2013)

fucking microsoft changing up all their shit cause they fucked up, hahaha

still don't know if they can be trusted, the fact they even tried to pull this shit


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 20, 2013)

of course they cant be. the question is does that matter for those who want theconsole cause of this


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 20, 2013)

^^Seeing some of the response obviously for some people it's a yes, they're just happy they can play Halo. Honestly after Microsoft basically said fuck off. No they really shouldn't be.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 20, 2013)

It's a mistake for anyone to fool themselves into trusting a company whose sole purpose is profit, has your best interest at heart. The only reason Sony made the declarations they did at E3 was because it would give them good PR and more early preorders, and that was mission-fucking-accomplished on their part.


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 20, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> major nelson spent all that time talking down to joe about how it was too ingrained into the system  to change then 3 days later its changed. all i can say is ive made my decision and ms is gonna deal with that now



He is more like demoted to sergeant at this point there is no way this asshole can keep his post as major.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 20, 2013)

Gnome said:


> It's a mistake for anyone to fool themselves into trusting a company whose sole purpose is profit, has your best interest at heart. The only reason Sony made the declarations they did at E3 was because it would give them good PR and more early preorders, and that was mission-fucking-accomplished on their part.



it's true that profits are at the heart of all business doings, but you have to give sony credit taking the oppurtunity to look better and differentiate themselves drastically all at once.  

the market is proving sony did the right thing, due to those preorders and MS backtracking.  

huge gamer victory


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 20, 2013)

Gnome said:


> It's a mistake for anyone to fool themselves into trusting a company whose sole purpose is profit, has your best interest at heart. The only reason Sony made the declarations they did at E3 was because it would give them good PR and more early preorders, and that was mission-fucking-accomplished on their part.



i have my doubts about this. sony have always patented things like this without using them...and i remember back in 2011 how tretton explicitly said that heavy handed used games drm was blatantly anticonsumer and he doubted it would be in the ps4. i compare that to adam orths comments and the two companies approach to disk based drm could not be any more different online passes be damned.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 20, 2013)

Gnome said:


> It's a mistake for anyone to fool themselves into trusting a company whose sole purpose is profit, has your best interest at heart. The only reason Sony made the declarations they did at E3 was because it would give them good PR and more early preorders, and that was mission-fucking-accomplished on their part.



While I agree entirely, you can run a company and make a decent enough profit, treat your customers well, and not be an asshole.

Microsoft failed in all three hence the severe backlash and the slamming of the brakes before flying off the cliff. Though for many it seems it's just far too late. This was something that should've been done at E3 and they chose not to, handing over the advantage to their competitors.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 20, 2013)

OdinZeus said:


> Sony really screw themselves.
> If the new Xbawk and Playstation had DRM,the console players would just say "This is bad,but it's the future and I really want to play CoD so whatever" and the greedy gaming companies would win everything.
> But everyone jump on bandwagon after Sony and here is the result.The retards from Sony get almost nothing from this now.
> The moral of the story - rule your console peasants with an iron fist and team up with your enemy to milk them even more in the future.
> Oh well, maybe next "generation".



Or maybe game sales remain high because people aren't completely turned off from console gaming in general.

The "future" doesn't come because of some market bs.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 20, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> it's true that profits are at the heart of all business doings, but you have to give sony credit taking the oppurtunity to look better and differentiate themselves drastically all at once.
> 
> the market is proving sony did the right thing, due to those preorders and MS backtracking.
> 
> huge gamer victory





Inuhanyou said:


> i have my doubts about this. sony have always patented things like this without using them...and i remember back in 2011 how tretton explicitly said that heavy handed used games drm was blatantly anticonsumer and he doubted it would be in the ps4. i compare that to adam orths comments and the two companies approach to disk based drm could not be any more different online passes be damned.





ShadowReij said:


> While I agree entirely, you can run a company and make a decent enough profit, treat your customers well, and not be an asshole.
> 
> Microsoft failed in all three hence the severe backlash and the slamming of the brakes before flying off the cliff. Though for many it seems it's just far too late. This was something that should've been done at E3 and they chose not to, handing over the advantage to their competitors.



I enjoy a bit of theatre myself, but only time will tell what all this will become.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 20, 2013)

November is a long way off so let's just sit back and enjoy the show.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 20, 2013)

Holy shit,the greatest 180 in the short history of gaming.

If the sales were great,MS wouldn't have given a fuck about the bad PR,but as it stands,it seems that they shat their pants at the low number of pre-orders the XBone got.

The rat race just became even more interesting..


----------



## Fiona (Jun 20, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Microsoft still tried to stick it to the consumer.
> 
> Just because they suddenly decided that sticking it to the consumer is a bad thing, doesnt mean im gonna buy their product.
> 
> ...



I got 17 reps from this post i made earlier 

From PR standpoint this is a nightmare for them 

Its hilarious though


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 20, 2013)

Are initial One supporters really this disgruntled? I mean, I know you look like total asshats now for defending Microsoft's shitty policies, but come on.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 20, 2013)

Xbone 180 is the most backpeddling bandwagoning thing I've ever seen.



> Are initial One supporters really this disgruntled? I mean, I know you look like total asshats now for defending Microsoft's shitty policies, but come on.



>people giving Microsoft the easy pass for dropping most things
>forgetting that they're STILL dealing with Microsoft

Are people bought this easily?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 20, 2013)

Sadly, yes.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes, people are bought this easily. It's akin to how easily people are fooled by candidates for a political position. People get caught up in hype and appearances.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVzwI_aImrw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 20, 2013)

So what happen to the "future" they are advertising a few days back?


----------



## Kishido (Jun 20, 2013)

Nice for XBox fans, consumers overall the world and nice to have competition now... Still will get my PS4 for 100 € less, better hardware, no Kinect shit, Naughty Dog and cuz MS tried to fuck us up hard


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 20, 2013)

Still not buying, but plat can rest easier now


----------



## Gnome (Jun 20, 2013)

I'll buy it, I still love me some Halo.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 20, 2013)

Poor Joe has been having upload problems all day. Wanted to see his reaction, since this probably felt like a smack in the face after Major Nelson's whole, "Are you an xbox designer Joe?"


----------



## Reyes (Jun 20, 2013)

Can't wait to see Angry Joe feelings about this.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 20, 2013)

Still not getting the Xbox 180.

Who's to say sometime down the line they won't re-invoke DRM and the other bullshit policies and your stuck with a brick?

Fuck Microsoft.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 20, 2013)

Is Microsoft doing anything for Gamescom?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 20, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Removing all the DRM, used game limitation bullshit**
> 
> Oh, lookadat.
> 
> Now we're back to plain old same console wars. Sweet. Which means I'll actually play Quantum Break and Crimson Dragon some day. Maybe I'll get second hand or used or some shit (Ironically enough). Because the price is still a joke.



i asked earlier in the thread if all these changes mean that the xbox will now be supported in the countries that were excluded at first and somebody said no

aren't you in portugal? portugal wasn't supported


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 20, 2013)

Goova said:


> INB4 Xbox 360
> 
> Get it


Too late 

//HbS


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 20, 2013)

Pach called it: 

----

This is what I think is going to happen:
Mattrick is going to go in an interview and say in his incredibly airy way "Well Wraith, we listened to the customer. They showed us that they didn't like what we showed and we listened. We listen to our customers when they speak to us. We listen to our customers especially when they speak so passionately to us. We listen to our customers when they speak because care about our customers."

They don't give a shit about us. We've been complaining for months about this bullshit and they kept on driving blindly towards the cliff edge. They didn't do that because they cared, they did it because they thought Sony was going to follow them down the same path. Sony played this absolutely brilliantly and made them and us think that they were going to follow MS.

Once Sony pulled out their dicks and pissed on MS instead of us and we all jumped ship to Sony, MS realised that they've lost unless they do something. They decided to 'listen' to us as a last resort to try and plug a hole in a sinking ship.

Mattrick's going to get fired, there's just no way I can see him being able to survive this. He was either the guy spearheading this and should go or he'll be the scapegoat and MS will need a sacrifice to satiate the rage of the gamers a bit more. Phil Spencer has to go to. His face is way to smug and punchable.

I posted this last week in the PS4 thread:


Black Wraith said:


> We might be a drop in the ocean but we are the .
> 
> Publishers aren't going to wait around for the Xbone to drop in price and they'll just go to the PS4 which will have a bigger share especially in the beginning.
> 
> No parent is going to go out an buy something that cost $400-$500 item, they'll only buy it once the price goes down and they here people talking how good it is.


 We influenced.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 20, 2013)

There's threads on reddit with people actually asking bitterly for Microsoft to reinstate all of their DRM policies.

What the fuck is wrong with these people? What the fuck is wrong with consumers?



PoinT_BlanK said:


> i asked earlier in the thread if all these changes mean that the xbox will now be supported in the countries that were excluded at first and somebody said no
> 
> aren't you in portugal? portugal wasn't supported



If it's still not supported by the time I actually plan on getting it which is not in a looooooooooooooooooooong time? Tough luck, I guess. Maybe I'll borrow a console from a friend or some shit. I'm planning on getting a cheap-ish WiiU next year anyway so baby steps. Gotta see which console is having the exclusives I really want and which one is going to be best for multiplatform stuff.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 20, 2013)

Probably confused Xbox fanboys who defended the X1 after its reveal, and don't want to look like they're backpeddling now.

Edit: More seriously, it could be people that were looking forward to the family sharing thing. That was a cool feature. No idea why Microsoft can't have both an offline console and allow that family sharing plan for consoles that are connected - at least in the case for people who buy digitally. Could have been a publisher issue where Microsoft was basically told, "It's either used games or this sharing plan. You can't have both."

That's giving Microsoft the benefit of the doubt, since publishers are kinda huge assholes too.


----------



## ironherc (Jun 20, 2013)

glad to see people here aren't that dumb enough to easily fall to microsoft's crap and jump back to it's arms. They clearly don't give a damn about it's costumers and seeing how easily they can remove all the restrictions. I'm pretty sure they can easily come up with something as bad again after the launch.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Jun 20, 2013)

That was funny.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 20, 2013)

I am the only one who want to punch this guy in the face?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 20, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Doesn't work by the way.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 20, 2013)

Haha. Would have been more hilarious if it true.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 20, 2013)

How come this thread is 2 stars now. What is wrong with you people


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 20, 2013)

I seriously can't be the only one wondering about "the power of the cloud" and "cloud computation"

that was their entire angle in regards to the benefits of their online connection needed, approach

they said their games were being designed around the cloud to provide better experiences with deeper enemy A.I. and ever changing worlds. What happens now that the console can be totally offline? the games won't be as good? game designs will have to change? 

??

[i knew the cloud thing was bs from the start, i just want someone to put the pressure on them by asking this]


----------



## Slice (Jun 20, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> [i knew the cloud thing was bs from the start, i just want someone to put the pressure on them by asking this]



This could lead to some really interresting responses.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 20, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I seriously can't be the only one wondering about "the power of the cloud" and "cloud computation"



Buzzwords.


----------



## Roman (Jun 20, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am the only one who want to punch this guy in the face?



Wait, did he REALLY write that or was it some guy taking a piss out of him?


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 20, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I seriously can't be the only one wondering about "the power of the cloud" and "cloud computation"
> 
> that was their entire angle in regards to the benefits of their online connection needed, approach
> 
> ...



It was probably supposed to be another person being the AI controling it from afar. Now they will install a hamster in your xbone and it'll do just as good of a job.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 20, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Wait, did he REALLY write that or was it some guy taking a piss out of him?



Nope, that picture was an edit. Here is the original post



But yeah, he has an annoying smug in his face.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 20, 2013)

Eisenheim said:


> Nope, that picture was an edit. Here is the original post
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, he has an annoying smug when I see him.



I still want to punch him


----------



## Roman (Jun 20, 2013)

> We appreciate your passion, support and willingness to challenge the assumptions of digital licensing and connectivity. While we believe that the majority of people will play games online and access the cloud for both games and entertainment, we will give consumers the choice of both physical and digital content.





Yeah. I certainly want to punch him. After his comment that they already have a device that works offline called the Xbox 360, the whole article just sounds like they're pissed off at their fans for wanting something other than what they wanted to give us. And the last paragraph is a dead giveaway of that.

Xbox, Go Home.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 20, 2013)

> “You have to be connected [for cloud processing to work]. All of the things that require the internet will require the console to connect. We want and expect most people to take advantage of those things, but we also want to give people the choice that they can play offline,” Whitten said.
> 
> Finally, Whitten could not give any reassurance that Microsoft will not change its policies in the future.



They kinda answered it there. What i'm taking from that is that people that will use the console offline/don't have internet won't have as deep experiences as those who do, for games that use the so called "cloud computation". 

But the most important part of that article and why everyone should be wary/cautious is this:



> *Whitten could not give any reassurance that Microsoft will not change its policies in the future.*



????????????????

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

what the fuck, surely they wouldn't be as stupid enough as to change their policies again, then again..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 20, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Probably confused Xbox fanboys who defended the X1 after its reveal, and don't want to look like they're backpeddling now.
> 
> Edit: More seriously, it could be people that were looking forward to the family sharing thing. That was a cool feature. No idea why Microsoft can't have both an offline console and allow that family sharing plan for consoles that are connected - at least in the case for people who buy digitally. Could have been a publisher issue where Microsoft was basically told, "It's either used games or this sharing plan. You can't have both."
> 
> That's giving Microsoft the benefit of the doubt, since publishers are kinda huge assholes too.



Games still install into the HDD but it requires a disk so it makes less sense and physical media is useless


----------



## Darmody (Jun 20, 2013)

> Whitten could not give any reassurance that Microsoft will not change its policies in the future.



Microsoft, what are you doing? 

Yeah, I'll hold out on getting an xbone just yet. PS4 at launch and then I'm gonna see how things develop with the xbox, they don't seem to have a concise, defined strategy.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 20, 2013)

Games that rely on cloud processing will probably require you to play online if it is actually crucial to the environment.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 20, 2013)

I can already tell that this is gonna be one of the most interesting generation in video games history. The future looks interesting.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2013)

I still expect this to be only a temporary retreat.  Microsoft wants this.  They do it with their software all the time.  The X-Box One will gradually shift towards DRM.  It just won't be during the first year.


----------



## OdinZeus (Jun 20, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I still expect this to be only a temporary retreat.  Microsoft wants this.  They do it with their software all the time.  The X-Box One will gradually shift towards DRM.  It just won't be during the first year.



Fortunately they have a product for poor people like you:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 20, 2013)

Region free too. I'm guessing someone was fired after all the bullshit that ensued.


----------



## Augors (Jun 20, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Region free too. I'm guessing someone was fired after all the bullshit that ensued.


Bill Gates.

I want to see a parody video of Bill Gates going down to the Xbox division and fuck shit up. Also, they will have to get me free stuff to come back to them


----------



## DedValve (Jun 20, 2013)

Microsoft PR going crazy.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jun 20, 2013)

Beat me to it. That shit was hilarious


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=JVzwI_aImrw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## creative (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm just glad that Microsoft called off this DRM bullshit. I really would like to play halo and killer instinct.

although, don't you guys find it ironic, sad even, that sony is being hailed the champion of gaming in general for not changing much of anything on their console, besides the compatibility?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 20, 2013)

creative said:


> although, don't you guys find it ironic, sad even, that sony is being hailed the champion of gaming in general for not changing much of anything on their console, besides the compatibility?


Yep, all thanks to MS. lol


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 20, 2013)

creative said:


> I'm just glad that Microsoft called off this DRM bullshit. I really would like to play halo and killer instinct.
> 
> although, don't you guys find it ironic, sad even, that sony is being hailed the champion of gaming in general for not changing much of anything on their console, besides the compatibility?



What made Sony hero's was not the fact they didn't change anything, its the fact they didn't change anything _despite_ their major competitor adopting a new model that would garner them more money.  

Sony even had a patent on the same type DRM technology.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 20, 2013)

> First is family sharing, this feature is near and dear to me and I truly felt it would have helped the industry grow and make both gamers and developers happy. The premise is simple and elegant, when you buy your games for Xbox One, you can set any of them to be part of your shared library. Anyone who you deem to be family had access to these games regardless of where they are in the world. There was never any catch to that, they didn’t have to share the same billing address or physical address it could be anyone. When your family member accesses any of your games, they’re placed into a special demo mode. This demo mode in most cases would be the full game with a 15-45 minute timer and in some cases an hour. This allowed the person to play the game, get familiar with it then make a purchase if they wanted to. When the time limit was up they would automatically be prompted to the Marketplace so that they may order it if liked the game. We were toying around with a limit on the number of times members could access the shared game (as to discourage gamers from simply beating the game by doing multiple playthroughs). but we had not settled on an appropriate way of handling it. One thing we knew is that we wanted the experience to be seamless for both the person sharing and the family member benefiting. There weren’t many models of this system already in the wild other than Sony’s horrendous game sharing implementation, but it was clear their approach (if one could call it that) was not the way to go. Developers complained about the lost sales and gamers complained about overbearing DRM that punished those who didn’t share that implemented by publishers to quell gamers from taking advantage of a poorly thought out system. We wanted our family sharing plan to be something that was talked about and genuinely enjoyed by the masses as a way of inciting gamers to try new games.



How game sharing really worked.

Wow it was only an hour demo.

Thats GAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 20, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am the only one who want to punch this guy in the face?


Been wanting to for a while.



> Whitten could not give any reassurance that Microsoft will not change its policies in the future.



They wouldn't dare. Well fuck it. Not my problem, it'll be all the buyers that were conned.


Pain In The Ass said:


> It was probably supposed to be another person being the AI controling it from afar. Now they will install a hamster in your xbone and it'll do just as good of a job.


Hamsters. 


Augors said:


> Bill Gates.
> 
> I want to see a parody video of Bill Gates going down to the Xbox division and fuck shit up. Also, they will have to get me free stuff to come back to them


Bill probably tore them a new anus. 


creative said:


> I'm just glad that Microsoft called off this DRM bullshit. I really would like to play halo and killer instinct.
> 
> although, don't you guys find it ironic, sad even, that sony is being hailed the champion of gaming in general for not changing much of anything on their console, besides the compatibility?



I find this more sad.


Seriously? When did expected shit become optional features?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 20, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Probably confused Xbox fanboys who defended the X1 after its reveal, and don't want to look like they're backpeddling now.
> 
> Edit: More seriously, it could be people that were looking forward to the family sharing thing. That was a cool feature. No idea why Microsoft can't have both an offline console and allow that family sharing plan for consoles that are connected - at least in the case for people who buy digitally. Could have been a publisher issue where Microsoft was basically told, "It's either used games or this sharing plan. You can't have both."
> 
> That's giving Microsoft the benefit of the doubt, since publishers are kinda huge assholes too.



Yup that awesome timed demo plan that Sony has talked about using Gaikai for without forcing a friend of yours to buy the game first.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 20, 2013)

Like I've said there is a correct way of going about these things, Microsoft's wasn't it. I don't see  why they can't have the family sharing without the BS. And sorry publishers you either adapt or fall, you're seeing what's happening and instead of changing yourselves you want to change the rules.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Yup that awesome timed demo plan that Sony has talked about using Gaikai for without forcing a friend of yours to buy the game first.



I especially enjoyed the fact that the employee who wrote that pretty convincing piece was genuinely in the belief that 15-45 minute Family Sharing demo was a *good* thing.  That's the innovation he was referring to? The family sharing aspect sounded decent until you actually heard the details.

While he provided a decent argument, it did come off a bit as "we're trying to provide innovative services and provide money so developers can stop living in poverty because the big bad used gaming market is raping them and the consumers are the ones who are bringing down the whips. But hey, we're trying to act humble by stating we failed to properly convey to the audience why our plan was the right one and that consumers who thought otherwise were idiots."


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 20, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> How game sharing really worked.
> 
> Wow it was only an hour demo.
> 
> Thats GAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY



I knew there was a catch to that family plan:



PoinT_BlanK said:


> what's sad is that as many times as he brought up the family plan, no insightful information regarding it was disclosured, the wording he used was vague _"you can check out the games in my library"_..ok, does that mean i can play them to entirety as often as i want? that i can only play through them once? how many family plans can members be part of? does it have a limitation on how many games in someone's library we can play? if someone's didn't do the 24hr check in can the member in the family plan still play the game in his library?
> 
> fuck outta here ms, i can see through your bull, come back when you ready



I just don't trust MS


----------



## deathgod (Jun 20, 2013)

You can still dl the digital version of games onto your HDD and instantly swap between games right, this relates to the PS4 as well? Also if you only need to connect to the internet once on initial setup, why does it still need Kinect to be Kinected?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 20, 2013)

deathgod said:


> You can still dl the digital version of games onto your HDD and instantly swap between games right, this relates to the PS4 as well? Also if you only need to connect to the internet once on initial setup, why does it still need Kinect to be Kinected?



Because it's an expensive piece of technology and if the NSA is going to subsidise it they need it connected to every Xbox 180 at all times so that when you're connected to the internet they can spy on you if they so choose.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 20, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> I especially enjoyed the fact that the employee who wrote that pretty convincing piece was genuinely in the belief that *15-45 minute Family Sharing *demo was a *good* thing.  That's the innovation he was referring to? The family sharing aspect sounded decent until you actually heard the details.
> 
> While he provided a decent argument, it did come off a bit as "we're trying to provide innovative services and provide money so developers can stop living in poverty because the big bad used gaming market is raping them and the consumers are the ones who are bringing down the whips. But hey, we're trying to act humble by stating we failed to properly convey to the audience why our plan was the right one and that consumers who thought otherwise were idiots."



That's the big Family Plan? lol Are you kidding me? It wasn't a communication issue, we heard them loud and clear, it was a policy issue. Why can't they just come out say the publishers came to them to try and fix their problem because that's all it really was at this point.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 20, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=JVzwI_aImrw[/YOUTUBE]



The biggest douche. THE BIGGEST FUCKING DOUCHE.

My God, that fake tough gamer act makes me wanna puke. Fucking metalheads, man.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]tRJ97ZeK_BQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 20, 2013)

who up starred this thread. the xb1 was an anti consumer pos. now its just a kinect required overpriced pos


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 20, 2013)

I have no clue. Why isn't this thread one starred?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 20, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> who up starred this thread. the xb1 was an anti consumer pos. now its just a kinect required overpriced pos



Now that its exclusives are not barred by bullshit draconian DRM measures, they see this as a step in the right direction. Which it is, actually. The price is still a fucking joke but I now see myself using one down the road eventually.

You have Halo (Before you say anything go see how many people are buying Killzone at launch), Quantum Break, Crimson Dragon (This fucking game has some kind of development curse, how hard it is to release a Panzer Dragoon game nowadays) and then there's Dead Rising 3 but that one looks like a bastardized piece of shit.

I wonder if a stick of gum could resolve everyone's kinect problems? Just stick that fucker in there and jerk off all you want. Or does the console shut down if it doesn't detect a fat fuck sweating in front of it?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 20, 2013)

we know titanfall is coming to ps4 via the activision contract...99 percent of the games on xb1 will be on ps4.....so why?????


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 20, 2013)

Is it safe to say that Microsoft lost the trust of the gamer? It happened before with sega and the sega Saturn and look to what happened to the dreamcast.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 20, 2013)

I would say yes but we're months away from release so only time will tell.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 20, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Is it safe to say that Microsoft lost the trust of the gamer? It happened before with sega and the sega Saturn and look to what happened to the dreamcast.



It's looking like they may have.



The Xbox 180 is still sitting at 8th on that list.  It's been there for days and hasn't budged.  Meanwhile the sold out launch PS4 has been at #2 since like a day after the system went on sale.

I'm sure reversing the DRM will win MS back some people but certainly not all.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 20, 2013)

disgustingly i see ppl on youtube saying microsoft doing this means they won the console war now and ps4 has no chance....gee thanks blind consumerist bandwagoners.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 20, 2013)

Welp.
Microsoft's Xbox One is now Numbero Uno on Amazon after the dropping of DRM and sony's new update bricking some people's consoles.

Oh _joy. _

If xbox dropped the kinect and 100 dollars it would actually be allowed to have a place in the top 10


----------



## dream (Jun 20, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> disgustingly i see ppl on youtube saying microsoft doing this means they won the console war now and ps4 has no chance....gee thanks blind consumerist bandwagoners.



As much as I liked Microsoft being mocked to hell and back this is getting even more amusing.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 20, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Welp.
> Microsoft's Xbox One is now Numbero Uno on Amazon after the dropping of DRM and sony's new update bricking some people's consoles.
> 
> Oh _joy. _
> ...



I just checked its in 8th place. : \


----------



## Stars (Jun 20, 2013)

Try as you might, there's just no raining on our parade. XBOX FUN is on the way.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 20, 2013)

Yagura said:


> I just checked its in 8th place. : \



It's just gone up to 7th actually.  So there has been more Xbox One Pre-orders than there have been Xbox 360 controllers sold at amazon.com in 2013 so far.



God Movement said:


> Is the Watch Dogs Launch Bundle sold out?



I don't think any of the bundles are sold out yet.  Just the base launch day console.

Oh and if you check the 2013 best sellers on amazon.ca?

PS4 #1
Xbox 180 #13


----------



## Gino (Jun 20, 2013)

Stars said:


> Try as you might, there's just no raining on our parade. XBOX FUN is on the way.



Drones like you single handily fucking up the gaming industry.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 20, 2013)

Might get one 2 to 3 years from now


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm still not going to be bother to get one. 

First generation no xbox.


----------



## hadou (Jun 20, 2013)

Is Titanfall definitely only for the Xbox One and PC?


----------



## Scud (Jun 20, 2013)

hadou said:


> Is Titanfall definitely only for the Xbox One and PC?


lol nope. Titanfall will be on the 360 when it comes out, and will probably make its way to PS4 eventually.


----------



## hadou (Jun 20, 2013)

Tatumaru said:


> lol nope. Titanfall will be on the 360 when it comes out, and will probably make its way to PS4 eventually.



I really hope it makes its way to the PS4


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 20, 2013)

WHHHHHHHHHHHYYYYY???????


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> WHHHHHHHHHHHYYYYY???????



What? She's right.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 20, 2013)

In only the most basic and condescending sense.


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 20, 2013)

“Well it's Microsoft vs. just think the teenage boy gamer, and the teenage boy gamer won” Fuck you stupid bich.



^That guy


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 20, 2013)

This is a great article by Jim sterling: 



> It takes a lot of naivety to trust so willingly in Microsoft, a company that's done absolutely nothing to earn our trust. It takes even more to believe that an industry so dependent on heavy-handed consumer control deserves to survive. Frankly, any industry that suffers due to the reversal of ONE console's DRM policies is an industry that deserves to suffer.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=xcXdWRJ-xb4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 20, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> It takes a lot of naivety to trust so willingly in Microsoft, a company that's done absolutely nothing to earn our trust. It takes even more to believe that an industry so dependent on heavy-handed consumer control deserves to survive. Frankly, any industry that suffers due to the reversal of ONE console's DRM policies is an industry that deserves to suffer.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...






Loved every fucking word. If these publishers want to survive then do it on your own don't beg the fucking console makers. Actually make games we want to fucking keep.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> WHHHHHHHHHHHYYYYY???????



Cringe worthy analysis by someone uncomfortable out of her element.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Stars (Jun 20, 2013)

Gino said:


> Drones like you single handily fucking up the gaming industry.




And bitter, self-righteous, pathetic losers like you have made the Xbox One even better.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 20, 2013)

Stars said:


> And bitter, self-righteous, pathetic losers like you have made the Xbox One even better.



Why are you insulting the people who fixed your fucking console?  You're not the one who nutted up and told Microsoft what's for.  You just bent over and took what they dished out with a smile on your face.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 20, 2013)

hadou said:


> I really hope it makes its way to the PS4



its timed exclusive and the devs already said they have plans of taking it to other platforms in the future

will def be on ps4 at some point


----------



## Enclave (Jun 20, 2013)

hadou said:


> I really hope it makes its way to the PS4



It's already been as good as confirmed.  One of the devs said it going to the PS4 is possible and also commented that he couldn't say why it wasn't already due to agreements between EA and Microsoft.

That's dev speak for timed exclusivity contract.


----------



## Scud (Jun 20, 2013)

Stars said:


> And bitter, self-righteous, pathetic losers like you have made the Xbox One even better.


This makes no sense. Better how? Xbone is still shit tier.

Blind faith like yours is hilarious, because it makes it impossible for you to see when you're getting fucked in the ass. Have fun with your spybox.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 20, 2013)

This is whom the Xbox is made for. Folks like him.


----------



## Stars (Jun 20, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Why are you insulting the people who fixed your fucking console?  You're not the one who nutted up and told Microsoft what's for.  You just bent over and took what they dished out with a smile on your face.



It's impossible for me to have "bent over" for them when the console is 5 months away from launch. Not a dime has been spent. I'm insulting him because obviously, his objective wasn't to make the console better, seeing as he's still reciting the same bullshit about tarnished dreams and broken trust like he's had the console for years and it suddenly decided to spit in his face. No matter what Microsoft does to satiate you melodramatic haters, they somehow still manage to offend you. What's it going to take for your kind to focus all your attention on the Jesustation 4 instead of a console you clearly hate?



Tatumaru said:


> This makes no sense. Better how? Xbone is still shit tier.
> 
> Blind faith like yours is hilarious, because it makes it impossible for you to see when you're getting fucked in the ass. Have fun with your spybox.



So I'm getting fucked in the ass because I don't buy into your delusional conspiracy theory? The jokes on me then. Luckily for you there's a console that will allow you to jack off to your favorite Final Fantasy characters in complete privacy. No need to continue repeating the same trash like you've actually got valid arguments.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 20, 2013)

I can now buy an X-box One Guilt free.

happy day.


----------



## Stars (Jun 20, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> I can now buy an X-box One Guilt free.
> 
> happy day.



Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 20, 2013)

good thing too cause i was not looking forward to having to get a ps4 just to get new games


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 20, 2013)

I personally am a little worried that Microsoft doesn't fully know what they are doing. And I don't want to buy an Xbox One on the first day and then Microsoft goes all bi-polar 6 months or a year later and change their policies or something else drastically for the worse. Now I could be wrong, and that's why after about two years, give or take, I myself will jump in and purchase one.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 20, 2013)

They'll probably do something as the years pass that'll probably get some bad press, but people will accept it. Kinda like upping XBL's price to $60 a year.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcXdWRJ-xb4[/YOUTUBE]

It's scary how many opinions Angry Joe and I share. It's like he's reading my mind.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (Jun 20, 2013)

Angry Joe Reaper


----------



## Gino (Jun 20, 2013)

Stars said:


> And bitter, self-righteous, pathetic losers like you have made the Xbox Oneeven better.


Yeah you're a dumbass drone. .......


Enclave said:


> Why are you insulting the people who fixed your fucking console?  You're not the one who nutted up and told Microsoft what's for.  You just bent over and took what they dished out with a smile on your face.


No use arguing with him he has too much mircrosperm in his eyes.


Tatumaru said:


> This makes no sense. Better how? Xbone is still shit tier.
> 
> Blind faith like yours is hilarious, because it makes it impossible for you to see when you're getting fucked in the ass. Have fun with your spybox.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 20, 2013)

<3 Angry Joe, getting a PS4 and not giving a fuck anymore.


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 20, 2013)

^Did he said that? He is a Xbox player so i wanted to know if he is really going for a PS4.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 20, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> ^Did he said that? He is a Xbox player so i wanted to know if he is really going for a PS4.



He is indeed getting a PS4.  He's also probably getting a Xbox 180 if he can afford it but it seems PS4 he's definitely getting at launch because Sony didn't fuck him around.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 20, 2013)

Why woudlnt he, even without DRM Xbox One is still shit, have sharing used games through their network and paying extra fees for no reason.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah, he stated a lot of times that he is excited to go back to Sony or to enter Sony.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 20, 2013)

I can't help but imagine how simple it would've been if they just did this in the first place.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 20, 2013)

Dunno if this got posted.


----------



## axellover2 (Jun 20, 2013)

Good lord is everyone at Microsoft incompetent?  Lol Family sharing that everyone hyped is just glorified demos. I don't even....


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 20, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> I can't help but imagine how simple it would've been if they just did this in the first place.



Perhaps if YOU HAD GIVEN THEM THE TIME TO DO IT they would have done it. After all, didn't they release the Xbox 360 S afterwards during the sixth-generation... oh, and I forgot about the "low-end, third world" Xbox Core version that was sold to the poor saps who couldn't bring out the X360's full potential! Oh noes! Woe us, the consumer! 

Apparently, you guys want to have your cake and eat it too... Or you were intent on complaining to make them do the DRM shit and now the console is a worse version of the PS4... oh wait, doesn't that means you were trying to sabotage the XBONE?

I read between lines you know... If Mattrick said what he said, then you deserve to be told that in your faces!!!

Mind you, I too, had the same idea, but then again, it's not like they haven't created multiple versions of the same console in the past...

Sony, because of your fans, you're officially on my Blacklist, and I won't get any product from you ever again. As with Microsoft, pull anything you want off, I'll buy it even if it's garbage, because you actually did what any normal person would have done


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 20, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> Perhaps if YOU HAD GIVEN THEM THE TIME TO DO IT they would have done it. After all, didn't they release the Xbox 360 S afterwards during the sixth-generation... oh, and I forgot about the "low-end, third world" Xbox Core version that was sold to the poor saps who couldn't bring out the X360's full potential! Oh noes! Woe us, the consumer!
> 
> Apparently, you guys want to have your cake and eat it too... Or you were intent on complaining to make them do the DRM shit and now the console is a worse version of the PS4... oh wait, doesn't that means you were trying to sabotage the XBONE?
> 
> ...



THEY DIDN"T WANT TO DO IT DIFFERENT STORY!

Please, don't be stupid and confuse the two. Microsoft had no intention of doing this hence why Don basically said if you don't the Xbox One and all the restrictions well fuck you and stay with your 360. As I've said there was a correct way to go about what Microsoft wanted to. Their DRM policies were not it, it was just a sleezy way for publishers and MS to make more money. Their policy was a software issue, there was absolutely no need to release a new variation to solve what could've been done from day 1.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 21, 2013)

Graeme said:


> Dunno if this got posted.



It always makes me sad to read things these sorts of things. 

I can empathize with this person on the whole communication point. Xbox One should not have just talked about TV on their reveal. They should have been talking about the family sharing plan (even if it is just a demo). Hell, even this stupid sounding social network feature has more to do with games than the TV features. 

He's also not wrong about the used games industry. It does hurt devs/publishers. But their plan to tackle the issue wouldn't have worked. You know what could work? Pricing the games lower so there's not much of a difference in price between new and used. Then informing gamers on the issue. At least they'd still make money that they'd otherwise not get due to Gamestop vacuuming it all up into their pockets. 

It's nice that the Xbox One's DRM policies are gone. But the used games issue is still effecting the entire industry. Trying to tackle the issue with DRM is not the way to do this. Pricing games so they're affordable even for gamers who don't have a lot of spare money could have real impact.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 21, 2013)

Used games aren't the issue, the issue is the insane amount of money they spend on games.  Seriously, do we really need to motion capture dogs?  SERIOUSLY?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 21, 2013)

We need more motion captured dogs.

At least 10 of every breed.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 21, 2013)

It could also if they would pace themselves with these large budget releases.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 21, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> THEY DIDN"T WANT TO DO IT DIFFERENT STORY!
> 
> Please, don't be stupid and confuse the two. Microsoft had no intention of doing this hence why Don basically said if you don't the Xbox One and all the restrictions well fuck you and stay with your 360. As I've said there was a correct way to go about what Microsoft wanted to. Their DRM policies were not it, it was just a sleezy way for publishers and MS to make more money. Their policy was a software issue, there was absolutely no need to release a new variation to solve what could've been done from day 1.



Except that Microsoft always makes crap for "less developed regions" most of the time. I doubt the Xbox One was the only thing were they'd release only one version of the console when all their products usually have two releases. Didn't they pull the same schtick with the Xbox 360 Core and Arcade?

Yeah, I'm with you in the "they should've done it from day one" but it's not like we're going to get mad at them because of a comment when we've seen that they do release less intrusive "low budget" takes on almost anything they sell..., I would've waited some more before beginning to make such remarks...


----------



## Enclave (Jun 21, 2013)

So you're banking on Microsoft going against everything they were saying?

They were VERY clear, if you didn't have adequate internet they had an offline console for you, the Xbox 360.

They weren't going to make a special Xbox One for developing worlds, they would tell them to buy the 360.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 21, 2013)

^
Except that when the X360 came out, they began making low-end versions afterwards. Afterwards...


----------



## Enclave (Jun 21, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> ^
> Except that when the X360 came out, they began making low-end versions afterwards. Afterwards...



Ok, I just looked it up to be sure.  There was no "low-end versions" of the Xbox 360.  It was just a popular console in the 3rd world because piracy was so easy on it.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 21, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Ok, I just looked it up to be sure.  There was no "low-end versions" of the Xbox 360.  It was just a popular console in the 3rd world because piracy was so easy on it.



The Xbox 360 Core would like to have a word with you...


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 21, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> Sony, because of your fans, you're officially on my Blacklist, and I won't get any product from you ever again. As with Microsoft, pull anything you want off, I'll buy it even if it's garbage, because you actually did what any normal person would have done



Nooooooo! Please come back! What can we do without you???!


......so who are you again?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 21, 2013)

xbox fanboys

lel

also, this is kinda of disturbing



are people really this stupid? Gawd


----------



## God Movement (Jun 21, 2013)

Uhhh, doesn't matter. Only one X180 SKU on the charts, several PS4 ones.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 21, 2013)

Also not mentioning that PS4 standard edition is sold out on Amazon... all they have left is the bundle editions


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 21, 2013)

A very dumb lie what a idiot he just kills his reputation over a xbox 180 i don't get it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> xbox fanboys
> 
> lel
> 
> ...



Not exactly accurate given that the PS4 pre-orders are separated by multiple bundles. And I'm not even sure if they're including the standard edition along with the launch edition.


----------



## superbatman86 (Jun 21, 2013)

so family share was only 30min to an hour?what a joke


----------



## Enclave (Jun 21, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> The Xbox 360 Core would like to have a word with you...



Lol, that was from launch.  It was just the model of 360 that had no HDD.  It wasn't made for poor markets.  It was seriously one of the launch SKUs that was available world wide.


----------



## Drake (Jun 21, 2013)

I heard some rumors about the Xbox One, but I'm not sure if they are true:

1. You can share your game library with ten people on your friends list, but two people cannot play the same game at the same time.

2. You only need one Xbox LIVE Gold membership per console and then all accounts on the console have full Gold capabilities.

Can anyone confirm or deny these?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 21, 2013)

ChuckNorris902 said:


> I heard some rumors about the Xbox One, but I'm not sure if they are true:
> 
> 1. You can share your game library with ten people on your friends list, but two people cannot play the same game at the same time.
> 
> ...



#1 denied
#2 could be up in the air right now since Microsoft is all pissy at the moment.


----------



## Gino (Jun 21, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> Perhaps if YOU HAD GIVEN THEM THE TIME TO DO IT  they would have done it. After all, didn't they release the Xbox 360 S  afterwards during the sixth-generation... oh, and I forgot about the  "low-end, third world" Xbox Core version that was sold to the poor saps  who couldn't bring out the X360's full potential! Oh noes! Woe us, the  consumer!
> 
> Apparently, you guys want to have your cake and eat it too... Or you  were intent on complaining to make them do the DRM shit and now the  console is a worse version of the PS4... oh wait, doesn't that means you  were trying to sabotage the XBONE?
> 
> ...








Sleipnyr said:


> Except that Microsoft always makes crap for "less developed regions" most of the time. I doubt the Xbox One was the only thing were they'd release only one version of the console when all their products usually have two releases. Didn't they pull the same schtick with the Xbox 360 Core and Arcade?
> 
> Yeah, I'm with you in the "they should've done it from day one" but it's not like we're going to get mad at them because of a comment when we've seen that they do release less intrusive "low budget" takes on almost anything they sell..., I would've waited some more before beginning to make such remarks...



You must not have been paying attention to this current gen.........like at all waiting to see what happens made absolutely nothing better and in fact made shit fucking worse and then you peeps have the audacity to complain when shit does hit the fan.It seems gamers of your type are never gonna get it and if you think this is the work of Sony fans you've lost your damn mind any person with common sense can see why this was and still is bullshit.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 21, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> Except that Microsoft always makes crap for "less developed regions" most of the time. I doubt the Xbox One was the only thing were they'd release only one version of the console when all their products usually have two releases. Didn't they pull the same schtick with the Xbox 360 Core and Arcade?
> 
> Yeah, I'm with you in the "they should've done it from day one" but it's not like we're going to get mad at them because of a comment when we've seen that they do release less intrusive "low budget" takes on almost anything they sell..., I would've waited some more before beginning to make such remarks...


I'm sorry but once again Microsoft had made it clear before someone slapped the shit out of Don that they had no intention of changing their policies. Their answer to the customers' concerns were to just stick with the 360. Which for that there was no point in buying their product then. No multiple versions would've had changes in their policy as this was never a hardware related issue to begin with. Yes, we have all the right to be pissed because they just said fuck off believing they were going to make money hand over fist with their policy, only for reality to show them otherwise. Some people may come back but microsoft fucked up believing everyone would submit. All this stunt is make people do now is actually consider where before the thought wouldn't even had crossed their minds.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 21, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Lol, that was from launch.  It was just the model of 360 that had no HDD.  It wasn't made for poor markets.  It was seriously one of the launch SKUs that was available world wide.



I don't recall the Core being announced at the E3...



steveht93 said:


> Nooooooo! Please come back! What can we do without you???!
> 
> 
> ......so who are you again?



Nobody you should worry about.



Gino said:


> You must not have been paying attention to this current gen.........like at all waiting to see what happens made absolutely *nothing better and in fact made shit fucking worse and then you peeps have the audacity to complain when shit does hit the fan*.It seems gamers of your type are never gonna get it and if you think this is the work of Sony fans you've lost your damn mind any person with common sense can see why this was and still is bullshit.



Says the one whose complaints (if you did complain) about the Xbox's new functions!


----------



## Gino (Jun 21, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> Says the one whose complaints (if you did complain) about the Xbox's new functions!



This reply=NO U! 

And what in the fuck are you even talking about did you even understand what I said?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> xbox fanboys
> 
> lel
> 
> ...



Officially lost faith in gamers.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 21, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> I don't recall the Core being announced at the E3...



Give up man, you've lost this argument.  There was no Xbox 360 made for undeveloped markets.  There was just 2 SKUs, 1 with an HDD and 1 without and both SKUs were available everywhere that the 360 launched in, including the States.

It's like claiming the 20 GB PS3 was made for developing markets.  It wasn't, it was just another SKU.

You have NOTHING to suggest that Microsoft would have made a version of the console that would work without internet for developing countries and the military.  In fact everything they said went contrary to that idea.



Khris said:


> Officially lost faith in gamers.



I've more lost faith in "journalists" who don't know how to read sales charts.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jun 21, 2013)

I buy consoles for the online multiplayer experience mainly, so I will definitely be buying the XBOX One. I have both the PS3 and 360, and the PS+ just does not compare to XBOX Live _in my opinion._


----------



## Enclave (Jun 21, 2013)

Elite Uchiha said:


> I buy consoles for the online multiplayer experience mainly, so I will definitely be buying the XBOX One. I have both the PS3 and 360, and the PS+ just does not compare to XBOX Live _in my opinion._



Based on?  Just curious.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 21, 2013)

Same, can you at least explain WHY? They're pretty much the same thing now.


----------



## Gino (Jun 21, 2013)

Because Xbox.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2013)

Enclave said:


> I've more lost faith in "journalists" who don't know how to read sales charts.



The fact that the Xbone got that many pre-orders just irks me.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 21, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Give up man, you've lost this argument.  There was no Xbox 360 made for undeveloped markets.  There was just 2 SKUs, 1 with an HDD and 1 without and both SKUs were available everywhere that the 360 launched in, including the States.
> 
> It's like claiming the 20 GB PS3 was made for developing markets.  It wasn't, it was just another SKU.
> 
> ...





Scratch that, they went in LAAATEEE! But it still happened...

Sorry but Xbox Live is more reliable and seems more lively compared to PSN, so guess who wins *for me* there...

Give it up, I won't get a PS4.



Gino said:


> This reply=NO U!
> 
> And what in the fuck are you even talking about did you even understand what I said?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 21, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> Scratch that, they went in LAAATEEE! But it still happened...
> 
> Sorry but Xbox Live is more reliable and seems more lively compared to PSN, so guess who wins *for me* there...
> 
> Give it up, I won't get a PS4.



I don't even know what you're doing anymore.  Why did you quote me there?  Are you high?  If so maybe you should stop posting on the internet because you're coming off very weird and somewhat irrational and really aren't making any sense.


----------



## Gino (Jun 21, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> Scratch that, they went in LAAATEEE! But it still happened...
> 
> Sorry but Xbox Live is more reliable and seems more lively compared to PSN, so guess who wins *for me* there...
> 
> Give it up, I won't get a PS4.






Who gives a damn if you get the Ps4? Da fuck are you even trying?


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 21, 2013)

Enclave said:


> I don't even know what you're doing anymore.  Why did you quote me there?  Are you high?  If so maybe you should stop posting on the internet because you're coming off very weird and somewhat irrational and really aren't making any sense.



Redesigned Xbox 360 for markets, there...


----------



## Enclave (Jun 21, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> Redesigned Xbox 360 for markets, there...





It's talking about the Xbox 360 Model S that was announced at E3.

Seriously, why do you keep posting?  You're just making a fool of yourself.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jun 21, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Based on?  Just curious.



XBOX Live just seems to have a way better layout and more things to access.(Facebook /Twitter / ESPN Sports / Bing / Hulu).

- A chat system that was actually sufficient unlike PS+. 
- A more robust multiplayer community.
- No hacks ( glad I was not affected by the Sony credit card hacks)
- Less downtime in my experiences (times where online gameplay was not available for PS3 more so than LIVE)

And again, I am not a person who really cares for the free titles Sony puts out because either:

A) I already had them or
B) I didn't buy them for a reason.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 21, 2013)

-Sony is bringing Cross game chat with the PS4.
-I find the online communities on PS3 and 360 to be pretty equal, only difference is more voice chat on the 360 as the PS3 didn't come with a headset.
-cheats in game were thanks to the PS3 getting hacked and the hacked PS3s can no longer go on PSN as far as I'm aware and thus the cheaters can't get in anymore.
-Live actually has about as much downtime as PSN
-the big hack that happened to PSN could just as easily have happened to Live, don't fool yourself into thinking Live is unhackable, if something is connected to the internet it can be hacked.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 21, 2013)

Khris said:


> Officially lost faith in gamers.





Enclave said:


> I've more lost faith in "journalists" who don't know how to read sales charts.



Welcome to the club. 

Anyway I suppose if there is some solace in Microsoft changing their policy it means all the brats won't flood the PS4.


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 21, 2013)

^Thing is Fox is just crap jornalism not the first time they put gamers in a bad light.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 21, 2013)

*Rumor: Gamestop Played Huge Role in Microsoft's DRM Reversal*



> There?s a single penultimate rule when it comes to selling copies of your product. Whether that be clothing, accessories, or in this case, game consoles, that fact will always remain true.
> 
> When Microsoft announced the Xbox One?s highly controversial digital rights management they may have stepped on a few toes. Everyone was well aware of the amount of power the company gave publishers when it came to used games. The system would allow publishers to decide whether or not copies of their games could be sold at approved retailers. No doubt this set off some alarms at GameStop.
> 
> ...


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 21, 2013)

That ain't a rumor, they halted those pre-orders. Like we said, it was all about the money, or a large portion they weren't getting if they continued.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 21, 2013)

> Microsoft had directly broken the most important rule and angered one of the largest distributors of video game product in the country.



Never bite the hand that feeds you.

>B-BUT MUH DIGITAL FUTURE

No one gives a flying fuck.


----------



## Scud (Jun 21, 2013)

lol @ people saying XBL is more "reliable" over the last couple pages. That shit goes down almost weekly. In fact, Live was down just yesterday. I don't know about PSN since I haven't owned a sony console since PS1, but I've had some real shitty experiences with Live over the years.

And just because PSN got hacked doesn't mean Live can't be in the future.


----------



## Gino (Jun 21, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Never bite the hand that feeds you.
> 
> >B-BUT MUH DIGITAL FUTURE
> 
> No one gives a flying fuck.



It's funny  they're using the Digital Future as a way to justify fucking over consumers.Even more sad people are falling for it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 21, 2013)

Tatumaru said:


> lol @ people saying XBL is more "reliable" over the last couple pages. That shit goes down almost weekly. In fact, Live was down just yesterday. I don't know about PSN since I haven't owned a sony console since PS1, but I've had some real shitty experiences with Live over the years.
> 
> And just because PSN got hacked doesn't mean Live can't be in the future.



People want to play their Call of Duties and their Haloz with the connection speed of an MMO.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 21, 2013)

To people claiming about xbox live... you do realise PS4 implementation of their online services won't be like PS3 right? So how are you justifying xbox one online services to be superior when you have no idea the type of functions either one will have..


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 21, 2013)

Rumor: Xbox1 to remove kinect as mandatory device.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 21, 2013)

and who is this Brittney Sochowski?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 21, 2013)

> Brittney Sochowski
> Account Executive at Edelman
> Greater Los Angeles AreaPublic Relations and Communications



She is a PR specialist M$ hired from the company Edelman


----------



## Yagura (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh shit.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 21, 2013)

Call the number its real.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 21, 2013)

Reports are that the Kinect will still be in the box and there's no price drop coming.  Just you'll be allowed to disconnect the Kinect without the console becoming useless.

It's still a step in the right direction.  Next they need to get their Indie scene sorted.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 21, 2013)

No price drop still? ....fuck that.


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 21, 2013)

What same price but no kinect? what kinda of logic is that?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 21, 2013)

Another step in the fucking right direction if it's true. The price is still shit but all of the completely unnecessary bullshit seems to be out of the way.

It's not that hard, is it Microsoft? The key word of the day is o.p.t.i.o.n.a.l.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 21, 2013)

Yeah the price is they're biggest problem.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 21, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> What same price but no kinect? what kinda of logic is that?



The rumour is that the Kinect is still there just you're not forced to have it plugged in.  Thus why no price drop, you're still paying for the Kinect 2.0 even if you never intend on plugging it in.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 21, 2013)

I expect them to make another SKU with no Kinect or TV features to match PS4 price.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 21, 2013)

Unfortunately in order for it to be a full out living room device with voice features the xbox would have to come with the Kinect,.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 21, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> I expect them to make another SKU with no Kinect or TV features to match PS4 price.



I highly doubt that will happen.  A Kinect free SKU maybe.  TV "features" being stripped out?  Nope.


----------



## Mako (Jun 21, 2013)

Unless Micro$oft lowers the price, I'm still not going to budge.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jun 21, 2013)

Enclave said:


> -Sony is bringing Cross game chat with the PS4.



I would hope. They really were slacking or XBOX was ahead of its time.



> -I find the online communities on PS3 and 360 to be pretty equal, only difference is more voice chat on the 360 as the PS3 didn't come with a headset.



That is a understatement. No one talks on PS3 when I play COD or BF. On 360 I am forced to mute people 



> -cheats in game were thanks to the PS3 getting hacked and the hacked PS3s can no longer go on PSN as far as I'm aware and thus the cheaters can't get in anymore.
> 
> -Live actually has about as much downtime as PSN



I was talking about the PSN outage that lasted almost a month were  millions of people were affected. Xbox rarely goes down and if it does like the other day, I was back online within the minute or two.




> -the big hack that happened to PSN could just as easily have happened to Live, don't fool yourself into thinking Live is unhackable, if something is connected to the internet it can be hacked.



If it happened to X it could easily to happen to Y is really faulty logic. That could apply to almost any situation in the world.

I am probably not the best person to argue for XBOX, but as a college student who really is only in gaming for the multiplayer experience (and GTA/Assasins Creed/Halo campaigns), I feel the XBOX Live community and layout far exceed that of PS+. But then again, I guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 21, 2013)

Bare in mind if you want voice chat?  PS4 comes bundled with a headset, Xbox One does not.  That will likely result in a sharp decline in the number of people using headsets on the Xbox.

EDIT

UPDATE ON THE KINECT REQUIREMENT

It was a typo in the email.  The Xbox One will indeed still require Kinect plugged in.



> This rumor is untrue and was an unfortunate copy/paste mistake by a member of our team.  We'd greatly appreciate you running the correction below as an update to your story to help quell this rumor and shutdown the false cycle.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 21, 2013)

Xbox One doesn't come with a headset? They were trying to cut the price THAT much?


----------



## dream (Jun 21, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Xbox One doesn't come with a headset? They were trying to cut the price THAT much?



They have to cut all the corners that they can.


----------



## Stars (Jun 21, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> To people claiming about xbox live... you do realise PS4 implementation of their online services won't be like PS3 right? So how are you justifying xbox one online services to be superior when you have no idea the type of functions either one will have..




That’s false. Microsoft has shown that you can navigate the Xbox One interface via voice or motion controls. They revealed the new full web browser and have shown that you can watch TV, watch a movie or browse the web while playing a game or vice versa. They’ve said that you can upload game footage at any time during a game since Twitch is built into the interface. They’ve also changed the currency from Microsoft Points to whatever currency is most common in each user’s respective country. They increased the limit of the friends list from 100 to 1000. And they’ve enhanced Achievements to reflect your play style and evolve as you play.

Sony has also revealed the PS4 user interface…They were quite proud of it…



God Movement said:


> Xbox One doesn't come with a headset? They were trying to cut the price THAT much?




Xbox One doesn't come with a headset because Kinect acts as a noise cancelling microphone.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 21, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Xbox One doesn't come with a headset? They were trying to cut the price THAT much?



Yup.  Personally I think it's a mistake.  If you don't bundle it in very few people will go out of their way to buy it themselves.

PS3 had very little talking and 360 had plenty.  Looks like that's going to be reversed come PS4 and 180.

I suppose the Kinect may work for voice chat but I can't imagine that would be as good as a headset.



Stars said:


> That’s false. Microsoft has shown that you can navigate the Xbox One interface via voice or motion controls. They revealed the new full web browser and have shown that you can watch TV, watch a movie, or browse the web while playing a game or vice versa. They’ve said that you can upload game footage at any time during a game since Twitch is built into the interface. They’ve also changed the currency from Microsoft Points to whatever currency is most common in each user’s respective country. They increased the limit of the friends list from 100 to 1000. And they’ve enhanced Achievements to reflect your play style and evolve as you play.
> 
> Sony has also revealed the PS4 user interface…They were quite proud of it…



Worth noting that the only time we've actually seen the Xbox One interface in actual use it was sluggish and choppy as all hell.  What you saw at the Xbox One reveal was not actually using the interface, it was pre-recorded footage of how they want it to work controlled by a remote control in that guys pocket.


----------



## dream (Jun 21, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Worth noting that the only time we've actually seen the Xbox One interface in actual use it was sluggish and choppy as all hell.  What you saw at the Xbox One reveal was not actually using the interface, it was pre-recorded footage of how they want it to work controlled by a remote control in that guys pocket.



I thought that was proven to be incorrect.  I remember reading about how the footage worked properly even when the guys hands weren't in his pocket.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 21, 2013)

Dream said:


> I thought that was proven to be incorrect.  I remember reading about how the footage worked properly even when the guys hands weren't in his pocket.



Nope.  We've seen only 1 video of the interface actually at work and it was choppy as all hell.

Now I'm sure Microsoft will say it works perfectly but they are not exactly trustworthy.  I trust what we've seen.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 21, 2013)

Dream said:


> They have to cut all the corners that they can.



Crazy, considering if they manufactured their own it probably wouldn't cost more than $5 a headset.



Stars said:


> Xbox One doesn't come with a headset because Kinect acts as a noise cancelling microphone.



Not as cozy as having a headset, but fair play.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 21, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Not as cozy as having a headset, but fair play.



Not really, it means your piping all that talk through your television speakers.  Isn't that fantastic?  I'm playing a game, wife is on the phone with my in-laws then some racist fuck decides to start being ignorant and since it's on the main speakers the in-laws could possibly overhear him.


----------



## Milliardo (Jun 21, 2013)

Elite Uchiha said:


> That is a understatement. No one talks on PS3 when I play COD or BF. On 360 I am forced to mute people


really? cuz i play COD on ps3 and pretty much everybody has a mic.. i mean idk where you are from or who you play with but thats not how it works in america. time of play is important though.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 21, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Not really, it means your piping all that talk through your television speakers.  Isn't that fantastic?  I'm playing a game, wife is on the phone with my in-laws then some racist fuck decides to start being ignorant and since it's on the main speakers the in-laws could possibly overhear him.



That's very true indeed.



Milliardo said:


> really? cuz i play COD on ps3 and pretty much everybody has a mic.. i mean idk where you are from or who you play with but thats not how it works in america. time of play is important though.



The more pressing issue is *comparatively* how much quieter it is on PS3 than it is on 360. Everyone talks on 360, SOME talk on PS3.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 21, 2013)

I love this shit. People are trying to argue that their shitty console community is better than the other shitty console community.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 21, 2013)

*Current Halo trilogy is now a saga, says Microsoft*


> The new Halo installment teased during Microsoft's E3 2013 press conference is no longer the second game in the Reclaimer trilogy. "While we originally said trilogy, we've actually expanded this to more of a saga, so we don't want to limit the Reclaimer story within a trilogy," a Microsoft rep confirmed to GameSpot. In other words, there's much more Halo where that came from.
> 
> This upcoming Xbox One title is indeed the real deal -- not some sort of spinoff -- even if it wasn't explicitly announced as Halo 5. "It is the next Halo game that we are working on," said Microsoft Game Studios VP Phil Spencer, who called this "a legitimate version of Halo."
> 
> That was certainly an unexpected teaser trailer, but I don't see the new game departing too far from the series norm. Depending on the time frame, this news isn't inherently bad. Microsoft, let's not pump out follow-ups year after year, please.




More Halo everybody!!!


----------



## Enclave (Jun 21, 2013)

Halo is dead since they lost Bungie.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 21, 2013)

So the family sharing thing was only for an hour demo what a load of crap can Microsoft get any fucking cheaper christ? 

Inb4 Steam's version of it actually lets you share FULL games with your friends because there not cheap cunts like micrsoft.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 21, 2013)

Destiny looks much better than the recent Halo's that came out.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 21, 2013)

Thdyingbreed said:


> So the family sharing thing was only for an hour demo what a load of crap can Microsoft get any fucking cheaper christ?
> 
> Inb4 Steam's version of it actually lets you share FULL games with your friends because there not cheap cunts like micrsoft.



Microsoft apparently is CLAIMING that it was indeed going to be the full games.  Of course I call bullshit on that, they can claim whatever they want now that they've scrapped the plan.  They've given me no reason to believe anything they say any time in the near future.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jun 21, 2013)

The headset will not be an issue because the XBOX headsets that came with the 360 broke after 4 months. I usually just buy myself a quality headset that last a long time. I'll probably just save 10 dollars a week and buy some Astros for XBOX 1. 

And Kinect as a mic is shit on 360. 



Milliardo said:


> really? cuz i play COD on ps3 and pretty much everybody has a mic.. i mean idk where you are from or who you play with but thats not how it works in america. time of play is important though.



I live on the east coast of the USA. More times than not when I play COD on PS3 no one is talking. If you play Search and Destroy however, it seems more people have mics.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 21, 2013)

People have mics, that's for sure.

MW2 had people crawling all over the place with mics.


----------



## Stars (Jun 21, 2013)

Enclave said:


> What you saw at the Xbox One reveal was not actually using the interface, it was pre-recorded footage of how they want it to work controlled by a remote control in that guys pocket.



This is not news.



God Movement said:


> Not as cozy as having a headset, but fair play.



The PS4 isn't coming with a headset. It's coming with cheap, flimsy earbuds that don't look as if they'll be "cozy" at all. All reports of the new Kinects' functionality as a mic have been exceedingly positive.



Enclave said:


> Halo is dead since they lost Bungie.



Which undoubtedly explains why Halo 4 was the highest selling Halo title to date...


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 21, 2013)

Does anyone have specs on the built-in Kinect 2 mic?

How about the PS4 mic?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 21, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Microsoft apparently is CLAIMING that it was indeed going to be the full games.  Of course I call bullshit on that, they can claim whatever they want now that they've scrapped the plan.  They've given me no reason to believe anything they say any time in the near future.


Yeah there just trying to save face at this point and if the blog posted earlier was actually true it just confirms them as liars.

But oh man if they didn't actually change there policy's I wonder how pissed off the blind fanboys who actually bought the XB1 would be especially when that was all it had going for it.

When they find out they traded off no reselling used games, letting your friends borrow your games for but you CAN share 10 DEMOS instead.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 21, 2013)

Stars said:


> Which undoubtedly explains why Halo 4 was the highest selling Halo title to date...



Sales do not correlate to quality.  Call of Duty is shit but it sells a bazillion copies each year.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 21, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Halo is dead since they lost Bungie.



It's not like Halo is the hardest game to emulate. Fucking Destiny plays almost exactly like Reach. Hell, my favorite Halo game is ODST and that's the game that most people ignore because it's not the usual Halo experience. 343 Industries can handle itself.

Halo 4 also got some Metroid Prime developers and its shows. Although the QTEs were a fucking abomination and completely out of place. Especially on the last boss. It's your standard Halo experience outside of that, though.

The whole 60 fps, 1080p boost is also definitely going to help.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 21, 2013)

Elite Uchiha said:


> The headset will not be an issue because the XBOX headsets that came with the 360 broke after 4 months. I usually just buy myself a quality headset that last a long time. I'll probably just save 10 dollars a week and buy some Astros for XBOX 1.
> 
> And Kinect as a mic is shit on 360.



Not an issue for YOU, what about the entire community? Not everyone is going buy a new one.

Plus, I bought my 360 in 08, and mine is still working.



Stars said:


> The PS4 isn't coming with a headset. It's coming with cheap, flimsy earbuds that don't look as if they'll be "cozy" at all. All reports of the new Kinects' functionality as a mic have been exceedingly positive.



I use earbuds every day, they're perfectly fine.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 21, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's not like Halo is the hardest game to emulate. Fucking Destiny plays almost exactly like Reach. Hell, my favorite Halo game is ODST and that's the game that most people ignore because it's not the usual Halo experience. 343 Industries can handle itself.


Yep all they would need to do is copy and paste Halo 2's multiplayer and I think most Halo fans would be happy to play that as it was the best.

But somehow 343/bungie managed to fuck up the last 2 Halo games MP wise and ODST was awesome it was the only one that actually managed to have a better campaign then CE.


----------



## Stars (Jun 21, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Does anyone have specs on the built-in Kinect 2 mic?




No specs, but there's a brief description of the quality of the mic around 2:15.





Enclave said:


> Sales do not correlate to quality.  Call of Duty is shit but it sells a bazillion copies each year.




You said nothing about the quality. You said Halo is dead. Clearly, it's not.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 21, 2013)

When I say dead I mean dead to me.



God Movement said:


> I use earbuds every day, they're perfectly fine.



Same.  I use the earbuds that came with my Vita every freakin' day be it on my Vita or my work laptop or my phone.  No comfort issues at all.


----------



## Stars (Jun 21, 2013)

Enclave said:


> When I say dead I mean dead to me.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 21, 2013)

Enclave said:


> It's talking about the Xbox 360 Model S that was announced at E3.
> 
> Seriously, why do you keep posting?  You're just making a fool of yourself.



"Microsoft is also planning to aggressively market the new re-designed Xbox 360 console in the emerging markets to keep up the console sales."

That + Mattrick's remark = This thing was meant for those who couldn't get internet... Sounds pretty market-specific to me. Stop flaming. It isn't working...



Enclave said:


> Reports are that the Kinect will still be in the box and there's no price drop coming.  Just you'll be allowed to disconnect the Kinect without the console becoming useless.
> 
> It's still a step in the right direction.  Next they need to get their *Indie scene sorted.*



It's official, you're drunk. You can go home now.



Audible Phonetics said:


> I expect them to make another SKU with no Kinect or TV features to match PS4 price.



Which is not beyond them considering the pattern their other products have followed...



Audible Phonetics said:


> Unfortunately in order for it to be a full out living room device with voice features the xbox would have to come with the Kinect,.



Hence why I'm buying it as my _home_ console...



Stars said:


> That?s false. Microsoft has shown that you can navigate the Xbox One interface via voice or motion controls. They revealed the new full web browser and have shown that you can watch TV, watch a movie or browse the web while playing a game or vice versa. They?ve said that you can upload game footage at any time during a game since Twitch is built into the interface. They?ve also changed the currency from Microsoft Points to whatever currency is most common in each user?s respective country. They increased the limit of the friends list from 100 to 1000. And they?ve enhanced Achievements to reflect your play style and evolve as you play.
> 
> Sony has also revealed the PS4 user interface?They were quite proud of it?
> 
> ...



Let's indeed hope it's quality will increase.



Deathbringerpt said:


> I love this shit. People are trying to argue that their shitty console community is better than the other shitty console community.



I'm just defending my preference. When people tell me it's fine to get an Xbox One or cease claiming their console can do what I want better, I'll take my leave.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 21, 2013)

Lol, you care enough to look up some stupid little gif.

Sleipnyr, you've done nothing to counter what I've said, please if you want me to take you the least bit seriously you're going to have to try harder.

Also, good job calling me drunk because I think indie games are important.  Fact is indie devs are the future of the industry and some fantastic games come out of that scene.  Hell, just look at Gunpoint and Don't Starve, both fantastic indie games.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 21, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Lol, you care enough to look up some stupid little gif.
> 
> Sleipnyr, you've done nothing to counter what I've said, please if you want me to take you the least bit seriously you're going to have to try harder.
> 
> Also, good job calling me drunk because I think indie games are important.  Fact is indie devs are the future of the industry and some fantastic games come out of that scene.  Hell, just look at Gunpoint and Don't Starve, both fantastic indie games.



I've done enough. If you won't read it, then it's not my problem.

As important as they are, who's going to buy a seventh-generation console for indie games? If we take that into account, that's power and money going to waste. FFXIII sold a lot just through it's visuals, and truth be told, it's one of the appealing aspects...


----------



## God Movement (Jun 21, 2013)

Xbox 1
Xbox
Xbo
X
Xbo
Xbox
Xbox 180


----------



## Enclave (Jun 21, 2013)

You did nothing, you mentioned the Xbox Core which is a model available to all launch markets and was not specifically marketed towards developing worlds.  Then you mentioned the Xbox 360 Model S which was announced at this E3 which while they're trying to target Asia it still is available in all markets, additionally it's not even a stripped down Xbox 360, it's a fully functional 360 akin to a Slim PS3.  It's just a smaller in size 360.

You've not proved your point and it's starting to seem like you're trying to prove a different point than the one you started with because you've realised how much you were failing previously.

Also, you don't buy a new console gen only for indie games, that'd be stupid.  However it's a factor, an important factor.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 21, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Halo is dead since they lost Bungie.



Halo 4 was the best halo yet so.....no


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 21, 2013)

major nelson is pretty cool


----------



## Gino (Jun 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ttjlo5Mnpu0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 21, 2013)

Enclave said:


> You did nothing, you mentioned the Xbox Core which is a model available to all launch markets and was not specifically marketed towards developing worlds.  Then you mentioned the Xbox 360 Model S which was announced at this E3 which while they're trying to target Asia it still is available in all markets, additionally it's not even a stripped down Xbox 360, it's a fully functional 360 akin to a Slim PS3.  It's just a smaller in size 360.
> 
> You've not proved your point and it's starting to seem like you're trying to prove a different point than the one you started with because you've realised how much you were failing previously.
> 
> Also, you don't buy a new console gen only for indie games, that'd be stupid.  However it's a factor, an important factor.



My point didn't really revolve around the Core but around an alternative model aimed at developing markets. Guess which model is being marketed for those places now?

I mentioned the Core because it was the first thing that came to mind...


----------



## Enclave (Jun 21, 2013)

The Model S is also available in every other market the 360 is available in, additionally it's not a striped down 360, it's just a 360 that's smaller in size.  Anyways, I'm done responding to you, it's becoming tiresome.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 21, 2013)

Gino said:


> [YOUTUBE]ttjlo5Mnpu0[/YOUTUBE]



I love this guy.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 21, 2013)

Is this the real box art?



Got to say, the PS4 box art is better, more eye catching.  I think the Xbox box art would have been better if it had some colour, a more green theme would have worked better than pure black.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jun 21, 2013)

What's the point in owning a ps4 and an xbox one? Was there a point in owning and xbox 360 and a ps3? What is so interesting on the xbox one that will make you want to get it even with a price drop?


----------



## 115 (Jun 21, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> What's the point in owning a ps4 and an xbox one? Was there a point in owning and xbox 360 and a ps3? What is so interesting on the xbox one that will make you want to get it even with a price drop?



Exclusives. I've had an Xbox 360 for years, but recently bought myself a PS3 for The Last Of Us and Journey as well as a host of benefits on PS+. It'll be the same this generation, just reversed. I'll be getting a PS4 day one, and an Xbox One some years later for the exclusives like that next Fable, Halo 5 and Project Spark.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 22, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> What's the point in owning a ps4 and an xbox one? Was there a point in owning and xbox 360 and a ps3*? What is so interesting on the xbox one that will make you want to get it even with a price drop?*



Titanfall, ryse, Dead rising 3 Quantum Break, halo, Fable potentialy


----------



## Gnome (Jun 22, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Titanfall, ryse, Dead rising 3 Quantum Break, halo, Fable potentialy



Remove Ryse and add Forza and this is my answer as well.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 22, 2013)

I end up buying all the consoles eventually. It's really just a matter of which one to get first.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 22, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I end up buying all the consoles eventually. It's really just a matter of which one to get first.



PS4 is there really any question?


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 22, 2013)

The console war is getting out of hand in this thread.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 22, 2013)

It won't be out of hand until we're all spouting catchphrases at each other.

Genesis still does what Nintendon't.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm getting a PC so I don't give a darn anymore.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hI6SCktGOo4[/YOUTUBE]

me: "Oh, so this is your new Kinect feature?"
xBox fanboy: "Yeah it's gonna be bundled with every xBo-"
me: *crushes card & puts on trollface*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Titanfall, ryse, Dead rising 3 Quantum Break, halo, Fable potentialy



titanfall isn't even a exclusive from what I have heard


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 22, 2013)

Timed exclusive.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Timed exclusive.



Don't know why anyone would bother mentioning it then.


----------



## Stars (Jun 22, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> What is so interesting on the xbox one that will make you want to get it even with a price drop?



D4
Dead Rising 3
Forza 5
Halo 5
Killer Instinct
Quantum Break
Ryse
Sunset Overdrive
Titanfall
original TV shows
exclusive sports content
voice command/motion control integration
media multitasking options
transferable Live membership
transferable Achievements
evolving Achievements
Skype
Twitch
300,000 dedicated servers
cloud processing
awesome interface
awesome controller

that green is just sexy



Unlosing Ranger said:


> titanfall isn't even a exclusive from what I have heard




You've heard wrong.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Don't know why anyone would bother mentioning it then.



Business as usual. Gotta jump for that first quick buck. Kinda like the Director's Cut of Human Revolution on the WiiU.


----------



## creative (Jun 22, 2013)

so this shit with the DRM being removed completely from xbox's first party games and the kinnect not checking me or my black girl porn out. has that been removed?

can I go back to not shit talking xbox?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2013)

Stars said:


> D4
> Dead Rising 3
> Forza 5
> Halo 5
> ...


No, I haven't.
Also that's such a big list of games.
I can't wait to play cloud processing the game


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2013)

creative said:


> so this shit with the DRM being removed completely from xbox's first party games and the kinnect not checking me or my black girl porn out. has that been removed?
> 
> can I go back to not shit talking xbox?



You can still talk shit about it, but the main issues have been removed due to sheer outrage and shitalking.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 22, 2013)

Stars said:


> D4
> Dead Rising 3
> Forza 5
> Halo 5
> ...



Fair enough


----------



## Stars (Jun 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> No, I haven't.




Yes. You have.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Also that's such a big list of games.
> I can't wait to play cloud processing the game




Apparently, You didn't understand the question.


----------



## creative (Jun 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You can still talk shit about it, but the main issues have been removed due to sheer outrage and shitalking.



fucking deal. I just finished updating my comp. I want to use my tax money for something other than school for once and I actually dig alot of the titles coming out on the xbox Juanifico.


I doubt I wont be able to own all three next gens for like, another year and a half tops though.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 22, 2013)

I died when he listed those:



> original TV shows
> exclusive sports content
> voice command/motion control integration
> media multitasking options
> ...



AHAHAAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Stars (Jun 22, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I died when he listed those:



Don't get my hopes up for nothing. Do it for real next time.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 22, 2013)

for clarification, kinect is still an integrated art of the platform and titanfall is timed exclusive


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 22, 2013)

Stars said:


> Don't get my hopes up for nothing. Do it for real next time.



AHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2013)

creative said:


> fucking deal. I just finished updating my comp. I want to use my tax money for something other than school for once and I actually dig alot of the titles coming out on the xbox Juanifico.
> 
> 
> I doubt I wont be able to own all three next gens for like, another year and a half tops though.



Impulse buying tends to disappoint, I'd wait a while.
Not to mention it's still more expensive than the ps4 and more restrictive.


----------



## Stars (Jun 22, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> titanfall is timed exclusive




Yeah, Titanfall has been confirmed for the PS4.

...Oh wait...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 22, 2013)

because that's not what timed exclusive means right? 

you're an idiot

meanwhile, i'm waiting til the exclusivity period runs out, cooling


----------



## Stars (Jun 22, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> because that's not what timed exclusive means right?
> 
> you're an idiot
> 
> meanwhile, i'm waiting til the exclusivity period runs out, cooling




Obviously, the game would have to have been confirmed to be coming to the PS4 sometime for you to preach that it's a timed exclusive. But yeah, Titanfall has been confirmed as a timed exclusive and will be coming to PS4 when the exclusivity period runs out.

...Oh wait...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 22, 2013)

Jesus Christ, they already said they're starting on one console only because they don't have the resources for multiplaform development. Plus, the game is only console exclusive since it's coming out on PC which makes every fucking console version worse by default.

This shitflinging is retarded.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 22, 2013)

Titanfall seems pretty meh anyways. Just looks like another FPS in a market that's already over-saturated with them. : \


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 22, 2013)

Yagura said:


> Titanfall seems pretty meh honestly. Just looks like another FPS in a market that's already over-saturated with them. : \



To me it was one of the awesome highlights this E3. It looks fast and fluid as hell and the human to mech transition gameplay looks fun as fuck. If the game is quality, why would the lack of originality affect it? 

There's no genre that's not over-saturated as hell, dude. Mario is literally copy pasting itself for the last 2/3 years and people eat that shit like icecream and continue to ask for more.


----------



## teddy (Jun 22, 2013)

I see the e-dicks are flying all over the place 

edit:

titanfall looks like a pretty good game to get into though i'll be getting it for my pc...since my pc has better specs than the ps4 and 1...so yeah...plus keyboard+mouse>>>gamepad when it comes to an fps


----------



## Stars (Jun 22, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Jesus Christ, they already said they're starting on one console only because they don't have the resources for multiplaform development. Plus, the game is only console exclusive since it's coming out on PC which makes every fucking console version worse by default.




Don't see the confirmation that it's not a console exclusive anywhere in there. One more time...Take it from the top.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 22, 2013)

^

That's cute.


----------



## Scud (Jun 22, 2013)

Stars said:


> Don't see the confirmation that it's not a console exclusive anywhere in there. One more time...Take it from the top.


How is it a console exclusive? It's being released on PC as well 

You're worse than those MS shills.


----------



## Stars (Jun 22, 2013)

Tatumaru said:


> How is it a console exclusive? It's being released on PC as well


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 22, 2013)

Stars said:


> Don't see the confirmation that it's not a console exclusive anywhere in there. One more time...Take it from the top.


----------



## Stars (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## creative (Jun 22, 2013)

I sorta can't believe were all measuring our e-dicks in a fit to judge and passively downvote xbox one games post DRM/spy shit removal.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 22, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> There's no genre that's not over-saturated as hell, dude. Mario is literally copy pasting itself for the last 2/3 years and people eat that shit like icecream and continue to ask for more.



Mario & Luigi Dream Team & Mario Kart 8 would like to have a fucking word with you. 

It's so easy when it's Mario as to where people love to point it's fingers at the series for copy/paste (NSMB aside although U was good).


----------



## Yagura (Jun 22, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If the game is quality, why would the lack of originality affect it?


Mainly because we've been being fed stuff like Halo, Resistance, CoD, Battlefield, Killzone etc. in droves for like, the last 10 years. I suppose you could call it genre fatigue.



Deathbringerpt said:


> There's no genre that's not over-saturated as hell, dude. Mario is literally copy pasting itself for the last 2/3 years and people eat that shit like icecream and continue to ask for more.


Well,  ....not really? At least by my definition, the difference in gameplay and the overall experience is greater from game to game for say, platformers, than it is for FPS.

And Mario is only one franchise, though. I mean if you feel like playing a Mario-esque game your options are pretty limited compared to how many FPS we get.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 22, 2013)

Yagura said:


> Mainly because we've been being fed stuff like Halo, Resistance, CoD, Battlefield, Killzone etc. in droves for like, the last 10 years. I suppose you could call it genre fatigue.




I'm not really getting the complaint here. Are you forced to play all of these games? Do you feel compelled to play every single FPS in the market regardless if it's a piece of shit or not? Should I stop playing F-Zero because there's 30 thousand Mario Karts or racing games out there?

There's genre fatigue everywhere, dude. The industry is too old to expect something other than that. You just need to pick the actual good games of the bunch.

I mean, who gives a shit if Activision shits CoD every year? Do you play any single one of them? I know I don't, why the fuck should the existence of other games in the genre prevent me from enjoying quality games?

This genre fatigue argument is completely irrelevant.



Yagura said:


> Well,  ....not really. At least by my definition, the difference in gameplay and the overall experience is greater from game to game for say, platformers, than it is for FPS.




No, not by a longshot. Your options aren't limited at all. The indie game scene is filled to the fucking brim with platformers. Fucking good platformers. Platformers with more originality than Mario ever had since Galaxy.



Yagura said:


> And Mario is only one franchise, though. I mean if you feel like playing a Mario-esque game your options are pretty limited compared to how many FPS we get.



Exactly my point. Mario is one franchise and its main line of games keeps doing the same shit while we're talking about a new franchise here with its own identity. 



> Mario & Luigi Dream Team & Mario Kart 8 would like to have a fucking word with you.



Yeah, guess you showed me. Hey, remember when Halo had those RTS and isometric top down actions games? Not that you people really care since IT'S GAYLO AND U SHEWTS TEH ALIENS, right? Sorry if I notice a double standard here.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 22, 2013)

I don't see why people have a problem with Nintendo franchises, Sony franchises or Halo. Its games like CoD, sports games, that are the problem


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2013)

Stars said:


> D4
> Dead Rising 3
> Forza 5
> Halo 5
> ...


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 22, 2013)

Goova said:


> I don't see why people have a problem with Nintendo franchises, Sony franchises or Halo. Its games like CoD, sports games, that are the problem


Pretty much.


Anyway, is the pissing contest over yet? Who won?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 22, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Yeah, guess you showed me. Hey, remember when Halo had those RTS and isometric top down actions games? Not that you people really care since IT'S GAYLO AND U SHEWTS TEH ALIENS, right? Sorry if I notice a double standard here.



Nice try at trying lump us "people" in a generalization to suit your argument about double standards when it did zilch to scratch a surface with my upbringing of two Mario games, since you've deemed the franchise copying/pasting shit as of late. 

With that logic, any other sequel is automatically a copy/paste rehash of it's predecessor just because it borrows elements from the first one and improves them in the next. Like SMG to SMG2, but i guess those don't count compared to 3DLand towards 3DWorld? 

Golly. :amazed


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just to tell you that i have no abrasiveness against you dude, i just totally disagree with you on your stance as all.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 22, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Nice try at trying lump us "people" in a generalization to suit your argument about double standards when it did zilch to scratch a surface with my upbringing of two Mario games, since you've deemed the franchise copying/pasting shit as of late.



Not my fault if you intend on using fucking spinoffs to justify Mario's creative corpse. If it works for this franchise, it certainly works for every other. And if your upbringing consists of 2 entire Mario games, what makes you think you can properly address its current state in full context?

It's nice that you think this current Mario is the shit. But I played that game already. And again. And again. And again.

Plus let's not forget that this board has one misguided fucking sense of superiority when it comes to shooters. That's why I phrased it that way.




Asa-Kun said:


> With that logic, any other sequel is automatically a copy/paste rehash of it's predecessor just because it borrows elements from the first one and improves them in the next. Like SMG to SMG2, but i guess those don't count compared to 3DLand towards 3DWorld?



I could tell you that there's a clear difference between making a direct sequel to a game because they didn't use every idea they had on the first one, expanded on it's original mechanics, strived for innovative level design and stopped with one single sequel since they tapped all the potential it add and then making an entire series of "New" Super Mario Games where the appeal is supposed to be bland nostalgia, multiplayer, power suit gimmicks (THIS GAME IS AWESOME BECAUSE EVERYONE HAS A TANUKI TAIL) and boring, simplistic platforming game design that does absolutely nothing to do anything new that we've seen over and over again simply due to monetary reasons. I just expect more of Nintendo and Miyamoto.

Especially when Miyamoto says he can't do any more F-Zero or Star Fox because he has no "new ideas" for those series.

Are you fucking kidding me, Miyamoto? Fucking Marios, Donkey Kongs, Mario Karts and Zeldas that are essentially the same games but it's F-Zero and Star Fox that you need to stop due to lack of new ideas? There hasn't been any true new ideas in your franchises for years now.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 22, 2013)

You hadn't heard of that interview?  No wonder you thought Titanfall wasn't a timed exclusive.

Yeah, it is coming to the PS4 at some point, likely 6 months to a year after it releases on the Xbox.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 22, 2013)

Enclave said:


> The Model S is also available in every other market the 360 is available in, additionally it's not a striped down 360, it's just a 360 that's smaller in size.  Anyways, I'm done responding to you, it's becoming tiresome.



I never said it wasn't being sold on other markets, but their intended market has already been stated, that's all I was getting to. Similar to the different models being sold with less add-ons and lower pricing as a result. This models are what low-resources people get, because I don't think they'd just release a single model...



steveht93 said:


> The console war is getting out of hand in this thread.



Well it looks like an OBD debate now, what else is new?

Guys, let me remind you this is an Xbox One thread, if you want to flame those who like the system, go to your PS4 thread, otherwise, before this becomes an even bigger shitstorm, I'll call the mods to lock this shit up...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 22, 2013)

Implying that that controller isn't sexy as fuck


----------



## Stars (Jun 22, 2013)

Enclave said:


> You hadn't heard of that interview?  No wonder you thought Titanfall wasn't a timed exclusive.
> 
> Yeah, it is coming to the PS4 at some point, likely 6 months to a year after it releases on the Xbox.




I?m sorry, are you lost? You see, here in the land of logic and reason, facts and evidence supercede lies and assumptions. No doubt this extraordinary complex concept seems outrageous to you but I can assure you, it _does_ serve a purpose. Run along now?And remember, just because you _want_ something to be true doesn?t mean it _is_. M?kay?



Wow. Look at that. It can enlarge words. What else can it do? Can it?think?


*Spoiler*: __ 





Nah...No way.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jun 22, 2013)

Thinking about it, what advantages (other than price) does the PS4 have over the XBOX now?

Most of the complaints now are that we "can't trust" a corporation whose sole purpose is to make money (LOL!).


----------



## Enclave (Jun 22, 2013)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Thinking about it, what advantages (other than price) does the PS4 have over the XBOX now?
> 
> Most of the complaints now are that we "can't trust" a corporation whose sole purpose is to make money (LOL!).



There's the NSA spycam and terrible treatment of indie devs.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 22, 2013)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Thinking about it, what advantages (other than price) does the PS4 have over the XBOX now?
> 
> Most of the complaints now are that we "can't trust" a corporation whose sole purpose is to make money (LOL!).



weaker hardware
costlier online ( live is $60 yearly. ps+ is $50)
no indie support to the same extent (reducing possible gaming experiences)
no clear strategy (whitten said can't assure the policies won't change again)
kinect is still integrated
and according to this thread, number of territories supported is limited


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> No, I haven't.
> Also that's such a big list of games.
> I can't wait to play cloud processing the game





Elite Uchiha said:


> Thinking about it, what advantages (other than price) does the PS4 have over the XBOX now?
> 
> Most of the complaints now are that we "can't trust" a corporation whose sole purpose is to make money (LOL!).



I choose the ps4 because it's a more bang for you buck device and in my opinion I value ps+ more than live. Also Playstation first party exclusives a just better in my opinion.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 22, 2013)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Thinking about it, what advantages (other than price) does the PS4 have over the XBOX now?
> 
> Most of the complaints now are that we "can't trust" a corporation whose sole purpose is to make money (LOL!).



Or the lelspycam! and "oh noes! Microsoft is with PRISM"  stuff... There's price and better graphics, but considering that I use the Kinect way more than the graphics or indie games... I also prefer XBLive, so the prize and graphics don't affect me much.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 22, 2013)

honestly, just buy whatever console you wanna buy. The assumption that everybody pointing out the things they perceive as bad with the xbox that they want you to buy a ps4 is incredibly flawed



Sleipnyr said:


> I use the Kinect way more than the graphics or indie games



what do you use the kinect for?


----------



## Gino (Jun 22, 2013)

arguing with peeps that lack common sense there is no use.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 22, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> *honestly, just buy whatever console you wanna buy*. The assumption that everybody pointing out the things they perceive as bad with the xbox that they want you to buy a ps4 is incredibly flawed
> 
> 
> 
> what do you use the kinect for?



It's settled! Everyone can go home now!

Gaming Kinect games... and to not use the controller unless it's for hardcore gaming...


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jun 22, 2013)

Enclave said:


> There's the NSA spycam and terrible treatment of indie devs.



Uh I am sorry but do you really believe that the government cares about everyday people like you and I? And if people are that paranoid than can easily put something over the eye of the Kinect. 



PoinT_BlanK said:


> weaker hardware
> costlier online ( live is $60 yearly. ps+ is $50)



True, unless you buy your membership during the holiday season. I have never spent 60 dollars on 12 months, only 49.99 during the holiday season. Guess its all about timing.



> no indie support to the same extent (reducing possible gaming experiences)
> no clear strategy (whitten said can't assure the policies won't change again)
> kinect is still integrated
> and according to this thread, number of territories supported is limited




Can you elaborate on the indie support and why the hate on the Kinect? Its actually pretty decent and is almost like the Wii (only have the Wii so can't comment on the Wii U).


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 22, 2013)

> weaker hardware
> costlier online ( live is $60 yearly. ps+ is $50)


XBL has always been worth its price imho its a really good service


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Implying that that controller isn't sexy as fuck



Go nitpick somewhere else. You know that post is bullshit. 



Stars said:


> I?m sorry, are you lost? You see, here in the land of logic and reason, facts and evidence supercede lies and assumptions. No doubt this extraordinary complex concept seems outrageous to you but I can assure you, it _does_ serve a purpose. Run along now?And remember, just because you _want_ something to be true doesn?t mean it _is_. M?kay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know if you only posted the games that would have been a decent post/answer. Instead it now comes of as a failed attempt at baiting.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 22, 2013)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Uh I am sorry but do you really believe that the government cares about everyday people like you and I? And if people are that paranoid than can easily put something over the eye of the Kinect.



the government does care actually, specially the US gov and MS was involved. Have you paid attention to the news recently? not that i want to take the conversation there



> Can you elaborate on the indie support and why the hate on the Kinect? Its actually pretty decent and is almost like the Wii (only have the Wii so can't comment on the Wii U).



microsoft won't allow indie devs to self publish

jonathan blow also said microsoft are a pain in the ass for indie developers to work with and that they put you through ridiculous certification processes, and charge ludicrous rates for patching and alterations on their platform, most devs have flocked to sony because they don't conduct themselves like that

and though not an indie, there's also the reports that xbox doesn't like 3rd party free to play games, Tekken Revolution being the example that springs to mind, when asked why it is a ps3 exclusive Harada said people should ask MS because asked them about free to play on the 360, they didn't want it



Zen-aku said:


> XBL has always been worth its price imho its a really good service



eh, ms was charging for P2P online multiplayer when the competition was offering it for free, cross game chat and the navigation were never worth the money imo


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 22, 2013)

i get that you like the service, but exaggeration doesn't add credibility to it, navigating through the interface in 3 or 4 clicks less, certainly shouldn't cost $60 dollars of difference

cross game chat was never for me, if i'm playing a game, i'm playing a game, i rarely ever talk with the people i'm playing, let alone with people that are playing a completely different game. but this is all subjective territory. the question was "which advantages does the ps4 have" which prompted me to list it's online subscription being cheaper, which is a fact, and now that sony has all the functionalities live had and then some, yeah, it is an advantage to sony

cross game chat? check
easier navigation? check
free games? check
discounts of up to 90%? check
early access to content? check
cheaper? check


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> not all bullshit, plus just cause you don't see it as a plus doesn't mean it isn't a decent perk, i know evolving achievements, voice command, transferable membership and the halo tv show has me intrested



So casual shit is what you want in a gaming console? Nice to know. No wonder you liked insta-SSS combo DmC


----------



## Gunners (Jun 22, 2013)

X1 fans remind me of the type of women who gets beaten by their partner, only to justify why their licks were necessary and boast about the mediocre accomplishments of their partner.

The X1 is overpriced and offers little in comparison to the competition to be frank. I was never down with this Kinnect garbage and I doubt half of the die hard X1 fans are either. To me it is defended because they can back it up with sales figures, not because it is actually good, in another words it is just like the Wii. Unless I'm mistaken and cutting edge games exist for the product?

It is less powerful that the PS4 and more expensive. Only things it has going for it is the exclusives which I can personally overlook with ease.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2013)

Xbawx fans defended the DRM garbage and stroked MS' dicks when they removed it. This makes no sense, like at all.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 22, 2013)

Khris said:


> Xbawx fans defended the DRM garbage and stroked MS' dicks when they removed it. This makes no sense, like at all.



You have no idea how many people I've seen pre-DRM removal go "The DRM is awesome!  Woo!" and then after the DRM removal they suddenly were "Look how awesome Microsoft is!  They removed the DRM!  Woo!"


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 22, 2013)

Khris said:


> So casual shit is what you want in a gaming console? Nice to know. No wonder you liked insta-SSS combo DmC



Then again, Microsoft wants to be the "One-in-all Box" in the living room, so I get why they are doing what they're doing...



Gunners said:


> X1 fans remind me of the type of women who gets beaten by their partner, only to justify why their licks were necessary and boast about the mediocre accomplishments of their partner.
> 
> The X1 is overpriced and offers little in comparison to the competition to be frank. I was never down with this Kinnect garbage and I doubt half of the die hard X1 fans are either. To me it is defended because they can back it up with sales figures, not because it is actually good, in another words it is just like the Wii. Unless I'm mistaken and cutting edge games exist for the product?
> 
> It is less powerful that the PS4 and more expensive. Only things it has going for it is the exclusives which I can personally overlook with ease.



I'm getting it because the PS4 has nothing that interests me any longer now. The only reason I was getting a PS4 was FFXV and now that it is available for Xbone, I'm getting one. Mainly because I've had a bad experience with PSN and a good one with Xbox Live, I love Halo and liked Forza and Ryse and well, I'm a Kinect addict so...

The price difference is rendered moot when you were intending to get it anyways and the graphics is something I'll trade for the better online experience...


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jun 22, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> the government does care actually, specially the US gov and MS was involved. Have you paid attention to the news recently? not that i want to take the conversation there.



You have got to be kidding me 

The government gives no shits about me, you, or the fat guy playing Halo with his shirt off. If people are that paranoid you might as well not use your computer as well. 





> jonathan blow also said microsoft are a pain in the ass for indie developers to work with and that they put you through ridiculous certification processes, and charge ludicrous rates for patching and alterations on their platform, most devs have flocked to sony because they don't conduct themselves like that
> 
> and though not an indie, there's also the reports that xbox doesn't like 3rd party free to play games, Tekken Revolution being the example that springs to mind, when asked why it is a ps3 exclusive Harada said people should ask MS because asked them about free to play on the 360, they didn't want it




Point taken.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> Then again, Microsoft wants to be the "One-in-all Box" in the living room, so I get why they are doing what they're doing...



I already have a PC


----------



## Gunners (Jun 22, 2013)

Khris said:


> I already have a PC



Exactly, people have PC's, smartphones, tablets and laptops. Yet the garbage on the X1 has been presented as innovative. I don't really understand people's thought process, I mean it is one thing to think ''Yeah I can use these features'' but it is another thing to await them with eagerness. Really now, when has anyone thought ''Duh I wish the remote concept of using a remote could be simplified'', it's a change that makes zero change to the actual experience.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 22, 2013)

Khris said:


> I already have a PC



Which you need to hardware-update yearly, set up with programs and cables and that costs far more than 600 USD when first building up...

The Xbox One's process is easier


----------



## Gunners (Jun 22, 2013)

Why do people keep saying you have to update your PC yearly? If you build a PC that is better than an X1 or PS4 now, it will be better than them in 5 years time.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 22, 2013)

Elite Uchiha said:


> You have got to be kidding me
> 
> The government gives no shits about me, you, or the fat guy playing Halo with his shirt off. If people are that paranoid you might as well not use your computer as well.



i'm not paranoid, nor one for conspiracy theories but did you miss the NSA Prism scandal? 

inviting a always on, camera and listening device to your living room raises eyebrows

if you truly believe the government will overlook you merely because you're under the "gamer" category it's not so much a case of people being paranoid, more so of you being naive, but alas, i did say i didn't wanna go this path with the conversation


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2013)

You aren't that important bro.

NSA ain't lining up to make your life the Truman Project.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 22, 2013)

Platinum said:


> You aren't that important bro.
> 
> NSA ain't lining up to make your life the Truman Project.



Except the fact that they likely are.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Except the fact that they likely are.



Da guvment out ta git us!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> Which you need to hardware-update yearly, set up with programs and cables and that costs far more than 600 USD when first building up...
> 
> The Xbox One's process is easier



Need? Not really. However I am sure to get a much much more powerful machine. Plus all the motherfucking emulators out there


----------



## Gino (Jun 22, 2013)

So now were gonna start making shit up to prove a point?


----------



## Stars (Jun 22, 2013)

Khris said:


> Go nitpick somewhere else. You know that post is bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> You know if you only posted the games that would have been a decent post/answer. Instead it now comes of as a failed attempt at baiting.




So because you hipster idiots somehow find fault in adding features to a console, everyone else in the world is an asshole for finding them appealing? Maybe thinking was too big of a first step for you.



Gunners said:


> The X1 is overpriced and offers little in comparison to the competition to be frank..








PoinT_BlanK said:


> i'm not paranoid, nor one for conspiracy theories but did you miss the NSA Prism scandal?
> 
> inviting a always on, camera and listening device to your living room raises eyebrows
> 
> if you truly believe the government will overlook you merely because you're under the "gamer" category it's not so much a case of people being paranoid, more so of you being naive, but alas, i did say i didn't wanna go this path with the conversation




If spying on you with the Kinect is such an essential function of the Xbox One then WHY OH WHY did Microsoft reverse their always online policy so quickly and so easily? I mean, you would think that they would need the internet to be connected at all times to transfer all the real time footage from the Kinect. And yet it seemed like such a simple decision for them to get rid of the requirement. And then there's the totally unforseeable problems, like the PS4 and Wii U greatly diminishing the governments' potential victims or covering the camera…Your thoughts? Or more appropriately, your delusions?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 22, 2013)

This is better than the Man of Steel. I could literally watch this all day.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 22, 2013)

Pretty self explanatory. 

- Costs more overall and will cost more in the long run

- PS4 has more powerful components

- PS4 will cost less overall and will cost less in the long run.

- The free games offered by PSN are WAY better than the crap Microsoft has offered.

- Kinnect required

- PS4 has more exclusives within the launch window. 

- The company doesnt deserve my money. 

- Im more excited about the games on PS4 _by far_. 

- None of the games i have seen on Xbone make the system a must buy to me. 

- The game that i am most excited for can be played on either system. 



My PS4 has already been payed off. Xbone changing their DRM policy did not even make me even _think_ about changing it.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 22, 2013)

Platinum said:


> You aren't that important bro.
> 
> NSA ain't lining up to make your life the Truman Project.



you guys ain't even trying at this point

again, being a gamer doesn't exclude you from shit. am i saying they gonna watch you? no, am i saying that device could potentially be used for watching you? yes, am i saying i'm not comfortable with a device watching and listening to me? yes

whether i'm important, poi or potential threat is irrelevant to the fact that i don't want that shit in my living room, in a climate where firms are exposed for passing up private information and some are hacked and whatnot, i'm good, i don't need nor want that

not to mention it adds nothing i consider of substance to the experiences i expect to get from these consoles, oh and it bumps the price up


----------



## Gino (Jun 22, 2013)

Stars said:


> So because you hipster idiots somehow find fault in adding features to a console, everyone else in the world is an asshole for finding them appealing? Maybe thinking was too big of a first step for you.


Thinking of multiple ways to fuck people yes too big indeed and your anus must be so loose you don't even realize when someone is sticking it in. 



Stars said:


> *Spoiler*: __


TrueStory 





Stars said:


> If spying on you with the Kinect is such an essential function of the Xbox One then WHY OH WHY did Microsoft reverse their always online policy so quickly and so easily? I mean, you would think that they would need the internet to be connected at all times to transfer all the real time footage from the Kinect. And yet it seemed like such a simple decision for them to get rid of the requirement. And then there's the totally unforseeable problems, like the PS4 and Wii U greatly diminishing the governments' potential victims or covering the camera…Your thoughts? Or more appropriately, your delusions?


You really think there is no other way of collecting information.


----------



## Stars (Jun 22, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Pretty self explanatory.
> 
> - Costs more



Which means it offers little in comparison to the competition?



Fiona said:


> - Kinnect required



Which means it offers little in comparison to the competition?



Fiona said:


> - PS4 has more exclusives within the launch window.



No. It doesn't.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 22, 2013)

> Which means it offers little in comparison to the competition?



Yes.





> No. It doesn't.



You want me to link you a list of both??


I also amended my list with more stuff in case you wanna try and complain about those as well.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 22, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Pretty self explanatory.
> 
> - Costs more overall and will cost more in the long run
> 
> ...



/Thread.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> you guys ain't even trying at this point
> 
> again, being a gamer doesn't exclude you from shit. am i saying they gonna watch you? no, am i saying that device could potentially be used for watching you? yes, am i saying i'm not comfortable with a device watching and listening to me? yes
> 
> ...



Then don't connect to the internet when you are doing something you wouldn't want seen. Or just connect the kinect and put it in a box.

I don't get this at all really, the exaggerated paranoia over the kinect.

Do you have a laptop? Probably comes with a built in mic and webcam i'd imagine?

You got a smartphone? Probably comes with a built in camera and mic.

If someone wanted to watch you they could. I don't think the feds need the kinect to do any of this.

If you want to complain about the kinect the price it adds to the console and the mandatory buying are legitimate claims. 

I don't really think paranoia is a legitimate claim but I digress.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 22, 2013)

The console war machine is kicking in full throttle in this thread. Patchouli,you said this isn't as bad as Nintendo vs sega days. I think it's gonna become worse than that.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2013)

I don't even give a shit about the console wars.

I just wish I could talk about the fucking xbox in the xbox thread.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 22, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> The console war machine is kicking in full throttle in this thread. Patchouli,you said this isn't as bad as Nintendo vs sega days. I think it's gonna become worse than that.



Oh god I hope so.



Platinum said:


> I don't even give a shit about the console wars.
> 
> I just wish I could talk about the fucking xbox in the xbox thread.



Never gonna happen. We're in the middle of a warzone.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2013)

Khris said:


> I already have a PC



And it isn't even an all in one box with the ONE.


----------



## Gino (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm not a fan of anything for the record. If any Videogame Company pulls the same bullshit they're getting shitted on as well.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 22, 2013)

Khris said:


> So casual shit is what you want in a gaming console?


 no i like inovation, i am a hardcore halpo fan so  yeah i wanna watch the show


> Nice to know. No wonder you liked insta-SSS combo DmC


Dmc was a very fun game, so what if it was easy [it wasnt that easy by the way try playing on the harder difficulties] god forbid a game dosent make you want to cry on normal mode, but thgen i guess you cant feel like yor doing some thing actually important unless you fail first right?


----------



## Fiona (Jun 22, 2013)

For the record. 

Im not saying that Xbone is bad overall. 

Im just saying the PS4 is better in every way.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2013)

Platinum said:


> I don't even give a shit about the console wars.
> 
> I just wish I could talk about the fucking xbox in the xbox thread.



Go for it, but there isn't that much to actually talk about besides this.
Thing isn't even out.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 22, 2013)

The thing is. The Sega and Nintendo were actually rivals in the sense that one product was as good as the next. The arguments made sense as both sides were justified in picking one product over the other. Unless you're on Microsoft's payroll buying the X1 over the PS4 is sheer lunacy, one product ( the PS4) is clearly superior the other product ( The X1).


----------



## Gino (Jun 22, 2013)

Platinum said:


> I don't even give a shit about the console wars.
> 
> I just wish I could talk about the fucking xbox in the xbox thread.



Dmc all over again indeed no one's stopping you from making the positive X-Box one Fanclub.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 22, 2013)

TitanFall is everyones biggest argument for the Xbone. 

That is not even a guaranteed exclusive.



> Let's put it plainly: will PlayStation owners ever see Titanfall?
> 
> "It's definitely not out of the question," Emslie replied. "We have a huge appreciation for the fans. Coming out and showing it to everybody, we're super nervous and wanted to make sure everybody loved it. We love all our fans, whatever console they support.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Never gonna happen. We're in the middle of a warzone.



There's a ps4 thread if people want to talk about how superior the ps4 is. 

There are plenty of threads to proclaim sony's greatness.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Go for it, but there isn't that much to actually talk about besides this.
> Thing isn't even out.



Neither is the ps4, but people sure have a lot to say about that.

I'd like to talk about the games or something but that's fucking impossible I see.

We all have to repeat the same talking points at each other ad infinitum.



Gunners said:


> The thing is. The Sega and Nintendo were actually rivals in the sense that one product was as good as the next. The arguments made sense as both sides were justified in picking one product over the other. Unless you're on Microsoft's payroll buying the X1 over the PS4 is sheer lunacy, one product ( the PS4) is clearly superior the other product ( The X1).



Not really.

But then again how dare someone have an opinion different than your own.


----------



## Stars (Jun 22, 2013)

Gino said:


> Thinking of multiple ways to fuck people yes too big indeed and your anus must be so loose you don't even realize when someone is sticking it in. ]








Fiona said:


> You want me to link you a list of both??



Sure. Let's see whose list is more accurate



Fiona said:


> I also amended my list with more stuff in case you wanna try and complain about those as well.



Wasn't necessary...Your arguments were feeble enough as it was.




Platinum said:


> I just wish I could talk about the fucking xbox in the xbox thread.




Right?


----------



## Gino (Jun 22, 2013)

Fix your post dawg.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2013)

Gino said:


> Dmc all over again indeed no one's stopping you from making the positive X-Box one Fanclub.



I'd rather not .


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 22, 2013)

Fiona said:


> TitanFall is everyones biggest argument for the Xbone.
> 
> That is not even a guaranteed exclusive.



even with out titanfall, ryse, deadrising,quantum break, knack, and halo have me interested.

the only thing sony has is infamous, and while i like the franchise i thought it all wrapped up with 2 so iam not supper eager for another onr


----------



## Gunners (Jun 22, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Not really.
> 
> But then again how dare someone have an opinion different than your own.


PS4 and X1 serve a similar function, but the PS4 is clearly its superior. The PS4 is cheaper than the X1, therefore purchasing the X1 over the PS4 is illogical. 

Also I don't have an issue with people having different opinions to my own. For instance if in someone's opinion green grapes tasted nicer than red grapes I wouldn't say anything. However if someone had the opinion that 2+4=5, I'd tell them that they're incorrect. 

Now in all seriousness I don't exactly see it as lunacy, just blind loyalty and dependency on certain series that aren't that good/unique.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> even with out titanfall, ryse, deadrising,quantum break, knack, and halo have me interested.
> 
> the only thing sony has is infamous, and while i like the franchise i thought it all wrapped up with 2 so iam not supper eager for another onr



Knack is ps4 bro.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 22, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> even with out titanfall, ryse, deadrising,quantum break, knack, and halo have me interested.
> 
> the only thing sony has is infamous, and while i like the franchise i thought it all wrapped up with 2 so iam not supper eager for another onr



Knack is a PS4 exclusive.

Ryse basically plays itself.  Apparently even if you miss your button press for the execution you still kill the enemy.  Least that's the word from people who played the game at E3 and the devs at E3 said that was a feature not a bug.


----------



## Gino (Jun 22, 2013)

Ryse is a game?

Knack is not on X-Box one.


----------



## Stars (Jun 22, 2013)

Gunners said:


> The PS4 is cheaper than the X1, therefore purchasing the X1 over the PS4 is illogical.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Neither is the ps4, but people sure have a lot to say about that.
> 
> I'd like to talk about the games or something but that's fucking impossible I see.
> 
> We all have to repeat the same talking points at each other ad infinitum.



Well D4 looks like a kinect game.
Dead Rising turned into generic zombie game.
Halo only has a cgi cutscene.
Not much to go on alot of the stuff we saw was too short.
I didn't even get to hear Crimson Dragoon's music


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 22, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Ryse basically plays itself.  Apparently even if you miss your button press for the execution you still kill the enemy.  Least that's the word from people who played the game at E3 and the devs at E3 said that was a feature not a bug.


 so instead of hitting an enemy till they fall down you hit them till you execute  a brutal execution, thats not a bad thing to me. its always bugged me how in games like dmc  enemies just melt or evaporate after you swing your sword at them a couple of times, i want to see the results of my carnage.



Platinum said:


> Knack is ps4 bro.


i always get  knack and Project spark confused for some reason

also  Crimson Dragon


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Now in all seriousness I don't exactly see it as lunacy, just blind loyalty and dependency on certain series that aren't that good/unique.



The exact same thing can be used against sony or nintendo as well you know .

Enjoyment of a series is subjective.

Microsoft has a better online infrastructure, and it's not even close. Sony does offer better deals though with ps+. 

Microsoft has a better controller. Microsoft is investing in new Ips that i'm personally interested in.

The kinect might actually not be worthless this go around since it seems microsoft has realized it's better to use it in more subtle ways than arm flailing waggle fests in core games.

If you aren't interested, that's fine. That's an opinion.


----------



## Gino (Jun 22, 2013)

Someone doesn't have respect for reality.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> i always get  knack and Project spark confused for some reason
> 
> also  Crimson Dragon



Don't forget Sunset Overdrive.

That's one i'm looking forward to. I watched their twitch livestream the other day and I am liking what i'm hearing about that series.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 22, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> so instead of hitting an enemy till they fall down you hit them till you execute  a brutal execution, thats not a bad thing to me. its always bugged me how in games like dmc  enemies just melt or evaporate after you swing your sword at them a couple of times, i want to see the results of my carnage.



Did you watch the gameplay?  The game is practically on rails and the game practically plays itself.  The devs admit to having made the game super ultra easy because apparently when you get off work the last thing you want is a game to challenge you even in the slightest.

Oh and Project Spark will likely be way better on the PC than Xbox One.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Dead Rising turned into generic zombie game.



no its not  you got to make a sledgesaw just cause they also showed you a gun  dosent make it gneric.


you have an entire city to go through, you'll have plenty of funny cloths and kooky  crazy people to fight

the first 2 dead risings weren't balls to the walls hilarious like some people seem to think. Dead rising one was played  very straight actualy


----------



## Stars (Jun 22, 2013)

Gino said:


> Someone doesn't have respect for reality.




Someone else seems to lack brain cells...


----------



## Gino (Jun 22, 2013)

Stars said:


> Someone else seems to lack brain cells...



I absolutely guarantee it's not me it's you.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 22, 2013)

Stars said:


> Sure. Let's see whose list is more accurate



Xbox. - 

PS4 - 

PS4 - 18 Ready at Day 1. 11 more available within Launch Window.

*16 Exclusives*

Xbone - 17 Ready at Day 1. 7 more available within launch window. 

*9 exclusives*

I rest my god damn case. 

I doubt your list will be more accurate than IGN's. 







> Wasn't necessary...Your arguments were feeble enough as it was.




Is that the best you got?   


Best. Debater. Ever.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 22, 2013)

Does knack really look all that appealing?

Anyway if people want to buy Xboxone let them. it's their money. 

All that really matters if that both PS4 and Xbox owners won't be missing out on anything really as both consoles will be basically copies of each other when it comes to content.

Sony has Killzone, MS has Halo

Sony has GT,  MS has Forza

Games like GTA, hitman, Metal Gear  Square games, EA's shit etc,  will still see both consoles with no significant differences in visuals.

Even RPG's which were PS centric are starting to see themselves on the Xbox purely because supporting one is too expensive.


All in all PS4 and Xboxone should be satisfied with their purchases.  And if Microsoft does plan to implement the DRM thing again then oh well.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 22, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> no its not  you got to make a sledgesaw just cause they also showed you a gun  dosent make it gneric.
> 
> 
> you have an entire city to go through, you'll have plenty of funny cloths and kooky  crazy people to fight
> ...



I've played Dead Rising 1 and 2, Dead Rising 3 doesn't look anything like those games.  They took away all the colour and apparent fun.  Devs said they were going for a more mass market appeal with Dead Rising 3, so even they admitted to removing the games personality and fun.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 22, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Did you watch the gameplay?  The game is practically on rails and the game practically plays itself.  .



your exaggeration is  a bit annoying, it was clearly not "on the rails".


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2013)

Glad the change the whole drm thing I will probably get this eventually when halo comes out I am getting the ps4 at release first. I also want to wait a while to get the Xbox because I had bad luck with the 360 and had my first console get the red rings a couple months after I got it and then after I replaced it, happen again I will wait till they get the kinks out first.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 22, 2013)

Enclave said:


> I've played Dead Rising 1 and 2, Dead Rising 3 doesn't look anything like those games.  They took away all the colour and apparent fun.  Devs said they were going for a more mass market appeal with Dead Rising 3, so even they admitted to removing the games personality and fun.



1. mass market dosent mean "they took the fun out"

2. personality seems  like the first one, the second one was the kooky over the top one

3. hes in the destroyed outside, not a mall or amusement park that's why the colors are less in  your face


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> your exaggeration is  a bit annoying, it was clearly not "on the rails".



It's originally a kinect game.



Zen-aku said:


> no its not  you got to make a sledgesaw just cause they also showed you a gun  dosent make it gneric.
> 
> 
> you have an entire city to go through, you'll have plenty of funny cloths and kooky  crazy people to fight
> ...



Giving me airstrikes with smartglass makes me think of COD.
They also said it's marketed to that crowd.
Not4me


Zen-aku said:


> also  Crimson Dragon



tomato tamato
I don't give a darn about an extra o
also Panzer Dragoon


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 22, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Glad the change the whole drm thing I will probably get this eventually when halo comes out I am getting the ps4 at release first. I also want to wait a while to get the Xbox because I had bad luck with the 360 and had my first console get the red rings a couple months after I got it and then after I replaced it, happen again I will wait till they get the kinks out first.



Both Sony and MS should of held off on there last big Exclusives for this generation [Last of us and Halo 4 Respectively] and made those launch titles for the next gen


----------



## Stars (Jun 22, 2013)

Gino said:


> I absolutely guarantee it's not me it's you.




Well played.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's originally a kinect game.


 yes and shit has changed obviously






> tomato tamato
> I don't give a darn about an extra o
> also Panzer Dragoon


PAnzer Dragoon was Awesome so it having a spiritual Successor is a big + for me


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 22, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Then don't connect to the internet when you are doing something you wouldn't want seen. Or just connect the kinect and put it in a box.
> 
> I don't get this at all really, the exaggerated paranoia over the kinect.
> 
> ...



All fine and dandy except neither my phone nor laptop require their cameras to function, nor can they track my heartbeat rate, who entered the room and all other extra shit

with that said, i can't express how i'm not paranoid about being watched by the gov enough, i'm just saying i'm not comfortable with a device that thorough in regards to recognition and info collection, and for the sake of being objective you can't deny it can be used for purposes that won't benefit me if hacked or something else

besides, i already mentioned it bumping the price and being something that i don't consider substantial as some of my gripes


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]VxIP0ZX5iiI[/YOUTUBE]


Zen-aku said:


> Both Sony and MS should of held off on there last big Exclusives for this generation [Last of us and Halo 4 Respectively] and made those launch titles for the next gen


----------



## Enclave (Jun 22, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> 1. mass market dosent mean "they took the fun out"
> 
> 2. personality seems  like the first one, the second one was the kooky over the top one
> 
> 3. hes in the destroyed outside, not a mall or amusement park that's why the colors are less in  your face



Yes, it does mean exactly that.  Mass marketing games involves developing a game via a checklist instead of trying to make an actually good game.  Instead of colour we get brown, instead of a Megaman suit and blaster we get air strikes.

They took the games soul in an attempt to market to the mases.  Publishers do this crap all the time.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 22, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Yes, it does mean exactly that.  Mass marketing games involves developing a game via a checklist instead of trying to make an actually good game.  Instead of colour we get brown, instead of a Megaman suit and blaster we get air strikes.
> 
> They took the games soul in an attempt to market to the mases.  Publishers do this crap all the time.


 the megaman buster was a secret unlockable, there's no way of knowing it or some thing like its not still in there. shit is "Brown" cause your not in a fucking mall, why  would every thing be  colorful on the streets, you are overacting


whats the problem spaz?


----------



## Stars (Jun 22, 2013)

Fiona said:


> I rest my god damn case.
> 
> I doubt your list will be more accurate than IGN's.




*Spoiler*: __ 













Fiona said:


> Is that the best you got?
> 
> 
> Best. Debater. Ever.




Whose debating? Your other arguments expose themselves. No need for me to acknowledge them.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> All fine and dandy except neither my phone nor laptop require their cameras to function, nor can they track my heartbeat rate, who entered the room and all other extra shit
> 
> with that said, i can't express how i'm not paranoid about being watched by the gov enough, i'm just saying i'm not comfortable with a device that thorough in regards to recognition and info collection, and for the sake of being objective you can't deny it can be used for purposes that won't benefit me if hacked or something else
> 
> besides, i already mentioned it bumping the price and being something that i don't consider substantial as some of my gripes




I'm pretty sure you can't unplug the built in cameras from your laptop or phone either. If you are saying that you can disable them on a software level.... you can do the same with kinect .

Of course it could be hacked, anything can happen after all. But what are the odds of it being hacked? If someone wants to go through all the effort of hacking microsoft to watch me play halo on the couch, good on them.

What's tracking a heartbeat rate do exactly? Who can possibly ever use that information? That's for gaming purposes, and is one of the things i'm more interested in the kinect for honestly. Developers have been clamoring for bio-metric feedback like that for survival horror games for a while. The potential is definitely there.

If you go through life worrying about that kind of stuff then again just turn it in the opposite direction or wrap it in a towel or something.

And yeah I already said in my last post that gripes about it being mandatory are understandable.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 22, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Both Sony and MS should of held off on there last big Exclusives for this generation [Last of us and Halo 4 Respectively] and made those launch titles for the next gen



That's not very smart. With neither One or PS4 supporting BC and a 70+ million user install base why should that have been a launch title?

PS4's sales aren't exactly going to skyrocket within the first year and by the time the PS4 hits it's stride the big games will start to come out and the last of us would just get lost in the shadows.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 22, 2013)

Garden Warfare is exclusive?


----------



## Fiona (Jun 22, 2013)

Stars said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Yeah that list is almost 2 weeks old there. 

Im sorry to have won the argument. 

I wish you luck in the future.

GG though.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 22, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> That's not very smart. With neither One or PS4 supporting BC and a 70+ million user install base why should that have been a launch title?
> 
> PS4's sales aren't exactly going to skyrocket within the first year and by the time the PS4 hits it's stride the big games will start to come out and the last of us would just get lost in the shadows.



thats not what happened with Gears of war


----------



## Gunners (Jun 22, 2013)

Platinum said:


> I'm pretty sure you can't unplug the built in cameras from your laptop or phone either. If you are saying that you can disable them on a software level.... you can do the same with kinect .
> 
> Of course it could be hacked, anything can happen after all. But what are the odds of it being hacked? If someone wants to go through all the effort of hacking microsoft to watch me play halo on the couch, good on them.
> 
> ...


Insurances companies would love to know your heart rate. That being said it is a matter of principle, why should anyone have to take more than a reasonable set of steps to ensure their actions cannot be monitored? There's no need to make the console dependent on the device.


----------



## Stars (Jun 22, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Yeah that list is almost 2 weeks old there.
> 
> Im sorry to have won the argument.
> 
> ...




You do realize that your list doesn't even include Quantum Break right?


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 22, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Why do people keep saying you have to update your PC yearly? If you build a PC that is better than an X1 or PS4 now, it will be better than them in 5 years time.



And spend more than on an X1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 22, 2013)

Doesnt matter, they already showed their true colors. Microsuck.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 22, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> thats not what happened with Gears of war



Tell me about Gears of War.


----------



## Gino (Jun 22, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Doesnt matter, they already showed their true colors. Microsuck.



Yeah but that got a couple of people turned on.


----------



## Gino (Jun 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]wg1QMjXT4bg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 22, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Doesnt matter, they already showed their true colors. Microsuck.



I give a darn about their goals so long as I get what I want, which I'm doing...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2013)

Stars said:


> So because you hipster idiots somehow find fault in adding features to a console, everyone else in the world is an asshole for finding them appealing? Maybe thinking was too big of a first step for you.



Nah nah. It's not that I don't find them appealing, I am just calling them what they are; extra casual shit. Nothing to do with the quality of the console. So presenting them in an argument about gaming devices is moot.  



Zen-aku said:


> no i like inovation, i am a hardcore halpo fan so  yeah i wanna watch the show



Innovation that doesn't have anything to do with actual gaming. Which is the core reason why people pay for a gaming device. 



> Dmc was a very fun game, so what if it was easy [it wasnt that easy by the way try playing on the harder difficulties] god forbid a game dosent make you want to cry on normal mode, but thgen i guess you cant feel like yor doing some thing actually important unless you fail first right?



Difficulty isn't the issue with DmC though. It's that you barely put any input into the game yet rewards you like crazy. That way it was made for casuals. 

Castlevania SOTN is/was piss easy, yet still rewards you for exploring the castle and investing your time in the game.

Same if casuals played DMC3 on easy mode. But the way the game is designed is that it rewards you for doing shit.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jun 22, 2013)

[



PoinT_BlanK said:


> you guys ain't even trying at this point
> 
> again, being a gamer doesn't exclude you from shit. am i saying they gonna watch you? no, am i saying that device could potentially be used for watching you? yes, am i saying i'm not comfortable with a device watching and listening to me? yes
> 
> ...



Meh I think I understand you now. To avoid further arguments I would advise you not to turn on your computer or cell phone, never talk on the phone, and never walk in a place where cameras are.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 22, 2013)

Khris said:


> Innovation that doesn't have anything to do with actual gaming. Which is the core reason why people pay for a gaming device.


 yes but both consoles play games so we need extra incentive, Microsoft has better perks [which i have mentioned] and to me better exclusives. Ps4 has some more powerful parts but my pc gaming master race buddy tells me the  difference in power is not that overwhelmingly great.

also innovation is danm important, its how we get new games, and new ideas, and new shit to do





> Difficulty isn't the issue with DmC though. It's that you barely put any input into the game yet rewards you like crazy. That way it was made for casuals.


 that bs, it has unlockables crazy difficulties  and every thing else, i played it for a week and was just as rewarded as when i played  Reverence


it was not built for "Casuals"


----------



## Gino (Jun 22, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> just because you didnt like ti for petty reasons doesn't mean it was built for casuals.
> 
> 
> if it was built for casuals the guns would of matterd and they would of toned down the swearing and intensity the level the actual bland shit has.
> ...




_B.U.L.L.S.H.I.T_

You not gonna argue because me and you both know you're talking out of your ass but then again you're wrong 100% of the time so shame on me for falling for it.


_*Edit:*_
_Nephilim------>Son of Sparta------>Dante must Die_

Miss me with that bullshit.


----------



## teddy (Jun 22, 2013)

Tbh, the only thing i don't like about the kinect is that it's mandatory and by extension seems like the main reason the 1 still has a $499 price tag


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 22, 2013)

Gino said:


> _B.U.L.L.S.H.I.T_
> 
> You not gonna argue because me and you both know you're talking out of your ass but then again you're wrong 100% of the time so shame on me for falling for it.



1. who the fuck are you to tell me iam wrong 100 % of the time

2.  I'am not talking out my ass, Labeling some thing casual is some thing Fanboys do to any game that doesn't hit there check lists of approval, and any time some thing is changed

3. I argued this shit  about DmC for weeks, I legitimately am tired about arguing with idiots about it, i have no problem defending my view point and telling you that your wrong iam just tired of doing it


----------



## Gino (Jun 22, 2013)

1.Dat Guy who just told you were wrong 100% of the time. 

2.Okay.

3.I'm just as wrong as you are right Ahaha......

4.

5.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 22, 2013)

Whether DmC was made for casual or hardcore gamers is irrelevant, it was a shit game.


----------



## Nois (Jun 22, 2013)

I sometimes feel guilty about thinking Microsoft should take the Xbox and shove it up their asses. I'm not a hater per se, but I've never liked the console all that much, nor it's main contribution to console gaming.

I still hope for a Dreamcast2


----------



## teddy (Jun 22, 2013)

And what does dmc have to do with anything?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> yes but both consoles play games so we need extra incentive, Microsoft has better perks [which i have mentioned] and to me better exclusives. Ps4 has some more powerful parts but my pc gaming master race buddy tells me the  difference in power is not that overwhelmingly great.



Eh? It's like I am talking martian or something here! You may like those casual perks, but they're still moot. Console is only as good as its games. If you like X1 cause of the exclusive then good for you. It's your preference. 

However casual perks aren't part of the gaming experience. So saying Xbone > Whatever as a gaming device because of casual perks is well wrong. 



> also innovation is danm important, its how we get new games, and new ideas, and new shit to do



I welcome innovation in gaming and actual gameplay.(hell even graphics) But not in stuff the average dedicated gamer doesn't care about. 




> that bs, it has unlockables crazy difficulties  and every thing else, i played it for a week and was just as rewarded as when i played  Reverence
> 
> 
> it was not built for "Casuals"



Not unlockables, I meant as a sense of accomplishment. There's nothing in the game that can make me experience a sense of triumphed urgency and fruitful dedication.


----------



## Gino (Jun 22, 2013)

? said:


> What does dmc have to do with anything?



Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2013)

? said:


> And what does dmc have to do with anything?



DmC was exactly like Xbone. Difference is that MS caved in and succumbed to backlash and hate mail.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 22, 2013)

''Xbox on'' and the console turns on. That innovation has revolutionized gaming.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 22, 2013)

Khris said:


> Eh? It's like I am talking martian or something here! You may like those casual perks, but they're still moot. Console is only as good as its games. If you like X1 cause of the exclusive then good for you. It's your preference.
> 
> However casual perks aren't part of the gaming experience. So saying Xbone > Whatever as a gaming device because of casual perks is well wrong.


 having a voice control implemented in an innovated and entertaining way isn't a casual perk.

nether is cloud, 300,000 dedicated servers evolving achievements, and a transferable transferable membership. that is all shit that any gamer should be glad to see happen





> I welcome innovation in gaming and actual gameplay.(hell even graphics) But not in stuff the average dedicated gamer doesn't care about.


What the "average dedicated gamer" is differs to person to person. 




> Not unlockables, I meant as a sense of accomplishment. There's nothing in the game that can make me experience a sense of triumphed urgency and fruitful dedication.


 try beating the game on Dante must Die mode then come talk to me


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> having a voice control implemented in an innovated and entertaining way isn't a casual perk.



Voice control hasn't been able to do anything I couldn't be able to do with my thumbs. 



> What the "average dedicated gamer" is differs to person to person.



So the average dedicated gamer doesn't dedicate his time to play games? But in fact spends his time fake dating the Kinnect? 




> try beating the game on Dante must Die mode then come talk to me



Like I will ever buy the game. 

But I did beat DMC3 on DMD so...


----------



## Gino (Jun 22, 2013)

Go ahead fuck up again.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 22, 2013)

Khris said:


> Voice control hasn't been able to do anything I couldn't be able to do with my thumbs.


But it could, is the point.






> So the average dedicated gamer doesn't dedicate his time to play games? But in fact spends his time fake dating the Kinnect?


 what?  your just throwing random shit out there now, no one is planing  on that.





> Like I will ever buy the game.


then shut the fuck up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> But it could, is the point.



But it *DOESN'T*, so no point in saying that it's a innovative gaming-related feature unless it does. 




> what?  your just throwing random shit out there now, no one is planing  on that.
> 
> 
> then shut the fuck up.



Nice. Trying to run away from the argument. I can't believe I took you seriously once. Now I see through your bullshit.


----------



## teddy (Jun 22, 2013)

Can't we all just agree that dmc3 is the best game in the franchise and just leave it at that?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2013)

Gino said:


>



I have no idea what's going on here


----------



## Gino (Jun 22, 2013)

DMC1 Dante best Dante.



Khris said:


> I have no idea what's going on here



I have a problem with predicting the future.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jun 22, 2013)

Never played DMC. Am I missing out?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 22, 2013)

Khris said:


> But it *DOESN'T*, so no point in saying that it's a innovative gaming-related feature unless it does.


 sorry but even the little we've seen so far as actually giving squad mates orders with a voice control is innovative







> Nice. Trying to run away from the argument. I can't believe I took you seriously once. Now I see through your bullshit.


If you haven't played the game, haven't bought it, haven't played it on a difficulty other then normal, then you have no legitimate right to comment on if its goo or not, you just an asshat that's mad that shit got changed and ran with the other ass hats to harp on it rather then form your own opinion, if think  that's bullshit then i feel sorry for you


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 22, 2013)

? said:


> Can't we all just agree that dmc3 is the best game in the franchise and just leave it at that?


 that it is.



thinkingaboutlife said:


> Never played DMC. Am I missing out?



yes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> sorry but even the little we've seen so far as actually giving squad mates orders with a voice control is innovative



Still can do that shit with a controller or better yet. Do it with a mouse and keyboard 




> *If you haven't played the game, haven't bought it, haven't played it on a difficulty other then normal, then you have no legitimate right to comment on if its goo or not,* you just an asshat that's mad that shit got changed and ran with the other ass hats to harp on it rather then form your own opinion, if think  that's bullshit then i feel sorry for you



And believe it or not, this is the most bullshit post we've had in this thread.  

I guess I can't even form an opinion on the Xbone because I didn't buy and play it too huh? But oh wait, it's not even out yet. So I have to buy it to form an opinion. 

Get the fuck out with this shit dude.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 23, 2013)

Khris said:


> Still can do that shit with a controller or better yet. Do it with a mouse and keyboard


 while your doing that with your hands you could be doing some thing else, shooting, targeting ect.






> And believe it or not, this is the most bullshit post we've had in this thread.
> 
> I guess I can't even form an opinion on the Xbone because I didn't buy and play it too huh? But oh wait, it's not even out yet. So I have to buy it to form an opinion.
> 
> Get the fuck out with this shit dude.


 if you were commenting on how the games played or looked in person, how the interface worked or some thing like that, no you couldn't form an opinion cause you didn't play them, well you could but it would be a invalid opinion.


----------



## Gino (Jun 23, 2013)

Something tells me even without the exclusives some of you guys would still get the X-box one just cause.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> while your doing that with your hands you could be doing some thing else, shooting, targeting ect.



Not if you're good enough to do all stuff together. See, casual-shit 




> if you were commenting on how the games played or looked in person, how the interface worked or some thing like that, no you couldn't form an opinion cause you didn't play them, well you could but it would be a invalid opinion.



No. As a consumer I have the right to form on opinion of something to choose whether to buy it or not. 

It's like calling a B-rated movie shit, I don't have to rent it and watch the full 90 minutes to call it shit. 



Gino said:


> Something tells me even without the exclusives some of you guys would still get the X-box one just cause.



Your opinion is invalid because you didn't play "one" yet.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 23, 2013)

Gino said:


> Something tells me even without the exclusives some of you guys would still get the X-box one just cause.



Its already the case, nobody sane would buy this piece of shit.

The exclusives aren't even good.


----------



## Gino (Jun 23, 2013)

Khris said:


> Your opinion is invalid because you didn't play "one" yet.



Now were have I head something like this before.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 23, 2013)

Khris said:


> Not if you're good enough to do all stuff together. See, casual-shit


 you can do one and then the other in rapid succession, but not at the same time.

mass effect 3's use of kinect was well received cause it eliminated the need to pause the game and use the battle wheel, you could just say "liara Throw" and then she would do it. It made the game more immersive and in turn more fun to play and more rewarding.

and there is still room for shit like that to get better.






> No. As a consumer I have the right to form on opinion of something to choose whether to buy it or not.


 yes but you cant form an opinion of quality cause you cant know.

you can form a opinion on Microsoft policies, or how the games look, but you can't know if its any good till you play.

with out actual context your just a retarded monkey flinging shit. same as all the rabble who play Cod, you just think your enlightened.



> It's like calling a B-rated movie shit, I don't have to rent it and watch the full 90 minutes to call it shit.


 and that would be baseless, maybe it looks like shit but it could be good, or it could be some thignt hat just clicks with you, you will not have an actual valid opinion on its quality

i can say twilight is shit cause i actually watched that abomination, i can actually tell you why its shit not just go "Derp vampires sparkle"



> The exclusives aren't even good.


 better then Sony's


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2013)

Gino said:


> Now were have I head something like this before.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> you can do one and then the other in rapid succession, but not at the same time.
> 
> mass effect 3's use of kinect was well received cause it eliminated the need to pause the game and use the battle wheel, you could just say "liara Throw" and then she would do it. It made the game more immersive and in turn more fun to play and more rewarding.
> 
> and there is still room for shit like that to get better.



So you can save .23 seconds? CASUALLLLLLLLLLLLL  

Pretty sure you've played games for 20+ years, if you're still not used to that shit, then you're a fucking scrub. 



> yes but you cant form an opinion of quality cause you cant know.


Jackshit. Of course I can. I have eyes, ears, emotions, and a brain. 



> you can form a opinion on Microsoft policies, or how the games look, but you can't know if its any good till you play.



No I can. I don't have to play the game to know it's a game I can never see myself playing. I have impressions, reviews, gameplay videos, and demos for that.  



> and that would be baseless, maybe it looks like shit but it could be good, or it could be some thignt hat just clicks with you, you will not have an actual valid opinion on its quality


If I have seen the trailers and descriptions and read the reviews then I can know for sure it wont click with me. 



> i can say twilight is shit cause i actually watched that abomination, i can actually tell you why its shit not just go "Derp vampires sparkle"



I can also tell you Twilight is shit because Kristen Stewart is an emotionless bland stale cunt. Without the need to fully watch the movies she's starred in. 

See, valid opinion.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 23, 2013)

Khris said:


> So you can save .23 seconds? CASUALLLLLLLLLLLLL
> 
> Pretty sure you've played games for 20+ years, if you're still not used to that shit, then you're a fucking scrub.


 > Raises points about immersion, and the  entertainment factor going up

> gets called a scrub, buy a fool that thinks its about the .23 seconds






> Jackshit. Of course I can. I have eyes, ears, emotions, and a brain.


 except you can,  you wont know how a game Handles or the feeling you get from playing it unless you play it. 





> No I can. I don't have to play the game to know it's a game I can never see myself playing. I have impressions, reviews, gameplay videos, and demos for that.


 that's different form knowing if its actually good or not. even then that shits subjective



> If I have seen the trailers and descriptions and read the reviews then I can know for sure it wont click with me.


 that's not the same as it being good or bad.


I haven't played Eve online cause its not my kinda game, id still be talking out of my ass if i were to say it was shit.





> I can also tell you Twilight is shit because Kristen Stewart is an emotionless bland stale cunt. Without the need to fully watch the movies she's starred in.


 I can tell you how it fails  Movie based on cinematography and story telling, the shit that actually maters


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> > Raises points about immersion, and the  entertainment factor going up
> 
> > gets called a scrub, but a fool that thinks its about the .23 seconds



Eh? Screaming at your screen doesn't confirm entertainment, it confirms crazy  

But that immersion is doing just that; save you .23 seconds 

Basically; it barely does anything new and helpful. 



> except you can,  you wont know how a game Handles or the feeling you get from playing it unless you play it.


I guess there are no such things as demos and hands-on impressions huh?
I guess you *have *to pay those full 60 dollars to know how to feels.  



> that's different form knowing if its actually good or not. even then that shits subjective


Yes. I can know if it's good or not by all those means. Welcome to the 21st century of gaming breh. 

And oh shit. Opinions are subjective, I never knew that.




> that's not the same as it being good or bad.
> 
> 
> I haven't played Eve online cause its not my kinda game, id still be talking out of my ass if i were to say it was shit.



I never played any of the Mass Effect series, but I've seen enough vids/reviews, and read enough impressions and descriptions to know it's a good game. 

Same how I know DmC is shit. 




> I can tell you how it fails  Movie based on cinematography and story telling, the shit that actually maters



So is actors' performances  
You can have the best script in the world, and the main star could still fuck it all up


----------



## Fiona (Jun 23, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> better then Sony's



PlanetSide 2, WarFrame, The Order, KZ, Diablo 3, Infamous SS, Transistor, etc tec is worse than Halo 5 and Ryse? 


...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 23, 2013)

Khris said:


> Eh? Screaming at your screen doesn't confirm entertainment, it confirms crazy
> 
> But that immersion is doing just that; save you .23 seconds
> 
> Basically; it barely does anything new and helpful.


 1. IT is helpful, the combat flows smoother and helps you kick ass more iffecintly

2. its no more crazy then using a headset during online play




> I guess there are no such things as demos and hands-on impressions huh?
> I guess you *have *to pay those full 60 dollars to know how to feels.


 you do, a demo shows a fraction of the game  on the easiest setting usually with a ton of additional content cut out, you can get an idea if you want to see mroe or not, but you cant base an entire  game of its demo.



> Yes. I can know if it's good or not by all those means. Welcome to the 21st century of gaming breh.


 the 21 century of gaming is ass backwards retarded or haven't you noticed this goes for companies and consumers as well





> I never played any of the Mass Effect series, but I've seen enough vids/reviews, and read enough impressions and descriptions to know it's a good game.
> 
> Same how I know DmC is shit.


 but you can't know for sure, as with every game there will be plenty of people who say its not good.

ive seen some fuckers say The last of us is shit, there wrong but i know for sure cause iv'e played the game





> So is actors' performances
> You can have the best script in the world, and the main star could still fuck it all up


 that's true, but there are plenty of great movies with shit main stars


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 23, 2013)

Fiona said:


> PlanetSide 2, WarFrame, The Order, KZ, Diablo 3, Infamous SS, Transistor, etc tec is worse than Halo 5 and Ryse?
> 
> 
> ...



 Diablo 3 will be relased on the 360 and the only game you mentioned i give a shit about is Infamous

ill stick with Crimson dragon, Quantaum break, Titanfall, and ryse thank you very much



Edit: Seriously Killzone?


----------



## Gino (Jun 23, 2013)

I know for sure DmC is shit next.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 23, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Diablo 3 will be relased on the 360 and the only game you mentioned i give a shit about is Infamous
> 
> ill stick with Crimson dragon, Quantaum break, Titanfall, and ryse thank you very much



Yes but not on the Xbone. 

Just because you think a game is shit does not make it shit. 

The quality the games for the PS4 that will be available during launch are better than the Xbone.  

Not to mention the PS4 has more exclusives during the launch window.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 23, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Yes but not on the Xbone.
> 
> Just because you think a game is shit does not make it shit.


 i didn't say it was shit,* i said i don't give a shit*, there's a difference.



> The quality the games for the PS4 that will be available during launch are better than the Xbone.


 I  don't think a bunch of mmo third person shooters and indie games are better


----------



## Fiona (Jun 23, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> i didn't say it was shit, i said i don't give a shit, there's a difference.
> 
> Planetside 2 and KZ are FPS actually. Indie games are some of the best overall games available.
> 
> I  don't think a bunch of mmo third person shooters and indie games are better



Im sorry my bad. 

Just because you dont give a shit doesnt mean that ALOT of people dont give shits. 

The games that i listed are exciting _quite_ a few people. 

Im sorry you feel that way. 

But it doesnt change the fact that im right.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> 1. IT is helpful, the combat flows smoother and helps you kick ass more iffecintly



It's not by much to the point where I would call it "innovative". I'd call it a nice extra. But I am pretty sure most people would rather just tap buttons. 



> 2. its no more crazy then using a headset during online play



Nope. Because you're actually talking to real life people like your friends. 




> you do, a demo shows a fraction of the game  on the easiest setting usually with a ton of additional content cut out, you can get an idea if you want to see mroe or not, but you cant base an entire  game of its demo.



Geez. We were talking about how the game "feels", as in how gameplay "feels". It's not different from the main game, Ninja Theory themselves said that.  



> the 21 century of gaming is ass backwards retarded or haven't you noticed this goes for companies and consumers as well



Nitpicking again. I was talking about the means to form an opinion on games. 



> but you can't know for sure, as with every game there will be plenty of people who say its not good.
> 
> 
> ive seen some fuckers say The last of us is shit, there wrong but i know for sure cause iv'e played the game



That's when you can tell if the reviews/impressions are descriptive enough regardless if they're saying it's good or bad. 


But you're just milking this argument. We're going nowhere with this. 

I can just call your bullshit and claim that you can't form an opinion of the Xbone or it's exclusive games because you haven't fully experienced them yet.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 23, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Im sorry my bad.
> 
> Just because you dont give a shit doesnt mean that ALOT of people dont give shits.


 I didn't say/Imply that ether




> The games that i listed are exciting _quite_ a few people.


 and plenty of people are creaiming them selves over Xboxes exclusives (Especially TitanFall and quantum Break)

Your point


----------



## Fiona (Jun 23, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> I didn't say/Imply that ether
> 
> 
> and plenty of people are creaiming them selves over Xboxes exclusives (Especially TitanFall and quantum Break)
> ...



Titanfall isnt a guaranteed exclusive. 




> Let's put it plainly: will PlayStation owners ever see Titanfall?
> 
> "It's definitely not out of the question," Emslie replied. "We have a huge appreciation for the fans. Coming out and showing it to everybody, we're super nervous and wanted to make sure everybody loved it. We love all our fans, whatever console they support.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 23, 2013)

Khris said:


> It's not by much to the point where I would call it "innovative". I'd call it a nice extra. But I am pretty sure most people would rather just tap buttons.


 IT was both innovative and an Extra, and theres room to make it an essential feature of a great game





> Nope. Because you're actually talking to real life people like your friends.


it's still just a part of playing the game no different.





> Geez. We were talking about how the game "feels", as in how gameplay "feels". It's not different from the main game, Ninja Theory themselves said that.


it was on a lower difficulty.




> Nitpicking again. I was talking about the means to form an opinion on games.


 yes and thinking you can say a game is shit form hearsay is bs




> That's when you can tell if the reviews/impressions are descriptive enough regardless if they're saying it's good or bad.


 you put so much stake in reviews for this argument but are ignoring that most reviewers gave DmC a Good score, now are you going to be a hypocrite and go to the "derp there all payed off argument"






> I can just call your bullshit and claim that you can't form an opinion of the Xbone or it's exclusive games because you haven't fully experienced them yet.


 you can but youd be wrong

Killer instinct is most likely gonna suck, but i wont know for sure unless i play it. i wont buy it cause i'm sure it will suck but until i actually play it i cant comment for sure


----------



## Gino (Jun 23, 2013)

This convo is going down the shittier.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 23, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Titanfall isnt a guaranteed exclusive.



Until it happens its still an exclusive, ms could pay them allot of money to keep it exclusive, it could make so much money they don't have to make it multi plat

your dealing with a Schrodinger's cat there


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 23, 2013)

Gino said:


> This convo is going down the shittier.



y'all wanted a console war now we got a console war.

petty bullshit, trolling arguments, Flame bait, 



Glorious!


----------



## Fiona (Jun 23, 2013)

Gino said:


> This convo is going down the shittier.



Its mostly just people like me who love to debate. 

Especially when debating for the side with the most popular support.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 23, 2013)

People want a console war?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 23, 2013)

I missed a lot on my vacation.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> IT was both innovative and an Extra, and theres room to make it an *essential feature* of a great game



Terrible idea. 




> it was on a lower difficulty.



You keep talking about difficulty and we both know that's not even the issue. 

Gameplay mechanics, systems, and combat are all part of how gameplay "feels"

I already told, low difficulty games aren't necessarily bad. 



> yes and thinking you can say a game is shit form hearsay is bs



Stop nitpicking. Not just "hearsay", but from demos and gameplay videos too. 



> you put so much stake in reviews for this argument but are ignoring that most reviewers gave DmC a Good score, now are you going to be a hypocrite and go to the "derp there all payed off argument"



You know what? Fuck off!! Your nitpicking is getting harder to deal with by the post. I said: 



> That's when you can tell if the reviews/impressions are descriptive enough regardless if they're saying it's good or bad.



Almost all those 10/10 reviews weren't descriptive enough. And I wasn't just talking about reviews. *The whole mesh of means I can use to form an opinion.* I can tell a review is bullshit even if praised a game I found amazing. If you have spent your lively hood playing a game you can tell if an opinion is bullshit. 




> you can but youd be wrong
> 
> Killer instinct is most likely gonna suck, but i wont know for sure unless i play it.



Okay?


> i wont buy it cause i'm sure it will suck but until i actually play it i cant comment for sure



Is this shit actually happening now? 

10/10 You really got me. You trolled the fuck outta me. And I am man enough to admit. 

How can you be sure of a quality of a game without fully playing? That's your argument for fuck's sake. You said you're *sure *it's gonna suck but *wont know* until you play it. What the fuck is this? 

You contradicted yourself, actually you kept contradicting yourself. As you argued with Fiona about how Xbone will have better exclusives even though you never played neither exclusives fully.  

You know what? Fuck this. I have been trolled enough. Like Gino said, this convo has gone to shit. I mean your argument was "you can't form an opinion", that shit is the most condescending pretentious douche-bag like statement there is. 

And it's not like I only played games yesterday, I've been playing games all my life so did all the "DmC Haters". So we yeah, we know enough about games to form an opinion from enough gameplay videos, descriptive reviews/impressions, and demos. Whether you think the opinions are valid or not. 

Really, I should have never got sucked into this.



Zen-aku said:


> y'all wanted a console war now we got a console war.
> 
> petty bullshit, trolling arguments, Flame bait,
> 
> ...



You even admit to it.


----------



## Gino (Jun 23, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> y'all wanted a console war now we got a console war.
> 
> petty bullshit, trolling arguments, Flame bait,
> 
> ...





_AhahaAhahaAhahaHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!

100%
_


Fiona said:


> Its mostly just people like me who love to debate.
> 
> Especially when debating for the side with the most popular support.


You good.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 23, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> whats the problem spaz?


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 23, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> the only thing sony has is infamous, and while i like the franchise i thought it all wrapped up with 2 so iam not supper eager for another onr



And the halo franchise was wrapped up with halo 3. So what's your point?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 23, 2013)

Xbox has nothing

what else is new


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 23, 2013)

It was always a no games box.

>B-BUT MUH EXCLUSIVES

But how many of them were noteworthy? Or fun for that matter?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 23, 2013)

Stars said:


> So because you hipster idiots somehow find fault in adding features to a console, everyone else in the world is an asshole for finding them appealing? Maybe thinking was too big of a first step for you.



​

Before, it looked like everybody was pretty much united in mocking the xbone. Now that Microsoft decided to do a 180, a lot of people support it.

I am going to politely ask everyone that chooses to stay and discuss their remaining disagreements to please respect your fellow forumer. I am not going to be hounding over the thread looking to ban people over technicalities but I would appreciate it if we all tried a bit harder not to be dicks.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 23, 2013)

Naruto expecting civility at console wars ground zero?

It's only going to get worse from here. 

Which sucks, I just want to talk about the xbox without talking about the ps4 .


----------



## God Movement (Jun 23, 2013)

there's nothing to do but CONSOLE WARS until more information of games and such come out


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 23, 2013)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Meh I think I understand you now. To avoid further arguments I would advise you not to turn on your computer or cell phone, never talk on the phone, and never walk in a place where cameras are.



lol lumping everything together and pretending they're all in the same realm in regards to security risks is easy to do. Again, my computer does not need a voice, motion and video capturing device to function nor are they an integrated part of it and cameras on the street are cameras on the street, not in my living room. Nonetheless, I hear the kinect isn't "always on" anymore and that they added a "pause/off" mode, which is good and will alleviate consumers concerns in that regard.

However, it's still a peripheral that bumps of the console price and i don't want it nor need it because as i said before, personally, it adds nothing of substance to the experiences i expect to get from these consoles.

Your initial question was which advantages does the ps4 still hold, which prompted me to list not having a kinnect like device as part of some its core functionalities, because one, it should be optional as it would reduce the console's price and not everybody wants a kinnect, and, two, some consumers may have privacy security concerns, so yeah.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 23, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> HA.
> 
> OK.
> 
> ...



You can really mention better games than that considering only one of those is actually a ps4 exclusive .

Go with Drive Club or Knack.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 23, 2013)

Fucking stop already. If you can't make your argument without calling each other names, don't bother posting.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 23, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> HA.
> 
> OK.
> 
> ...



With me it's Halo, Crimson Dragon, Ryse and FFXV. I loathe KH3 tho...


----------



## Alicia (Jun 23, 2013)

Console wars have begun?


----------



## Stars (Jun 23, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> It was always a no games box.
> 
> >B-BUT MUH EXCLUSIVES
> 
> But how many of them were noteworthy? Or fun for that matter?




Yeah, there?s no way they could *ever* compare to those fabulous and revolutionary PS4 games. Come to think about it, we seriously won?t be able to play super-awesome-mega-hit instant classics like Drive Club, Killzone, Infamous and?*gulps*?Knack?


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jun 23, 2013)

I am just going to assume most of the people who think the PS4 exclusives are better than the XBOX 1 exclusives are probably older adults. I mean really, people think Knack is better than most of the XBox exclusives


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Console wars have begun?



I never wanted to be of part this, I am in no ways loyal to one console. It's like impossible to talk about a console without getting sucked into these console wars.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 23, 2013)

Knack is wack. hehehe


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2013)

Nope. I am a gaming fan.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 23, 2013)

Out of the xbox exclusives the only one that caught my eye was titanfall and respawn already expressed they will bring it to other platforms in the future

Killer Instinct was nice as well, but it's a free to play title were you only get one character and have to pay for everything else so, nah

ryse was aesthetically pleasing but the gameplay was mediocre to be honest, QTE's everywhere. I got bored of watching it after a couple of minutes, hell, even the qte's were repetitive animations

DR3 would be nice for those that like the series i guess, i've never been a fan so it's not really out of the realm of possibility that some would prefer PS' line-up even without being older adults


----------



## OdinZeus (Jun 23, 2013)

Elite Uchiha said:


> I am just going to assume most of the people who think the PS4 exclusives are better than the XBOX 1 exclusives are probably older adults. I mean really, people think Knack is better than most of the XBox exclusives


He play only CoD to shoot brown people in the face,so manly  Gameplay is either good or bad,there is no "kid" gameplay or "adult" gameplay.
But where are the Xboners when the whole DRM bad rep begun?Microshit remove their DRM after Sony slaughter them in pre-order sales and the Xboners crawl back from their holes with the same stupid console war shit  
And the exclusives on both consoles look mediocre for now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2013)

For me it's Crimson Dragon, only because it is reminiscent of Panzer Dragoon but with HD visuals. But I wont lose sleep over not playing it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 23, 2013)

Crimson Dragon is looking up to be one the best Rail shooters in years, especially since it's from the Panzer Dragoon director. That shit looks so fucking good.

Then there's Quantum Break which is being made by one of my favorite gaming companies ever, Remedy. So that's a must have for me.

Everything else, I'm either getting for the computer like Titanfall or just not that interested like the Halo games.


----------



## OdinZeus (Jun 23, 2013)

You won't give 560 $ to shitty company for one okay game?
Are you crazy  
I will buy PS4 in 2-3 years,not now,just common sense.
To buy console in the beginning is a bad idea.The first PS3 and Xbox 360 both have more YlOD and RROD than usual.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 23, 2013)

Some people like the buzz surrounding a day one purchase, I certainly do. There's nothing quite like getting together with some of your mates and playing a multiplayer game on a fresh console.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jun 23, 2013)

OdinZeus said:


> He play only CoD to shoot brown people in the face,so manly  Gameplay is either good or bad,there is no "kid" gameplay or "adult" gameplay.
> But where are the Xboners when the whole DRM bad rep begun?Microshit remove their DRM after Sony slaughter them in pre-order sales and the Xboners crawl back from their holes with the same stupid console war shit
> And the exclusives on both consoles look mediocre for now.



I was basing this off of how my friends (18-21) view the lineup of games. No one is even considering the PS4 because of the lack of good exclusives. The only reason they are considering the PS4 is because they know I will get the XBOX 1 and they'll play on mine. 

And I personally never had a problem with DRM because I never share games, however it was a shitty policy to begin with pretty much for others.

I will probably just get the XBOX launch and then PS4 2-3 years later like I have done since the original XBOX.


----------



## OdinZeus (Jun 23, 2013)

Xbox 360 had more exclusives in 2006 than PS3. 
But after that,Microsoft just stopped trying.From 2007-2013 you get only Gears of War 2 and 3 and Halo 4.
Maybe now it will be different,but i doubt it.So it's a good idea to "wait and see" if you are not made of money.
And the new Yellow Light of Death and Red Ring of Dead of course( I miss the times when you console can work for 20-30 years  )


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 23, 2013)

It's never a smart choice to buy a console first day these days, barely any fucking games.

The WiiU was completely dry.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]vf_jmGaanuY[/YOUTUBE]
You guys should buy an Ouya


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]vf_jmGaanuY[/YOUTUBE]
> You guys should buy an Ouya



I actually like the controller


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 23, 2013)

^

It looks like one of those shitty controllers you find in Chinese stores.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2013)

Cheap one time use. Love it.


----------



## Nois (Jun 23, 2013)

I wouldn't mind a Raspberry Pi-driven, Android device for emulation purposes.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 23, 2013)

By the way, as I recall I was arguing with somebody in here about how Dead Rising 3 has had its soul, fun and colour stripped out and he was arguing it was still Dead Rising and that I'm not giving it a chance?



Dead Rising 3 is being designed to appeal to the CoD crowd.  Do any of you still expect this game to not be shit?  It's just not a Dead Rising game anymore.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 23, 2013)

Whaaaat?

RIP Dead Rising.
I hate the market.
Shooters / shooters / shooters / sandbox shooters / brown gritty colour palettes

Might get a wii u just for some fucking JRPGs. Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## OdinZeus (Jun 23, 2013)

I know how to punish Microsoft for their arrogant DRM:
1.I will buy second hand hacked Xbox one80.
2.I will pirate all their games.
3.They will get not even 1 cent from me.
Problem Microsoft  
And buy my games on my new PS4 and WiiU after I buy them.


----------



## dredalus (Jun 23, 2013)

sad times.

xbox1 is thrash

ps4 is  gonna have shitty online(flashback of the psn not working for over a month/tons of hackers) and terrible games (uncharted and last of us come to mind)

 wii u shitty games shitty online shitty weak system not even next gen, someone once said that even if nintendo released a empty box (wich is pretty much what the wii u is)the fanboys would still buy it, couldn't agree more.

guess ill stay with pc.


----------



## OdinZeus (Jun 23, 2013)

dredalus said:


> guess ill stay with pc.



PC was shitty porting machine for gaming this entire generation.But  kickstarter helped a lot.
This console generation will be better for the master race...I hope.


----------



## Nois (Jun 23, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Whaaaat?
> 
> RIP Dead Rising.
> I hate the market.
> ...


There will be a time whn riding the cock of mainstream will give Microsoft financial herpes.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 23, 2013)

Nois said:


> There will be a time whn riding the cock of mainstream will give Microsoft financial herpes.



In this case it's Capcom not Microsoft.  Capcom already took a loss on Resident Evil 6 by trying to go for the CoD crowd, they just haven't learned their lesson yet.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 23, 2013)

Dead Rising 3 might be a lot of things that the series isn't but I like how "going for the CoD crowd" completely lost all meaning nowadays.

It's not the CoD crowd they're trying to go, people. They're going for the srz bzn zombie games like Last of Us, Dead Island, Zombie U and all that dreary shit.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 23, 2013)

Going for the CoD crowd means going after the Dudebro.  We've seen what happens when devs go for that.  Made a shitty Resident Evil game, made a shitty Front Mission game, making what's likely to be a shitty Dead Rising game.  They alienate their existing fanbase trying to get a group of people who don't give a darn because they're too busy playing CoD.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 23, 2013)

^

My point still stands. It's not the Dudebro they're after, it's the dark and edgy zombie fan.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 23, 2013)

No, it's the dudebro.  That's what going for the CoD audience means.  Who knows, maybe you know better than the devs at Capcom about what crowd they are going for, I doubt it but hey maybe you do in which case hooray you're right!  But yeah, I think I'll trust Capcom about what crowd they're aiming for rather than you.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 23, 2013)

Huh...sure, why not.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2013)

I never was into DR, but they appeared to be fun and comical games. DR3 completely fuck that over.


----------



## Nois (Jun 23, 2013)

I think it is the dudebro in all his shapes and forms, of which the zombie fan crowd is a part...


----------



## Alicia (Jun 23, 2013)

Khris said:


> I never wanted to be of part this, I am in no ways loyal to one console. It's like impossible to talk about a console without getting sucked into these console wars.



I was a Sony fanboy until a week ago. I converted to PC


----------



## Nois (Jun 23, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I was a Sony fanboy until a week ago. I converted to PC



I'm gonna be that guy and say that it's like saying you've evolved opposing thumbs into fins


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 23, 2013)

OdinZeus said:


> I know how to punish Microsoft for their arrogant DRM:
> 1.I will buy second hand hacked Xbox one80.
> 2.I will pirate all their games.
> 3.They will get not even 1 cent from me.
> ...


Can you try any harder?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 23, 2013)

Enclave said:


> In this case it's Capcom not Microsoft.  Capcom already took a loss on Resident Evil 6 by trying to go for the CoD crowd, they just haven't learned their lesson yet.



Having played re6 i think the cod comparison is pretty poor, is it action oriented? yes but  it's its own action game, its very Resident evil in terms of story and presentation, just not game play.


----------



## Gino (Jun 23, 2013)

Enclave said:


> By the way, as I recall I was arguing with somebody in here about how Dead Rising 3 has had its soul, fun and colour stripped out and he was arguing it was still Dead Rising and that I'm not giving it a chance?
> 
> 
> 
> Dead Rising 3 is being designed to appeal to the CoD crowd.  Do any of you still expect this game to not be shit?  It's just not a Dead Rising game anymore.


RE6,DmC, and Dead Rising Capcom I swear this company is run by some of the stupidest muthafucka's they could find.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jun 23, 2013)

Gino said:


> RE6,*DmC*, and Dead Rising Capcom I swear this company is run by some of the stupidest muthafucka's they could find.



Are you insinuating that this awesome game was made to appeal to COD players


----------



## Gino (Jun 23, 2013)

daichi383 said:


> Are you insinuating that this *awesome game* was made to appeal to COD players



Not really but


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 23, 2013)

Change isn't inherently bad.

Bad change is bad. Which is what Xbox One is doing. It should be obvious to everyone why they're backtracking on all of the stupid bullshit they tried to pull.


----------



## Gino (Jun 23, 2013)

Implying all change is good change.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 23, 2013)

Microsoft loves change.



Your change.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 23, 2013)

daichi383 said:


> Are you insinuating that this awesome game was made to appeal to COD players


----------



## Gino (Jun 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



_I erased that comic from my brain now it's back__* Thanks aZZhole*_!!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 23, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Change isn't inherently bad.
> 
> Bad change is bad. Which is what Xbox One is doing. It should be obvious to everyone why they're backtracking on all of the stupid bullshit they tried to pull.



not...why i posted that....


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 23, 2013)

Gino said:


> _AhahaAhahaAhahaHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!
> 
> 100%
> _
> You good.



Cheater 



Khris said:


> Terrible idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



>facepalm



Axl Low said:


> Whaaaat?
> 
> RIP Dead Rising.
> I hate the market.
> ...



I agree, but Nintendo is way too shoujo-ish for me...

That's my reason for getting consoles. The Nintendo crowd seem like Shoujo, the PS crowd shounen, and the Xbox crowd Seinen/Shounen, which is why I wound up preferring their titles...

Inb4 the new Halo uses FFXIII's fabulous



Deathbringerpt said:


> Change isn't inherently bad.
> 
> Bad change is bad. Which is what Xbox One is doing. It should be obvious to everyone why they're backtracking on all of the stupid bullshit they tried to pull.



They always go way too far right? Windows 8 is living proof of it...


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 23, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> That's my reason for getting consoles. The Nintendo crowd seem like Shoujo, *the PS crowd shounen*, and *the Xbox crowd Seinen/Shounen*, which is why I wound up preferring their titles...



Why do you think that's the case? I'm pretty sure Playstation caters to old "seinen" demographics as well dude.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 23, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Killer Instinct was nice as well, but it's a free to play title were you only get one character and have to pay for everything else so, nah



Just to clarify, they have said that they will have a method in place to buy everything in a bulk package. So it's just like paying for a normal fighting game.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 23, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Why do you think that's the case? I'm pretty sure Playstation caters to old "seinen" demographics as well dude.



But it's not their target genre... Wii also has more serious, darker games, but they are less numerous than their counterparts...


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 23, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> But it's not their target genre... Wii also has more serious, darker games, but they are less numerous than their counterparts...



The Playstation brand caters to all genres equally. Their first party exclusives and third party support is an evidence. Their history since the psOne days till the ps3 is a proof for that.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 23, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Just to clarify, they have said that they will have a method in place to buy everything in a bulk package. So it's just like paying for a normal fighting game.



that just makes the "free 2 play" label obsolete

though admittedly its a smart way of marketing a game and we might see a lot of these _"free 2 play but really you can and will have to pay for the bulk package if you wanna get any semblance of experience from this"_ approaches, next generation


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> >facepalm



And why is my post worthy of a ">facepalm" and a neg????


Exactly..... You can't tell me why. You don't have the ability. You just troll around with one liners and negs. I should have known better than to mix it up with fanboys. I mean they actually ate MS' crap when they still had the DRM policies. And now that MS' dick grew .5 inches it got worse.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 23, 2013)

Anyone who ever had a Gamecube or an N64 would have never gotten a Shojo vibe from Nintendo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2013)

Fanboys have gone full "shit has hit the fan" mode. They're posting bad memes, negs, one liners. This is getting out of hand. 

*If you guys want to discus the Xbone without any form of critique I suggest you guys form a FanClub or something. *


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 23, 2013)

**Shonen and Seinen**

What the fuck are you people even talking about?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 23, 2013)

Boys and adults.


----------



## Milliardo (Jun 23, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> But it's not their target genre... Wii also has more serious, darker games, but they are less numerous than their counterparts...


 PS and Xbox have pretty much the same games wtf are you smoking?


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 23, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> The Playstation brand caters to all genres equally. Their first party exclusives and third party support is an evidence. Their history since the psOne days till the ps3 is a proof for that.



I can agree with the PS1, but the PS2 began leaning way too much over JRPG's that followed similar plots...



Khris said:


> And why is my post worthy of a ">facepalm" and a neg????
> 
> 
> Exactly..... You can't tell me why. You don't have the ability. You just troll around with one liners and negs. I should have known better than to mix it up with fanboys. I mean they actually ate MS' crap when they still had the DRM policies. And now that MS' dick grew .5 inches it got worse.



Because Naruto deleted my response and I was forced to post a short one?

Fanboy? you've got to be kidding me! My first console was a PS1, and my second was a Gamecube, then I had a PS3 that I threw away because my friends stuck to the X360, then I bought it and I could see why it was better and stuck to it!

I'm sticking to the Xbox One because I have my bloody reasons for doing it. Me and my friends have preordered the thing already, freak.



St NightRazr said:


> Anyone who ever had a Gamecube or an N64 would have never gotten a Shojo vibe from Nintendo.



Nah, the GC was fine, and so the N64, but the Wii...



Deathbringerpt said:


> **Shonen and Seinen**
> 
> What the fuck are you people even talking about?



Look below you...



Milliardo said:


> PS and Xbox have pretty much the same games wtf are you smoking?



Nothing, look at the library and you'll see the majority of PS games are... well... less hardcore...

thelackoffpsdoesnothelp


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> Because Naruto deleted my response and I was forced to post a short one?
> 
> Fanboy? you've got to be kidding me! My first console was a PS1, and my second was a Gamecube, then I had a PS3 that I threw away because my friends stuck to the X360, then I bought it and I could see why it was better and stuck to it!
> 
> I'm sticking to the Xbox One because I have my bloody reasons for doing it. Me and my friends have preordered the thing already, freak.



If Naruto deleted it then there must have been a good reason behind it. It's good thing, I don't want to read anymore of your crap. 

I don't care about what you bought before. I called you a fanboy because you defended Zen-aku's shit. Fanboys tend to stick together. against those that criticize the product/thing they love. Like I said if you guys have a problem with anyone criticizing the Xbone, create a fanclub for it. Here I'll even provide a link for you.



And buying a console because your friends stuck to it? This screams casual-gaming. Which you admitted to being part of in our PM convo. 

Betting you're a CAWL OF DOOTY person too. 

Go on buy an Xbone for your own reasons. Wont change anything I said about you.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jun 24, 2013)

Whats wrong with COD? It is the best multiplayer game I have played/seen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2013)

You need to play/see more games then.


----------



## Gino (Jun 24, 2013)

..........HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nois (Jun 24, 2013)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Whats wrong with COD? It is the best multiplayer game I have played/seen.



I am not hating, nor do I mean any disrespect, but this makes me feel very sad.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2013)

Bet bitches never even played Power stone back in the day


----------



## Enclave (Jun 24, 2013)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Whats wrong with COD? It is the best multiplayer game I have played/seen.



Nothing is wrong with CoD if that's your kind of game.  More power to you on that.  That said, devs need to stop trying to appeal to that crowd by destroying existing IPs.  A game doesn't need CoD kinds of sales numbers to be successful.



Khris said:


> Bet bitches never even played Power stone back in the day



Power Stone is the shit son!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Nothing is wrong with CoD if that's your kind of game.  More power to you on that.  That said, devs need to stop trying to appeal to that crowd by destroying existing IPs.  A game doesn't need CoD kinds of sales numbers to be successful.
> 
> 
> 
> Power Stone is the shit son!



This guy knows his shit


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 24, 2013)

Lol what happened to this thread? Did i just saw an xbot fanboy troll the shit out of Khris? 

And why is there a sharingan on top? It almost made me pre order an xbone wtf lol

People please calm down. Modern warfare 1 is the best fps game of all time followed by counterstrike.
And xbox is ONLY good for fps games. Dats the truth. Deal with it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> *Lol what happened to this thread? Did i just saw an xbot fanboy troll the shit out of Khris? *
> 
> And why is there a sharingan on top? It almost made me pre order an xbone wtf lol
> 
> ...



I am weak man


----------



## Gino (Jun 24, 2013)

Ahh powerstone back when crapcom were capgods.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 24, 2013)

Khris said:


> If Naruto deleted it then there must have been a good reason behind it. It's good thing, I don't want to read anymore of your crap.
> 
> I don't care about what you bought before. I called you a fanboy because you defended Zen-aku's shit. Fanboys tend to stick together. against those that criticize the product/thing they love. Like I said if you guys have a problem with anyone criticizing the Xbone, create a fanclub for it. Here I'll even provide a link for you.
> 
> ...



You seem to be full of lies and Naruto deleted my post because of the things I said about you. What you say is no more crap than what I say.

Fanboys... how do you know that I am a fanboy when I have my reasons for buying the bloody console, or are you annoyed that I agree with what Zen Aku is saying? Because I didn't really realize it. Under your own criteria, you yourself are a PS4 fanboy. As far as I recall, criticizing a console is ok. Hating on those who like it is a problem. You have a PS4 thread for that shit.

I am both a casual and hardcore gamer, so don't pin me down in one type of gaming. Also, don't think that because I'm following my friend's gaming I fall into casual gaming. Or is playing games together online a bad thing? Seriously, go back to your old pre internet consoles if you want to play with just you, a TV and a disc and nothing else...

Call of Duty I like, but it's not terribly wonderful either.

Apparently, your penchant for flaming and thread derailing won't ever go away, opinions change, but it seems yours will stay the same, corny and freaky.

Half my  's, I might need some for more of your future flaming or lolignoringyourbullshit meme level trolling.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> You seem to be full of lies and Naruto deleted my post because of the things I said about you. What you say is no more crap than what I say.



Easy Now. You implying Naruto is playing favorites? 



> Fanboys... how do you know that I am a fanboy when I have my reasons for buying the bloody console, or are you annoyed that I agree with what Zen Aku is saying? Because I didn't really realize it. Under your own criteria, you yourself are a PS4 fanboy. As far as I recall, criticizing a console is ok. Hating on those who like it is a problem. You have a PS4 thread for that shit.



Nope. I am not a PS4 fanboy. Back when Sony were vague about the DRM shit I was totally on their case. Ask Point_Blank and Enclave 

You are the guys the jumped on me for saying the Xbone's extra stuff is "casual shit". That's not hating. 



> I am both a casual and hardcore gamer, so don't pin me down in one type of gaming. Also, don't think that because I'm following my friend's gaming I fall into casual gaming. Or is playing games together online a bad thing? Seriously, *go back to your old pre internet consoles if you want to play with just you, a TV and a disc and nothing else...*



Back when gaming was at it's peak 

I might add that couch multiplayer > online multiplayer  



> Call of Duty I like, but it's not terribly wonderful either.



Called it. 



> Apparently, your penchant for flaming and thread derailing won't ever go away, opinions change, but it seems yours will stay the same, corny and freaky.
> 
> Half my  's, I might need some for more of your future flaming or lolignoringyourbullshit meme level trolling.



I can't get sucked into this? 

When a guy starts calling you corny and freaky, you know you have to call it quits.  

And again, I never really flamed anyone in this thread. I called it like it is, fanboys(which you pretty much admitted to being btw) were using one liners, bad memes, and negs. How is that flaming?


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 24, 2013)

Khris said:


> Easy Now. You implying Naruto is playing favorites?



Never said that.



> Nope. I am not a PS4 fanboy. Back when Sony were vague about the DRM shit I was totally on their case. Ask Point_Blank and Enclave
> 
> You are the guys the jumped on me for saying the Xbone's extra stuff is "casual shit". That's not hating.



Then don't, because I too was critical until they mentioned the family thing.



> Back when gaming was at it's peak



Opinions! 



> I might add that couch multiplayer > online multiplayer



I can't argue against that 



> Called it.



So?



> I can't get sucked into this?
> 
> When a guy starts calling you corny and freaky, you know you have to call it quits.
> 
> And again, I never really flamed anyone in this thread. I called it like it is, fanboys (which you pretty much admitted to being btw) were using one liners, bad memes, and negs. How is that flaming?



Considering you are lumping me into something I am not, I just had to remind you of foul play.

How the fuck do you know what a fanboy is?! I like the console that everyone hates, so I am a fanboy?! If that's your definition, then you fall into it too as long as you like any console. I have my bloody reasons for liking the X-1 and defended it's good points. No idea how that makes me a fanboy.

I never used those as far as I recall, not unless I could answer your questions with that to save me writing. Negs went in because I needed to get your attention to the issue at hand. I did.

Basically, I like the console and some people agree. Why are we fanboys for agreeing?


----------



## Muk (Jun 24, 2013)

Khris said:


> This guy knows his shit


wolfenstein enemy territory free multiplayer

that's the shit son


----------



## hadou (Jun 24, 2013)

Buying the Xbox One because your friends bought it...?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 24, 2013)

You can do it Khris. Imagine he's Wade Jobber and youre Curtis Axel.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> Never said that.



Good. 



> Then don't,



Don't what? I proved I am not a fanboy. 



> because I too was critical until they mentioned the family thing.



Yup fanboy. They gave you shit with all the DRM stuff, and you still ate it up. 



> Opinions!



So you think lowly of lengthy single player games? CASUAL  





> So?



I just wanted to prove your love of CAWL AWF DOOTY.  



> Considering you are lumping me into something I am not, I just had to remind you of foul play.
> 
> How the fuck do you know what a fanboy is?!I like the console that everyone hates, so I am a fanboy?!



I was arguing with Zen-Aku and you decided to come outta nowhere all badass-like to defend another Xbone fan when I am still pretty sure you have no idea what the argument was/is all about. Seems fanboyish enough to me. 



> If that's your definition, then you fall into it too as long as you like any console. I have my bloody reasons for liking the X-1 and defended it's good points. *No idea how that makes me a fanboy.*



I already explained why I think that. 



> I never used those as far as I recall, not unless I could answer your questions with that to save me writing. *Negs went in because I needed to get your attention to the issue at hand. I did.*



Shit son. So I got baited? 

Fuckin FanboyCasualTrolls  



> Basically, I like the console and some people agree. Why are we fanboys for agreeing?



You are fanboys for eating up the DRM shit and got all high and mighty after they removed the DRM, which is something they shouldn't have even implemented to begin with.



TerminaTHOR said:


> You can do it Khris. Imagine he's Wade Jobber and youre Curtis Axel.



Man he's Cena-level troll. I can't compete with that.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 24, 2013)

I can indeed attest to Khris irrationally hating on Sony even though they weren't as vague about DRM as he was thinking they were.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 24, 2013)

What I don't understand are all the Micro fans who intentionally put on a happy face acting happy that the plug on DRM was pulled. Well I do understand it, but it makes it clear that they'd be willing to justify something they don't like, or see the purpose in, because of their devotion to the company.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2013)

Enclave said:


> I can indeed attest to Khris irrationally hating on Sony even though they weren't as vague about DRM as he was thinking they were.



Come on bro. I wasn't hating. But I was pissed about all the DRM stuff in general.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 24, 2013)

Hes better than me???? 

And is it true that M$ removed the drm?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 24, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Hes better than me????
> 
> And is it true that M$ removed the drm?



Yes the DRM has been removed, NSA Spycam is still there though.  Also they still are treating indie devs like complete shit.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 24, 2013)

I didn't mind the DRM (not after realizing that it didn't affect me) nor did I became all high and mighty after it's removal (couldn't care less, until they removed the family sharing system) and I sort of understand the DRM thing. Basically, you could get a game from a friendlisted player and share it amongst other friends, and they through their friends and so on (like Facebook), creating a pseudo P2P channel and causing loss in revenue (well, not sure about this one, since free games work like advertising, but I understand they may have been worried at the time) and small studios to close.

Sorry, but piracy does get serious at times...

*(---)*

After considering it, I realized DRM did not affect me at all, so I stopped worrying about it and ran along with it, because I always buy games new and always have the internet on, so...

It's less "I don't like" and more "It doesn't affects me, so what's the problem?"


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 24, 2013)

Lmao Khris dont get jobbed out! 


And holy shit when did M$ started growing a brain? DRM is the future of gaming why are they denying progress and evolution. Now theyre riding the pussy bandwagon along with Sony ans Nintendo.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 24, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Lmao Khris dont get jobbed out!
> 
> 
> And holy shit when did M$ started growing a brain? DRM is the future of gaming why are they denying progress and evolution. Now theyre riding the pussy bandwagon along with Sony ans Nintendo.



DRM, 24-hour checkups and forced Kinect didn't affect me, and I wanted a Kinect, so I choose the Xbone... Mainly because it has nothing bad for me, but has something I want so...

At any rate, this is just opinions and insults being thrown around so I'm leaving until you can lower your voice. My sig will provide appropriate entertainment


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2013)

> Because I then realized the DRM stuff didn't affect me in any way, so why should I care about it?



Ugh. Shit. This is just getting too tiring. 

It fucks over gamers/consumers. You clearly don't give a shit about gaming at all. So even if MS fucked you over you still go and buy their shit. Exactly what a fanboy is.  



> I didn't mind the DRM (not after realizing that it didn't affect me) nor did I became all high and mighty after it's removal (couldn't care less, until they removed the family sharing system) and I sort of understand the DRM thing. Basically, you could get a game from a friendlisted player and share it amongst other friends, and they through their friends and so on (like Facebook), creating a pseudo P2P channel and causing loss in revenue (well, not sure about this one, since free games work like advertising, but I understand they may have been worried at the time) and small studios to close.
> 
> Sorry, but piracy does get serious at times...



You even brought up the so called sharing thing. And even piracy? That's it I am done.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 24, 2013)

The war is all out since I left this weekend


----------



## Alicia (Jun 24, 2013)

Half the page has been deleted


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 24, 2013)

Why are people jumping on Sleipnyr?

Even when the DRM thing was announced people KNEW that there would be a select few that didn't care about the policies of the console.

There were a few that had blazing fast internet connections and don't buy used games.  It just happens that the amount of people that can follow those policies are MUCH MUCH smaller than Microsoft thought that's why they went back...for now.

You can only laugh at Sleipnyr if he pays 500 dollars for a console that publishers would drop support for somewhere down the line...but that's not going to happen.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 24, 2013)

The damage has been done, so I guess it's too late.

Inb4 the actual Xbox One code name is "XBONE000938349" 

@Canute: Thank you! Somebody understands!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2013)

lol Sleipnyr.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 24, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Why are people jumping on Sleipnyr?
> 
> Even when the DRM thing was announced people KNEW that there would be a select few that didn't care about the policies of the console.
> 
> There were a few that had blazing fast internet connections and don't buy used games.  It just happens that the amount of people that can follow those policies are MUCH MUCH smaller than Microsoft thought that's why they went back...for now.



you see, the ideal situation of a select group doesn't negate nor erase the non-ideal situation of most

And that's probably why people like sleipnyr or whatever get the backlash they get from most gamers, note that i'm not saying said backlash is justified but it is indeed explainable

_"it doesn't affect me"_ is honestly, in my opinion, a fool's stance, if you can't see why you should be against it if it affects the majority in a negative way

it's probably because of people taking that stance that there's so much disparity in social classes and inequality in lifestyles in the world we live in, but i digress as i'm getting sidetracked


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2013)

If anybody negged Sleipnyr, I probably just negated every single neg by repping him. Sorry about that. 

NF is such a fun place.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 24, 2013)

It's not like I ever considered that a "good thing" but if you can get it and want it then get it! If you can get the other thing go ahead and do it. It's not like we don't care, but if there's an alternative for people that don't want this stuff, why don't they take it and leave us alone. It's not like we are trying to hurt them or their way of gaming.

Can't get the Xbox One because it's too exclusivist/classist but can get the PS4? Go ahead and get it! Nobody is bashing you for it, so don't bash us because you can't get the Xbox One, we don't write the policy, but we're not going to attack those who like the console just because you feel ignored by MS. Who knows, perhaps Microsoft _is aiming_ at the higher strata of society.

It doesn't bother me, if it bothers you, you have the competition, the best thing you can do to voice your disapproval is not buy it and see how good they fare with such requirements.

@Death-koon: Go die as your names states


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 24, 2013)

Also, sleipnyr, whoever made your sig was a waste of testicle fluid

because implying that everybody that complained on the internet has home internet access or that they can't voice concerns on behalf of those that don't is witty if you slap a retarded image in the middle, right?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> @Death-koon: Go die as your names states.



I'm already dead inside.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Why are people jumping on Sleipnyr?
> 
> Even when the DRM thing was announced people KNEW that there would be a select few that didn't care about the policies of the console.
> 
> ...



Canute I love you man(no homo). But a select few become a bit more. and then that shit will spread like wild fire. And in the end ends up hurting gaming even more than piracy. Even if MS caved in next gen, they wont with the one after. You can be sure of that. And I have a feel Sony and Nintendo will also follow with that.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 24, 2013)

@PB: Mind you, most of those complaining have internet, otherwise, they'd be ocassional posters and not frequent ones.

As for voicing the concern of those that don't... for one, have they themselves expressed dislike for the console. As I said, you have the PS4 if you don't have internet. You can get that one instead.

Just don't ruin it for us who can actually get it! As I said, the best complain is to see how far they get with absurd requirements.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 24, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> Who knows, perhaps Microsoft _is aiming_ at the higher strata of society.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey, it's sink or swim in this world :shrug

I won't boycott them because there are alternatives. If it were a monopoly, I'd complain, but it's not the only console in the market.

It's the same reason why I don't complain about Mercedez Benz prices because normal people can't get them. There are cheaper brands that offer a similar product, so why care?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 24, 2013)

> @PB: Mind you, most of those complaining have internet, otherwise, they'd be ocassional posters and not frequent ones.



On PCs. Second, it only says they have internet but nothing on the speed or quality of it. Third, offline play is a thing. Any online feature should be optional.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 24, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> *Why are people jumping on Sleipnyr?*
> 
> Even when the DRM thing was announced people KNEW that there would be a select few that didn't care about the policies of the console.
> 
> ...



Why not       .


----------



## Gunners (Jun 24, 2013)

The logic is just absurd, if I had billions in my bank account but they started charging ?25 for a cup of water. Would it be silly of me to complain or point out the problems with that price range? It's a decision that wouldn't affect me because I'd have enough resources not to be bothered, so should I just shut the fuck up?

People who have the internet are capable of recognising changes in their situation, they're capable of understanding the position others are in, and they're capable of questioning whether or not something is even necessary. The picture you posted is an indication of the mindset of some of society's most disgusting members.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 24, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> @PB: Mind you, most of those complaining have internet, otherwise, they'd be ocassional posters and not frequent ones.
> 
> As for voicing the concern of those that don't... for one, have they themselves expressed dislike for the console. As I said, you have the PS4 if you don't have internet. You can get that one instead.
> 
> Just don't ruin it for us who can actually get it! As I said, the best complain is to see how far they get with absurd requirements.



You are assuming so, ever occured that they can be assessing it from college computers, libraries, cafes and whatnot?

I have friends that don't have internet at home and have indeed expressed their concerns online. Not everything has to be black and white, _"you have the ps4 then, get that one"_, ever occurred to you that these are also xbox customers who want to play the series they love and supported all the up to here? they made xbox into the brand it is and so getting left behind simply because MS is opting to go with classicist and elitist policies while disregarding any sort of flexibility towards the consumers is indeed worthy of uproar, specially when MS policies have set negative precedents in this industry already

just as you feel you have the right to be hyped or voice your anticipation for the console, they have to right to do otherwise


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 24, 2013)

Khris said:


> Canute I love you man(no homo). But a select few become a bit more. and then that shit will spread like wild fire. And in the end ends up hurting gaming even more than piracy. Even if MS caved in next gen, they wont with the one after. You can be sure of that. And I have a feel Sony and Nintendo will also follow with that.



Actually it won't. Because majority aren't going to conform because they simply just don't have the resources for it and aren't going to kill themselves to do so. At the end of the day it's just video games, not food or water or electricity. Not not something worth sacrificing.

The crazy hype around the PS4 showed that and if Sony planned the same thing there was still the Wii U. There will always be options. Nintendo would never follow that policy.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 24, 2013)

Gunners said:


> The logic is just absurd, if I had billions in my bank account but they started charging ?25 for a cup of water. *Would it be silly of me to complain or point out the problems with that price range?* It's a decision that wouldn't affect me because I'd have enough resources not to be bothered, so should I just shut the fuck up?
> 
> People who have the internet are capable of recognising changes in their situation, they're capable of understanding the position others are in, and they're capable of questioning whether or not something is even necessary. The picture you posted is an indication of the mindset of some of society's most disgusting members.



Other billionaires would just go to places that offered a cup of coffee at cheaper prices


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 24, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> You are assuming so, ever occured that they can be assessing it from college computers, libraries, cafes and whatnot?
> 
> I have friends that don't have internet at home and have indeed expressed their concerns online. Not everything has to be black and white, _"you have the ps4 then, get that one"_, ever occurred to you that these are also xbox customers who want to play the series they love and supported all the up to here? they made xbox into the brand it is and so getting left behind simply because MS is opting to go with classicist and elitist policies while disregarding any sort of flexibility towards the consumers is indeed worthy of uproar, specially when MS policies have set negative precedents in this industry already
> 
> just as you feel you have the right to be hyped or voice your anticipation for the console, they have to right to do otherwise



You do know that by not being able to buy the console, Microsoft will realize that they are shooting themselves in the foot and solve it right?

That's why I wasn't worried at all too. Microsoft would either realize that they are losing customers and fix it at a later point (at least they changed the stuff sooner than later) or, if the idea was successful, that the situation wasn't as bad as it seemed like.

I agree with you on the people left behind, but now, you don't need an internet connection anymore (just for activation, and accessing ONCE shouldn't be a problem) so I don't get why people are still whining. Microsoft realized they were parting with a lot of their former followers and fixed the problem, so I don't see why people still hate them...

Not trusting them is another story, and truth be told, I don't completely trust any of the three companies.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 24, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> On PCs. Second, it only says they have internet but nothing on the speed or quality of it. Third, offline play is a thing. Any online feature should be optional.



Well, my Xbox 360 fared just fine in a 2.5 MB connection, also I think the problem came because Microsoft specifically wanted online features to be a center-piece for the console.

The problem is that they went way too ahead.



God Movement said:


> Why not       .



You of all people


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 24, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Actually it won't. Because majority aren't going to conform because they simply just don't have the resources for it and aren't going to kill themselves to do so. At the end of the day it's just video games, not food or water or electricity. Not not something worth sacrificing.
> 
> The crazy hype around the PS4 showed that and if Sony planned the same thing there was still the Wii U. There will always be options. Nintendo would never follow that policy.



Canute, you're one of my favorite posters but you're on a mind trip right now

at one point i thought most wouldn't conform to paying for P2P online experience when the competition was offering it for free, look how that panned out, and breh, that definite statement about nintendo's future policies, just, nah,  you can't do that fam, you trippin



Sleipnyr said:


> You do know that by not being able to buy the console, Microsoft will realize that they are shooting themselves in the foot and solve it right?
> 
> That's why I wasn't worried at all too. Microsoft would either realize that they are losing customers and fix it at a later point (at least they changed the stuff sooner than later) or, if the idea was successful, that the situation wasn't as bad as it seemed like.
> 
> ...



It shouldn't get to that point though, consumers are the heart of any business, you should have them and their interests at the center of your strategies, the sheer amount of arrogance necessary to steamroll through with the presentation of said policies, which common sense would've told anyone that they weren't in the interest of the majority, the ignoring of the feedback after the initial presentation and the douchebaggery needed for statements like _"get a 360 then"_ are just too off putting

and yes, it's true people can vote with their pockets, hence why the views and complaints you're complaining about are needed, you can't have a movement without a propaganda and agenda, you can't have a war without soldiers

the argument started in regards to the people that were still supporting MS even when they were taking those steps, now that they 180'ed it's understandable some would flock back to them, personally, i'm not that easily to convince, once your ill true nature is revealed it's gonna take some major steps to win me back, do I think MS should be rewarded with launch sales? no, i think most people should buy a xbox one sometime in the middle of it's life cycle, that would hammer home a point, but those are just my personal views. Also, people still complain about this console because it's inferior spec wise and more expensive, those are legitimate concerns too

I don't advise anyone to trust any business because their reason d'etre is to generate wealth for themselves, with that said, it's easier to form relationships with those that go around it in a more amicable way


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 24, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> Microsoft realized they were parting with a lot of their former followers and fixed the problem, so I don't see why people still hate them...



That they were stupid enough to do it in the first place?
Because I'm not going to trust a company when it should be common sense on all levels that it's a bad idea 10 seconds after you think of it?
That it took a large mass quantity of people to TELL them it's a bad idea in the loudest way they can?
Ya, I'm sure going to trust a bunch of dumbfucks.


Sleipnyr said:


> (just for activation, and accessing ONCE shouldn't be a problem)


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jun 24, 2013)

People with over 10k posts on NF complaining about connecting once every 24hrs 

As Sleip implied, if you are unable to connect to the internet once every 24hrs () then you should get the PS4.

If you believe the NSA gives two shits about you, get a PS4 (and throw away your cell phone and computer while your at it).

If $499 is too much of an expense for you, spend $399 instead.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 24, 2013)

Elite Uchiha said:


> People with over 10k posts on NF complaining about connecting once every 24hrs
> 
> As Sleip implied, if you are unable to connect to the internet once every 24hrs () then you should get the PS4.
> 
> ...



again, post count is irrelevant to internet accessibility specially when said post count is spread through 5+ years and individual's circumstances change, you need not be a genius to know so, also, why are people disregarding that people can voice concerns on behalf of others?

cell phone and computer work not in the same manner as the kinnect, we've gone over it, that attempt at shifting goals posts is weak, specially when "paranoia" and security fears are not the only reason people don't want kinnect

because questioning why something is costlier when it's inferior to the competition's offering is not a smart consumer step, right?

this thread


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 24, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Canute, you're one of my favorite posters but you're on a mind trip right now
> 
> at one point i thought most wouldn't conform to paying for P2P online experience when the competition was offering it for free, look how that panned out, and breh, that definite statement about nintendo's future policies, just, nah,  you can't do that fam, you trippin


Well that really all depends on what is being offered for the paying service the features, the content and all that. 

Just looking on it from both perspectives PB.  I mean from my standpoint MS ain't seeing a dollar from me in regards to their consoles but i still understand what other people see to spend their money on.

Nintendo will never apply the policies MS has with their consoles because they don't need to.  Piracy hasn't stopped nintendo games from selling.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 24, 2013)

Elite Uchiha said:


> People with over 10k posts on NF complaining about connecting once every 24hrs



Total Posts: 14,938
Posts Per Day: 20.59
This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts
Oh yea I need 24 hours perday for that


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2013)

Most of the last page got deleted, but you guys are still at it.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 24, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Well that really all depends on what is being offered for the paying service the features, the content and all that.
> 
> Just looking on it from both perspectives PB.  I mean from my standpoint MS ain't seeing a dollar from me in regards to their consoles but i still understand what other people see to spend their money on.
> 
> Nintendo will never apply the policies MS has with their consoles because they don't need to.  Piracy hasn't stopped nintendo games from selling.



I respect that people see value on Live, but the services are nearly identical bar easier navigation on Live, 3 or 4 clicks less shouldn't equate to a yearly $60 difference, nonetheless, it's their money, but the implications of supporting these approaches go further than just the xbox user base, and that's what i'm saying 

Now you're assuming this is done out of need to placate piracy or make-up for lost revenue due to it, but other mediums have piracy rates much higher than gaming yet they aren't trying these things, yet at least

It's not piracy canute, nor even a "need to", it's more so seeing an opportunity on people that take _"well, it won't affect me that badly"_ stances and trying to capitalise on it and shifting the industry in that direction, besides, nintendo as wealthy as they are, they're still a business, making definite statements on their future approaches is flawed


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 24, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I respect that people see value on Live, but the services are nearly identical bar easier navigation on Live, 3 or 4 clicks less shouldn't equate to a yearly $60 difference, nonetheless, it's their money, but the implications of supporting these approaches go further than just the xbox user base, and that's what i'm saying


I get ya.



> Now you're assuming this is done out of need to placate piracy or make-up for lost revenue due to it, but other mediums have piracy rates much higher than gaming yet they aren't trying these things, yet at least


Well I guess for certain things it's just not really that applicable.  
Can you imagine an always online music device?  



> It's not piracy canute, nor even a "need to", it's more so seeing an opportunity on people that take _"well, it won't affect me that badly"_ stances and trying to capitalise on it and shifting the industry in that direction, besides, nintendo as wealthy as they are, *they're still a business, making definite statements on their future approaches is flawed*


I don't care


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jun 24, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> again, post count is irrelevant to internet accessibility specially when said post count is spread through 5+ years and individual's circumstances change, you need not be a genius to know so, also, why are people disregarding that people can voice concerns on behalf of others?



I guess people don't understand what a joke is anymore 



> cell phone and computer work not in the same manner as the kinnect, we've gone over it, that attempt at shifting goals posts is weak, specially when "paranoia" and security fears are not the only reason people don't want kinnect



Can you please describe the difference between the Kinect and a computer with an eye cam?



> because questioning why something is costlier when it's inferior to the competition's offering is not a smart consumer step, right?



It is inferior in your eyes of a biased individual who probably has not tried both systems of each generation. I am just basing my opinion off of 5yrs + of PS3 and XBOX 360. And I know the PS4 is the more powerful system, but since when did that make it the better system?



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Total Posts: 14,938
> Posts Per Day: 20.59
> This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts
> Oh yea I need *24 hours perday for that*



Not sure if this post is serious


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 24, 2013)

If you still don't trust the Xbone policies just buy a PS4. It was fun at the beginning, but now this "console war" IS getting pretty old and tiresome. Anyways, haven't we pointed out the Xbone flaws already? The only thing we can do now is not buy it (well, I will because it's preordered and I do want it, so...)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 24, 2013)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Not sure if this post is serious



There are actually 25 hours in a day 


Sleipnyr said:


> It was fun at the beginning, but now this "console war" IS getting pretty old and tiresome. Anyways, haven't we pointed out the Xbone flaws already? The only thing we can do now is not buy it (well, I will because it's preordered and I do want it, so...)


You better run because it is only getting worse, this isn't a place for quitters.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 24, 2013)

Elite Uchiha said:


> I guess people don't understand what a joke is anymore



or maybe they do and just didn't find it particularly humorous 



Elite Uchiha said:


> Can you please describe the difference between the Kinect and a computer with an eye cam?



my computer does not need a voice, motion and video capturing device to function nor are they part of some of it's core functionalities 



Elite Uchiha said:


> It is inferior in your eyes of a biased individual who probably has not tried both systems of each generation. I am just basing my opinion off of 5yrs + of PS3 and XBOX 360. And I know the PS4 is the more powerful system, but since when did that make it the better system?



I have a 360, i spent time on Live, my opinion was not formed out of thin air

The inferior was in regards to specs wise and i made sure that statement was made in a specs/price/value context because i know being the most powerful doesn't equate into being "better"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2013)

Guys.. Just ignore Sleipnyr. He got us to talk about Xbone required internet connection even though MS killed that requirement. He is a good troll though, I will admit to that.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 24, 2013)

Whatever Khris just said. Ignore it, he began all this by flaming someone who liked the console.

@PB: You bet! *slips discreetly through the backdoor*


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jun 24, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> my computer does not need a voice, motion and video capturing device to function nor are they part of some of it's core functionalities



But if the NSA was targeting you they would be able to hack into your computer and view/hear you via the built in cam and microphone. This is assuming they have such a sophisticated system that Snowden claims they have (able to hack into China's cyber defense).

And you can always cover the Kinect cam if you would like to.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 24, 2013)

To be honest, the only thing that worries me is whether or not people will still be able to play their games once the authentication servers go down.

Ownership of the shit you pay money for is a big deal to me, and the more consumers conform to this kind of practice the more it spreads.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 24, 2013)

Naruto said:


> To be honest, the only thing that worries me is whether or not people will still be able to play their games once the authentication servers go down.
> 
> Ownership of the shit you pay money for is a big deal to me, and the more consumers conform to this kind of practice the more it spreads.



This also was my primary concern.  I on occasion bust out my old NES still, I'd hate for 20 years from now to be unable to play a game because some company has shut down their authentication servers.

Now, I still have issue with the kinect 2.0 and their treatment of indie devs but the main complaint is dealt with.  It changed the Xbone from a never buy to a maybe buy in 5 years.

See, contrary to what some on here may think?  I'm not actually a Sony fanboy, I don't have a strong preference on console choice.  Only thing is that Microsoft made that choice for me.  They've firmly made me a Sony and Nintendo guy this gen.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 24, 2013)

Rumour is that Microsoft is going to allow indie devs to self publish.



> Rumour: Microsoft to announce Xbox One self-publishing at Build
> 
> Microsoft might be playing a little catch-up to Sony’s effort in helping indie-devs self-publish on its platform, if rumour is to be believed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2013)

It truly is the Xbox 180.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 24, 2013)

Getting there, Microsoft. I know it's hard but baby steps.


----------



## Gino (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks like I missed nothing. 




Death-kun said:


> If anybody negged Sleipnyr, I probably just negated every single neg by repping him. Sorry about that.
> 
> NF is such a fun place.



shut yo punk ass up.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 24, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Rumour is that Microsoft is going to allow indie devs to self publish.



Keep going microsoft. You may have pissed everyone off but it is fun to see on your knees.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2013)

Naruto said:


> To be honest, the only thing that worries me is whether or not people will still be able to play their games once the authentication servers go down.
> 
> Ownership of the shit you pay money for is a big deal to me, and the more consumers conform to this kind of practice the more *it spreads.*



This. it will catch on. Just give it time.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 24, 2013)

There's a rumor that MS might drop the Xbone price.


----------



## Gino (Jun 24, 2013)

Next year....


----------



## Darmody (Jun 24, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Getting there, Microsoft. I know it's hard but baby steps.



Congratulating them on rumors?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 24, 2013)

Darmody said:


> Congratulating them on rumors?



If true, yes.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 24, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If true, yes.



Eh, shouldn't really congratulate them on it at all.  It's something that's a no brainer and should never have been an issue at all, just like the DRM.

Honestly, I'm not going to congratulate them on doing what their competitors already did.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 24, 2013)

Really speaking, X1 fans should be sucking the dick of Sony and the vocal the critics of the X1. Without the pressure you would be receiving a joke instead of a console that is just inferior to the PS4.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 24, 2013)

Diehards would never admit that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 24, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Eh, shouldn't really congratulate them on it at all.  It's something that's a no brainer and should never have been an issue at all, just like the DRM.
> 
> Honestly, I'm not going to congratulate them on doing what their competitors already did.




Yeah, yeah. I know all the mumbo jumbo, I've been following this shit since day 1, they have a lot of shit to catch up and they fucked up immensely. If they backtrack on all of their bullshit though, all the better.

Then again, saying "baby steps" isn't exactly showering them with devote adulation, just acknowledging that they're realizing how completely counterproductive and fucking draconian their initial stupid bullshit was.

I just want them to backtrack on all of the stupid bullshit so I can some day actually buy the exclusives I'm interested in.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 24, 2013)

why is this thread so littered with ps4 trollspeasants incapable of appreciating the perks of the X1 Master race


----------



## Alicia (Jun 24, 2013)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> why is this thread so littered with ps4 trollspeasants incapable of appreciating the perks of the *X1 Master race*





*"Infinite cloud processing"*​


----------



## Gino (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 24, 2013)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> why is this thread so littered with ps4 trollspeasants incapable of appreciating the perks of the* X1 Master race *



Can I have what you're smoking?


----------



## God Movement (Jun 24, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Can I have what you're smoking?



what he's injecting would probably be more accurate


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 24, 2013)

God Movement said:


> what he's injecting would probably be more accurate



I don't do injections so I'll just settle for this


----------



## Platinum (Jun 24, 2013)

I thought this was interesting.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 24, 2013)

Someone finally said it's just a large server? 
I'm wondering why that makes it special enough to give it a name like cloud.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh well thank god, someone explained that cloud is just a large ammount of servers. Shit even as a CS all I kept hearing was cloud this cloud that without explaining what the fuck is it. Now it really is about as overrated as it sounds.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Someone finally said it's just a large server?
> I'm wondering why that makes it special enough to give it a name like cloud.



You have no idea how much I hate the term cloud.  At work we roll our eyes at that term since our company uses it so often.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 24, 2013)

Well if the power of the cloud is a large server it certainly isn't infinite


----------



## Enclave (Jun 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Well if the power of the cloud is a large server it certainly isn't infinite



The "cloud" isn't necessarily a large server, it's just a server.  It's just a relatively new spin word for server.

For instance, say you get some old ass computer and make it into a FTP server to store some files on your local home network?  Congrats you just created cloud storage.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 24, 2013)

Enclave said:


> The "cloud" isn't necessarily a large server, it's just a server.  It's just a relatively new spin word for server.
> 
> For instance, say you get some old ass computer and make it into a FTP server to store some files on your local home network?  Congrats you just created cloud storage.



Wow... really?
In that case it's sadder than I thought it was.


----------



## Gino (Jun 24, 2013)

I was always under the impression cloud=server I mean what else would it be?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 24, 2013)

Gino said:


> I was always under the impression cloud=server I mean what else would it be?



Exactly why I hate the term so much.  They use it to make things sound more impressive than they are.


----------



## Gino (Jun 24, 2013)

They gotta keep it fancy somehow.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 24, 2013)

ITT: People realizing that the cloud is just a nice name for a server

What else can it be? :/


----------



## Gino (Jun 24, 2013)

Did you just.......steal a part of my reply you wanna die?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 24, 2013)

What?

edit: oh, I didn't see your reply in the last page rofl. oops


----------



## Gino (Jun 24, 2013)

you good bro.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 24, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> ITT: People realizing that the cloud is just a nice name for a server
> 
> What else can it be? :/



Something less stupid


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 24, 2013)

If games needs servers just to function better (which is the stupidest thing ever), and everyone's playing day 1 for every day. Wouldn't it be a much worse version of Sim City?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 24, 2013)

> The "cloud" isn't necessarily a large server, it's just a server. It's just a relatively new spin word for server.
> 
> For instance, say you get some old ass computer and make it into a FTP server to store some files on your local home network? Congrats you just created cloud storage.







Gino said:


> I was always under the impression cloud=server I mean what else would it be?





blakstealth said:


> ITT: People realizing that the cloud is just a nice name for a server
> 
> What else can it be? :/


Bare in mind in this field people refer to Cloud as if it were some magic be all solution instead of just calling it what it is. 


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> If games needs servers just to function better (which is the stupidest thing ever), and everyone's playing day 1 for every day. Wouldn't it be a much worse version of Sim City?



Why do you think no one wanted the always online bit?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 24, 2013)

> Why do you think no one wanted the always online bit?



>games needing teh infinite powah of the cloud
>offline


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 24, 2013)

I mean I knew it was supposed to be a server, but just one like any other?
The fuck is the point?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 24, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >games needing teh infinite powah of the cloud
> >offline


Well that. And sim city on a much larger scale. 


Unlosing Ranger said:


> I mean I knew it was supposed to be a server, but just one like any other?
> The fuck is the point?



Got to sell that product unfortunately.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> If games needs servers just to function better (which is the stupidest thing ever), and everyone's playing day 1 for every day. Wouldn't it be a much worse version of Sim City?



Lol Microsoft isn't EA.

Microsoft's policy for games is that they estimate the number of servers needed for launch, and then they use 3 times that for the game.

That's why Live has always been stable.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 25, 2013)

> Lol Microsoft isn't EA.



>having EA as a partner
>Microsoft PR disaster
>Xbone 180
>Windows 8 OS

Nope, definitely not. Cuz not even EA fucks up that hard.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2013)

Well that's a lot of dodging the point that Microsoft actually knows how to build an online infrastructure but okay.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Naruto (Jun 27, 2013)

This is a fucking beautiful video.

Thank god for Jim Sterling.


----------



## Gino (Jun 27, 2013)

I now have something to watch.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 27, 2013)

ppl just now realizing cloud was servers? 

why do you think we were calling it pr spin and buzzwords from the start?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 27, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> ppl just now realizing cloud was servers?



What the fuck else did people think it was?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 27, 2013)

Naruto said:


> What the fuck else did people think it was?



People have weird ideas about technology that they don't understand.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 27, 2013)

sounds like, well, clouds and beautiful things.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jun 27, 2013)

Still better servers than PS4


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 27, 2013)

Naruto said:


> What the fuck else did people think it was?



Nanomachine powered servers, a cloud


----------



## Gino (Jun 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]qhnk6dc_Pbc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Enclave (Jun 27, 2013)

He's back to doing anti-Xbox One news eh?


----------



## Gino (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm dying over here at his previous video.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2013)

That's such an asinine argument.


----------



## Gino (Jun 27, 2013)

What?......


----------



## Platinum (Jun 28, 2013)

That Kinect should not be forced upon gamers? 

It's stupid. No one is forcing you to use the kinect, if you don't want it that badly buy a ps4. The kinect is being bundled in order to guarantee developers that functionality with every user. If you don't want to play kinect games don't, if you don't want to use it don't. It's never a good idea to target a fragmented base, part of the reason I see the ps4 camera failing after they cut it from the console to undercut microsoft. 

You might actually see some better uses for the device now that developers don't have to only target a specific niche.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 28, 2013)

Platinum said:


> You might actually see some better uses for the device now that developers don't have to only target a specific niche.



Like what plat?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Like what plat?



Biometric feedback.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 28, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Biometric feedback.



 Vitality Sensor?
I see what you are getting at, but it's a lot of work plat.
It wouldn't be used for anything besides novelty I would think instead of it being in a game that is large in itself without it.

Maybe in 2030-2035


----------



## Platinum (Jun 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Vitality Sensor?
> I see what you are getting at, but it's a lot of work plat.
> It wouldn't be used for anything besides novelty I would think instead of it being in a game that is large in itself without it.



You seem to be unaware of what the new kinect can do.

If what they are saying is true, it can read your heart rate, tell if your eyes are open or closed, if you are recoiling away from something. It's not a leap to tailor those inputs into the game and have it respond dynamically.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 28, 2013)

Naruto said:


> What the fuck else did people think it was?



Don't know, the tech companies would never explain it to us, they quite literally go, we've gone from having servers to cloud computing , of which they literally show you a picture of a cloud.  Course, this never answered my question of wtf cloud computing was? Guess it was like the toothfairy of tech.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 28, 2013)

Lol, well some of us on this forum work in that very industry.  If you ask questions I'm sure on occasion myself or others may enlighten you as to what these silly buzz words mean.


----------



## Gino (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 28, 2013)

Platinum said:


> You seem to be unaware of what the new kinect can do.
> 
> If what they are saying is true, it can read your heart rate, tell if your eyes are open or closed, if you are recoiling away from something. It's not a leap to tailor those inputs into the game and have it respond dynamically.



I know it can, but it doesn't mean they can afford to voice act something differently a 100 different ways, do a scene and program it to react a 100 different ways or that they would know jack squat about how to program it all at. At most I can imagine a short game that has multiple paths depending how you react in the game and it will probably have kinect controls shoved in.
 Next gen perhaps.
Unless you can show me an example of a game like you are describing already.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I know it can, but it doesn't mean they can afford to voice act something differently a 100 different ways, do a scene and program it to react a 100 different ways or that they would know jack squat about how to program it all at. At most I can imagine a short game that has multiple paths depending how you react in the game and it will probably have kinect controls shoved in.
> Next gen perhaps.
> Unless you can show me an example of a game like you are describing already.



You don't need to program it a 100 different ways, that's just dumb. All you need is to basically set it so if the player is above a certain threshold of heart rate or some other characteristic that one of x events happens y% of the time.

A lot of survival horror developers have been clamoring for bio-metric feedback as it would better let them scare the player. You freak the player out, and then when they are at the highest heart rate you make a zombie crash out of a window or something. 

You are making it sound a 100 times harder than it actually is to insert this kind of thing into a game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 28, 2013)

Platinum said:


> You don't need to program it a 100 different ways, that's just dumb. All you need is to basically set it so if the player is above a certain threshold of heart rate or some other characteristic that one of x events happens y% of the time.
> 
> A lot of survival horror developers have been clamoring for bio-metric feedback as it would better let them scare the player. You freak the player out, and then when they are at the highest heart rate you make a zombie crash out of a window or something.
> 
> You are making it sound a 100 times harder than it actually is to insert this kind of thing into a game.



Are you a game developer Plat?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 28, 2013)

People actually care about the Kinect?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 28, 2013)

People who are not gamers care about the Kinect.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 28, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> People actually care about the Kinect?



I'm surprised as you are


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 28, 2013)

Kinect has it's merits the voice function in skyrim made it easier to look through inventory and made combat feel more real, I can vouch for that, now that it has been improved it can make combat in any game Better


----------



## Platinum (Jun 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Are you a game developer Plat?



Are you ?

It's seriously not that amazing of a concept like you think it is.

If the person is relatively calm the game picks that up and maybe has something run by or whatever to get your attention, once your heart rate picks up it can send something at you. 

You are the one that is claiming this is some impossible feat of technological wizardry when it's something that is possible with the kinect.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 28, 2013)

Platinum said:


> You are the one that is claiming this is some impossible feat of technological wizardry when it's something that is possible with the kinect.


Is like we forget this is next gen


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 28, 2013)

Wish I'd found this earlier:
[YOUTUBE]CZB3nmKf2m8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 28, 2013)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> Kinect has it's merits the voice function in skyrim made it easier to look through inventory and made combat feel more real, I can vouch for that, now that it has been improved it can make combat in any game Better



The Way Mass Effect used the kinect was perfect, and made the combat move smoother


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 29, 2013)

Platinum said:


> If the person is relatively calm the game picks that up and maybe has something run by or whatever to get your attention, once your heart rate picks up it can send something at you.


And if the person's heart rate goes down? 



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> Is like we forget this is next gen



It's like we forget it hasn't been impressive so far.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 29, 2013)

So many xbot fanboys posting in this thread recently just because the drm bs was scrapped. But none of them were to be seen when the xone was revealed.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 29, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> *So many xbot fanboys posting in this thread* recently just because the drm bs was scrapped. But none of them were to be seen when the xone was revealed.


Well, it is Xbox topic. What exactly is the point of this post anyway?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 29, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> So many xbot fanboys posting in this thread recently just because the drm bs was scrapped. But none of them were to be seen when the xone was revealed.



so theirs a problem with not linking a policy and admitting to not liking it and then being happy that its reversed?

maybe you don't get it but the "microsoft fanboys" were more pissed then any one about the drm


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 29, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> so theirs a problem with not linking a policy and admitting to not liking it and then being happy that its reversed?
> 
> maybe you don't get it but the "microsoft fanboys" were more pissed then any one about the drm



I recall you saying you didn't like it and were going to buy it anyway.


----------



## Gino (Jun 29, 2013)

Yep the microsoft fanboys were so pissed off they still were gonna buy the Xbox-One that was gonna show them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 29, 2013)

Gino said:


> Yep the microsoft fanboys were so pissed off they still were gonna buy the Xbox-One that was gonna show them.





Zen-aku said:


> my current cable box sucks and comcast is asking to much to switch to digital/hd, and even then they wont be reliable about it.
> 
> 
> even for 500 bucks ill be saving money in the long run


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 29, 2013)

IMHO, I think I'm the only person in this entire board who said I was still gonna buy Xbone during the E3. And I'm still planning to, along with PS4.


----------



## teddy (Jun 29, 2013)

Don't really care who buys what at this rate, honestly. it's not my money they're spending 

likely get a 1 in a year or two though, but right now, i have my eyes set on a ps4 and i have no intention on spending over a grand on games


----------



## Platinum (Jun 29, 2013)

Lawl console wars.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 29, 2013)

PS(4)ever.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 29, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> IMHO, I think I'm the only person in this entire board who said I was still gonna buy Xbone during the E3. And I'm still planning to, along with PS4.


We're a dying breed. 

I don't think I'm gonna be an early adopter, though. I might wait a couple of years for both.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 29, 2013)

God Movement said:


> PS(4)ever.



When ps5 comes it will be PS(5)ever


----------



## God Movement (Jun 29, 2013)

xbon(e)vil


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 29, 2013)

It took a combined effort of sustained fan outrage and Sony vowing to not follow the same shitty ideas for Microsoft to finally relent and do the right thing. They didn't do it for fans. They did it because they knew they were at a massive disadvantage and would be losing out on a lot of money if they persisted. For me, it's too late. They sort of burned that goodwill. Just knowing where they wanted to take the gaming industry is enough for me to not support them.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 29, 2013)

Because every major triple A industry in general does everything it does because of its fans. Nah, just big old mean Microsoft.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 29, 2013)

I wasn't saying that at all. Don't put words in my mouth. They're all in it for the money, but some examples are worse than others. Nintendo, for example, _could _be considered greedy by refusing to catch up to the current generation and producing less powerful consoles, thus being less pleasing and appealing to the average core gamer, to guarantee a profit on every console sold. Sony got to be so arrogant from their PS2 success that they thought consumers wouldn't mind paying $600 for the PS3, which really hurt them initially. They had to slash the price multiple times and come out with some great games to reenter consumers' good graces. 

Certainly EA's displayed a healthy amount of greed with that online pass bullshit, something which probably planted the seed in Microsoft's head to proceed and expand on that idea with their DRM shit. You'd think the outrage at online passes would've given Microsoft _some_ pause, but they went ahead anyway. And it was horrible. Microsoft put on display that same arrogance after the success of 360 that Sony did after the PS2. History repeating itself.

A large part of why Sony was ultimately considered the winner of E3 is because they were able to position themselves as the company that is _for _gamers, thus helping ensure themselves more money than Microsoft from the holiday season on. It was brilliant PR that forced Microsoft's hand, and that's a fact.


----------



## Gino (Jun 29, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Because every major triple A industry in general does everything it does because of its fans. Nah, just big old mean Microsoft.




You're making it a habit saying dumb shit you knew what he/she meant.


----------



## Gino (Jun 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]NKzVCHbe28k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 29, 2013)

FitzChivalry said:


> I wasn't saying that at all. Don't put words in my mouth. They're all in it for the money, but some examples are worse than others. Nintendo, for example, _could _be considered greedy by refusing to catch up to the current generation and producing less powerful consoles, thus being less pleasing and appealing to the average core gamer, to guarantee a profit on every console sold.



The funny thing is Nintendo could have made a console as powerful as the PS4 and it still would be pretty cheap.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 29, 2013)

The drm and stuff will be patched onto civilian consumer units in an update, end of.  Much of what they offered to offset looking and listening into your room was really cool.  And it will take at least a year for us to see a different experience outside of specifically games on a console.  So much like a presidential debate...I will even say MS will be winning this holiday season.  At least in the USA they are the obama and e3 was the opening pres debate.   Notice, ALL discussion has been about MS.  People just kinda accept sony cuz its not as bad, but all the talk is MS.  I'd place that bet if I could find a booker.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 29, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> The funny thing is Nintendo could have made a console as powerful as the PS4 and it still would be pretty cheap.



Meh they need to learn HD systems first.
They can catch up if they want to later.
The amount of power it has is fine.

Especially if the result is mostly "everything looks slightly better" like it has been so far. 
Any actual leaps can't come from hardware anymore it's all on dev ingenuity now.
Not like from 8 bit to 16 bit or anything


----------



## Platinum (Jun 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Meh they need to learn HD systems first.
> They can catch up if they want to later.
> The amount of power it has is fine.
> 
> ...



Not really.

There is an actual noticeable difference in the next gen when you see it side by side with current gen offerings. But still the benefits mostly come from being able to produce a lot more high quality detail instead of being limited to a small world and 10 enemies on the screen.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 29, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Not really.
> 
> There is an actual noticeable difference in the next gen when you see it side by side with current gen offerings. But still the benefits mostly come from being able to produce a lot more high quality detail instead of being limited to a small world and 10 enemies on the screen.


In the sense tech will only get cheaper and easier to deal with, yes.

Implying that we haven't been able to put several hundred enemies on screen since the ps2 days.
The only reason there isn't that many much of the time is because the player can't handle it within the context of the game.

Huge worlds have never been the issue when I'm playing something like Xenosaga on the wii or Okami on the ps2.

The most I've seen anyone to solidly argue is better physics and lighting due to power. The rest is dependent on what they actually make and history says when someone can do that stuff with the older tech and they do almost none of that with current they'll probably not do it with next gen.

What you have presented so far as examples have not been demonstrated or even presented by "next gen" as important things from what little has been shown.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> In the sense tech will only get cheaper and easier to deal with, yes.
> 
> Implying that we haven't been able to put several hundred enemies on screen since the ps2 days.



Yeah you can copy paste a few enemies on the screen that won't do much of anything back on the ps2. Are you being a deliberate contrarion with me or do you seriously not understand the simple fact that with the increased memory of next gen that developers can program a large group of enemies that doesn't only act in the manner of 'stand in a circle and attack in groups of 4'?



> The only reason there isn't that many much of the time is because the player can't handle it within the context of the game.



No the reason there aren't a lot is because your framerate is going to be chugging along about at the same speed of a polar glacier if you try to process a large group of unique enemies with 512 mb of ram.



> Huge worlds have never been the issue when I'm playing something like Xenosaga on the wii or Okami on the ps2.



Yeah those will be small as fuck compared to the Witcher 3.



> The most I've seen anyone to solidly argue is better physics and lighting due to power. The rest is dependent on what they actually make and history says when someone can do that stuff with the older tech and they do almost none of that with current they'll probably not do it with next gen.
> 
> What you have presented so far as examples have not been demonstrated or even presented by "next gen" as important things from what little has been shown.



That is a whole lot you just pulled out of your ass there.

Maybe the reason people don't do it is because they can't do it well? Also if you watched even a second of E3 you would see the emphasis a lot of companies are now putting on having a large amount of enemies on screen.

But oh no it can't be that, 2005 level technology will be sufficient until the end of time.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 29, 2013)

My fear is how much of that power will be eventually be sacrificed to make everything look as photo-realistic as possible.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 30, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Yeah you can copy paste a few enemies on the screen that won't do much of anything back on the ps2. Are you being a deliberate contrarion with me or do you seriously not understand the simple fact that with the increased memory of next gen that developers can program a large group of enemies that doesn't only act in the manner of 'stand in a circle and attack in groups of 4'?



[YOUTUBE]VU2d_Pld3w8[/YOUTUBE]

We've been past the enemies attacking in groups of 4 since the ps2 days plat.
We've been in the enemies can attack in groups of 20-30 forever since last gen.
No one wants to do it because more complicated enemies means it's harder for the player.
I wouldn't even want 10 enemies on screen at once in Metal Gear Rising too overwhelming.


Platinum said:


> Yeah those will be small as fuck compared to the Witcher 3.



I've played the witcher 2 which was tiny compared to the games I just mentioned, so I doubt that  I think I would be able to call Xenoblade the daggerfall of 3d games if X doesn't top it.
[YOUTUBE]hLadRkjbXSc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 30, 2013)

Lol in reality its our fault that M$ changed their mind about the DRM. People just cant stop bitching about it. Everyone should just shut the fuck up and let M$ fail, its so easy. Now theyre trying so hard to win over xbot fanboys.


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 30, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Lol in reality its our fault that M$ changed their mind about the DRM. People just cant stop bitching about it. Everyone should just shut the fuck up and let M$ fail, its so easy. Now theyre trying so hard to win over xbot fanboys.



Xbox haters and Sony saved Microsoft


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]KCWIlt6TwME[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 30, 2013)

Semi-related, lulzy:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I've played the witcher 2 which was tiny compared to the games I just mentioned, so I doubt that  I think I would be able to call Xenoblade the daggerfall of 3d games if X doesn't top it.
> [YOUTUBE]hLadRkjbXSc[/YOUTUBE]



That's because Witcher 2 isn't open world unlike 3. 2 wasn't about a big world, it was about a believable, absurdly detailed world depicted in separate sections. CDprojekt's talking about a huge world in 3, let's see how it goes.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I've played the witcher 2 which was tiny compared to the games I just mentioned, so I doubt that  I think I would be able to call Xenoblade the daggerfall of 3d games if X doesn't top it.
> [YOUTUBE]hLadRkjbXSc[/YOUTUBE]



If you played the witcher 2 you'd know that its not an open world game dude. Also the witcher 2 got more details than xenoblade so I don't know why people compare the 2. 

The map of San Andreas was bigger than gta Iv but that is entirely up to the developers if they want a game to be smaller but more detailed or bigger with bad textures.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]KCWIlt6TwME[/YOUTUBE]


Kinect is the future.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 30, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> If you played the witcher 2 you'd know that its not an open world game dude. Also the witcher 2 got more details than xenoblade so I don't know why people compare the 2.
> 
> The map of San Andreas was bigger than gta Iv but that is entirely up to the developers if they want a game to be smaller but more detailed or bigger with bad textures.



He is talking about the worlds being small if you are going to bring graphics into it you can gtfo. He used the witcher 3 as a comparison as a world that would be larger than a game that takes nearly an hour and a half just to swim around the edges of a single area just because it has more power. 
The witcher 3 isn't out yet so I have to use witcher 2 as an example.

You are comparing two games that are alike,from the same company, and same series.
GTA IV looked better because it was on last gen.
GTA San Andreas looked worse because it was lastlastgen not because it was bigger.
You need to counter my comparison, not avoid it by doing something completely different.
In fact you only supported my point by using such a bad comparison.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 30, 2013)

> The witcher 3 isn't out yet so I have to use witcher 2 as an example.



That's the thing. No, no you don't. You just did exactly what you told him not to do.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> He is talking about the worlds being small if you are going to bring graphics into it you can gtfo. He used the witcher 3 as a comparison as a world that would be larger than a game that takes nearly an hour and a half just to swim around the edges of a single area just because it has more power.
> The witcher 3 isn't out yet so I have to use witcher 2 as an example.
> 
> You are comparing two games that are alike,from the same company, and same series.
> ...



You didn't understand my point. Graphics factor in open world games. Xenoblade isnt graphically as impressive as the witcher but it's has a bigger world since it doesn't put much emphasis on details and textures. 

Also I don't see the problem with the example I use. Gta San Andreas was bigger than gta IV even though it was developed in an older generation with less impressive specs. Making a big world that you need a lot of time to travers is not really a technical marvel. It is the AI,lighting,textures,and details that defines what next gen is.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 30, 2013)

> Conker?s Bad Fur Day director, Chris Seavor, has revealed that Microsoft mistakenly thought they owned the Donkey Kong franchise when they purchased Rare back in 2002. The information came about when Seavor was asked where the Xbox One?s equivalent of PlayStation 4 exclusive Knack was. Seavor then told the tale about Microsoft and Donkey Kong. Here?s what he had to say.
> _
> The current generation of ?enablers? won?t even know they own the IP? Here?s a true story.. When Rare was first bought by MS a group of execs came on a tour.. One of them noticed the Donkey Kong. ..Posters everywhere and said.. ?Hey that?s great.. We own Donkey Kong right???_ ???/massivesigh


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 30, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> You didn't understand my point. Graphics factor in open world games. Xenoblade isnt graphically as impressive as the witcher but it's has a bigger world since it doesn't put much emphasis on details and textures.


Oh I won't argue on the textures, but details is another matter entirely since it isn't just graphics. Your argument loses because Xenoblade is on a SD console. 
It's not because the reason's you have listed because the game would be just as large on a HD console it's running on the wii after all. 
Which is why the GTA comparison is horrible. You are comparing something LESS powerful than the wii to an HD console that surpasses the wii to try to support your weak ass argument.
By the way Xenoblade HD project.




steveht93 said:


> It is the AI,lighting,textures,and details that defines what next gen is.



Except you can do those things with a large world yet it isn't being done all that much.
[YOUTUBE]APWTJMyM4qg[/YOUTUBE]
Also removing AI and details because that is what determines *every gen.*
Lighting is a nice touch, but that's about it.
Textures are half dependent on the quality of the work done.





steveht93 said:


> Making a big world that you need a lot of time to travers is not really a technical marvel.



62 square miles say otherwise.


Deathbringerpt said:


> That's the thing. No, no you don't. You just did exactly what you told him not to do.


I didn't. I thought I did myself for a few seconds, but the examples aren't the same.
The witcher 3 is an unknown 

two gta games that have come out already are not.
When something is unknown you choose the likeliness of it being what is claimed by past history and evidence provided
Plat said the Witcher 3 would have a larger world than Xenoblade the likeliness of that statement is very small since a gen leap doesn't necessarily mean a bigger world.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 30, 2013)

I wonder how the X-one's TV and streaming features will stack up against those of the Roku 3 and Apple TV?


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Oh I won't argue on the textures, but details is another matter entirely since it isn't just graphics. Your argument loses because Xenoblade is on a SD console.
> *It's not because the reason's you have listed because the game would be just as large on a HD console it's running on the wii after all.
> Which is why the GTA comparison is horrible. You are comparing something LESS powerful than the wii to an HD console that surpasses the wii to try to support your weak ass argument.*
> By the way Xenoblade HD project.


What the fuck? Can you elaborate on that?




> Except you can do those things with a large world yet it isn't being done all that much.
> Also removing AI and details because that is what determines *every gen.*
> Lighting is a nice touch, but that's about it.
> Textures are half dependent on the quality of the work done.



All those things are enhanced with better hardware. A.I and details become better with powerful hardware. And textures are included in every game(lol) but the quality and amount of those textures are determined by hardware.





*Spoiler*: __ 





> 62 square miles say otherwise.







L.O.L it is easy to generate a big world (see minecraft) but the technical marvel comes from the 3D models,Npc,AI,etc.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Alicia (Jun 30, 2013)

I never got out of that starting dungeon in Daggerfall


----------



## Enclave (Jun 30, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I never got out of that starting dungeon in Daggerfall



Really?  It wasn't that tough.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 30, 2013)

People who have a 360, i'm curious as to what your gamerscore is.

Mine's at 56,905 G at the moment.


----------



## dream (Jun 30, 2013)

Enclave said:
			
		

> Really? It wasn't that tough.



I suppose that for someone not used to those kinds of games it can be rather difficult.


----------



## Gino (Jun 30, 2013)

Not gonna lie I used to get Rare and Retro mixed up a lot too.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> 62 square miles say otherwise.



Funny is that the map of Daggerfall in ES2 is larger than all of Tamriel in ES Arena.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 1, 2013)

Mario has the biggest 'world' in all of gaming. 

Skyrim and Daggerfall will look like the kids section of McDonald's.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 1, 2013)

So Games with Gold starts off with some Defense game, not AC2 and Halo 3.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 1, 2013)

KevKev said:


> So Games with Gold starts off with some Defense game, not AC2 and Halo 3.



It started out with Fable 3 actually but yeah.....


----------



## Snakety69 (Jul 1, 2013)

Platinum said:


> People who have a 360, i'm curious as to what your gamerscore is.
> 
> Mine's at 56,905 G at the moment.



50,985

It'd be much higher if I wasn't such a picky friend, cuz boy do I love me some cheevos. That's honestly one of the main reasons I'll be getting an XBone first and playing all the multi-platform games on it. That GS is my fuckin legacy son


----------



## Platinum (Jul 1, 2013)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> 50,985
> 
> It'd be much higher if I wasn't such a picky friend, cuz boy do I love me some cheevos. That's honestly one of the main reasons I'll be getting an XBone first and playing all the multi-platform games on it. That GS is my fuckin legacy son



It's kinda moronic on some level to ascribe some level of meaning to that but yeah i'm the same way . 

I'm going back and finishing up some games to 100% them. Going to pick up both Fallout Game of The Year versions at gamestop this week since I never buy Bethesda's expensive ass dlc immediately.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jul 1, 2013)

Platinum said:


> It's kinda moronic on some level to ascribe some level of meaning to that but yeah i'm the same way .
> 
> I'm going back and finishing up some games to 100% them. Going to pick up both Fallout Game of The Year versions at gamestop this week since I never buy Bethesda's expensive ass dlc immediately.



Well to be fair I'm not a total ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) about it. I don't go around bragging about it, and I only get like that when it's a game I care about. If I don't, I'll get at least 700 and bounce. Still, if anyone brings it up with me, I wont lie 

I wanna get to at least 60K before jumping to the XBone, which I think is possible. Got more than a few titles on the back burner. Gonna hit up those Dragon Age's and Witcher 2 first. I need my dark, medieval fantasy fix now that I have to wait a whole year for the next season of Game of Thrones


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 1, 2013)

I'd rather know the amount of games you have played.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 1, 2013)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Well to be fair I'm not a total ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) about it. I don't go around bragging about it, and I only get like that when it's a game I care about. If I don't, I'll get at least 700 and bounce. Still, if anyone brings it up with me, I wont lie
> 
> I wanna get to at least 60K before jumping to the XBone, which I think is possible. Got more than a few titles on the back burner. Gonna hit up those Dragon Age's and Witcher 2 first. I need my dark, medieval fantasy fix now that I have to wait a whole year for the next season of Game of Thrones



People that brag about their gamescores are the worst kind of person. Especially if they don't have 6 figures.

I'm going through Dragon Age: Origins right now and it's a bitch. Need 2 playthroughs and multiple mini ones to get everything.

I got like 3 games where I only have 2 or 3 achievements and it bothers me on some weird ass ocd level. They are dead space, Resident Evil 5, and something else I forget. RE 5 really just sucked so I don't care about that, but i'm going to try an go through Dead Space.

I'd like to get around 70,000G before the xbone.

Edit: Oh yeah got 3 achievements in Marvel vs Capcom 3 .


----------



## Platinum (Jul 1, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I'd rather know the amount of games you have played.



96 games, 68% completion according to xbox.com. I usually don't bother to get multiplayer or DLC add on's for a lot of the games I play.

Multiplayer achievements are the fucking worst.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 1, 2013)

Platinum said:


> 96 games, 68% completion according to xbox.com. I usually don't bother to get multiplayer or DLC add on's for a lot of the games I play.
> 
> Multiplayer achievements are the fucking worst.



62 games
possible 58k only got like 16.
Most of the achievements are so out of the way to even be worth bothering with. Especially and most especially blue dragon's.
I got half of the ones in MGRevengence though, boy that game is fun.
Still have a large list of games I need to play, but right now I'm taking a break and doing wii games.
Dropped MvC 3 almost right away, there is nothing to it all without multiplayer.


Platinum said:


> People that brag about their gamescores are the worst kind of person. Especially if they don't have 6 figures.
> 
> I'm going through Dragon Age: Origins right now and it's a bitch. Need 2 playthroughs and multiple mini ones to get everything.



Dragon age is pretty good, I only did one run of it though.
Renting and all. But it was pretty damn good seeing this badass wrecking all of the shit.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 1, 2013)

Dragon Age also has like 900 dlcs but luckily the complete edition is cheap as balls at gamestop.

Wish Gamefly would rent GOTY Editions though .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 1, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Dragon Age also has like 900 dlcs but luckily the complete edition is cheap as balls at gamestop.
> 
> Wish Gamefly would rent GOTY Editions though .



I don't concern myself with multiplayer and DLC since I don't have xbox live.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 1, 2013)

You can buy DLC without live.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 1, 2013)

Platinum said:


> You can buy DLC without live.



With no gamestop?


----------



## Snakety69 (Jul 1, 2013)

Platinum said:


> People that brag about their gamescores are the worst kind of person. Especially if they don't have 6 figures.
> 
> I'm going through Dragon Age: Origins right now and it's a bitch. Need 2 playthroughs and multiple mini ones to get everything.
> 
> ...



I like Dragon Age, but it's gameplay is just not my bag. So I just set that shit on casual and absorb the world and characters 

Oh, and yeah, fuck multiplayer achievements. Only three games I got most if not all of them on were Gears of War 2 & 3, and Halo 3. The rest of my games I just got what was easy and that's it. Though every once in a while I'd luck out and get a hard one worth 50 or 75.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> I'd rather know the amount of games you have played.



62 games.

50, 985 out of 65,770.

So that roughly equals about 77.52% completion. Not too shabby imo. 

That'll get a little higher because I just started Dragon Age, and I have a few games I need to go back to. Only two games on that list I wish I could strike off, which is Lost Planet and The Darkness. Lost Planet was an alright game, but it's achievements were fucking stupid. As for The Darkness, I couldn't fucking stand that game. Sold 'em both as soon as I can. Wish I was smart enough to've created a dummy account back then to test them on before committing


----------



## Platinum (Jul 1, 2013)

Metro: Last Light annoyed me like fuck today with an achievement.

I went through the game not killing anyone and if I did, i'd immediately quit out.... turns out if you accidentally kill anyone the game immediately autosaves and you have to start the game over . That's just cruel.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jul 1, 2013)

Achievement that gave me the hardest time was that god damn MOTHER FUCKING  Mile High Club one on the first Modern Warfare. Shit took me about a half a day. Would've taken much less than that if I'd known you were supposed to shoot that guy in the head.

Shot him in the leg the first time, got the dead screen, thought I hit the hostage and didn't read the text, raged.

Definitely knew I got him the second time, got the grey screen, actually read the text, raged for 15 minutes and blew out a vocal chord.

Finally got him in the head after about an hour, collapsed with joy and didn't game for three days and had a sore throat for the rest of the day and the day after.

The funniest part about that whole process was I had a friend who was in from out of town when I was doing that. He came into my room about halfway though my session, asked me what the fuck I was yelling about, looked at my TV and was like, "Oh...." Then he just walked out and left me alone until nightfall


----------



## Platinum (Jul 1, 2013)

I gave up on Mile High.

Not worth the pain.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jul 1, 2013)

Platinum said:


> I gave up on Mile High.
> 
> Not worth the pain.



It was the last and only one I needed. No fucking way was I gonna go through that whole game on veteran and puss out at the finish line. Fuck that game was hard. Stupid non-stop respawning enemies


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 1, 2013)

You should give Persona 4 Arena a try


----------



## Gino (Jul 1, 2013)

Hungry as fuck wanna play skyrim but don't wanna play skyrim AWWWWWW FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gino (Jul 1, 2013)

Who knows I don't intend to find out.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 1, 2013)

Daggerfall after it was patched up was mostly stable.

Anyways, it's amazing, my favourite Elder Scrolls game.


----------



## Slice (Jul 1, 2013)

Platinum said:


> People who have a 360, i'm curious as to what your gamerscore is.
> 
> Mine's at 56,905 G at the moment.



21,685 GS

I love collecting Achievements, i rush through all of my games in a few days and then never touch them again. So playing to get those ups my playtime.
I guess i would even own a Nintendo if they had an equivalent to achievements in their system.

Where do i see my overall completion? I only see a list of all the games and their individual scores. 



Platinum said:


> I'm going through Dragon Age: Origins right now and it's a bitch. Need 2 playthroughs and multiple mini ones to get everything.



You should try Dark Souls. Basically impossible to 100% it without a guide and even then you need at least 2.5 playthroughs. And that game is HARD 







Also "Games for Gold" is a joke. Fable 3 is a boring POS game and now they give away an Arcade title? smh Microsoft, smh


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 1, 2013)

Slice said:


> You should try Dark Souls. Basically impossible to 100% it without a guide and even then you need at least 2.5 playthroughs. And that game is HARD



Telling plat to try Darksouls


----------



## Slice (Jul 1, 2013)

Yes. I dont have exactly the best memory, so i'm not supposed to know who played what in the past. 

And reccomending DS is always a good thing to do.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 1, 2013)

Slice said:


> 21,685 GS
> 
> 
> Where do i see my overall completion? I only see a list of all the games and their individual scores.



compare your games with a friend's and it will show both of yours.





> You should try Dark Souls. Basically impossible to 100% it without a guide and even then you need at least 2.5 playthroughs. And that game is HARD



Been there, done that .

Missing 4 achievements in that game. Took a year break but I just gotta beat Gwyn, then make my way to Anor Londo to 1000/1000 it. Oh and make a divine weapon but that's not that hard.


----------



## Slice (Jul 1, 2013)

Platinum said:


> compare your games with a friend's and it will show both of yours.



41 Games
55% completion.

4 of those are games i dont have a single achievement in, strange that they count anyways.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 1, 2013)

Lol. Dark souls is casual. I prefer Demon Souls.  

Now you try to platinum Star Ocean Last Hope International and i will suck your cock.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 1, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Daggerfall after it was patched up was mostly stable.
> 
> Anyways, it's amazing, my favourite Elder Scrolls game.



Oblivion was my favorite one and after that comes morrowind. Skyrim was good as well.

I played daggerfall back then when I was a very little kid,my uncle had it on his computer but I didn't invest much time in it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 1, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Lol. Dark souls is casual. I prefer Demon Souls.
> 
> Now you try to platinum Star Ocean Last Hope International and i will suck your cock.



>Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2 plat
>Super Stardust HD 100%
>Vanquish plat

Offer still standing?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 1, 2013)

*AllThingsD: Don Mattrick is going to leave Micrsoft*


----------



## dream (Jul 1, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *AllThingsD: Don Mattrick is going to leave Micrsoft*



He can see the ship sinking and wants out.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 1, 2013)

Dream said:


> He can see the ship sinking and wants out.



Yeah because he had nothing to do with that situation .

I wouldn't be surprised if he was going to be let go in the restructuring after his pr snafus.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 1, 2013)

lol Don Mattrick. 

I bet that "Major Nelson" guy or whoever the fuck he is will be the next to "leave for greener pastures". I bet Don Mattrick was asked to leave because of the whole "we're reversing everything we said" fiasco. Then there's that Major Nelson asshat, who belittled an interviewer and followed up with "You can't just flip the switch on DRM, it doesn't work like that, the hardware was built around it!"... and then the switch gets flipped a few weeks later. 

Trust me, the last time we'll hear about that Major Nelson ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is when we get an article about him getting a "better job" (lol) somewhere else.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 1, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *AllThingsD: Don Mattrick is going to leave Micrsoft*



"We have an option for people who have been fired, it's called Zynga."


----------



## Platinum (Jul 1, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> lol Don Mattrick.
> 
> I bet that "Major Nelson" guy or whoever the fuck he is will be the next to "leave for greener pastures". I bet Don Mattrick was asked to leave because of the whole "we're reversing everything we said" fiasco. Then there's that Major Nelson asshat, who belittled an interviewer and followed up with "You can't just flip the switch on DRM, it doesn't work like that, the hardware was built around it!"... and then the switch gets flipped a few weeks later.
> 
> Trust me, the last time we'll hear about that Major Nelson ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is when we get an article about him getting a "better job" (lol) somewhere else.



Major Nelson ain't going nowhere.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 1, 2013)

That's   sad.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 1, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> That's   sad.



Why? He's a cool guy. I listen to his podcast weekly. He's not a jerk by any means.

You are blowing one thing way out of proportion.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 1, 2013)

I had never heard of the guy before E3 2013, where he acted like a douche. So yeah.

It seems you're more knowledgeable about him than I am, so if you say he isn't going anywhere I suppose he isn't.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 1, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I had never heard of the guy before E3 2013, where he acted like a douche. So yeah.
> 
> It seems you're more knowledgeable about him than I am, so if you say he isn't going anywhere I suppose he isn't.



He's been around for a while now and is a big part of xbox.

Also he does care about the consumer. He regularly visits threads on reddit, and addresses concerns and clarifies things. After the outcry over which game was selected for this part of the month he went into the reddit thread and stated that he would link this thread to the marketing team and tell them about consumers misgivings.



It was a little unprofessional to be confrontational with an interviewer but people are naturally defensive over things. No one has any idea how hard it is to actually reconfigure the xbox except the xbox team at the end of the day. It's not a switch flipping, it's a patch that for all we know is still being worked on. It's natural to get irritated when people make light of what you do


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 1, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Why? He's a cool guy. I listen to his podcast weekly. He's not a jerk by any means.
> 
> You are blowing one thing way out of proportion.



I agree,he even admitted the "flip switching" line he said after the Xbox 180 and apologized for it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 1, 2013)

It's nice to know he isn't such a bad guy after all.  Thanks for the info, I take back my comments about the Major.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## steveht93 (Jul 1, 2013)

So it's official? No Don at e3 any more?


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 1, 2013)

Yes, Ballmer is going to be interim till they find his replacement.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 1, 2013)

He's gone to Zynga:rofl

He can go screw over the casuals all he wants.



Black Wraith said:


> Mattrick's going to get fired, there's just no way I can see him being able to survive this. He was either the guy spearheading this and should go or he'll be the scapegoat and MS will need a sacrifice to satiate the rage of the gamers a bit more. Phil Spencer has to go to. His face is way to smug and punchable.



Called it.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 1, 2013)

Zynga was dying last I heard; what a terrible decision.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 1, 2013)

to be fair... They were rumors about him leaving before X1 revealed.. EA and Zynga were his choices...


----------



## Platinum (Jul 1, 2013)

the people behind journey are making a kinect game apparently.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 3, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> >Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2 plat
> >Super Stardust HD 100%
> >Vanquish plat
> 
> Offer still standing?




Never played Vanquish before..so I dunno.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 3, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> He's gone to Zynga:rofl
> 
> He can go screw over the casuals all he wants.
> 
> ...


You and everyone else. 


Malvingt2 said:


> to be fair... They were rumors about him leaving before X1 revealed.. EA and Zynga were his choices...



Why am I not shocked to see EA on his list? 

So how long before the new Kinect is hacked so it could actually be used seperately with an SDK? It certainly has my interest for some good research projects.


----------



## Gino (Jul 3, 2013)

2 fucked up choices lol....


----------



## OS (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 3, 2013)

> Microsoft has confirmed that the Xbox One will not release in Japan this year, but should be on the market in early 2014. Speaking in an interview with 4 Gamer, Microsoft Japan President Yasuyuki Higuchi described his home territory as "Tier 2 country."
> 
> There's clearly no judgement involved in that statement beyond a sensible measuring of market demands, given the sales of the previous Xboxes in Japan. Higuchi has promised that the One "won't be delayed too much from the North American release," according to a translation from DualShockers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 3, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> He's gone to Zynga:rofl
> 
> He can go screw over the casuals all he wants.
> 
> ...



What an odd decision.

That's like taking over on steering the Titanic in its final hour and being like, "It's cool guys, I got this."


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 3, 2013)

Aren't you entertained ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 4, 2013)

Best gif ever.


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 5, 2013)

I think now the Microsoft lost Don they are going to return to that always online thing again depending on there new CEO at this point this Xbox 180 could become the Xbox 360-2


----------



## dream (Jul 5, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> I think now the Microsoft lost Don they are going to return to that always online thing again depending on there new CEO at this point this Xbox 180 could become the Xbox 360-2



The new CEO?  I wasn't aware that Steve Ballmer was going to be leaving Microsoft.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 5, 2013)

αshɘs said:


>





This guy is a genius.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 5, 2013)

> Microsoft hopes that the inclusion of Kinect with every Xbox One system will allow the company to better serve contextually relevant ads, and that integrating advertising material within content will make it less jarring.



This just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 5, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> This just keeps getting better and better.



I actually thought that was obvious from its inception


----------



## Slice (Jul 5, 2013)

70% of the current xbox 360's interface is already advertising.
They taking it to the next level should surprise no one.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2013)

adblocker for xbone


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 5, 2013)

> "If you don't want the Kinect sensor on while playing games or enjoying your entertainment, you can pause Kinect. To turn off your Xbox One, just say 'Xbox Off.' When the system is off, it's only listening for the single voice command--'Xbox On'--and you can even turn that feature off, too. Some apps and games may require Kinect functionality to operate, so you'll need to turn it back on for these experiences."


----------



## Enclave (Jul 5, 2013)

They reserve the right to change their TOS at any time for one thing.  For another, Microsoft denies giving information to the NSA even though the NSA has records proving they did it.

If Microsoft promises they won't spy on you you have no reason to believe them.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 5, 2013)

Enclave said:


> They reserve the right to change their TOS at any time for one thing.  For another, Microsoft denies giving information to the NSA even though the NSA has records proving they did it.
> 
> If Microsoft promises they won't spy on you you have no reason to believe them.



Tin foils hats lets go


----------



## Enclave (Jul 5, 2013)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> Tin foils hats lets go



It ceases being "tin foil hats" when it's happened before and recently.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 5, 2013)

Enclave said:


> It ceases being "tin foil hats" when it's happened before and recently.



They changed their policies because of the massive backlash, they were wiped into submission by the consumer, they know that they can't afford another fuck up like they had at the beginning and they know which practices got the more backlash, they change  their policies back and MS may as well close the xbox division, they are greedy but they aren't stupid, reinstating those policies is really damn stupid,  plus they risk the whole European market like that and in their situation it wouldn't be shooting themselves in the foot it would be shooting themselves in the head


----------



## Platinum (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm sure Microsoft is just dying to spy on everyone.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 5, 2013)

I don't know, you may be willing to bend over...err...trust them again so shortly after they massively betrayed your trust and then tried to completely redefine ownership of an entire industry, I'm not however.

In fact, I would be very glad if the Xbox One fails so spectacularly that nobody ever even considers pulling what they tried to pull.



Platinum said:


> I'm sure Microsoft is just dying to spy on everyone.



They are, they totally are.  They've even admitted to it!  They want the Kinect 2.0 to be used to "enhance" advertising.  How do they do that?  Spy on you while you're in front of it, read your facial expressions to determine your mood while watching or playing a game, use information gathered from the all seeing eye to sell to advertisers.  Not to mention if the NSA wants access who's to say Microsoft won't give it?  They've done it before after all.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2013)

Platinum said:


> I'm sure Microsoft is just dying to spy on everyone.



Microsoftporn


----------



## Corruption (Jul 5, 2013)

Enclave said:


> They reserve the right to change their TOS at any time for one thing.  For another, Microsoft denies giving information to the NSA even though the NSA has records proving they did it.
> 
> If Microsoft promises they won't spy on you you have no reason to believe them.



Microsoft never denied giving the NSA information, what are you talking about? They even released a report showing the number of data requests that they receive from the government. They only denied that the NSA had direct access to their servers just like every other company.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 5, 2013)

Oh gee, that's SO much better isn't it?

How anybody can trust them with a high def infrared camera in your living room or bedroom I'll never know.


----------



## Gino (Jul 5, 2013)

Same few people same lack of comment sense anything for you're gayme system huh?


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jul 5, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Oh gee, that's SO much better isn't it?
> 
> How anybody can trust them with a high def infrared camera in your living room or bedroom I'll never know.



And you believe the government has never asked Sony for information either


----------



## Enclave (Jul 5, 2013)

You're the one getting all tin foil hat if you want to start with that.

If you ask me?  They may have asked, they may not have asked.  If they did Sony may or may not have handed over that information.  We have no way to know at this point in time.  However based on what's so far come out about Prism?  Sony either didn't hand over info or weren't asked.

We do however know that Microsoft has in fact done just that.  We also know that Sony isn't trying to force a high def camera into our bedrooms and living rooms, nor have they flat out admitted like Microsoft has that they intend on watching you with the optional camera for targeted advertising purposes.

This goes back to the people who assumed Sony were going to implement the same online DRM restrictions as Microsoft was simply because Microsoft was so obviously Sony was also.

Just because one of them does it doesn't mean the other is as well.


----------



## teddy (Jul 5, 2013)

Platinum said:


> I'm sure Microsoft is just dying to spy on everyone.



Out of the millions who will buy it, i'm sure they'll run into some uninitiated consumer's plans to bomb the pentagon

microsoft is the guile of our generation. they're doing it for america, dammit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2013)

Here are the names. 

MAX (Microsoft Action Experience)
AIO (All In One)
MIND (Microsoft Interactive Network Device)
FACE (Full Action Center)
MITH (Microsoft Interactive Theatre)
XON (Experience Optimised Network)
MVPC (Microsoft Virtual Play Center)
TAC (Total Action Center – discs/games could be called TACs)
MARC (Microsoft Action Reality Center)
LEX (Live Entertainment Experience)
M-PAC (Microsoft Play and Action Center)
RPM (Real Performance Machine)
MOX (Microsoft Optimal Experience)
E2 (Extreme Experience)
MTG (Microsoft Total Gaming)
VIP (Virtual Interactive Player)
PTP or P2P (Powered To Play)
VIC (Virtual Interactive Center – disks/games could be called VICs)
MARZ (Microsoft Active Reality Zone)
TSO (Three, Six, Zero)
EHQ (Entertainment Headquarters)
O2 (Optimal Ozone or Optical Odyssey)
MIC (Microsoft Interactive Center)
R&R (Reality and Revolution)
MEA (Microsoft Entertainment Activator)
AMP (Active Microsoft Player)
VPS (Virtual Play System)
MAP (Microsoft Action Play)
MEGA (Microsoft Entertainment & Gaming Attendant or Microsoft Entertainment & Gaming Assembly)
CPG (CyberPlayGround)
VERV (Virtual Entertainment & Reality Venture)
OM (Odyssey of the Mind)
P2 (PowerPlay)
IS1 (Interactive System In One)
MET (Microsoft Entertainment Technology or Microsoft Entertainment Theatre)


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 8, 2013)

"You wanna play some games on my FACE?"

Can't imagine why this name was rejected.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 8, 2013)

all those names are terrible.

should have called it Xbox Third/Xbox III


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 8, 2013)

Should have named it HAL


----------



## God Movement (Jul 8, 2013)

i kinda like M-PAC

it's sounds a bit like 2-pac who is dead, quite like the xbone


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 8, 2013)

These are for the original XBox. Which makes me wonder why or how they settled on XBox given the amount of names they stuck Microsoft in.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 8, 2013)

Xbox 720 is a much better and simple name. They should have gone with that.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 8, 2013)

2-Pac 360  .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 8, 2013)

God Movement said:


> 2-Pac 360  .



It has the power to summon the ghost of Tupac to your living room.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2013)

I actually like the sound of Xbox MARZ


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 8, 2013)

Christ, those are terrible. Xbox Infinity sounded so much better than that list and the final title.


----------



## Fiona (Jul 8, 2013)

Xbox Infinity would have been better 

Tagline - "we are gonna try and get that amount of money out of you"


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 8, 2013)

^

Hahahaha.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 8, 2013)

I find it gunny that "2" or "3"  weren't options.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 8, 2013)

xXboXx420xSmokemXx


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## OS (Jul 9, 2013)

So is M$ still shit?


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 9, 2013)

Terrible name choices.


----------



## Slice (Jul 9, 2013)

Guys i have a question regarding the current xbox.

Last weekend a friend of mine visited and we played a few hours of Borderlands 2 coop.
He has an exisiting Windows live ID on his PC and so we thought he did not have to create one on my xbox.
This was true and we could load and access his profile without problems.

Yesterday he called me and said he cant access his ID anymore (and because of this cant play his games) from his home PC because it is now apparently linked to my xbox.

So two questions:
1) What the actual fuck is that shit? Why cant you have your account on two systems?
and more importantly
2) How does he reverse it? He is a total technical noob and i seriously hope he simply did not find the option to re-import his account to his PC. It would suck hard if this was now stuck on my xbox that he uses like once every 4 months or so.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 9, 2013)

Azeruth said:


> These are for the original XBox. Which makes me wonder why or how they settled on XBox given the amount of names they stuck Microsoft in.



Because of the Direct X it uses.  Much like what we have to install every so often so games run on windows.  It basically started life as a means to get Sony and Nintendo to run Direct X on their machines, but after they laughed M$ out of Japan MS decided to turn the direct X based system into their own console.


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 9, 2013)

Just go with Xbox 3 not Xbox one


----------



## OS (Jul 9, 2013)

Slice said:


> Guys i have a question regarding the current xbox.
> 
> Last weekend a friend of mine visited and we played a few hours of Borderlands 2 coop.
> He has an exisiting Windows live ID on his PC and so we thought he did not have to create one on my xbox.
> ...


Retrieve it? On the xbox you can transfer accounts and when you get back to your own xbox you can just simply retrieve it back. See if that's an option there.


----------



## Slice (Jul 9, 2013)

He doesnt have an xbox though, it was the Games for Windows: Live ID on his PC (that is apparently the same thing as an xbox live ID now).
He said there isnt an option to do such a thing like retrieving it there but i'll tell him to look again maybe he just overlooked it.

I dont own a windows PC and never used GFWL so i cant check for myself.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 10, 2013)

Omg, you guys have gotta get a load of this:



:rofl


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Omg, you guys have gotta get a load of this:
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl



What a silly group of people.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 10, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Omg, you guys have gotta get a load of this:
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl



Silly people. Microsoft loves money too much to commit suicide twice.


----------



## Joker J (Jul 10, 2013)

Posting this for thos who haven't seen it yet, it was entertaining and funny to me.

[YOUTUBE]G_xHueP7bQ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 10, 2013)

Those petitions are prolly signed by Sony


----------



## Platinum (Jul 10, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> Just go with Xbox 3 not Xbox one



You can't go from 360 to 3. That would give the same market confusion that the Wii U did to grandma and grandpa.


----------



## Slice (Jul 10, 2013)

^ Its hillarious going on Amazon and looking at WiiU reviews and people complaining that their Wii cant run it.

And its not just "old" peopley, my sister didnt know those were two enitrely different systems and she is _25_!
The worst naming decission ever made by a video game company.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jul 10, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Omg, you guys have gotta get a load of this:
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl



900 signatures so far, and lol at most of them thinking that family share deal was legit.


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 10, 2013)

Joker J said:


> Posting this for thos who haven't seen it yet, it was entertaining and funny to me.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]G_xHueP7bQ0[/YOUTUBE]



Fuck that i want my Wii U


----------



## Fiona (Jul 10, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Omg, you guys have gotta get a load of this:
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Ultimania (Jul 11, 2013)

After a lot of internal debate, I decided that what I'll do is wait until Kingdom Hearts III is close to being released before buying a Xbox One. I'm going to buy Kingdom Hearts III for both the PS4 and Xbox One because I'm a Kingdom Hearts fanboy that wants both versions of the game. By the time KHIII is out (probably 2015 or later); the potential bugs for the Xbox One should be ironed out, there will (hopefully) be a decent library of exclusive games, and the console will (hopefully) get a price cut.

After the fiasco with the Xbox 360, getting a Microsoft console at launch is a bad idea. However, I plan on pre-ordering a PS4 once I have enough money to do so. If I have to wait a little bit to get my console because it's selling like hotcakes, it's no big deal. I got plenty of games on my current platforms to tide me over until I get a PS4, so I can wait.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 11, 2013)

You're going to get an assfucking^


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 11, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Omg, you guys have gotta get a load of this:
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl


Oh Sony you silly kid


----------



## Alicia (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 11, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Omg, you guys have gotta get a load of this:
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl



Idiots.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 11, 2013)

because we can never have enough tin foil hats


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 11, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> because we can never have enough tin foil hats



No, no we can't.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Microsoft's Alleged Collaboration with NSA Surveillance Programs Detailed*

Company reportedly provided encryption workarounds for Skype, Hotmail, SkyDrive, and other services



> *Original Story*
> 
> Microsoft's participation in the NSA's surveillance programs may be more extensive than previously thought. New documents from whistleblower Edward Snowden obtained by The Guardian claim that Microsoft has worked with US intelligence agencies to provide streamlined access to its services, including Outlook.com, Hotmail, Skype, SkyDrive, and more. Over the last three years, Microsoft has reportedly assisted the FBI and NSA in encryption bypassing its products' encryption that would otherwise prevent the interception of web chats, emails, and user data. Most notably, the company allowed the agencies to collect video and audio from conversations made through Skype, which it acquired in 2011.
> 
> ...





damn... shit...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 13, 2013)

Microsoft didn't know that Rare made games besides Kinect sports.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 13, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Microsoft didn't know that Rare made games besides Kinect sports.



Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2013)

I want a new Viva Pinata microsoft .


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 13, 2013)

Platinum said:


> I want a new Viva Pinata microsoft .



Microsoft: Viva what now?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 13, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Microsoft: Viva what now?



Microsoft: We own a Banjo?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 13, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Microsoft: We own a Banjo?



Microsoft: HEY WE OWN DONKEY KONG BECAUSE WE OWN RARE!

Nintendo: Lolwat?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 14, 2013)

Rofl. M$ never ceases to amaze me. I mean..holy shit. Lmao


----------



## dream (Jul 14, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Microsoft didn't know that Rare made games besides Kinect sports.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't want to live on this planet anymore.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 14, 2013)

They really want that family plan, huh.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 14, 2013)

It's a bunch of dumbasses that are probably trying to troll us.

It's not that hard to figure out why they're trying to get back the DRM.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 14, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Microsoft didn't know that Rare made games besides Kinect sports.


:rofl:rofl:rofl

Did microsoft think of anything besides getting DK (incorrect) onto their platform if they bought Rare? 


8-Peacock-8 said:


> Microsoft: HEY WE OWN DONKEY KONG BECAUSE WE OWN RARE!
> 
> Nintendo: Lolwat?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 14, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> :rofl:rofl:rofl
> 
> Did microsoft think of anything besides getting DK (incorrect) onto their platform if they bought Rare?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvdf5n-zI14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 14, 2013)

Microsoft really are a crazy company.

Did they even know why they bought rare?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 14, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvdf5n-zI14[/YOUTUBE]


Someone clearly didn't do their research over there. 


Canute87 said:


> Microsoft really are a crazy company.
> 
> Did they even know why they bought rare?



They had money to burn?


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 14, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> :rofl:rofl:rofl
> 
> Did microsoft think of anything besides getting DK (incorrect) onto their platform if they bought Rare?



Yep it's all thanks to our good Don Mattrick the guy left a real fucking mark on microsoft i just don't know how can anyone fix all the shit he made.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 14, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> Yep it's all thanks to our good Don Mattrick the guy left a real fucking mark on microsoft i just don't know how can anyone fix all the shit he made.



Ah, now this explains everything.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 14, 2013)

Y'all are aware Play 4Real is like the Onion raite?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 15, 2013)

How dare you low lives! America is on a crisis and you guys are not helping by hatin on M$.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 15, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Y'all are aware Play 4Real is like the Onion raite?



But why else would they buy rare?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 15, 2013)

:rofl The guy seriously wasn't expecting that reaction.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 15, 2013)

On one hand, I can kind of understand the people that want all the DRM stuff back. Microsoft's true intentions are known only to them, but the Xbox One's original policies could've paved the way for the Xbox One to become the "console Steam". Remember how everyone fucking hated Steam in the beginning? Can't share your PC games, can't play them without an internet connection, etc. They started singing a different tune when Steam became customizable, more user friendly, and started getting massive discounts on AAA games. This isn't to say that Microsoft would've eventually started doing this, but anyone bitching about Microsoft's original policies while they jerk off to the Steam Summer Sale is a hypocrite. Myself included, as I bashed Microsoft in the beginning as well. 

Their spying and "Kinect required" stuff is still shit, though. And will probably be the reason I don't buy an Xbox One.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 15, 2013)

Good thing I don't Steam.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 15, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> On one hand, I can kind of understand the people that want all the DRM stuff back. Microsoft's true intentions are known only to them, but the Xbox One's original policies could've paved the way for the Xbox One to become the "console Steam". Remember how everyone fucking hated Steam in the beginning? Can't share your PC games, can't play them without an internet connection, etc. They started singing a different tune when Steam became customizable, more user friendly, and started getting massive discounts on AAA games. This isn't to say that Microsoft would've eventually started doing this, but anyone bitching about Microsoft's original policies while they jerk off to the Steam Summer Sale is a hypocrite. Myself included, as I bashed Microsoft in the beginning as well.
> 
> Their spying and "Kinect required" stuff is still shit, though. And will probably be the reason I don't buy an Xbox One.


I doubt Microsoft could ever be steam and I mean Console steam?
Is that even possible, really lets be honest is it?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I doubt Microsoft could ever be steam and I mean Console steam?
> Is that even possible, really lets be honest is it?



The world will never know now.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 15, 2013)

They could've just you know, sell digital copies cheaper and earlier, along side their more expensive and later disc based counterparts. That's all they had to do.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 15, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> This isn't to say that Microsoft would've eventually started doing this, but anyone bitching about Microsoft's original policies while they jerk off to the Steam Summer Sale is a hypocrite.



Don't have time to get on this now but it's nowhere near as simple as that, Death. The fact that Steam is an optional computer program while Xbox One only provided a single format to handle your games makes both Steam and XBox One completely different beasts.

Long story short, Xbox had all the bad things about Steam and none of the good. And the bad things are only worse due to being in a console platform.

Also, Steam was a slow, clunky, buggy piece of shit aside from all the sharing limitations it had at first. It's a miracle how popular it got eventually.


----------



## Gino (Jul 15, 2013)

Don't like steam so that doesn't change shit.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 15, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Don't have time to get on this now but it's nowhere near as simple as that, Death. The fact that Steam is an optional computer program while Xbox One only provided a single format to handle your games makes both Steam and XBox One completely different beasts.
> 
> Long story short, Xbox had all the bad things about Steam and none of the good. And the bad things are only worse due to being in a console platform.
> 
> Also, Steam was a slow, clunky, buggy piece of shit aside from all the sharing limitations it had at first. It's a miracle how popular it got eventually.



You're definitely right. There are more options for PC people besides Steam, while with the Xbox One it's their way or the highway. The point I was trying to get at was that the DRM policies were similar, but now that Microsoft has gotten rid of theirs there's no way to know how things could've turned out. Still, many of the people that were vehemently against the Xbox One's DRM policies were against it just because of the presence of DRM, even though Steam's been successfully getting away with it for years. 

Regardless, at this point it's all a bunch of guessing and assuming, since we'll never really know how things would've turned out.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 15, 2013)

Not all DRM is bad, despite what people might say. Steam showed us that.


----------



## Gino (Jul 15, 2013)

Steam showed you and many others like you that.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 15, 2013)

A lot of people forget that most absolutely HATED the fuck out of steam when it first came out. But Valve stuck the course which is obviously a good thing.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Enclave (Jul 15, 2013)

Platinum said:


> A lot of people forget that most absolutely HATED the fuck out of steam when it first came out. But Valve stuck the course which is obviously a good thing.



Valve didn't stick the course, they worked on their shit service to make it a grudgingly acceptable service.

That said, you'll note places like gog.com are getting more and more popular, gee, wonder why.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 15, 2013)

so hey
EA games will cost 55 Pounds / 80 US


----------



## Milliardo (Jul 15, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> They could've just you know, sell digital copies cheaper and earlier, along side their more expensive and later disc based counterparts. That's all they had to do.


this makes the most sense to me.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 20, 2013)

> (Reuters) - Microsoft Corp shares fell more than 12 percent on Friday, their biggest plunge in 13 years, a day after the software company posted dismal quarterly results due to weak demand for its latest Windows system and poor sales of its Surface tablet.
> 
> The sell off comes after the stock was riding at five-year highs and is the biggest in percentage terms since April 2000, when the world's largest software company was locked in an antitrust dispute with the U.S. government and the internet stock bubble was deflating rapidly.
> 
> ...



http://news.yahoo.com/microsoft-shares-plunge-poor-results-141313954.html

Well, that just happened.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 20, 2013)

That's windows 8 for ya


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 20, 2013)

Maybe they should stop pushing the cloud so much.

We dont want to be dependent on that, they'll start turning everything into a service for rent.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 20, 2013)

Microsoft offers cloud storage for free .

Both on a pc and the xbox.


I'm surprised at the drop personally. Sure they lost 900 mill on the tablets but they still made 5 billion in profit.

I would have the marketing team for the surface locked in a dungeon though. Those commercials are terrible and from what I hear they turn people off from what is actually a really good product.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 20, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Microsoft offers cloud storage for free .
> 
> Both on a pc and the xbox.
> 
> ...



A really overpriced product


----------



## Platinum (Jul 20, 2013)

Welcome to the world of tablets.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 20, 2013)

Microsoft's 2 biggest revenue streams is Office and Windows. Kill off at least one of those things and you've got MS by the financial balls. Android and iOS are way too entrenched into consumer's mindset for Windows Phone to make some serious gains in market-share.

Windows 8 is far from bad, but isn't good enough to sway the average person right now. Windows 8 RT is shit because it reduces the amount of applications/programs people can use from previous versions (no regular x86/PC programs can run on the OS ), and it tries to ape iOS and Android's app-store structure without the sizable content to make up for the compatibility loss from said x86 programs.

Microsoft's biggest problem with keeping market-share? Their products was always seen as something needed for businesses and computers in general, but nothing people genuinely wanted as consumer-oriented products. Now they're faced with companies who created a new competitive market through new products in software and hardware. Doubling down on Office through Office 365 will help them stay alive. But that's assuming other office programs don't become just as feature complete and the company that creates it isn't big enough to advertise it at lower price/rate than MS has.

MS has WindowsPhone, Windows 8, and Windows 8 RT
Google has Chrome OS(browser-based) and Android
Apple iOS and OS x

Google has two inexpensive OSes, Apple has struck a balance between it's OSes, and MS has 3 OSes too many (RT is a hope to transition into Apple's business model for more cash).


----------



## Enclave (Jul 21, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> Microsoft's 2 biggest revenue streams is Office and Windows. Kill off at least one of those things and you've got MS by the financial balls. Android and iOS are way too entrenched into consumer's mindset for Windows Phone to make some serious gains in market-share.



I suspect they'll be losing Office if things don't change with it.  My department at work has always switched to Open Office, if everything works well with it (which so far it has) then I wouldn't be surprised if it spreads out from our department.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2013)

So  Dead Rising Looks  Good and has plenty of "goofy wackiness". Told ya.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah, we'll see.  I have very strong doubts, also, still looks very brown and not the least bit colourful.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Yeah, we'll see.  I have very strong doubts, also, still looks very brown and not the least bit colourful.



it's post apocalypse (And not set in a fucking mall) why would it be colorful.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 21, 2013)

You should be trying to add color any chance you get if your game is really brown.

Even if that means stupid shit like signs or blood, or clothes. Or just create something in your game that gives you an excuse to add some color.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2013)

Goova said:


> You should be trying to add color any chance you get if your game is really brown.
> 
> Even if that means stupid shit like signs or blood, or clothes. Or just create something in your game that gives you an excuse to add some color.



Color for color's sake isn't a good thing especially if it  doesn't mesh with the tone of the game.

you think fallout would of benefited form a rainbow  in the middle of nowhere?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Color for color's sake isn't a good thing especially if it  doesn't mesh with the tone of the game.
> 
> you think fallout would of benefited form a rainbow  in the middle of nowhere?



Actually it would have.
Because rainbows can still happen and it would compliment things very well in universe.
Also


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 21, 2013)

^

That looks like shit, though. Just because rainbows are a thing, it doesn't mean they compliment the setting or tone of a game. Because they look completely out of place when they actually showed one in Diablo 3, for example. It's all about setting and tone.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 21, 2013)

Goova said:


> You should be trying to add color any chance you get if your game is really brown.
> 
> Even if that means stupid shit like signs or blood, or clothes. Or just create something in your game that gives you an excuse to add some color.



Dildo bats?

I dont like whats going on behind the development scenes so DR3 is DorA


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 21, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ^
> 
> That looks like shit, though. Just because rainbows are a thing, it doesn't mean they compliment the setting or tone of a game. Because they look completely out of place when they actually showed one in 3. It's all about setting and tone.



Rainbows should  be everywhere in Lolipop chainsaw thene


----------



## Gino (Jul 21, 2013)

I really gotta ask do you guys think the Xbox-one hatred gonna last till November?


----------



## Reyes (Jul 21, 2013)

We must make it last till then


----------



## Gino (Jul 21, 2013)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 21, 2013)

Gino said:


> Sounds like a plan.



Im going to time travel and live May 21st all over again (Way too many hilarious things to laugh my ass off for a month XD)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTe4dChYks8[/YOUTUBE]

On a second look, this still looks crazy and over the top as balls. I'm liking it again, guess it's shit you could show at E3 because reasons.


----------



## Jing (Jul 21, 2013)

This shit... ...


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2013)

That's pretty hilarious.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Corruption (Jul 24, 2013)

Awesome. Now indie devs can self publish their games, that was a stupid restriction Microsoft had.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 24, 2013)

I'd be willing to give them props if it wasn't clearly just them chasing after Sonys footsteps.  It's showing clear panic how they keep on changing their already announced policies.


----------



## Corruption (Jul 24, 2013)

It's somehow bad that Microsoft is addressing the issues people don't like about the console? I only see it as a plus, I don't care that they flip flopped. The pressure Sony is putting on Microsoft will be good for gamers as a whole. That's the good part about competition.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 24, 2013)

So much back pedaling. They are learning their lessons the hard way. I almost wish blizzard can get assfucked like Microsoft in the future as well so they learn to listen to their fan base.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 24, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTe4dChYks8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> On a second look, this still looks crazy and over the top as balls. I'm liking it again, guess it's shit you could show at E3 because reasons.



Saints row  with zombies


----------



## Enclave (Jul 24, 2013)

Corruption said:


> It's somehow bad that Microsoft is addressing the issues people don't like about the console? I only see it as a plus, I don't care that they flip flopped. The pressure Sony is putting on Microsoft will be good for gamers as a whole. That's the good part about competition.



No, it's not bad, but neither am I going to sing their praises for pulling yet another 180.  This is all shit that they shouldn't need to be doing 180s on, this is all stuff they should have announced when they system was announced or at the lastest E3.  All it looks like is they're panicking and have no confidence in their own system anymore and I honestly have zero confidence in their management.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 24, 2013)

So self publishing for indies is confirmed. Rare to see such 180 going in a single console, they are keen on unfucking every stupid decision that they made when they announced the console.

Too bad about the price.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Saints row  with zombies



Dead Rising since 1. Welcome.

Except it's better than Saints Row.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 24, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Dead Rising since 1. Welcome.
> 
> Except it's better than Saints Row.



Before or after it became silly?


----------



## MS81 (Jul 24, 2013)

do anyone think MS will ship with 12GB instead of 8GB?


----------



## Enclave (Jul 24, 2013)

MS81 said:


> do anyone think MS will ship with 12GB instead of 8GB?



Damn near impossible, not if they want to release the system this year.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 25, 2013)

*Kinect Sports Rivals delayed to Spring 2014*


Oh no! 

...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Reyes (Jul 25, 2013)

I was so looking forward to that...


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Physical media is like "having a dead body handcuffed" to Xbox One*



> "It was interesting how the market did pull back with Microsoft," he says. "I don't think Microsoft sold it in the right way - they weren't strong enough. I don't think they should have had a physical drive on Xbox One - it's like having a dead body handcuffed to you. It's dragging along this dead body and it's going to slow them down. They've let the market pull them back but I think that was a mistake."



Delusions of grandeur is a developer's best friend right now...


----------



## Gino (Aug 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]CetEqXgO6_o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 2, 2013)

> Microsoft has outlined in greater detail its recently revealed reputation system for Xbox One, explaining the specifics of the new system in an Xbox Wire post penned by Microsoft’s Michael Dunn, program manager on Xbox Live.
> 
> “If you don’t want to play with cheats or jerks, you shouldn’t have to,” writes Dunn. “Our new reputation model helps expose people that aren’t fun to be around and creates real consequences for trouble-makers that harass our good players.”
> 
> ...


 Could be Exploited horribly, but if it works, no more bitchy 10 year olds


----------



## Alicia (Aug 2, 2013)

Lol its better than the rep system we have here on NF.


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 2, 2013)

> Following recent rumors about changes to Xbox One hardware, Microsoft confirmed today that the clock speed of Xbox One has been increased. Speaking on Major Nelson’s podcast, Xbox One chief product officer Marc Whitten explained that as the system approaches launch, Microsoft has made a few changes to finalize internal specs.
> 
> “This is the time when we’ve gone from the theory of how the hardware works - what we think the yield is going to look like, what is the thermal envelope, how do things come together - to actually having it in our hands,” Whitten explained. “That’s the time when you really start tweaking the knobs. Either your theory was dead on or you were too conservative or you were a little too aggressive. And an example of that is we’ve tweaked up the clock speed on our GPU, from 800 MHz to 853 MHz. Just an example of how you really start landing the program as you get closer to launch.”
> 
> ...





Microsoft is trying too hard to catch up to Sony.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2013)

You act like that's a bad thing?

Competition is creating a better experience for everyone as it should be.

Sony does something, Microsoft counters, Sony counters again etc.

At the end of the day everyone wins.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 2, 2013)

Everything about Xbox One feels like its been thrown together at the last minute. Like they haven't been prepared for anything. Seems awful late in the game to be doing this stuff when they are supposed to launch now in less than 4 months.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 2, 2013)

Platinum said:


> You act like that's a bad thing?
> 
> Competition is creating a better experience for everyone as it should be.
> 
> ...



Can't you see that we're all just mocking xBox One because of MS's stupidity?


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 2, 2013)

Platinum said:


> You act like that's a bad thing?
> 
> Competition is creating a better experience for everyone as it should be.
> 
> ...



Exactly. I don't know why you think that I think it's a bad thing.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Everything about Xbox One feels like its been thrown together at the last minute. Like they haven't been prepared for anything. Seems awful late in the game to be doing this stuff when they are supposed to launch now in less than 4 months.



This stuff isn't recent. I'm sure they've been doing it for a while now and just decided to confirm it today. 

They've been manufacturing units for a long time, they aren't going to have them different.

But they are scrambling a bit, but things on the software side can always be patched in.


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 2, 2013)

A 53 MHz increase in clock speed is hardly anything to write about. You'd need at least more than 150 MHz boost to feel a deference in frame rates and performance.  This boost sounds like a way to offset the bad reputation surrounding the xbox 180 among the hardcore gamers.


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 2, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> A 53 MHz increase in clock speed is hardly anything to write about. You'd need at least more than 150 MHz boost to feel a deference in frame rates and performance.  This boost sounds like a way to offset the bad reputation surrounding the xbox 180 among the hardcore gamers.



It was more of a "Hey fans see that? We do all of this for you because we care" kinda move.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 2, 2013)

what fans?


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 2, 2013)

These fans 

[sp][/sp]


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 2, 2013)

Magnificent said:


> These fans
> 
> [sp][/sp]



 smooth


----------



## Alicia (Aug 2, 2013)

Magnificent said:


> These fans
> 
> [sp][/sp]



you can get them for an extra 60 bucks


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 2, 2013)

Kinect is like a mouse with no buttons and noticeable latency.

John Carmack.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 2, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Can't you see that we're all just mocking xBox One because of MS's stupidity?



That shit got old a while ago.


----------



## Gino (Aug 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]vtYaJI5kuZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 2, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> what fans?



The fans that think Halo was somehow superior to all other FPS even though it was generally generic.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 2, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> The fans that think Halo was somehow superior to all other FPS even though it was generally generic.



-Expansive detailed universe
-Iconic Characters With Extensive Back stories
-Great story in most of the games (not saying there weren't Hiccups)
-Iconic look and feel 
-Deals with themes of Humanity, War, Relgion, and Sacrafice
-Classic controls, that have been fine tuned to perfection, with weapons that are unique, and have real wait to them with out Going "OMG REALISIM"
-Brought FPS's To consoles
-Large EU
-Passionate Creators and Fans
-Amazing Score




-Generic


Riiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 3, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> The fans that think Halo was somehow superior to all other FPS even though it was generally generic.



Still better than Killzone and Resistance Series


----------



## Alicia (Aug 3, 2013)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Still better than Killzone and Resistance Series


----------



## Gino (Aug 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]70hwwViqHp0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 3, 2013)

he's not wrong.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Aug 4, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> -Expansive detailed universe
> -Iconic Characters With Extensive Back stories
> -Great story in most of the games (not saying there weren't Hiccups)
> -Iconic look and feel
> ...


I can't believe haters hating on games they haven't even played, so much ignorance in display


----------



## dredalus (Aug 4, 2013)

Gino said:


> [YOUTUBE]70hwwViqHp0[/YOUTUBE]






[YOUTUBE]2xvHUTcfFxY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Aug 4, 2013)

dredalus said:


> [YOUTUBE]2xvHUTcfFxY[/YOUTUBE]


My god was that embarrassing


----------



## deathgod (Aug 4, 2013)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> My god was that embarrassing



Something similiar also happened with the Xbox One during the BF4 presentation. They were going to do a demo but it wasn't working so they had to show a trailer instead. Stuff like this happens with preproduction/final hardware, total non issue.


----------



## Gino (Aug 4, 2013)

dredalus said:


> [YOUTUBE]2xvHUTcfFxY[/YOUTUBE]



lol's fanbois

It's funny you think I care about the Ps4 at all just doing Gods work.


----------



## Gino (Aug 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]EG3VKckT9wc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Aug 4, 2013)

Gino said:


> lol's fanbois
> 
> It's funny you think I care about the Ps4 at all just doing Gods work.


 so much hypocrisy in one sentence, tell me how you do it 



deathgod said:


> Something similiar also happened with the Xbox One during the BF4 presentation. They were going to do a demo but it wasn't working so they had to show a trailer instead. Stuff like this happens with preproduction/final hardware, total non issue.



Which is something anyone with two brain cells should be capable of knowing yet Sony fanboys coughGinocough keep spreading like nutella on bread, never mind their system was also at fault, I don't hate sony (I was actually gonna go for a ps4 MS realized what it was doing) I just hate how the fanboys seem to love spamming as if to overcompensate for something, I can't even discuss Ryse or Killer instinct (calling it now day two patch for glacius) without having to go through pages of the same youtube videos

And hey Gino how dem 8gb doing lately?


----------



## Gino (Aug 4, 2013)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> so much hypocrisy in one sentence, tell me how you do it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reading comprehension fail.


I mean are....are you an idiot I'm only going to tell you I'm not a sony fan for the last time. If you continue with this nonsense I can promise you my next replies are going to be flames.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Aug 4, 2013)

Gino said:


> blahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblah


ck
No even you believed that you aren't a Sony fanboy, and don't bother you going straight to the ignore list it shall clear up my screen really good


----------



## Gino (Aug 4, 2013)

Gino said:


> I'll pick up the PS4 when it actually has gaymz I wanna play.





Gino said:


> I look forward to hearing stories about the the yellow light of death2.0


I sound like a fanboi amirite?

and here is the guy you quoted this is him in the Ps4 thread?


dredalus said:


> with the changes to xbox 1,its really looking like it's the better console, im glad i can stick with microsoft instead of buying ps4 and have terrible games like last of us and uncharted(generic story and awful gameplay) and also grindfest jrpg with no story.



...........

and lol at you going lalalalala I can't hear you ignore list me sucka because YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE GINO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Aug 4, 2013)

So much better, anyways I wasn't really interested in the new killer instinct but then I saw some glacius gameplay by Maximilian, it was god like


----------



## Gino (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Gino (Aug 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]z97a1MX-wzk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 4, 2013)

So the Headsup head set for X-box one could be really cool if they don't half ass it


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Aug 4, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> So the Headsup head set for X-box one could be really cool if they don't half ass it



There is news on it already?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 5, 2013)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Still better than Killzone and Resistance Series



Which i agree two, but that is like saying cat shit is better than dog shit.  It's still shit


----------



## Alicia (Aug 5, 2013)

You agree _two_? :sanji


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 5, 2013)

real people are worse than satire. that petition has just been detroned in the shit kingdom


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 5, 2013)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> There is news on it already?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Aug 5, 2013)

It is going to be so awesome


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 5, 2013)

I know


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Aug 5, 2013)

Add to that the fact that every X1 will allow to self publish, and all the cool gadgets and damn 

I name thee the xbox 540 because you managed to turn shit around


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 6, 2013)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> Add to that the fact that every X1 will allow to self publish, and all the cool gadgets and damn
> 
> I name thee the xbox 540 because you managed to turn shit around



Dial it back just a little bit, lets have a Launch with out any more bullshit first


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 6, 2013)

Lul reputation. Who cares if youre a whiny bitch or a cheater?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 6, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Lul reputation. Who cares if youre a whiny bitch or a cheater?



People who don;t wanna play with those assholes


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 6, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Lul reputation. Who cares if youre a whiny bitch or a cheater?



Both are annoying. Who wants to deal with constant irritants?


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 6, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Lul reputation. Who cares if youre a whiny bitch or a cheater?



Most of the online community actually. My brother's gamertag gives away that he is an Arab, and you won't believe the shit said to him on Call of Duty on almost a daily basis. He had to use MS points to actually change his gamertag to a generic name to be able to enjoy his game.

People would want to avoid kids, hackers, cheaters, trolls, flamers and many other categories.


Now to my second point, I really think this is a double edge sword. I mean, someone could report you for doing something that isn't cheating but the community considers it annoying. For example, a camper. He may get lots of hate, a few reports, and his overall reputation goes down. HE DID NOT CHEAT THOUGH.

The other thing is that if you like to troll on one game, but play respectively on another. Sure you deserve something for trolling, but not down rep me for my entire game library.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 6, 2013)

I like to think Microsoft has taken the potential abuse of the system into account.


----------



## deathgod (Aug 6, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> I like to think Microsoft has taken the potential abuse of the system into account.



LOOL!!

At this point I wouldn't give them that much credit.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 6, 2013)

Except they have .

They have mentioned they have systems in place to account for people trying to flood your profile with negative feedback. What they look for is consistent negative feedback over a prolonged period of time.


----------



## Gino (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Magnificent (Aug 6, 2013)

It's good that they at least take some measures before taking into account the cheating report, but nothing is 100% effective. After all, cheaters aren't the only ones who will get the 'avoid me' label. There is also the annoying and the jerks. 

So far the only measure MS has taken is to check wether the reporter actually played with the reportee.

I have both the 360 and PS3, and my  XBL mailbox by far has more hate mail (mostly because I have good blocking in fighter games). I can say by actual experience, XBL has more douchebags. Who's to say what will happen on this new reputation system.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 6, 2013)

These sad sad fuckers


----------



## Alicia (Aug 6, 2013)

That old EA pamphlet was touching


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 6, 2013)

**People getting upset over an achievement called bad nanny**

Whoever won in that marketing shitfest, clearly the gamers lost. Why the fuck would aging housewives give a single flying fuck about that?

I mean, Extra credits comes up with good points here and there but the moral superiority and the "Games are art, treat it as such!" can be so fucking obnoxious as well.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 6, 2013)

Inb4 they git shitted all over saying , we dont make art lawl.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 6, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **People getting upset over an achievement called bad nanny**
> 
> Whoever won in that marketing shitfest, clearly the gamers lost. Why the fuck would aging housewives give a single flying fuck about that?
> 
> I mean, Extra credits comes up with good points here and there but the moral superiority and the "Games are art, treat it as such!" can be so fucking obnoxious as well.


Lewl all they're good for is game design debating


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 6, 2013)

Magnificent said:


> It's good that they at least take some measures before taking into account the cheating report, but nothing is 100% effective. After all, cheaters aren't the only ones who will get the 'avoid me' label. There is also the annoying and the jerks.


Pretty much all the children who seem to make up 70% of the LIVE community (at least for multiplayer games).


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 6, 2013)

Nae'blis said:


> Pretty much all the children who seem to make up 70% of the LIVE community (at least for multiplayer games).



A kid once threatened to hack me cause  i beat him on Ultimate ninja storm


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 6, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> A kid once threatened to hack me cause  i beat him on Ultimate ninja storm



I was never that stupid when I was young. It really makes you wonder about the declining intelligence of the general population every generation.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 6, 2013)

I think it's less about intelligence, and more about  Impulse Control, and entitlement, The Internet gives you almost Complete anonymity, There are no Consequences for being a shit.

People have Always been Nasty, But As sococity has gotten more progressive, people have had to Repress them selves, and  games and the net give people an outlet for that


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 7, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> I think it's less about intelligence, and more about  Impulse Control, and entitlement, The Internet gives you almost Complete anonymity, There are no Consequences for being a shit.
> 
> People have Always been Nasty, But As sococity has gotten more progressive, people have had to Repress them selves, and  games and the net give people an outlet for that



Maybe, I played a lot of online PC games at a young age too, I just don't see how people can give up their dignity, anonymous or not.


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 7, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> I was never that stupid when I was young. It really makes you wonder about the declining intelligence of the general population every generation.



Oh we were stupid alright, we just didn't have online gaming (at least not me).


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 7, 2013)

Sorry for the double post but:



> An Xbox Live Gold subscription  is required to use Xbox One's DVR game-capture and video sharing functionality. Gold members will also have access to Skype and Smart Match multiplayer matchmaking, of course, as online play requires a Gold subscription.
> 
> Xbox Live Gold's one-year membership costs $60 in North America, and Xbox 360 users' existing Gold accounts will unlock access to Skype, DVR, Smart Match, and more when Xbox One releases this November. Currently, Xbox Gold members can get Crackdown for free on Xbox 360.
> 
> ...





So basically trying to go around their reversed always online policy by forcing features to be online, and with a paid gold membership too. 

Smh.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 7, 2013)

Magnificent said:


> Sorry for the double post but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's Microsoft for you, they'll always find some way to force something on you. Like Windows 8...


----------



## MS81 (Aug 7, 2013)

but you don't have to be online though, even if you have gold.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 8, 2013)

A kid on ACIII Multiplayer called me a ^ (use bro) because I stole his kill. How am I supposed to know you poisoned him?


----------



## Alicia (Aug 8, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> A kid once threatened to hack me cause  i beat him on Ultimate ninja storm



The UNS community is just a bunch of angsty kids like Sasuke who just spam like no tomorrow. Its laughable.


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 8, 2013)

MS81 said:


> but you don't have to be online though, even if you have gold.


 
Same famous question and answer can be applied here

"What happens if I want to capture gameplay and I don't have internet?"
"Welp, buy a 360"


----------



## Ultimania (Aug 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]lbrmAsxJPv4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Aug 8, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> It really makes you wonder about the declining intelligence of the general population every generation.



No, it really doesn't.

Each new generation has access to a higher level of education than the previous one, on average. Misogyny and homophobia are less and less common every day (bigotry comes with ignorance, etc).

So unless you want to show me some study on the heritability of IQ that indicates ~3 billion people were collectively born stupider in the last three to four decades, I'm fairly certain you're wrong.

But, you know, whatever


----------



## Alicia (Aug 8, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> [YOUTUBE]lbrmAsxJPv4[/YOUTUBE]



dats cool

but Imma get a PC anyways


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 8, 2013)

Naruto said:


> No, it really doesn't.
> 
> Each new generation has access to a higher level of education than the previous one, on average. Misogyny and homophobia are less and less common every day (bigotry comes with ignorance, etc).
> 
> ...



Oh c'mon you know I wasn't trying to make a blanket statement about the world or even the entire country I live in. 

To be clear though I don't see any increase in intelligence where I live, in fact the moment I moved here to this particular city and went to school I noticed a very sharp decline in intelligence and over the years it has not increased. That was 7 years ago and while I don't see a continuing decline, I don't see an improvement either. I could tell you some things that would appall you about the people where I live, that would demonstrate not only pure ignorance but also extremely poor character.

I certainly wasn't trying to say everywhere though.  

It definitely doesn't help that I see what I see here and then I go online to XBOX live or PSN or any online MP game and I see similar idiocy though, I'll tell you that much.


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 8, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> [YOUTUBE]lbrmAsxJPv4[/YOUTUBE]



Why would you still use a power brick? But I guess if the power supply was internal that thing would be huge.....er.

Though inclusion of the headset and the chrome d-pad looks cool.


----------



## Jing (Aug 12, 2013)

So it can function without Kinect?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 12, 2013)

Guess we can scratch the government conspiracies then. Now the only problem is the ridiculous price since they're forcing me to buy a fucking technology brick that I don't want.

All of the ludicrous shit that made us want to burn them are all gone now so that's a plus. There's always the "recording tv shows bla bla bla only on gold subscription" but I don't give a crap about fucking TV bullshit.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 12, 2013)

It really is the Xbox 180. I commend them for this. They got fucked up the ass and made a wise decision.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 12, 2013)

"The DRM cannot be taken away"
"We took it away"
"The Kinnect is necessary for the future of gaming removing it would be impossible"
"We removed it, please buy our console"


----------



## God Movement (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, the people that were going to get PS4 are still going to get it, and the people that were going to get Xbox One are still going to get it. I don't think it's going to affect their immediate future, maybe the results will show over time. Maybe casuals don't care that much about getting spat in the face... we shall see.


----------



## deathgod (Aug 12, 2013)

I can now consider getting an Xbox One down the line now that Kinects gone.


----------



## teddy (Aug 12, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Well, the people that were going to get PS4 are still going to get it, and the people that were going to get Xbox One are still going to get it. I don't think it's going to affect their immediate future, maybe the results will show over time. Maybe casuals don't care that much about getting spat in the face... we shall see.



Pretty much this. now all there is to it is to jack down the price


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 12, 2013)

> You have the ability to completely turn the sensor off in your settings. When in this mode, the sensor is not collecting any information. Any functionality that relies on voice, video, gesture or more won?t work. We still support using it for IR blasting in this mode. You can turn the sensor back on at any time through settings, and if you enter into a required Kinect experience (like Kinect Sports Rivals for instance), you?ll get a message asking if you want to turn the sensor back on in order to continue.



Sounds like it's still required to have it plugged in. And we're supposed to just take their word for it that it won't record anything when we change a setting.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 12, 2013)

I wonder how long it will be before they announce a $399 version without Kinect. Seems like that's inevitable at this point.


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 13, 2013)

With so many reversals in their policies I wonder how much Microsoft will bend over to negative feedback. Kinda serves them right for trying to bend over the fans in the first place.

With that being said, there is a possibility that I will be getting an XB1 down the line when the get good exclusives on the level of The Last of Us or God of War 3, though it's a definite day one purchase for the PS4.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 13, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Guess we can scratch the government conspiracies then. Now the only problem is the ridiculous price since they're forcing me to buy a fucking technology brick that I don't want.
> 
> All of the ludicrous shit that made us want to burn them are all gone now so that's a plus. There's always the "recording tv shows bla bla bla only on gold subscription" but I don't give a crap about fucking TV bullshit.



I always knew Microsoft would change their minds. If they wanted to stay in business this gen, they were going to have to. They were not about to hand monopoly of the console gaming market over to sony for no good reason.

That said, I will probably never buy an xbox. Very few exclusives that aren't shooters, and I play shooters on my PC, not on my consoles.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 13, 2013)

Now they've made the decision slightly harder.

However for me it's going to be the controller. I've been burnt my MS and now I'm on Sony's court and they have to fail me with the controller for me to go back to MS.

This does mean that I'll probably get the other one a few years down the road.


----------



## creative (Aug 13, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> A kid once threatened to hack me cause  i beat him on Ultimate ninja storm




holy fuck. was that you on 09/02/2011 11:40PM eastern who whooped me with shino?

aw man.

if it was you I hope you step on a lego you bastard.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 13, 2013)

Lol I understand the policies were terrible but geez grow a backbone


----------



## OS (Aug 13, 2013)

Was there anything good about what M$ was trying to do?


----------



## Gino (Aug 13, 2013)

? said:


> No, you don't


Oh but I do.


~Gesy~ said:


> Lol I understand the policies were terrible but geez grow a backbone



What does this even mean?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 13, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> These sad sad fuckers


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 13, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lol I understand the policies were terrible but geez grow a backbone



Te more "backbone" they have the less fans they have, ergo less money. They only care about the money.


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHfcR1HlxqQ&feature=c4-overview&list=UU4_bwov47DseacR1-ttTdOg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 13, 2013)

Hahaha so delicious! 

The only thing is really all that matters is ones preferences for games that's the only thing new that needs to be done. Really it's in all the companies favor, all they have to do is bring out quality games on either side and they don't even have to think about anything but upping the hardware specs until the consumer decide it's time for something new. 

Why do companies insist on doing pushing things on the consumer when it's cheaper and easier to wait?


----------



## teddy (Aug 14, 2013)

Gino said:


> Oh but I do.



Proof 



> What does this even mean?



go down swinging?


----------



## Gino (Aug 14, 2013)

? said:


> Proof



All I have is my word.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 14, 2013)

> "Our priority is ensuring our customers get the best Xbox One experience the first day it is available. To do that, and in order to meet demand, we have adjusted the number of markets that will receive Xbox One in November to 13 markets, including Australia, Austria, Brazil, Canada, France, Germany, Ireland, Italy, Mexico, Spain, United Kingdom, United States and New Zealand, in November.
> 
> We remain committed to launching Xbox One in Belgium, Denmark, Finland, Netherlands, Norway, Russia, Sweden, Switzerland, as soon as possible in 2014."


----------



## Kishido (Aug 14, 2013)

Muahahahahahahhahaha
In your face tier 2 and 3 countries


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 14, 2013)

*Why The Xbox Is Losing*


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 14, 2013)

well that sucks


----------



## beasty (Aug 14, 2013)

This should be posted on every page


----------



## teddy (Aug 14, 2013)

Gino said:


> All I have is my word.



Your word is shit to me


----------



## Gino (Aug 14, 2013)

? said:


> Your word is shit to me



That's too bad If you're spineless I totally undertand.


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 15, 2013)

So no plans to release it in the UAE, hell not even the entire Middle East 
Buying the XB1 will only have meaning when I go back to the US, and who knows if I could take it with me in my trips to the UAE. Not that I was planning to get one anyway.


----------



## teddy (Aug 15, 2013)

Gino said:


> That's too bad If you're spineless I totally undertand.



Wha...

i...

wh...

....

_HOW...DARE YOU!_


----------



## Zaru (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm more interested in the Xbox One's controller than the Xbox One itself.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 15, 2013)

So essentially, MS has gotten rid of everything people hated about the XBone, yet Sony is still getting the last laugh.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 16, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I'm more interested in the Xbox One's controller than the Xbox One itself.



Why? Pro Controller is better


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 16, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Why? Pro Controller is better



I always prefer smaller controllers as my hands are small. XBOX was always too bulky and round and since I grew up with a PS controller/Gameboys the placement of the left analog bugs the crap out of me.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 16, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> I always prefer smaller controllers as my hands are small. XBOX was always too bulky and round and since I grew up with a PS controller/Gameboys the placement of the left analog bugs the crap out of me.



same here.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 16, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> same here.



Finally someone agrees ;P, most people always pick the XBOX controller and it makes me wonder what kind of growth hormones they're stuffing into kids food these days <.< 

I mean jeez I see a lot of people around my age that topped of their height at around 5'5-5'8 but these younger kids... 

I don't see how average size hands can grip that thing.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 16, 2013)

don't worry, it's because most xbox people with oversized hands are orges


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 16, 2013)

The size is not the bigger issue with me as is that clunky d-pad. I play many fighters, and I prefer to use the d-pad for them. Playing MvC3 on my Xbox was really weird, I had to buy another copy for my PS3 so I am able to play it the way I like it. 

Not to mention the biggest disadvantage the 360 controller has, replaceable batteries instead of charging cable. Aside from the weight of those batteries, I can't play while charging them (I have rechargeable batteries). The charging pack is a rip off since it is the same price as a new controller in my region.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 16, 2013)

everyone rags on the ps controller but i have small hands and to me it is light years better


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 16, 2013)

How short are you people?

The PS3's controllers are a little bit cramped, but I cant stand the analogs on it. I prefer the GC controller


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 16, 2013)

Playing Tekken on the Xbox 360 was an aggravating experience. I hate how the D-Pad was basically a single button.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 16, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> How short are you people?
> 
> The PS3's controllers are a little bit cramped, but I cant stand the analogs on it. I prefer the GC controller



5'5 Q~Q 

As I said before I'm used to the analogs being side by side and as my hands are small I have to place my left hand differently or uncomfortably stretch my thumb for XBOX controllers.


----------



## Gino (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (Aug 16, 2013)

Did that video mention drivitar?


----------



## Gino (Aug 16, 2013)

Who knows watch the vid?


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 16, 2013)

Gino said:


> Bitches still gonna defend THE SOFT.



Lol fucked right in dat ass 8D Microsoft is devious this year.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 16, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> 5'5 Q~Q
> 
> As I said before I'm used to the analogs being side by side and as my hands are small I have to place my left hand differently or uncomfortably stretch my thumb for XBOX controllers.


Thats why I like the WiiU's pro controller, it feels like a smaller gamepad, having the joysticks at the top means my thumbs dont have to do any stretching.

When I used the Gamecube controller my hands would be inverted the left on top the right on the bottom


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Thats why I like the WiiU's pro controller, it feels like a smaller gamepad, having the joysticks at the top means my thumbs dont have to do any stretching.
> 
> When I used the Gamecube controller my hands would be inverted the left on top the right on the bottom



Yeah I just hate that, I really don't understand the design.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 17, 2013)

The joysticks at the top is something nintendo did solely so they could claim that they didn't completely rip off the 360's controller. Which most people should so i'm not complaining or saying that's a bad thing. It's really odd to play a controller like that though.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 17, 2013)

Platinum said:


> The joysticks at the top is something nintendo did solely so they could claim that they didn't completely rip off the 360's controller. Which most people should so i'm not complaining or saying that's a bad thing. It's really odd to play a controller like that though.



Wait what are you talking about? That's debatable GC and the original XBOX came out VERY close together. GC went to retail earlier as well, do you have proof that Microsoft invented that controller layout?


----------



## Alicia (Aug 17, 2013)

As much as PC gaming expands my horizons, I cannot get used to keyboard controls. I guess I should pick up a wired Xbox one controller.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 17, 2013)

I actually like the fact that the camera stick on the gamecube is smaller.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 17, 2013)

Platinum said:


> The joysticks at the top is something nintendo did solely so they could claim that they didn't completely rip off the 360's controller. Which most people should so i'm not complaining or saying that's a bad thing. It's really odd to play a controller like that though.



You do realize its an SNES pad with the joysticks on top right? The design is very ergonomic. It also lends itself well to the design of the WiiUGamePad so you can switch between the two rather seamlessly


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 17, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> As much as PC gaming expands my horizons, I cannot get used to keyboard controls. I guess I should pick up a wired Xbox one controller.



I started PC gaming when I was 8 years old. I particularly like it in Skyrim with a mage character and a hotkey mod, now I don't have to go into that annoying menu made for consoles every 5 seconds when I want to switch a spell, I just tap a button and bam spell switched.  

Also I can't imagine how people play FPS games with a Gamepad doesn't matter how much sensitivity you can place on those stick they're just not as capable as a mouse IMO, you have to keep your thumb in place when you're trying to delicately aim and that's no easy task, mouse on the other hand you move it and it stays. 

That and it allows you to carry various weapons I noticed in CoD you can never carry that many weapons and then I remember Quake 3 where you can carry all 10 in game weapons at once as you find them. 

It's really a blessing if you can get used to it. Indeed though the downside is character movement, a joystick is preferable to movement than WASD but that's the only downside IMO.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 17, 2013)

The funny thing is I can do all of this on my WiiU with ease^

Whenever they make a zapper for it I'll be able to use the gamepad for aiming and the Wiimote for precise ir controls so you can play it pretty much without the TV


----------



## Reyes (Aug 17, 2013)

Will microsoft have a presentation at Gamescom?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 17, 2013)

Yeah just about everyone of note will be at Gamescom. It's basically a mini E3 now.




Kyokkai said:


> Wait what are you talking about? That's debatable GC and the original XBOX came out VERY close together. GC went to retail earlier as well, do you have proof that Microsoft invented that controller layout?



I'm not claiming microsoft made the layout.... i'm claiming the Wii U pro controller is an extremely slightly modified 360 controller and there is no denying that. Again, not a bad thing.




St NightRazr said:


> You do realize its an SNES pad with the joysticks on top right? The design is very ergonomic. It also lends itself well to the design of the WiiUGamePad so you can switch between the two rather seamlessly



You are the first person I know that likes joysticks on top. It's non intuitive to place it under the face buttons, at least to me.


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 17, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

